# La mia storia



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?


Scusami,potresti spiegarmi l'associazione fra lavoro precario e altro cazzo?mi sfugge non riesco a cpaire cosa possa c'entrare,tutte le donne che hanno un lavorio precario dovrebbero tradire?scherzi vero?


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

*CIAO*

ciao e benvenuto Juan...

che dire.. hai già detto tutto tu  la tua analisi dei fatti e delle possibili conseguenze nell'eventuale prosecuzione del rapporto è perfettamente lucida.

perdonare non significa dimenticare. e questo tu l'hai evidenziato molto bene..

ora qual è la vostra situazione?


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?



ciao e benvenuto.

è presto per dire se sarai capace di....

tu cosa vorresti? Lei come si pone con te?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusami,potresti spiegarmi l'associazione fra lavoro precario e altro cazzo?mi sfugge non riesco a cpaire cosa possa c'entrare,tutte le donne che hanno un lavorio precario dovrebbero tradire?scherzi vero?


L'associazione non è tra lavoro precario e altro cazzo. Ma la "giustificazione" che mi ha dato è quella. Lei non stava bene, lui l'ha consolata, lei gliel'ha data. Can't be more simple than this


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> L'associazione non è tra lavoro precario e altro cazzo. Ma la "giustificazione" che mi ha dato è quella. Lei non stava bene, lui l'ha consolata, lei gliel'ha data. Can't be more simple than this


Male,malissimo veramente.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> ..Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?


Prendo solo questo passaggio. C'e' gia' la tua risposta, credo. Non siete sposati, lei' e' gia' fuori di casa, io prenderei consapevolezza che e' finita. Come dici tu, la fiducia non si concede facilmente, ne' si recupera una volta persa...
Vivresti continuamente con il dubbio. Poteva pensarci (lei) prima di fare la cazzata (che poi, "solo una volta" lo dicono tutti/e).
Sei giovane, rifatti una vita
Come sempre quotone per il maestro Oscuro: hai una difficolta' nella vita e, invece di parlarne con l'uomo della tua vita, vai a caccia di manici altrui?? Ma per piacere...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@banshee
ora la situazione è che io sto a casa mia, e lei a casa dei suoi. Non ci sentiamo, o meglio, io evito di rispondere ai messaggi che mi manda.
@Simy
Io non so cosa vorrei... O meglio, a volte penso che per me sarebbe stato più facile se lei avesse preso la sua decisione di troncare e mettersi con quel tizio. Certo è un pensiero da ignavo, ma mi avrebbe sollevato da una decisione molto pesante.
Lei vorrebbe tornare con me, mi implora di darle una seconda possibilità. Dice che non può vivere senza di me...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?


Benvenuto, rispondo alle tue domande finali : no nel primo caso, dipende nel secondo. E' inevitabile che ripenserai a quello che è successo perché fa parte anche questo "incidente" del vostro percorso. C'è da dire che ci rimuginerai su sia che torni con lei, sia che rifiuti di darle la seconda chance. Ti serve tempo per metabolizzare. generalmente se si decide di continuare la relazione è facile che si rinfacci all'altro ciò che è successo, la delusione è forte, il rischio reale è di sviluppare un rancore che deteriora entrambi. Sei ancora innamorato di lei?  Pensi che lei sia in grado di recuperare la fiducia persa ? Se le risposte sono SI secondo me devi tentare di riavvicinarti a lei, in caso contrario te lo sconsiglio.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe tornare con me, mi implora di darle una seconda possibilità. Dice che non può vivere senza di me...


Quando si scopava il collega mi pare che senza di te ci viveva benissimo...scusa la rudezza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Dovete ancora parlare. Per ora non ci sono state consapevolezze ma solo giustificazioni.
Chiaro è che nella vostra relazione tu hai dettato i tempi e lei si è adeguata.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> L'associazione non è tra lavoro precario e altro cazzo. Ma la "giustificazione" che mi ha dato è quella. Lei non stava bene, lui l'ha consolata, lei gliel'ha data. Can't be more simple than this


Un po' sempliciotta come scusa. Quindi cosa vuol dire che se si ritroverà in futuro in difficoltà emotiva invece di farlo presente a te, inizia un' altra liaison dangereuse   ?


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> L'associazione non è tra lavoro precario e altro cazzo. Ma la "giustificazione" che mi ha dato è quella. Lei non stava bene, lui l'ha consolata, lei gliel'ha data. Can't be more simple than this


non mi stupisce. quando il tradimento è seguito dal pentimento, si cercano sempre le più disparate giustificazioni per raccontarla a se stesso e all'altro, per smacchiarsi del "peccato" commesso.

Mi verrebbe da dire, in modo molto cinico e freddo, quindi ogni volta che lei avrà un problema o starà male andrà in cerca di altri consolatori da ricompensare successivamente?

scusa la freddezza, ma personalmente mal sopporto i tradimenti con pentimento giustificatorio.

capisco e accetto chi tradisce e dice: mi piaceva, l'ho voluto fare, ho seguito l'istinto, sono stato preso e l'ho fatto...

piuttosto che l'addurre malesseri pretestuosi..


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@Fiammetta
Io non so se sono ancora innamorato di lei. O meglio, l'amore è una cosa veramente delicata e labile secondo me. Il mio per lei si era trasformato negli anni. Era diventato una consapevolezza forte di avere una persona accanto con cui condividere il bello e il brutto... la vita. Adesso è tutto diverso 

@ivanl
In realtà lei viveva con me. La prima cosa che ho pensato e che le ho detto è stata: come hai fatto a venire a infilarti nel nostro letto la sera stessa???

@Brunetta
Giusta analisi... Ma credo sia una questione di caratteri diversi. Io sono uno molto riflessivo, non prendo decisioni d'impulso ma tendo a dare una cadenza regolare ai miei obbiettivi. Ovviamente le cose si sono sempre decise in due, ma è vero che l'input l'ho sempre dato io.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@banshee & Fiammetta
E' una delle prime cose che le ho detto. Dice che questo dolore che sta provando adesso, non vuole mai più provarlo e quindi non lo rifarebbe mai.


----------



## Darty (7 Luglio 2015)

*Sì*



ivanl ha detto:


> Prendo solo questo passaggio. C'e' gia' la tua risposta, credo. Non siete sposati, lei' e' gia' fuori di casa, io prenderei consapevolezza che e' finita. Come dici tu, la fiducia non si concede facilmente, ne' si recupera una volta persa...
> Vivresti continuamente con il dubbio. Poteva pensarci (lei) prima di fare la cazzata (che poi, "solo una volta" lo dicono tutti/e).
> Sei giovane, rifatti una vita
> Come sempre quotone per il maestro Oscuro: hai una difficolta' nella vita e, invece di parlarne con l'uomo della tua vita, vai a caccia di manici altrui?? Ma per piacere...


Verde virtuale per Ivanl. Non hai figli, sei giovane. Se decidi di darle un'altra possibilità, dovrai comunque convivere con questo fardello. Prenditi il tempo necessario e pensaci bene. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @banshee & Fiammetta
> E' una delle prime cose che le ho detto. Dice che questo dolore che sta provando adesso, non vuole mai più provarlo e quindi non lo rifarebbe mai.


non so che dirti Juan (posso chiamarti Juan? ) io non ce la farei mai a dimenticare.

sono stata tradita nella mia prima relazione seria, ma avevo 21 anni, lui 26, era un'altra storia, per me è stato anche più "facile" troncare, per cui non voglio esprimermi in merito....


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Simy
> Io non so cosa vorrei... O meglio, a volte penso che per me sarebbe stato più facile se lei avesse preso la sua decisione di troncare e mettersi con quel tizio. Certo è un pensiero da ignavo, ma mi avrebbe sollevato da una decisione molto pesante.
> Lei vorrebbe tornare con me, mi implora di darle una seconda possibilità. Dice che non può vivere senza di me...



è un classico... ci sono passata e lo so cosa vuol dire. 
tu deve prendere il tuo tempo. fai prima chiarezza con i tuoi pensieri e i tuoi sentimenti. dille che ha bisogno di staccare la spina e di capire cosa è più giusto per te. 
in questi momenti c'è bisogno di un po' di sano egoismo


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @banshee & Fiammetta
> E' una delle prime cose che le ho detto. Dice che questo dolore che sta provando adesso, non vuole mai più provarlo e quindi non lo rifarebbe mai.


:facepalm: e tu le credi? Perche' non si e' posta il problema PRIMA??
Ora sta solo cercando di recuperare alla cazzata con scuse puerili, come ha detto banshee.
Io, alla luce di tutto quanto, rinnovo il consiglio a considerare la cosa finita.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @banshee & Fiammetta
> E' una delle prime cose che le ho detto. Dice che questo dolore che sta provando adesso, non vuole mai più provarlo e quindi non lo rifarebbe mai.


Questo è possibile. Resta il fatto che tu devi capire se vuoi fidarti ancora.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è un classico... ci sono passata e lo so cosa vuol dire.
> tu deve prendere il tuo tempo. fai prima chiarezza con i tuoi pensieri e i tuoi sentimenti. dille che ha bisogno di staccare la spina e di capire cosa è più giusto per te.
> in questi momenti c'è bisogno di un po' di sano egoismo


Quoto


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @banshee & Fiammetta
> E' una delle prime cose che le ho detto. Dice che questo dolore che sta provando adesso, non vuole mai più provarlo e quindi non lo rifarebbe mai.


ti dico solo una cosa; dimenticare è impossibile. al massimo puoi imparare a convivere con questa cosa


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*

Insomma,a me come agisce sta donna non piace.Ha tradito?male,ma le motivazioni che adduce sono veramente una presa per il culo clamorosa.
Tradisci?e cazzo assumiti le tue responsabilità,cazzo c'entra il lavoro precario,ma patetica proprio....pazzesco.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Verde virtuale per Ivanl. Non hai figli, sei giovane. Se decidi di darle un'altra possibilità, dovrai comunque convivere con questo fardello. Prenditi il tempo necessario e pensaci bene. In bocca al lupo.


Vero, ma tra gli altri pensieri che mi girano in testa in questo periodo (sono tanti) c'è anche:
Riuscirò a trovare un'altra persona ed instaurare un rapporto come quello che avevo? Cioè noi sapevamo veramente tutto l'uno dell'altra. Da parte mia era così, come tutti gli uomini avrò fantasticato su qualche altra donna, ma non ho mai dato sfogo a quelle fantasie, anche quando avrei potuto. 
Forse sono stato solo stupido e illuso, non sapevo proprio niente di lei....


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Vero, ma tra gli altri pensieri che mi girano in testa in questo periodo (sono tanti) c'è anche:
> *Riuscirò a trovare un'altra persona ed instaurare un rapporto come quello che avevo?* Cioè noi sapevamo veramente tutto l'uno dell'altra. Da parte mia era così, come tutti gli uomini avrò fantasticato su qualche altra donna, ma non ho mai dato sfogo a quelle fantasie, anche quando avrei potuto.
> Forse sono stato solo stupido e illuso, non sapevo proprio niente di lei....


frena!!!!!!!!!!
non fare sta cazzata di restare con lei per paura di restare solo! fuori c'è un mondo da scoprire!! e sicuramente una donna che saprà darti quello che meriti!


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Vero, ma tra gli altri pensieri che mi girano in testa in questo periodo (sono tanti) c'è anche:
> Riuscirò a trovare un'altra persona ed instaurare un rapporto come quello che avevo? Cioè noi sapevamo veramente tutto l'uno dell'altra. Da parte mia era così, come tutti gli uomini avrò fantasticato su qualche altra donna, ma non ho mai dato sfogo a quelle fantasie, anche quando avrei potuto.
> Forse sono stato solo stupido e illuso, non sapevo proprio niente di lei....


Pensieri del tutto normali. Prova anche a pensare al fatto che tutto quello che voi due avete condiviso, lei si e' presa la briga di condividerlo con il primo arrivato (piu' o meno...). Avrai meno scrupoli


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?



Di dove sei Juan ?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

azz scrivete troppo in fretta, non ce la faccio a seguire tutti. 

@simy
Io ho già troncato con lei, ho già detto che devo stare da solo, le ho già detto di considerarsi single perchè è questo quello che è. Putroppo tutto il suo guardaroba invernale è ancora nel mio armadio e quindi credo che dovremo rivederci sicuramente dopo l'estate, forse lei l'ha lasciato lì appositamente...

La cazzata non penso di farla... ma a volte ci penso


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

Non si riducono 12 anni ad una cazzata di qualche mese...
Quella che è stata la tua persona per 12 anni non puoi ridurla alla stronza traditrice di qualche mese.
Voialtri sempre intransigenti mi raccomando..


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,a me come agisce sta donna non piace.Ha tradito?male,ma le motivazioni che adduce sono veramente una presa per il culo clamorosa.
> Tradisci?e cazzo assumiti le tue responsabilità,cazzo c'entra il lavoro precario,ma patetica proprio....pazzesco.


quotone :up: l'ho scritto pure io


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Vero, ma tra gli altri pensieri che mi girano in testa in questo periodo (sono tanti) c'è anche:
> *Riuscirò a trovare un'altra persona ed instaurare un rapporto come quello che avevo*? Cioè noi sapevamo veramente tutto l'uno dell'altra. Da parte mia era così, come tutti gli uomini avrò fantasticato su qualche altra donna, ma non ho mai dato sfogo a quelle fantasie, anche quando avrei potuto.
> Forse sono stato solo stupido e illuso, non sapevo proprio niente di lei....


Si, certo mica tra un mese... però non fasciarti la testa con queste paure. Pensa a cosa vuoi tu, rifletti, fai la tua scelta


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di dove sei Juan ?


Se me lo chiedi forse l'hai già capito dal nick


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non si riducono 12 anni ad una cazzata di qualche mese...
> Quella che è stata la tua persona per 12 anni non puoi ridurla alla stronza traditrice di qualche mese.
> Voialtri sempre intransigenti mi raccomando..


Lei pero' li ha ridotti ad una (see, come no) scopata. Molto peggio.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?



La tua storia assomiglia PARECCHIO alla mia, solo che nella mia c'è un figlio di mezzo e l'affare è decisamente più complicato.
Visto che figli non ce ne sono, un mite consiglio : 
prenditi TUTTO il tempo che vuoi e decidi.
Tornare insieme per rinfacciarle ogni giorno la cazzata che ha fatto non è salutare (nè per lei, nè per te), per cui se col tempo riuscirai a rimuovere bene.
Se per te l'oltraggio è troppo forte passa oltre.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Se me lo chiedi forse l'hai già capito dal nick


Bene, allora mi sa che oltre a situazioni simili siamo anche 'conterranei'...


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> azz scrivete troppo in fretta, non ce la faccio a seguire tutti.
> 
> @simy
> Io ho già troncato con lei, ho già detto che devo stare da solo, le ho già detto di considerarsi single perchè è questo quello che è. Putroppo tutto il suo guardaroba invernale è ancora nel mio armadio e quindi credo che dovremo rivederci sicuramente dopo l'estate, forse lei l'ha lasciato lì appositamente...
> ...


il tempo guarisce tutte le ferite 
quando verrà a prendere le sue cose, se non ce la fai, non farti trovare a casa.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?


Non hai figli che sono soprattutto quel legame importante che fanno la differenza in alcune scelte. Prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per calmarti, per sbollire. Quel tempo non deve servire per rimuginare e stare male ma per riflettere ed imparare quello che riesci ad imparare dalla situazione. Lei la tua ex deve starsene ad aspettare se crede di amarti, di volerti, e i modi che adesso attua e che tu scrivi sono l'esatto contrario che farebbe una persona che ama. La sua mi sembra rabbia dettata dalla consapevolezza di una cazzata fatta, ma la cazzata l'ha fatta. 
Soprattutto mentre ti prendi la pausa per riflettere, ridimensionati e ritorna sulla terra che se anche lei ha sbagliato tu le tue colpe sicuramente le hai, cercale.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non hai figli che sono soprattutto quel legame importante che fanno la differenza in alcune scelte. Prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per calmarti, per sbollire. Quel tempo non deve servire per rimuginare e stare male ma per riflettere ed imparare quello che riesci ad imparare dalla situazione. Lei la tua ex deve starsene ad aspettare se crede di amarti, di volerti, e i modi che adesso attua e che tu scrivi sono l'esatto contrario che farebbe una persona che ama. La sua mi sembra rabbia dettata dalla consapevolezza di una cazzata fatta, ma la cazzata l'ha fatta.
> Soprattutto mentre ti prendi la pausa per riflettere, ridimensionati e ritorna sulla terra che se anche lei ha sbagliato tu le tue colpe sicuramente le hai, cercale.


A me preoccupa più come sragiona sta donna che le cazzate che fa.....e continuerà a  fare....


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> L'associazione non è tra lavoro precario e altro cazzo. Ma la "giustificazione" che mi ha dato è quella. Lei non stava bene, lui l'ha consolata, lei gliel'ha data. Can't be more simple than this


E t'ha detto una bella stronzata.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> E t'ha detto una bella stronzata.


Insomma...mi sa di presa per il culo.....


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma...mi sa di presa per il culo.....


Bella grossa pure...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@jim caine
L'oltraggio è fortissimo. Ma io sono abituato a prendere le mie decisioni su cose concrete, sono estremamente razionale nelle mie cose. Ci fosse stato un figlio, un matrimonio, un mutuo cointestato avrei avuto qualcosa di concreto su cui basare la mia decisione. Così, mi sembra di dover decidere solo sulla base dei miei sentimenti, e quelli cambiano ogni giorno.

@Ultimo
Le mie colpe sono che, pur conoscendo questo suo "disagio", avevo dato poco peso alla cosa ritenendo il lavoro precario e la situazione familiare che lei descriveva un non-problema. Diciamo che avevo liquidato tutto con un "inutile fasciarsi la testa prima di cadere". Il fatto è che, per come sono fatto io, lo rifarei n volte...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?


ciao, benvenuto.
La fiducia. Eh sì, la fiducia.
La fiducia è quella cosa che quando la si dà si pretende che venga onorata perchè su quella noi confidiamo.
Non lo so se tu riuscirai mai a recuperare la fiducia: questo dipende da te e da lei: se tu le darai modo di recupararla e se lei sarà in grado di farlo.
Ti voglio dire solo un paio di cose: non c'è nulla, davvero nulla, che possa essere detto dal traditore dopo la scoperta che possa essere migliore di qualcos'altro.
Ti avesse detto che si era presa una sbandata tu avresti messo in dubbio la sincerità dei suoi sentimenti dal primo giorno.
Ti avesse detto che l'altro l'aveva stuzzicata sessualmente fino a farle perdere ogni freno avresti dubitato di averla soddisfatta ogni volta che facevate l'amore.
Fosse stata zitta le avresti rinfacciato di non volerti neppure dare una spiegazione.
I motivi veri del tradimento li saprai, se vuoi, solo quando avrete parlato di un sacco di cose.
Il tradimento è un'evasione da un rapporto e a volte, non sempre, alla base c'è un problema la cui responsabilità(del problema, non del tradimento) è di entrambi.
Poi il tradimento è la coltellata che ti arriva alle spalle, ed è un errore senza giustificazioni: ma capirne i motivi, se ci sono i presupposti, può essere un nuovo punto di partenza.
Non è detto che si parta assieme... ma almeno si parte.
Tu hai detto che siete cresciuti assieme.
Quindi sai chi sia quella donna e quanto valga.
Adesso lei è caduta ai tuoi occhi: ricordati bene che fino a che tu stai immobile e la guardi dall'alto lei non potrà rialzarsi.
Nel caso, sei tu a dover scendere nella polvere accettando che tutti possimo cadere, una volta.
E questo è un processo che richiede una forte convinzione ed una forte motivazione.
Prenditi tutto il tempo per pensarci: siete giovani e non avete figli.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @jim caine
> L'oltraggio è fortissimo. Ma io sono abituato a prendere le mie decisioni su cose concrete, sono estremamente razionale nelle mie cose. Ci fosse stato un figlio, un matrimonio, un mutuo cointestato avrei avuto qualcosa di concreto su cui basare la mia decisione. Così, mi sembra di dover decidere solo sulla base dei miei sentimenti, e quelli cambiano ogni giorno.
> 
> @Ultimo
> Le mie colpe sono che, pur conoscendo questo suo "disagio", avevo dato poco peso alla cosa ritenendo il lavoro precario e la situazione familiare che lei descriveva un non-problema. Diciamo che avevo liquidato tutto con un "inutile fasciarsi la testa prima di cadere". Il fatto è che, per come sono fatto io, lo rifarei n volte...


Il fatto che tu abbia "sottovalutato" il suo disagio non è comunque una giustificazione al tradimento.
in una coppia i problemi ci sono, l'importante però è parlare e capire come risolverli. è troppo facile trovare il "diversivo" all'esterno della coppia.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@Nicka e oscuro
Lo so che sembra una cazzata bella grossa. E sono anche certo che lei per sto tizio ha provato, e prova ancora attrazione, probabilmente non solo fisica. Il fatto è che mi dice di voler stare con me, perchè non se ne va con quello? O devo pensare che nell'ultimo mese me la stia facendo sotto il naso?? Del resto lo vede tutti i giorni in ufficio...


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Nicka e oscuro
> Lo so che sembra una cazzata bella grossa. E sono anche certo che lei per sto tizio ha provato, e prova ancora attrazione, probabilmente non solo fisica. Il fatto è che mi dice di voler stare con me, *perchè non se ne va con quello? *O devo pensare che nell'ultimo mese me la stia facendo sotto il naso?? Del resto lo vede tutti i giorni in ufficio...


perchè l'attrazione, la passione e il coinvolgimento iniziali sono una cosa, la stabilità è un'altra.

e perchè superata la fase delle farfalle nello stomaco (ciao marito ) le relazioni poi diventano tutte *anche *bollette, impegni, suocera, cognato, parenti, obblighi, oneri, e quindi perchè sradicare una serie di abitudini già consolidate per costruirne altre a scatola chiusa?


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Nicka e oscuro
> Lo so che sembra una cazzata bella grossa. E sono anche certo che lei per sto tizio ha provato, e prova ancora attrazione, probabilmente non solo fisica. Il fatto è che mi dice di voler stare con me, perchè non se ne va con quello? O devo pensare che nell'ultimo mese me la stia facendo sotto il naso?? Del resto lo vede tutti i giorni in ufficio...


Il fatto che dica di voler stare con te può pure essere vero, non c'entra col tradimento.
E' che come hanno già detto siamo bravi tutti a dare scuse simili invece di dire che ci siamo voluti togliere uno sfizio.
E allora se proprio vuoi parlarci fatti dire le vere ragioni per cui lo ha fatto, poi prendi una decisione.
Perchè ti garantisco che per il lavoro, per la famiglia, etc...non vai a letto con un'altra persona.
Eri tu il suo uomo, eri tu la persona sulla quale contare in certi momenti di pesantezza, eri tu la persona con la quale affrontare i problemi.
I problemi non si affrontano aprendo le gambe fuori casa.
Per me.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Nicka e oscuro
> Lo so che sembra una cazzata bella grossa. E sono anche certo che lei per sto tizio ha provato, e prova ancora attrazione, probabilmente non solo fisica. Il fatto è che mi dice di voler stare con me, perchè non se ne va con quello? O devo pensare che nell'ultimo mese me la stia facendo sotto il naso?? Del resto lo vede tutti i giorni in ufficio...


Magari quello la voleva solo per scoparla e non ha alcuna intenzione di starci assieme. E lei ora sta in braghe di tela...semplice


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Nicka e oscuro
> Lo so che sembra una cazzata bella grossa. *E sono anche certo che lei per sto tizio ha provato, e prova ancora attrazione, probabilmente non solo fisica. I*l fatto è che mi dice di voler stare con me, perchè non se ne va con quello? O devo pensare che nell'ultimo mese me la stia facendo sotto il naso?? Del resto lo vede tutti i giorni in ufficio...


se hai questa certezza ( da dove nasce?) non vedo molte prospettive per voi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me preoccupa più come sragiona sta donna che le cazzate che fa.....e continuerà a  fare....


A me preoccupa lui invece, deve avere la mente lucida e riflettere, prendere una decisione e, seguirla. Di lei al momento preferisco non scrivere nulla, non scriverei niente di carino.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè l'attrazione, la passione e il coinvolgimento iniziali sono una cosa, la stabilità è un'altra.
> 
> e perchè superata la fase delle farfalle nello stomaco (ciao marito ) le relazioni poi diventano tutte *anche *bollette, impegni, suocera, cognato, parenti, obblighi, oneri, e quindi perchè sradicare una serie di abitudini già consolidate per costruirne altre a scatola chiusa?


Perfetto, moglie saggia!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai detto che siete cresciuti assieme.
> Quindi sai chi sia quella donna e quanto valga.
> Adesso lei è caduta ai tuoi occhi: ricordati bene che fino a che tu stai immobile e la guardi dall'alto lei non potrà rialzarsi.
> Nel caso, sei tu a dover scendere nella polvere accettando che tutti possimo cadere, una volta.
> ...


Prendo questo passo perchè mi ha colpito. Io conosco quella donna, so chi sia e mai avrei immaginato che potesse cadere così in basso. Forse è vero, adesso la guardo dall'alto in basso. Non so se saprei dove trovare le motivazioni per scendere nella merda (mi sembra più appropriato e colorito di polvere) e tirarla fuori.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Nicka e oscuro
> Lo so che sembra una cazzata bella grossa. E sono anche certo che lei per sto tizio ha provato, e prova ancora attrazione, probabilmente non solo fisica. Il fatto è che mi dice di voler stare con me, perchè non se ne va con quello? O devo pensare che nell'ultimo mese me la stia facendo sotto il naso?? Del resto lo vede tutti i giorni in ufficio...


Ma sai,io non posso scegliere di sparare a qualcuno e poi chiedere di non pagarne le conseguenze in termini di libertà personale.
Cioè chiariamo.Qui è arrivata l'ora di far capire a chi tradisce che il rischio di una trombata extra è anche quello di prendere un calcio nel culo.Insomma fra il decidere di trombarsi uno,andarci, passa tempo,e quel tempo  dovresti usarlo anche per pesare le conseguenze delle tue azioni.
Scusa la volgarità,ma non è che puoi finire a pecora,e uscirtene con i problemi,con il lavoro precario...roba da non credere.
Quindi la questione per quanto dolorosa è pure semplice.La tua donna è questa,e se 12 anni insieme per lei hanno significato una vaccata del genere...be caro mio in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@Fiammetta
La mia convinzione viene dal fatto che non è una puttana (si può dire). Non è tipa da andare a letto con uno per sola attrazione fisica. E il coinvolgimento mentale non passa in due giorni come mi ha raccontato lei. Forse è vero quello che dice banshee. Lei avrà sentito le farfalle nello stomaco, le ha assecondate e poi si è sentita in colpa. Magari prima ancora che io lo scoprissi. Ora però lasciare una relazione fatta di tutte quelle cose, per due farfalle forse le sembra troppo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Prendo questo passo perchè mi ha colpito. Io conosco quella donna, so chi sia e mai avrei immaginato che potesse cadere così in basso. Forse è vero, adesso la guardo dall'alto in basso. Non so se saprei dove trovare le motivazioni per scendere nella merda (mi sembra più appropriato e colorito di polvere) e tirarla fuori.



Ti chiedo scusa a priori per quello che sto per scrivere, ma è un getto rabbioso che me lo fa scrivere: Non sai dove trovare le motivazioni per scendere nella merda? Bene te la do io la risposta, la merda l'hai frequentata tu, per quanti anni? Sei stato nella merda per quanti anni? 
Vedi di smetterla compà, ascoltami,scendi dal piedistallo e comincia a riflettere senza quella rabbia che ti acceca. La donna che ti è stata accanto non è scesa nella merda, ha sbagliato, punto. Ora ti prendi il tuo tempo, sbolli la rabbia e, ripeto, ragioni serenamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Prendo questo passo perchè mi ha colpito. Io conosco quella donna, so chi sia e mai avrei immaginato che potesse cadere così in basso. Forse è vero, adesso la guardo dall'alto in basso. Non so se saprei dove trovare le motivazioni per scendere nella merda (mi sembra più appropriato e colorito di polvere) e tirarla fuori.


merda va benissimo. 
Quando si cade, si finisce sempre in basso e ci si sporca sempre. Il problema è che a chi non è caduto e non si è sporcato, quella merda fa schifo; la tunica immacolata però... alla fine della fiera... sono veramente pochi che la portano fino all'ultimo giorno della loro vita. E non so davvero se sia utile.
Se tu ami ancora quella donna e se riuscirai di nuovo a credere che lei ami te, le troverai le motivazioni.
Ma non è obbligatorio, devi volerlo.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Lei pero' li ha ridotti ad una (see, come no) scopata. Molto peggio.


Sono allibita da tutto questo? Che ve prudono le mani? 
Ma la seconda chance se nn si da una donna con cui si sono passati 12 anni a che si da?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa a priori per quello che sto per scrivere, ma è un getto rabbioso che me lo fa scrivere: Non sai dove trovare le motivazioni per scendere nella merda? Bene te la do io la risposta, la merda l'hai frequentata tu, per quanti anni? Sei stato nella merda per quanti anni?
> Vedi di smetterla compà, ascoltami,scendi dal piedistallo e comincia a riflettere senza quella rabbia che ti acceca. La donna che ti è stata accanto non è scesa nella merda, ha sbagliato, punto. Ora ti prendi il tuo tempo, sbolli la rabbia e, ripeto, ragioni serenamente.


a botta fresca tu eri così sportivo?
e lasciagli almeno dire che è merda...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a botta fresca tu eri così sportivo?
> e lasciagli almeno dire che è merda...


Ero peggio nello scrivere, e direi che sfogarmi mi serviva. Ma, ad esempio Donna Minerva mi dava tante di quelle legnate che ancora me le ricordo. E non solo lei eh.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Fiammetta
> La mia convinzione viene dal fatto che non è una puttana (si può dire). Non è tipa da andare a letto con uno per sola attrazione fisica. E il coinvolgimento mentale non passa in due giorni come mi ha raccontato lei. Forse è vero quello che dice banshee. Lei avrà sentito le farfalle nello stomaco, le ha assecondate e poi si è sentita in colpa. Magari prima ancora che io lo scoprissi. Ora però lasciare una relazione fatta di tutte quelle cose, per due farfalle forse le sembra troppo.


Non cercare tu giustificazioni per lei


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Fiammetta
> La mia convinzione viene dal fatto che non è una puttana (si può dire). Non è tipa da andare a letto con uno per sola attrazione fisica. E il coinvolgimento mentale non passa in due giorni come mi ha raccontato lei. Forse è vero quello che dice banshee. Lei avrà sentito le farfalle nello stomaco, le ha assecondate e poi si è sentita in colpa. Magari prima ancora che io lo scoprissi. Ora però lasciare una relazione fatta di tutte quelle cose, per due farfalle forse le sembra troppo.


Eh ma se era anche coinvolta emotivamente allora quello che ti chiede aiuto ora è una donna mossa solo dal timore dell'ignoto. Se state lontani per qualche mese vi chiarirete le idee, lei per prima.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Ciao 

da come la racconti, io penso vi dobbiate fermare tutti e due. 
Lasciare sfumare tutto questo groviglio di sentimenti e prima di arrivare forzatamente ad una conclusione definitiva, a cui non arrivate da quello che descrivi, ascoltarvi.  

Al netto della rabbia, della delusione e della confusione, di entrambi, tu puoi riassumere la tua donna in quello che è successo?

Se la puoi riassumere in una scopata, allora il problema non è la scopata.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

RESTORING FAITH IN HUMANITY


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa a priori per quello che sto per scrivere, ma è un getto rabbioso che me lo fa scrivere: Non sai dove trovare le motivazioni per scendere nella merda? Bene te la do io la risposta, la merda l'hai frequentata tu, per quanti anni? Sei stato nella merda per quanti anni?
> Vedi di smetterla compà, ascoltami,scendi dal piedistallo e comincia a riflettere senza quella rabbia che ti acceca. La donna che ti è stata accanto non è scesa nella merda, ha sbagliato, punto. Ora ti prendi il tuo tempo, sbolli la rabbia e, ripeto, ragioni serenamente.


Io su questo piedistallo per ora ci sto. Non sono uno stinco di santo, ho fatto le mie cazzate in questi 12 anni ma me ne sono sempre assunto la responsabilità. Nel corso della mia vita mi sono costruito delle regole morali e cerco sempre di vivere seguendo questa condotta. Non è solo una cosa limitata ai rapporti di coppia e fin'ora ha sempre funzionato bene. Non sono un moralista, integralista religioso o altro. Solo una persona che ha autonomamente deciso, sulla scorta delle esperienze di vita e degli insegnamenti tratti, che alcune cose si possono fare ed altre no. E che se alcune cose si fanno, si fanno per un motivo e bisogna accettarne le conseguenze.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da come la racconti, io penso vi dobbiate fermare tutti e due.
> Lasciare sfumare tutto questo groviglio di sentimenti e prima di arrivare forzatamente ad una conclusione definitiva, a cui non arrivate da quello che descrivi, ascoltarvi.
> ...


E' proprio lì il problema, non ci riesco a ragionare al netto di tutte quelle cose. E, credimi, per uno come me è davvero una brutta sensazione non riuscire a fidarsi del proprio giudizio.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io su questo piedistallo per ora ci sto. Non sono uno stinco di santo, ho fatto le mie cazzate in questi 12 anni ma me ne sono sempre assunto la responsabilità. Nel corso della mia vita mi sono costruito delle regole morali e cerco sempre di vivere seguendo questa condotta. Non è solo una cosa limitata ai rapporti di coppia e fin'ora ha sempre funzionato bene. Non sono un moralista, integralista religioso o altro. Solo una persona che ha autonomamente deciso, sulla scorta delle esperienze di vita e degli insegnamenti tratti, che alcune cose si possono fare ed altre no. E che se alcune cose si fanno, si fanno per un motivo e bisogna accettarne le conseguenze.



Ah...la punizione...
Vuoi punirla? Magari non vuoi, ma pensi di dovere per la storia delle regole morali?


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io su questo piedistallo per ora ci sto. Non sono uno stinco di santo, ho fatto le mie cazzate in questi 12 anni ma me ne sono sempre assunto la responsabilità. Nel corso della mia vita mi sono costruito delle regole morali e cerco sempre di vivere seguendo questa condotta. Non è solo una cosa limitata ai rapporti di coppia e fin'ora ha sempre funzionato bene. Non sono un moralista, integralista religioso o altro. Solo una persona che ha autonomamente deciso, sulla scorta delle esperienze di vita e degli insegnamenti tratti, che alcune cose si possono fare ed altre no. E che se alcune cose si fanno, si fanno per un motivo e bisogna accettarne le conseguenze.


Si,sopratutto se le conseguenze delle nostre azioni scellerate le paga un ignaro...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ah...la punizione...
> Vuoi punirla? Magari non vuoi, ma pensi di dovere per la storia delle regole morali?


Non voglio punirla. Ma se uno commette un omicidio tu, che non hai mai fatto male nemmeno a una mosca, non ti senti un po' meglio di lui?
Io mi sento così


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io su questo piedistallo per ora ci sto. Non sono uno stinco di santo, ho fatto le mie cazzate in questi 12 anni ma me ne sono sempre assunto la responsabilità. Nel corso della mia vita mi sono costruito delle regole morali e cerco sempre di vivere seguendo questa condotta. Non è solo una cosa limitata ai rapporti di coppia e fin'ora ha sempre funzionato bene. Non sono un moralista, integralista religioso o altro. Solo una persona che ha autonomamente deciso, sulla scorta delle esperienze di vita e degli insegnamenti tratti, che alcune cose si possono fare ed altre no. E che se alcune cose si fanno, si fanno per un motivo e bisogna accettarne le conseguenze.



Se ricordo bene, ieri stavo a scrivere con jimCain, è un altro utente, lo conosci? Bene juan, anche lui pressapoco mi ha scritto quello che tu adesso hai scritto. Come qualsiasi altra persona scriverebbe bene di se stessi, vorrei vedere eh.

JimCain la risposta che ti scrissi nell'altro 3D è sempre valida e l'accendo nuovamente, ma non potevo non dare questa risposta a juan


----------



## Darty (7 Luglio 2015)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao, benvenuto.
> La fiducia. Eh sì, la fiducia.
> La fiducia è quella cosa che quando la si dà si pretende che venga onorata perchè su quella noi confidiamo.
> Non lo so se tu riuscirai mai a recuperare la fiducia: questo dipende da te e da lei: se tu le darai modo di recupararla e se lei sarà in grado di farlo.
> ...


Post strepitoso. Da applauso, davvero.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non voglio punirla. Ma se uno commette un omicidio tu, che non hai mai fatto male nemmeno a una mosca, non ti senti un po' meglio di lui?
> Io mi sento così


Non è morto nessuno.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E' proprio lì il problema, non ci riesco a ragionare al netto di tutte quelle cose. E, credimi, per uno come me è davvero una brutta sensazione non riuscire a fidarsi del proprio giudizio.


E allora non ragionare per ora. A cosa ti serve forzarti a fare ragionamenti che sono guidati fondamentalmente da orgoglio ferito e delusione?

Un mese in più o in meno su 12 anni non ti cambiano la vita. 

Hai fretta di arrivare ad una conclusione, di decidere. 
Ma non funziona, no?

Fermati allora. 

E vai sotto a tutti i sentimenti che riguardano la rivalsa. E ascolta.

La motivazione che lei ti ha dato è una stronzata. Ma tu la conosci meglio di noi. 
LA donna con cui sei stato per 12 anni è una che ragiona in un modo tanto superficiale?

Metti un momento in stand by il fatto che adesso non la riconosci, non sai chi è, e ti sembra la tua arcinemica. 

La donna che hai conosciuto per 12 anni è una donna che si giustifica con stronzate di quel genere?

Se lo è, ripeto, il problema non è che è stata con un altro, ma che è una che viaggia sulla superficie. 
Lei è una che viaggia sulla superficie? 

Fai la fatica di spostare l'occhio da questo avvenimento e ricordati di lei.
Qualunque decisione tu prenda, io penso debba riguardare TUTTA lei e non soltanto la lei di questo episodio. Di cui peraltro non sai ancora niente perchè siete in botta e non ne avete neanche parlato da quanto scrivi.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*

Non è morto nessuno.:up:Cazzo non mi hanno concesso le ferie,mi sa che me ne vado a puttane...tanto non muore nessuno e risolvo il problema.....


----------



## Darty (7 Luglio 2015)

*Bravo*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io su questo piedistallo per ora ci sto. Non sono uno stinco di santo, ho fatto le mie cazzate in questi 12 anni ma me ne sono sempre assunto la responsabilità. Nel corso della mia vita mi sono costruito delle regole morali e cerco sempre di vivere seguendo questa condotta. Non è solo una cosa limitata ai rapporti di coppia e fin'ora ha sempre funzionato bene. Non sono un moralista, integralista religioso o altro. Solo una persona che ha autonomamente deciso, sulla scorta delle esperienze di vita e degli insegnamenti tratti, che alcune cose si possono fare ed altre no. E che se alcune cose si fanno, si fanno per un motivo e bisogna accettarne le conseguenze.


Ottima riflessione, bravo.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Non è morto nessuno.



ma come non è morto nessuno? essù... adesso deve fare i salti gioia per essere stato tradito?


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è morto nessuno.:up:Cazzo *non mi hanno concesso le ferie*,mi sa che me ne vado a puttane...tanto non muore nessuno e risolvo il problema.....


Cooooooooooooooooooooooosa?????
Questo sì che mi procura un forte nocumento.

Basta.
Mi scancello.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*E si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Cooooooooooooooooooooooosa?????
> Questo sì che mi procura un forte nocumento.
> 
> Basta.
> Mi scancello.


E si basterà sto fatto per tradire la mia lei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non voglio punirla. Ma se uno commette un omicidio tu, che non hai mai fatto male nemmeno a una mosca, non ti senti un po' meglio di lui?
> Io mi sento così


sì, tu non hai sbagliato. Lei invece ha sbagliato.
ti ha tradito.
è venuta meno al vostro patto.
ti ha ingannato
ti ha mentito

Ora: tu hai tutti i motivi per decidere di disprezzarla e di non avere più nulla a che fare con lei.
E se tu hai deciso questo, nessuno può dirti nulla.
Ma sei venuto qui, quindi non hai deciso.
E se non hai deciso, il fatto che tu ti senta migliore di lei non ti serve a nulla.
Anche perchè... non potrete mai recuperare nulla se tu stai sul piedistallo e lei nella cacca.
Capisci bene che sarebbe un rapporto con un futuro già scritto.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è morto nessuno.:up:Cazzo *non mi hanno concesso le ferie*,mi sa che me ne vado a puttane...tanto non muore nessuno e risolvo il problema.....


e la piscina???? e il bananone????

noooo!!!!...avevo appena limato le unghie...iange:iange:iange:


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> e la piscina???? e il bananone????
> 
> noooo!!!!...avevo appena limato le unghie...iange:iange:iange:


QUando vuoi....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come non è morto nessuno? essù... adesso deve fare i salti gioia per essere stato tradito?


In effetti il tradimento dicono ed io confermo, si vive come un lutto. E' sbagliato secondo me, ma dirlo con la mente del dopo riconosco che è facile.


----------



## Darty (7 Luglio 2015)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non è morto nessuno.:up:Cazzo non mi hanno concesso le ferie,mi sa che me ne vado a puttane...tanto non muore nessuno e risolvo il problema.....


Questa è davvero notevole! Grande....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora non ragionare per ora. A cosa ti serve forzarti a fare ragionamenti che sono guidati fondamentalmente da orgoglio ferito e delusione?
> 
> Un mese in più o in meno su 12 anni non ti cambiano la vita.
> 
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@caciottina
Era un'iperbole... credo che il senso del discorso sia chiaro.

@ipazia
La donna che ho conosciuto per 12 anni è una donna che generalmente non ha proprio bisogno di giustificarsi. Era veramente un libro aperto, un modello di sincerità. Quello che però faceva quella donna era andare totalmente nel pallone quando si trovava in situazioni di stress o di particolare pressione. Diciamo che il sangue freddo non è mai stata una sua particolarità. Si è sempre agitata facilmente ed in quello stato finiva per commettere errori grossolani. Ora ti sto parlando di situazioni banali, per esempio la pizza dimenticata nel forno che si brucia e lei che in preda al panico finisce pure per ustionarsi il dito. Cazzate di questo conto, ma il carattere è quello. 
Grazie cmq di avermi fatto fare questo sforzo, non ci avevo pensato in questo mese...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> QUando vuoi....


...ah ecco....mi sento già più sollevata!


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, tu non hai sbagliato. Lei invece ha sbagliato.
> ti ha tradito.
> è venuta meno al vostro patto.
> ti ha ingannato
> ...


e io quoto te!


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> e la piscina???? e il bananone????
> 
> noooo!!!!...avevo appena limato le unghie...iange:iange:iange:


non scherziamo, la piscina è sempre aperta e l'invito per te è sempre valido...


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti il tradimento dicono ed io confermo, si vive come un lutto. E' sbagliato secondo me, ma dirlo con la mente del dopo riconosco che è facile.


certo, dopo siamo tutti più bravi. ma dopo che ci siamo passati, che abbiamo metabolizzato il nostro dolore e ci siamo rialzati.
ogni tanto, forse, dovremmo ricardare, come stavamo noi appena abbiamo scoperto il tradimento.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si basterà sto fatto per tradire la mia lei?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, tu non hai sbagliato. Lei invece ha sbagliato.
> ti ha tradito.
> è venuta meno al vostro patto.
> ti ha ingannato
> ...


E se invece non ci riesco? Sono uno che ha una certa considerazione di se stesso. Forse ingiustificata! 
Però sarebbe giusto ingoiare un po' di merda, perdere parte di quella considerazione che ho di me stesso, per "amore" di un'altra persona?
Non di dice sempre che prima di stare con un altra persona, bisogna imparare a stare bene con se stessi?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @caciottina
> Era un'iperbole... credo che il senso del discorso sia chiaro.
> 
> @ipazia
> ...


Ecco...forse il primo passo che puoi fare è mollare i modelli!

Tu uomo e lei donna.

E da qui iniziare a ragionare su di te. Staccandoti dal modello di te stesso. Innanzitutto.

La fretta di arrivare ad una decisione definitiva riguarda il tuo orgoglio e il mondo delle idee. 

A quella decisione, di qualunque tipo sia, e adesso conta poco, dal mio punto di vista, io penso sia importante arrivarci con i piedi per terra.

Se ci arrivi per idee e modelli, quello che farà fatica a digerire sei tu. 

Scendi davvero dal piedistallo. Non c'è niente da dimostrare. 

Recupera dentro di te l'uomo e la donna. 

E se era una che pur di recuperare la pizza si ustionava il dito, la sua giustificazione (idiota) mi sembra perfettamente in linea con il comportamento (idiota) di ustionarsi un dito pur di far bene la pizza.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E se invece non ci riesco? Sono uno che ha una certa considerazione di se stesso. Forse ingiustificata!
> Però sarebbe giusto ingoiare un po' di merda, perdere parte di quella considerazione che ho di me stesso, per "amore" di un'altra persona?
> Non di dice sempre che prima di stare con un altra persona, bisogna *imparare a stare bene con se stessi?*


Lascia stare l'amore e il per amore. 

Tu stai bene con te stesso lì su quel piedistallo? Adesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> certo, dopo siamo tutti più bravi. ma dopo che ci siamo passati, che abbiamo metabolizzato il nostro dolore e ci siamo rialzati.
> ogni tanto, forse, dovremmo ricardare, come stavamo noi appena abbiamo scoperto il tradimento.


un mese. Un mese non è nulla, manco ti sei ripreso dal trauma.
La mattina ti svegli e ti chiedi se sia stato un incubo.
Non fai altro che chiederti come e perchè tutto quel dolore, quell'inganno.
Non fai che chiederti cosa fosse vero e cosa no.

quindi... amico dal nick che non riuscirò mai a scrivere per intero... quindi se resti rassegnati... 
cura per prima la tua anima.
Egoismo.
Riprendi l'equilibrio, raggiungi un minimo di distacco.
Poi pensa al resto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco...forse il primo passo che puoi fare è mollare i modelli!
> 
> Tu uomo e lei donna.
> 
> ...


ariquoto


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un mese. Un mese non è nulla, manco ti sei ripreso dal trauma.
> La mattina ti svegli e ti chiedi se sia stato un incubo.
> *Non fai altro che chiederti come e perchè tutto quel dolore, quell'inganno.
> Non fai che chiederti cosa fosse vero e cosa no.*
> ...


E io ariquoto te!!

In particolare il grassetto!


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non scherziamo, la piscina è sempre aperta e l'invito per te è sempre valido...


preparato il costumino...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Ci sto provando. Forse il piedistallo è il mio modo di prendere le distanze....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ci sto provando. Forse il piedistallo è il mio modo di prendere le distanze....


Ti serve tempo, non puoi pensare di risolvere dentro di te i dubbi in un mese o due.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un mese. Un mese non è nulla, manco ti sei ripreso dal trauma.
> La mattina ti svegli e ti chiedi se sia stato un incubo.
> Non fai altro che chiederti come e perchè tutto quel dolore, quell'inganno.
> Non fai che chiederti cosa fosse vero e cosa no.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ci sto provando. Forse il piedistallo è il mio modo di prendere le distanze....


ognuno ha il suo modo. tu devi fare solo quello che ti fa stare meglio


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ci sto provando. *Forse il piedistallo è il mio modo di prendere le distanze*....


Forse. Ma è un modo difensivo. Che non è funzionale a poter guardare la realtà delle cose. 

Scendi. Che non significa perdere te. Significa trovare quello che sei, senza dover salire il gradino....e fra l'altro, in questo momento non sei tu sul piedistallo, hai buttato giù lei dal vostro piedistallo. Quindi anche l'idea di essere più in alto è farlocca. (e infatti non ti torna)

Smonta il piedistallo di Voi. Smonta il piedistallo di Te. E ragiona sulla vostra umanità. 

E lascia perdere il decidere. SE avessi potuto decidere l'avresti già fatto. Ma se non l'hai fatto significa semplicemente che quella non è la via che fa per te. Non aggrapparti. Molla. Respira. Assorbi la botta. 

Quella che ti sta guidando è ansia. E muoversi in preda all'ansia non è funzionale. Ripeto. Un mese in più o in meno non cambia su 12 anni. E se davvero vuoi pensare a te, cerca di arrivare ad una lucidità tale da farti prendere una decisione che comprenda la vostra interezza, e non soltanto l'ultima botta.

Ti sei appena preso un treno nei denti. Cerca di capire dove se innanzitutto. 
A lei ci penserai dopo. 

E calmatevi. Tutti e due. 

l'universo è ancora dove stava prima. Anche se sembra incrinato. E' ancora lì.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

quoto Ipazia e Sbri


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Fiammetta
> Io non so se sono ancora innamorato di lei. O meglio, l'amore è una cosa veramente delicata e labile secondo me. Il mio per lei si era trasformato negli anni. Era diventato una consapevolezza forte di avere una persona accanto con cui condividere il bello e il brutto... la vita. Adesso è tutto diverso
> 
> @ivanl
> ...


Per me è significativo quello che scrivi a ivanl.

Se hai pensato questo sei una persona che non sopporta la promiscuità e quindi non lo supererai mai .


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ci sto provando. Forse il piedistallo è il mio modo di prendere le distanze....


su quel piedistallo ci siamo stati tutti.
Parlo di chi è stato tradito, ovvio.
Poi c'è chi è sceso e chi no.
Ma, secondo me, forse è un po' presto.
Se non te la senti nemmeno di parlarne non puoi valutare altro.
E non ti dico che te la dovresti sentire: segui il tuo cuore.
Magari meno il tuo ego.
Perchè forse, a questo mondo, non sbagliamo tutti.
Non tutti ad un certo punto seguiamo un desiderio, una botta di egoismo e mettiamo da parte gli altri.
Non tutti ad un certo punto ci diciamo: sai che c'è? io questa cosa la faccio, tanto se nessuno lo viene a sapere, nessuno ne soffrirà.
Non tutti ad un certo punto ci sentiamo di voler fare una cosa che non abbia nulla a che fare con la nostra vita, proprio perchè non ha nulla a che fare con la nostra vita. 
Ma io quelli lì, quelli perfetti non li ho mai incontrati.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è significativo quello che scrivi a ivanl.
> 
> Se hai pensato questo sei una persona che non sopporta la promiscuità e quindi non lo supererai mai .


quoto. 

è giusto il discorso che è prematuro poter pensare di buttare 12 anni di storia per un episodio, ma bisogna fare i conti con noi stessi. se tu pensi di non poter dimenticare, è inutile


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse. Ma è un modo difensivo. Che non è funzionale a poter guardare la realtà delle cose.
> 
> Scendi. Che non significa perdere te. Significa trovare quello che sei, senza dover salire il gradino....e fra l'altro, in questo momento non sei tu sul piedistallo, hai buttato giù lei dal vostro piedistallo. Quindi anche l'idea di essere più in alto è farlocca. (e infatti non ti torna)
> 
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse. Ma è un modo difensivo. Che non è funzionale a poter guardare la realtà delle cose.
> 
> Scendi. Che non significa perdere te. Significa trovare quello che sei, senza dover salire il gradino....e fra l'altro, in questo momento non sei tu sul piedistallo, hai buttato giù lei dal vostro piedistallo. Quindi anche l'idea di essere più in alto è farlocca. (e infatti non ti torna)
> 
> ...


non ho più parole nè verdi...sei strepitosa.

:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> è giusto il discorso che è prematuro poter pensare di buttare 12 anni di storia per un episodio, ma bisogna fare i conti con noi stessi. se tu pensi di non poter dimenticare, è inutile



Troppo facile secondo me, come se chi entra qua entra cercando le caramelle. Chi entra qua se è stato tradito entra con un dolore immane e deve combattere contro i suoi mostri. Noi dovremmo servire ad aiutarlo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@ipazia
Inconsciamente, o forse no, credo di essermi dato l'estate come periodo per metabolizzare bene la cosa. Lei non lo sa, a meno che qualche amico comune non le abbia spifferato le mie confidenze. Ma forse, indotto dal fatto che ci rivedremo comunque, ho pensato di aspettare fino alla fine dell'estate

@Sbriciolata
Non è una questione di essere perfetti o imperfetti secondo me. Nessuno lo è, e questo penso sia chiaro a tutti. Più che altro è capire quale grado di imperfezione siamo disposti ad accettare. O meglio, a che punto della nostra scala di valori andiamo a collocare ognuna delle cose che il proprio partner fa e che a noi non sta bene.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Troppo facile secondo me, come se chi entra qua entra cercando le caramelle. Chi entra qua se è stato tradito entra con un dolore immane e deve combattere contro i suoi mostri. Noi dovremmo servire ad aiutarlo.


Se ho scritto qui non è per cercare risposte o per ricevere una lista dettagliata delle cose da fare e di come comportarmi. 
Spero solo di schiarirmi le idee aiutato da altre persone che ci sono passate. 
Pare che per alcuni abbia funzionato


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Darty ha detto:


> Questa è davvero notevole! Grande....


Io mi devo tenere lontano da sti 3d...


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Troppo facile secondo me, come se chi entra qua entra cercando le caramelle. Chi entra qua se è stato tradito entra con un dolore immane e deve combattere contro i suoi mostri. Noi dovremmo servire ad aiutarlo.


appunto, è quello che gli sto scrivendo da tutti i miei post. fare i conti con se stesso e con i propri mostri. 

è arrivato ponendo un quesito molto preciso: riuscirò a dimenticare? riuscirei a stare ancora con lei senza rinfacciarglielo alla prima lite?

a mio avviso questo denota la sua presa di coscienza di essere incapace di dimenticare. altrimenti avrebbe focalizzato l'attenzione su altro.

quindi il mio consiglio è di pensare a sè in questo momento, a come si sente e a prendere coscienza delle sue sensazioni.
non mi pare così facile..


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Fiammetta
> La mia convinzione viene dal fatto che non è una puttana (si può dire). Non è tipa da andare a letto con uno per sola attrazione fisica. E il coinvolgimento mentale non passa in due giorni come mi ha raccontato lei. Forse è vero quello che dice banshee. Lei avrà sentito le farfalle nello stomaco, le ha assecondate e poi si è sentita in colpa. Magari prima ancora che io lo scoprissi. Ora però lasciare una relazione fatta di tutte quelle cose, per due farfalle forse le sembra troppo.


Carissimo,
è difficile che una donna vada a letto con un altro solo per attrazione fisica, questo càpita molto più di frequente a noi maschietti.
Per una donna è più difficile ma non impossibile, e generalmente quando accade dura davvero poco.
Per le donne è generalmente più complicato, e l'attrazione fisica (che è comunque fondamentale) pesa a volte meno del coinvolgimento mentale.
Quindi, la situazione è più grave.
Il senso di colpa assale PROPRIO quando c'è quel tipo di coinvolgimento : chiunque potrebbe agevolmente perdonarsi uno scambio di fluidi, ma il tradimento di 'testa', per chi lo compie, è molto più grave ; perchè impegna, totalizza l'esistenza.
Potrei dirti della mia compagna che si svegliava all'una di notte per rispondere ai messaggi dell'amante.
Un coinvolgimento solo fisico non prevede certe modalità e il senso di colpa è assai lieve.
In questo caso è un ping pong continuo tra senso di colpa e attrazione ; generalmente vince sempre il secondo, a meno che non si scoperti e, il più delle volte puff...finisce tutto.
Ma ci vorrà TEMPO, per lei per capìre cosa ha combinato e per te per perdponare.
Vuoi un consiglio ?
Che vada da uno psicologo, e al più presto.
L'aiuterà a capire CHI e COSA vuole.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @ipazia
> Inconsciamente, o forse no, credo di essermi dato l'estate come periodo per metabolizzare bene la cosa. Lei non lo sa, a meno che qualche amico comune non le abbia spifferato le mie confidenze. Ma forse, indotto dal fatto che ci rivedremo comunque, ho pensato di aspettare fino alla fine dell'estate
> 
> @Sbriciolata
> Non è una questione di essere perfetti o imperfetti secondo me. Nessuno lo è, e questo penso sia chiaro a tutti. *Più che altro è capire quale grado di imperfezione siamo disposti ad accettare. O meglio, a che punto della nostra scala di valori andiamo a collocare ognuna delle cose che il proprio partner fa e che a noi non sta bene.*


Esatto. E secondo me quella scala di valori la devi collocare nella realtà. Devi riuscire a scarnificare tutto quello in cui credevi, devi metterlo a nudo devi esaminarlo, quella scala di valori che hai dentro devi trasbordarla nella realtà, e queste devono far parte della realtà, della vita. Non devono essere icone che hai assimilato crescendo. E non è tanto e solo il partner che va esaminato, ma noi stessi per primi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Se ho scritto qui non è per cercare risposte o per ricevere una lista dettagliata delle cose da fare e di come comportarmi.
> Spero solo di schiarirmi le idee aiutato da altre persone che ci sono passate.
> Pare che per alcuni abbia funzionato


:up:


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Se ho scritto qui non è per cercare risposte o per ricevere una lista dettagliata delle cose da fare e di come comportarmi.
> Spero solo di schiarirmi le idee aiutato da altre persone che ci sono passate.
> Pare che per alcuni abbia funzionato


Le idee te le chiarirai...
Solo ci vuole tempo, come per tutte le cose.
Ti sveglierai un giorno che saprai cosa fare e le modalità, cadrai e ti rialzerai infinite volte, poi sbollirai la rabbia e vedrai le cose più lucidamente.
Però davvero, per questo ci vuole un po' di tempo.
Sfogati, male non ti fa. In questo momento soprattutto è manna se riesci a farlo.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io su questo piedistallo per ora ci sto. Non sono uno stinco di santo, ho fatto le mie cazzate in questi 12 anni ma me ne sono sempre assunto la responsabilità. Nel corso della mia vita mi sono costruito delle regole morali e cerco sempre di vivere seguendo questa condotta. Non è solo una cosa limitata ai rapporti di coppia e fin'ora ha sempre funzionato bene. Non sono un moralista, integralista religioso o altro. Solo una persona che ha autonomamente deciso, sulla scorta delle esperienze di vita e degli insegnamenti tratti, che alcune cose si possono fare ed altre no. E che se alcune cose si fanno, si fanno per un motivo e bisogna accettarne le conseguenze.


Dicci di più...
P.S. : condivido TUTTO il post.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> appunto, è quello che gli sto scrivendo da tutti i miei post. fare i conti con se stesso e con i propri mostri.
> 
> è arrivato ponendo un quesito molto preciso: riuscirò a dimenticare? riuscirei a stare ancora con lei senza rinfacciarglielo alla prima lite?
> 
> ...


Non lo è.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo è.


appunto, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. :up:


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

Juan non buttare via 12 anni di relazione per quello che e' successo. 
La vita e' lunga, si sbaglia, si cade, ci si risolleva. Oggi e' caduta lei, domani potresti essere tu. Nessuno e' infallibile. 
Siete a un bivio delle vostre vite. 
Avete avuto uno stop. Potete ripartire con altre consapevolezze.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @ipazia
> Inconsciamente, o forse no, credo di essermi dato l'estate come periodo per metabolizzare bene la cosa. Lei non lo sa, a meno che qualche amico comune non le abbia spifferato le mie confidenze. Ma forse, indotto dal fatto che ci rivedremo comunque, ho pensato di aspettare fino alla fine dell'estate
> 
> @Sbriciolata
> Non è una questione di essere perfetti o imperfetti secondo me. Nessuno lo è, e questo penso sia chiaro a tutti. Più che altro è capire quale grado di imperfezione siamo disposti ad accettare. O meglio, a che punto della nostra scala di valori andiamo a collocare ognuna delle cose che il proprio partner fa e che a noi non sta bene.



Beh..svelati a te stesso. 
Se ti sei dato l'estate prenditi l'estate. Non girarci intorno. La rabbia serve solo a girarci intorno. E non alla decisione. Ma al tuo dolore per quello che è accaduto. E' quel dolore da ascoltare.   

Metabolizzare , a dirtela tutta, mi sembra un obiettivo moto alto. Mettilo in conto. Tu ti conosci. 
E questa è un'occasione per imparare altro su di te. 

Al netto di lei. 

Lei arriva dopo. 

Di mio penso che una parte del percorso, che sia chiusura o riapertura, lo dovrete fare insieme. Che da solo ti confronti solo con mostri e fantasmi. 

Ma prima di pensare a lei, io penso sia importante che sia tu a fare i conti coi tuoi mostri. Con le tue tolleranze.
Ma che siano realtà e non modelli a cui rispondere. Anche dettati da giudizi e pregiudizi. 

Io penso che la prima cosa sia sentirsi liberi di non doversi e non dover dimostrare nulla. Per potersi sentire davvero. 
E poter prendere posizioni che siano rispondenti al proprio essere. Per potersi guardare indietro in pace con se stessi. Che in fondo è questa l'unica cosa che conta. 

E dimentica quello che lei sa o non sa. Sono proiezioni tue, che creano aspettative di suoi comportamenti che quasi sicuramente verranno deluse, le aspettative intendo. 

E se qualche amico le spiffera le tue confidenze è un deficiente (nel senso di mancante) e le fa solo male. che la sbatte ad arrovellarsi su proiezioni, paure e speranze. Anzichè spingerla a ragionare su se stessa. 

E questo è controproducente per voi due. 

Che anche lei sarebbe bene ragionasse su cosa l'ha portata con un altro. 
Ma questo riguarda lei.
E tu non potrai mai sapere cosa l'ha portata se non te lo spiega lei. E per spiegartelo lo deve capire. Da sola. Al netto di te.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto. E secondo me quella scala di valori la devi collocare nella realtà. Devi riuscire a scarnificare tutto quello in cui credevi, devi metterlo a nudo devi esaminarlo, quella scala di valori che hai dentro devi trasbordarla nella realtà, e queste devono far parte della realtà, della vita. Non devono essere icone che hai assimilato crescendo. E non è tanto e solo il partner che va esaminato, ma noi stessi per primi.


Aspetta, ma quindi mi stai dicendo che la donna fedele non esiste. E' solo una idealizzazione. Non credo di sentirmi pronto per mettere in discussione la mia scala di valori. Ripeto, non sono un integralista o un puritano, semplicemente ci sono cose che accetto e cose che non accetto. Potrei farti degli esempi ma non credo che siano cose di cui si può parlare su un forum pubblico.
Il fatto è che io voglio ancora credere che una donna con cui condividere questa scala di valori esista. Non so se mi sono spiegato.

@Jim Cain
Cosa vuoi sapere di più?


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*

Sembra che la vita de coppia debba per forza essere na gara a chi casca de più,e a chi dice più cazzate per coprire le cadute,oggi casco io,e perdoni tu,domani magari caschi te e perdono io,domani cascamo insieme,dopodomani aricaschi tu,e me giro dall'altra parte io,poi te giri tu e ricasco io,poi me giro io e ò riprendi tu,poi ò metto io e o riprende n'altra,poi arrivano i figli e cercamo de capiì se so nostri o sei caduta su"altro"e non te ne sei accorta,e andiamoa vanti così...la vita di coppia è da intendere così,e se me se rompe er cellulare...ricasco io..e te giri te,ma se te giri te, tocca sta attenti perchè te giri e te pieghi...e quello che arriva...non se gira e te prende....e vai....


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Ah...giusto per sfatare un mito....anche noi donne siamo in grado di farci una scopata senza per forza doverci appellare all'amore. Non è prerogativa maschile. E le farfalle nello stomaco, l'aveva scritto bene principessa, a volte vengono anche per un orgasmo multiplo. 

Non entro nel discorso del giudizio della puttana. 
Trovo solo sia sviante voler mettere un ruolo, la puttana, in contrapposizione con un altro ruolo, la sposa. 

Se poi catalogare per ruoli può essere una semplificazione...beh. Dirselo mi pare il minimo. 

Resta comunque una scorciatoia. Rispetto alla conoscenza di sè, innanzitutto e del'altro poi. 

Anche qui..dipende da cosa si desidera imparare.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



ipazia ha detto:


> Ah...giusto per sfatare un mito....anche noi donne siamo in grado di farci una scopata senza per forza doverci appellare all'amore. Non è prerogativa maschile. E le farfalle nello stomaco, l'aveva scritto bene principessa, a volte vengono anche per un orgasmo multiplo.
> 
> Non entro nel discorso del giudizio della puttana.
> Trovo solo sia sviante voler mettere un ruolo, la puttana, in contrapposizione con un altro ruolo, la sposa.
> ...


Ecco,non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah...giusto per sfatare un mito*....anche noi donne siamo in grado di farci una scopata senza per forza doverci appellare all'amore.* Non è prerogativa maschile. E le farfalle nello stomaco, l'aveva scritto bene principessa, a volte vengono anche per un orgasmo multiplo.
> 
> Non entro nel discorso del giudizio della puttana.
> Trovo solo sia sviante voler mettere un ruolo, la puttana, in contrapposizione con un altro ruolo, la sposa.
> ...


meno capaci di evitare di tirarlo fuori come alibi postumo, alle volte.
Che pare brutto dire che quello ci faceva tanto sesso.
Come mettersi le dita nel naso.
Cosa che  una signora non fa.
In pubblico.


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah...giusto per sfatare un mito....anche noi donne siamo in grado di farci una scopata senza per forza doverci appellare all'amore. Non è prerogativa maschile. E le farfalle nello stomaco, l'aveva scritto bene principessa, a volte vengono anche per un orgasmo multiplo.
> 
> Non entro nel discorso del giudizio della puttana.
> Trovo solo sia sviante voler mettere un ruolo, la puttana, in contrapposizione con un altro ruolo, la sposa.
> ...


:up: giusto


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Aspetta, ma quindi mi stai dicendo che la donna fedele non esiste. E' solo una idealizzazione. Non credo di sentirmi pronto per mettere in discussione la mia scala di valori. Ripeto, non sono un integralista o un puritano, semplicemente ci sono cose che accetto e cose che non accetto. Potrei farti degli esempi ma non credo che siano cose di cui si può parlare su un forum pubblico.
> Il fatto è che io voglio ancora credere che una donna con cui condividere questa scala di valori esista. Non so se mi sono spiegato.
> 
> @Jim Cain
> Cosa vuoi sapere di più?


A rileggere quello che ti riscrivo qui.
Per la prima volta qui leggo qualcosa cui sento - come molti altri - di poterti rispondere a ragion veduta.
"Carissimo,
è difficile che una donna vada a letto con un altro solo per attrazione  fisica, questo càpita molto più di frequente a noi maschietti.
Per una donna è più difficile ma non impossibile, e generalmente quando accade dura davvero poco.
Per le donne è generalmente più complicato, e l'attrazione fisica (che è  comunque fondamentale) pesa a volte meno del coinvolgimento mentale.
Quindi, la situazione è più grave.
Il senso di colpa assale PROPRIO quando c'è quel tipo di coinvolgimento :  chiunque potrebbe agevolmente perdonarsi uno scambio di fluidi, ma il  tradimento di 'testa', per chi lo compie, è molto più grave ; perchè  impegna, totalizza l'esistenza.
Potrei dirti della mia compagna che si svegliava all'una di notte per rispondere ai messaggi dell'amante.
Un coinvolgimento solo fisico non prevede certe modalità e il senso di colpa è assai lieve.
In questo caso è un ping pong continuo tra senso di colpa e attrazione ;  generalmente vince sempre il secondo, a meno che non si scoperti e, il  più delle volte puff...finisce tutto.
Ma ci vorrà TEMPO, per lei per capìre cosa ha combinato e per te per perdponare.
Vuoi un consiglio ?
Che vada da uno psicologo, e al più presto.
L'aiuterà a capire CHI e COSA vuole"


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meno capaci di evitare di tirarlo fuori come alibi postumo, alle volte.
> Che pare brutto dire che quello ci faceva tanto sesso.
> Come mettersi le dita nel naso.
> Cosa che  una signora non fa.
> In pubblico.


meglio scaccolarsi fermi al semaforo in attesa che torni il verde


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah...giusto per sfatare un mito....anche noi donne siamo in grado di farci una scopata senza per forza doverci appellare all'amore. Non è prerogativa maschile. E le farfalle nello stomaco, l'aveva scritto bene principessa, a volte vengono anche per un orgasmo multiplo.
> 
> Non entro nel discorso del giudizio della puttana.
> Trovo solo sia sviante voler mettere un ruolo, la puttana, in contrapposizione con un altro ruolo, la sposa.
> ...


Dicevo infatti che 'generalmente' è così.
E' stato il mio caso, è il caso di Juan e ne ho sentiti a DECINE di simili.
Non escludevo che una donna possa tradire anche solo per attrazione fisica, dicevo solo che per voi donne è più raro, e spesso il tradimento è anzitutto 'mentale' e poi 'fisico'.
Questo mi dice quello che ho visssuto che ho letto e che ho visto in giro.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah...giusto per sfatare un mito....anche noi donne siamo in grado di farci una scopata senza per forza doverci appellare all'amore. Non è prerogativa maschile. E le farfalle nello stomaco, l'aveva scritto bene principessa, a volte vengono anche per un orgasmo multiplo.
> 
> Non entro nel discorso del giudizio della puttana.
> Trovo solo sia sviante voler mettere un ruolo, la puttana, in contrapposizione con un altro ruolo, la sposa.
> ...


Non so se avessi colto che, il mio "si può dire" tra parentesi, non era riferito al linguaggio...
Lungi da me affermare che una donna che va con un altro uomo per sola attrazione fisica sia una puttana. La mia menzione era soltanto una presa di consapevolezza. Da quel poco che ho letto nei messaggi non si trattava di farfalle da orgasmo multiplo...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra che la vita de coppia debba per forza essere na gara a chi casca de più,e a chi dice più cazzate per coprire le cadute,oggi casco io,e perdoni tu,domani magari caschi te e perdono io,domani cascamo insieme,dopodomani aricaschi tu,e me giro dall'altra parte io,poi te giri tu e ricasco io,poi me giro io e ò riprendi tu,poi ò metto io e o riprende n'altra,poi arrivano i figli e cercamo de capiì se so nostri o sei caduta su"altro"e non te ne sei accorta,e andiamoa vanti così...la vita di coppia è da intendere così,e se me se rompe er cellulare...ricasco io..e te giri te,ma se te giri te, tocca sta attenti perchè te giri e te pieghi...e quello che arriva...non se gira e te prende....e vai....


Ma guarda che si arriva a tutta la manfrina che hai descritto (e su cui concordo) proprio perchè si fa coppia e poi ci si dimentica, spesso e volentieri di accompagnarsi e di scegliersi ogni giorno. 

Perchè ci si dimentica, o non si è capaci, di raccontarsi a se stessi e all'altro. 

Perchè ci si nascondono desideri, pulsioni e voglie.

Perchè si mette tutto in contenitori che si credono a tenuta stagna. 

Poi di botto arriva il giorno in cui ci si sveglia e si finisce a fare cose in cui non ci si riconosce, o in cui non si riconosce l'altro. 

E la prima domanda che nasce è "ma chi cazzo sei tu???"

Io sto iniziando a pensare che la domanda forse potrebbe essere "ma dove cazzo ci siamo persi di vista, Noi?"
E per noi intendo un io e un tu che si sanno raccontare a se stessi e all'altro. 

Che la scopata, è tendenzialmente l'atto finale. 

Tendenzialmente. Considerando le dovute eccezioni. 

E se è l'atto finale, guardare solo quella, non ridà indietro la storia. E per essere in pace, però, serve la storia. Non la conclusione. O meglio, la conclusione serve insieme alla storia. Scinderle non mi sembra una operazione che porta ad imparare. 

Certo...il mio punto è imparare. Il più possibile. Sempre.


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah...giusto per sfatare un mito....anche noi donne siamo in grado di farci una scopata senza per forza doverci appellare all'amore. Non è prerogativa maschile. E le farfalle nello stomaco, l'aveva scritto bene principessa, a volte vengono anche per un orgasmo multiplo.
> 
> Non entro nel discorso del giudizio della puttana.
> Trovo solo sia sviante voler mettere un ruolo, la puttana, in contrapposizione con un altro ruolo, la sposa.
> ...


Quotissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Aspetta, ma quindi mi stai dicendo che la donna fedele non esiste. E' solo una idealizzazione. Non credo di sentirmi pronto per mettere in discussione la mia scala di valori. Ripeto, non sono un integralista o un puritano, semplicemente ci sono cose che accetto e cose che non accetto. Potrei farti degli esempi ma non credo che siano cose di cui si può parlare su un forum pubblico.
> Il fatto è che io voglio ancora credere che una donna con cui condividere questa scala di valori esista. Non so se mi sono spiegato.
> 
> @Jim Cain
> Cosa vuoi sapere di più?


Però se tu ti sei dato un tempo di riflessione devi comunicarlo a lei.

Può essere utile riflettere da soli o insieme o un periodo soli e uno insieme ma se lo fai da solo e non glielo dici lei come fa a saperlo?
Rischi di arrivare a perdonarla troppo tardi.
Qualunque colpa lei abbia, non aspetterà all'infinito sapendoti irremovibile e indifferente al suo dolore.
Tu stai malissimo ma se sta male anche lei e tu non riconosci, non dico accogliere né tantomeno consolarlo, stai costruendo un muro che non potrai più abbattere.
Se sei certo che sarai irremovibile non è un problema, ma non mi sembra tu sia irremovibile. E rifletti sul sentirti migliore. In via teorica non si dovrebbe fare, come ti hanno detto bene Ultimo, Sbriciolata, Ipazia, ma se ti senti così è una cosa di cui tenere conto. Anch'io sono migliore.:mexican:


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra che la vita de coppia debba per forza essere na gara a chi casca de più,e a chi dice più cazzate per coprire le cadute,oggi casco io,e perdoni tu,domani magari caschi te e perdono io,domani cascamo insieme,dopodomani aricaschi tu,e me giro dall'altra parte io,poi te giri tu e ricasco io,poi me giro io e ò riprendi tu,poi ò metto io e o riprende n'altra,poi arrivano i figli e cercamo de capiì se so nostri o sei caduta su"altro"e non te ne sei accorta,e andiamoa vanti così...la vita di coppia è da intendere così,e se me se rompe er cellulare...ricasco io..e te giri te,ma se te giri te, tocca sta attenti perchè te giri e te pieghi...e quello che arriva...non se gira e te prende....e vai....


La vita di coppia e' anche quello che scrivi tu. Estremizzando. 
E non parlo solo di tradimento. Ci sono cose che fanno anche piu' male. Ma se riesci a superare ed ad andare avanti. Se senti che l'amore c'e' e compensa tutto, alla fine guardandoti indietro vedrai il percorso. E non il singolo episodio. 
Se non si e' fatti per i compromessi si sta da soli. E' questione di scelte.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2015)

E' quasi sicuro che non supererai la cosa, inparerai forse a conviverci.
Quoto quelli che ti dicono di aspettare, di vedere e di considerare. Di considerare soprattutto quello che succederà.
Voler tirare a tutti i costi una riga, mettere una pietra sopra alla faccenda, nel tuo caso non mi sembra una ipotesi percorribile perchè per qualsisi decisione ( tu sembri una persona estremamente razionale ) non bastano delle supposizioni, ma serve qualcosa di più. Non pòrti nemmeno degli obiettivi temporali, la fine dell' estate o altro.
Tra non molto comunque credo che capirai, prima di tutto cosa significhi lei per te, non posso pensare ad esempio che la mancanza di una persona che ti è stata accanto tanto tempo possa risultarti indifferente, poi lei dovrà capire cosa eri tu per lei, al netto della disperazione che ti raccontano provi in questo momento e che sembra proprio, per come la descrivi, una modalità caratteriale. Il vero dolore, per lei credo debba ancora venire, e sarà la tua mancanza, non già adesso, nella disperazione fresca degli eventi appena successi, ma nello stillicidio di una vita senza di te, anche dopo aver trovato un'altra strada.
Se tra del tempo vi vorrete ancora (entrambi!) la cosa sarà possibile superarla, altrimenti no, credo.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è significativo quello che scrivi a ivanl.
> 
> Se hai pensato questo sei una persona che non sopporta la promiscuità e quindi non lo supererai mai .


quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dicevo infatti che 'generalmente' è così.
> E' stato il mio caso, è il caso di Juan e ne ho sentiti a DECINE di simili.
> Non escludevo che una donna possa tradire anche solo per attrazione fisica, dicevo solo che per voi donne è più raro, e spesso il tradimento è anzitutto 'mentale' e poi 'fisico'.
> Questo mi dice quello che ho visssuto che ho letto e che ho visto in giro.


c'è un equivoco di fondo: gli uomini si eccitano con quel che possono vedere, le donne con quello che arrivano a pensare.
Ma spesso, con quello che pensano, il sentimento non c'entra nulla.
Ma dato che la donna angelicata è un evergreen ...


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Juan non buttare via 12 anni di relazione per quello che e' successo.
> La vita e' lunga, si sbaglia, si cade, ci si risolleva. Oggi e' caduta lei, domani potresti essere tu. Nessuno e' infallibile.
> Siete a un bivio delle vostre vite.
> Avete avuto uno stop. Potete ripartire con altre consapevolezze.



Guarda che 12 anni li ha buttati via lei, mica lui eh


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che si arriva a tutta la manfrina che hai descritto (e su cui concordo) proprio perchè si fa coppia e poi ci si dimentica, spesso e volentieri di accompagnarsi e di scegliersi ogni giorno.
> 
> Perchè ci si dimentica, o non si è capaci, di raccontarsi a se stessi e all'altro.
> 
> ...


Guarda d'accrdo su tutta la linea,ma c'è un ma:io non capisco perchè tutte ste domande poi non vengono fuori prima di scopare altrove.
Strana sta cosa,prima si becca n'altro fringuello e poi la crisi,ma na volta non c'era prima la crisi e poi altre scopate?ma come funziona ora?sembra che ogni problema di coppia si debba risolvere aprendo le gambe,o infilando il pisello da qualche parte...poi ci si interroga...ma insomma...a me sta cosa puzza e non poco....


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Tessa ha detto:


> La vita di coppia e' anche quello che scrivi tu. Estremizzando.
> E non parlo solo di tradimento. Ci sono cose che fanno anche piu' male. Ma se riesci a superare ed ad andare avanti. Se senti che l'amore c'e' e compensa tutto, alla fine guardandoti indietro vedrai il percorso. E non il singolo episodio.
> Se non si e' fatti per i compromessi si sta da soli. E' questione di scelte.


Ma anche no,la vita di coppia è condivisione,non il continuo perdonarsi scopate extra...ma de che?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meno capaci di evitare di tirarlo fuori come alibi postumo, alle volte.
> Che pare brutto dire che quello ci faceva tanto sesso.
> Come mettersi le dita nel naso.
> *Cosa che  una signora non fa.*
> In pubblico.



E anche i rutti...io faccio ancora rutti da damina dell'ottocento..."burp" con a manina davanti al bocca!!!:incazzato::incazzato:

(e sceglierlo andrebbe anche bene...ma non so fare i "roaarr"!!..quindi non scelgo ma rispondo ad un condizionamento profondo)


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che si arriva a tutta la manfrina che hai descritto (e su cui concordo) proprio perchè si fa coppia e poi ci si dimentica, spesso e volentieri di accompagnarsi e di scegliersi ogni giorno.
> 
> Perchè ci si dimentica, o non si è capaci, di raccontarsi a se stessi e all'altro.
> 
> ...


eh sì.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che si un arriva a tutta la manfrina che hai descritto (e su cui concordo) proprio perchè si fa coppia e poi ci si dimentica, spesso e volentieri di accompagnarsi e di scegliersi ogni giorno.
> 
> Perchè ci si dimentica, o non si è capaci, di raccontarsi a se stessi e all'altro.
> 
> ...



Evviva non sono d'accordo!:carneval:
Questa è una bella premessa utopica ancora di più della fedeltà perfetta di altri perché non tiene conto della vita vera con una quotidianità che per settimane, mesi ti fa trovare a fatica il tempo per guardarsi in faccia a colazione perché è più efficiente farla separatamente per poter usare meglio il bagno e se ci sono figli si devono incastrare gli impegni per fare tutto.
Nella realtà ci si deve impegnare a non cercare facili evasioni e a essere indulgenti verso la mancanza di cura per la coppia non per possibili tradimenti che non possono che aggravare la situazione.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda d'accrdo su tutta la linea,ma c'è un ma:io non capisco perchè tutte ste domande poi non vengono fuori prima di scopare altrove.
> Strana sta cosa,prima si becca n'altro fringuello e poi la crisi,ma na volta non c'era prima la crisi e poi altre scopate?ma come funziona ora?sembra che ogni problema di coppia si debba risolvere aprendo le gambe,o infilando il pisello da qualche parte...poi ci si interroga...ma insomma...a me sta cosa puzza e non poco....


Oscuro,
c'è chi le crisi se le inventa, chi le vive davvero.
OVVIAMENTE la soluzione non sta nel 'cercare altrove'.
E spesso sono ovviamente scuse da quattro soldi.
Come scriveva banshee, QUESTO è insopportabile : "capisco e accetto chi tradisce e dice: mi piaceva, l'ho voluto fare, ho seguito l'istinto, sono stato preso e l'ho fatto...piuttosto che l'addurre malesseri pretestuosi.."


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evviva non sono d'accordo!:carneval:
> Questa è una bella premessa utopica ancora di più della fedeltà perfetta di altri perché non tiene conto della vita vera con una quotidianità che per settimane, mesi ti fa trovare a fatica il tempo per guardarsi in faccia a colazione perché è più efficiente farla separatamente per poter usare meglio il bagno e se ci sono figli si devono incastrare gli impegni per fare tutto.
> Nella realtà ci si deve impegnare a non cercare facili evasioni e a essere indulgenti verso la mancanza di cura per la coppia non per possibili tradimenti che non possono che aggravare la situazione.


Quoto. Purtroppo quando si lavora entrambi il tempo insieme si limita alla cena e poco altro. Io trovo più virtuale la storia di scegliersi ogni giorno.
La realtà è svegliarsi il lunedì mattina senza la minima voglia di andare a lavoro ed avere una persona che ti occupa il bagno. Oppure sono i pranzi a casa dei suoceri la domenica.


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che si arriva a tutta la manfrina che hai descritto (e su cui concordo) proprio perchè si fa coppia e poi ci si dimentica, spesso e volentieri di accompagnarsi e di scegliersi ogni giorno.
> 
> Perchè ci si dimentica, o non si è capaci, di raccontarsi a se stessi e all'altro.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni singola riga!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto. Purtroppo quando si lavora entrambi il *tempo insieme si limita alla cena e poco altro. Io trovo più virtuale la storia di scegliersi ogni giorno*.


Lavoro? roba da ridere. Dopo che hai avuto dei figli sì, che sai cosa significa non avere più tempo.
Ed energie.
E pensaci su quello che hai scritto, perchè denota mancanza di entusiasmo. Da prima. Hai trent'anni porco cane, mica sessanta. Cena e poco altro.


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto. Purtroppo quando si lavora entrambi il tempo insieme si limita alla cena e poco altro. Io trovo più virtuale la storia di scegliersi ogni giorno.


non sono d'accordo
certo, quando si lavora il tempo per stare assieme è limitato, ma da quando si arriva a casa a quando si riesce la mattina seguente, la vita è di coppia.
ovvio che se ognuno sta nella propria stanza non si comunica, ma se da quando si arriva a casa si condivide il tempo libero e gli impegni familiari la vita di coppia non è più virtuale ma reale


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto. Purtroppo quando si lavora entrambi il tempo insieme si limita alla cena e poco altro. Io trovo più virtuale la storia di scegliersi ogni giorno.


E' un errore che ho commesso anche io. Quello di dare un po' tutto per scontato. Il tempo insieme bisogna desiderarlo, cercarlo, trovarlo. 

Prova a fare anche tu un esame di coscienza.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Non mi sono spiegato. Io contestavo le favolette (mia modesta opinione) dello scegliersi ogni giorno, sorprendersi, e tutte queste belle cose che poi con la realtà non hanno niente a che vedere.
La vita di coppia è vita di coppia, ma non annulla l'individuo. Ci sono cose che piace fare insieme e cose che piace fare da soli. Viene da se che se a me piace andare a correre ed a lei no, io ci vado. E lei resta a casa. Al di fuori del week end, la vita di coppia di due persone adulte che lavorano si limita alla cena (a casa o fuori è lo stesso) ed un paio d'ore dopo la cena. A meno che non vogliate metterci pure le 6 ore di sonno che ci fai accanto.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda d'accrdo su tutta la linea,ma c'è un ma:*io non capisco perchè tutte ste domande poi non vengono fuori prima di scopare altrove.*
> Strana sta cosa,prima si becca n'altro fringuello e poi la crisi,ma na volta non c'era prima la crisi e poi altre scopate?ma come funziona ora?sembra che ogni problema di coppia si debba risolvere aprendo le gambe,o infilando il pisello da qualche parte...poi ci si interroga...ma insomma...a me sta cosa puzza e non poco....


E io sono d'accordo con te!

Però, rispetto al grassetto. (e non è giustificare alcunchè. Azione, reazione, conseguenza).

Quante volte ci si mette in coppia per copione?

Prova a spiegarmi...

Mi viene in mente la scena di fight club, in cui lui chiama il padre, gli comunica di essersi laureato e poi chiede cosa fare. E il padre risponde, "Bene. Adesso trovati una brava ragazza e sposati".

Allora, quanto si ragiona, nel concreto, confrontandosi con la realtà, col fatto che essere in coppia, essere quel tanto decantato e romanticizzato noi, significa essere innanzitutto un IO e un TU che si confrontano innanzitutto con se stessi prima che con l'altro?

Quante volte ci si svela, ai propri occhi, anche nelle pulsioni e nei bisogni profondi, ombra e luce, per poterlo POI raccontare all'altro?

Quante volte invece si mette tutto in comparti stagni, credendo che reggano, e si segue un copione, un "dover fare e un dover essere" perchè così è. Senza porsi troppe domande. Anzi...senza ascoltarsi con sincerità. 

E se non mi so raccontare e svelare a me stesso/a, cosa cavolo racconto all'altro di me?

La facciata? Il dover essere? 
E spesso lo si fa. Mettendosi dietro il paravento dell'amore. 

Poi ci si chiede se era amore o era un calesse.

io penso sia un calesse ogni volta che si escludono parti di sè e si esclude automaticamente l'altro. E non per cattiva volontà, ma proprio per stupidità e mancanza di cura di sè. 

E non è l'amore ad essere un calesse. E pensare che l'amore porti tutte le risposte ad esserlo. 
Il resto è conseguenza. Naturale mi verrebbe da dire. 

Non so se sono riuscita a farmi intendere.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evviva non sono d'accordo!:carneval:
> Questa è una bella premessa utopica ancora di più della fedeltà perfetta di altri perché non tiene conto della vita vera con una quotidianità che per settimane, mesi ti fa trovare a fatica il tempo per guardarsi in faccia a colazione perché è più efficiente farla separatamente per poter usare meglio il bagno e se ci sono figli si devono incastrare gli impegni per fare tutto.
> Nella realtà ci si deve impegnare a non cercare facili evasioni e a essere indulgenti verso la mancanza di cura per la coppia non per possibili tradimenti che non possono che aggravare la situazione.



E io sono d'accordo

Ci si deve impegnare e cercare di comunicare. Senza affidarsi alle scorciatoie del copione. 

Quanto lo si fa?

E quanto si usa la concretezza del quotidiano come scusa per non farlo?

Quanto si usa il copione per non prendersi cura di sè e poi dell'altro.

Che farlo, la cura, intendo, è anche fatica. Mica solo piacere.

E quanto si usa l'amore come rassicurazione, farlocca, per dare il passa là?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato. Io contestavo le favolette (mia modesta opinione) dello scegliersi ogni giorno, sorprendersi, e tutte queste belle cose che poi con la realtà non hanno niente a che vedere.
> La vita di coppia è vita di coppia, ma non annulla l'individuo. Ci sono cose che piace fare insieme e cose che piace fare da soli. Viene da se che se a me piace andare a correre ed a lei no, io ci vado. E lei resta a casa. Al di fuori del week end, la vita di coppia di due persone adulte che lavorano si limita alla cena (a casa o fuori è lo stesso) ed un paio d'ore dopo la cena. A meno che non vogliate metterci pure le 6 ore di sonno che ci fai accanto.


Juanìn, dai retta a zia: un po' di entusiasmo a volte non fa mica male, sai?
Capisco che in 'sto momento hai le ruote a terra.
Ma hai descritto la vita di due monaci. E non parlo di sesso, che non siamo in confidenza.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato. Io contestavo le favolette (mia modesta opinione) dello scegliersi ogni giorno, sorprendersi, e tutte queste belle cose che poi con la realtà non hanno niente a che vedere.
> La vita di coppia è vita di coppia, ma non annulla l'individuo. Ci sono cose che piace fare insieme e cose che piace fare da soli. Viene da se che se a me piace andare a correre ed a lei no, io ci vado. E lei resta a casa. Al di fuori del week end, la vita di coppia di due persone adulte che lavorano si limita alla cena (a casa o fuori è lo stesso) ed un paio d'ore dopo la cena. A meno che non vogliate metterci pure le 6 ore di sonno che ci fai accanto.



Io contesto invece il copione 

mi piaci, ti scopo, mi piaci un po' di più, ti riscopo, usciamo insieme, bello!!, ti amo!!, conviamo o sposiamoci, facciamo un figlio, boh... 

La questione non è sorprendersi. Io penso che sia invece lasciarsi sorprendere. 

E tenere lo sguardo in attenzione di sè e dell'altro.

E certo, faticoso, utopico forse. Ma se non c'è curiosità per l'altro...cosa ci sto a fare con l'altro?

In questo senso una scopata fuori porta è l'ultimo dei problemi. 
Il problema resta la caduta della curiosità. Per se stessi e per l'altro. 

La quotidianità tranquillizza ma è anche una trappola. Fa credere di essere arrivati. E ci si siede lì. Nella routine. Che ha una sua funzione ritualizzante e tranquillizzante. 

Io penso sia una favoletta l'amore che risponde a tutto. Come motivazione unica dello stare insieme. 

l'amore è solo una componente di una relazione. O la relazione la si cura. o la relazione la si perde. Che muore. 
Oppure si resta nel copione. E non lo critico. Ma bene saperlo però.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto. Purtroppo quando si lavora entrambi il tempo insieme si limita alla cena e poco altro. Io trovo più virtuale la storia di scegliersi ogni giorno.
> La realtà è svegliarsi il lunedì mattina senza la minima voglia di andare a lavoro ed avere una persona che ti occupa il bagno. Oppure sono i pranzi a casa dei suoceri la domenica.



Epperò...tristezza così.

Vivevate così?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Juanìn, dai retta a zia: un po' di entusiasmo a volte non fa mica male, sai?
> Capisco che in 'sto momento hai le ruote a terra.
> Ma hai descritto la vita di due monaci. *E non parlo di sesso, che non siamo in confidenza*.


Ma parliamone anche essù

Mica siam monaci...

Quanto è bello sperimentare?
Scoprirsi?
provare?

E mica parlo di posizioni...parlo proprio di godere insieme. 

E capisco che chi ha figli si possa trovare in difficoltà, ma conosco anche chi la difficoltà l'ha aggirata.

Se non si hanno figli...ma quanto è bello scopare e scopare ridendo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Epperò...tristezza così.
> 
> Vivevate così?


pensa te se ci aggiungi un pischello che ti rigurgita addosso appena ti sei cambiato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma parliamone anche essù
> 
> Mica siam monaci...
> 
> ...


è ancora un po' sulle sue, non volevo metterlo a disagio


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> certo, quando si lavora il tempo per stare assieme è limitato, ma da quando si arriva a casa a quando si riesce la mattina seguente, la vita è di coppia.
> ovvio che se ognuno sta nella propria stanza non si *comunica*, ma se da quando si arriva a casa si *condivide* il tempo libero e gli impegni familiari la vita di coppia non è più virtuale ma reale



E ti quoto:up:

in particolare i verbi in grassetto.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Io non so dove viviate o cosa facciate voi, ma io una casa con due bagni non potevo permettermela e al pranzo dai suoi genitori lei non voleva rinunciare.
Veramente tutta questa tristezza non la vedo. Per me è normale in un giorno feriale, uscire di mattina alle 8 e tornare a casa alle 19. Ripeto, al di fuori dei week end, gite fuori porta, vacanze brevi o lunghe che ci concedevamo periodicamente, non mi sembra di aver detto bestemmie.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa te se ci aggiungi un pischello che ti rigurgita addosso appena ti sei cambiato...


Mio figlio vomitava addosso solo alle persone che mi stavano sul c...o, mia suocera in primis......


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io non so dove viviate o cosa facciate voi, ma io una casa con due bagni non potevo permettermela e al pranzo dai suoi genitori lei non voleva rinunciare.
> Veramente tutta questa tristezza non la vedo. Per me è normale in un giorno feriale, uscire di mattina alle 8 e tornare a casa alle 19. Ripeto, al di fuori dei week end, gite fuori porta, vacanze brevi o lunghe che ci concedevamo periodicamente, non mi sembra di aver detto bestemmie.


io ho avuto casa con un bagno ed eravamo in 4, compresi due che se la facevano ancora addosso, per cui non mi formalizzo mica.
tu stai descrivendo cose tristi perchè tu le descrivi tristemente.
Come se fossero coperte da una patina di polvere.
Non è che hai scritto: ah ma lei era la mia confidente, non vedevo l'ora di tornare a casa da lei per raccontarle, perchè mi raccontasse, per condividere, per progettare...
Hai fatto una lista di cose con l'entusiasmo che si riserva alle devitalizzazioni.
Hai 30 anni.
L'età d'oro, l'età dei progetti, l'età dei grandi rischi, degli entusiasmi che ti fanno prendere grandi decisioni.
dov'è 'sta roba?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa te se ci aggiungi un pischello che ti rigurgita addosso appena ti sei cambiato...


non oso..!!!



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è ancora un po' sulle sue, non volevo metterlo a disagio


so' sfrontata??...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mio figlio vomitava addosso solo alle persone che mi stavano sul c...o, mia suocera in primis......


grande!!!...messa così il vomito prende tutto un altro significato!! E inizia ad avere una sua bellezza!!:diavoletto:


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



ipazia ha detto:


> E io sono d'accordo con te!
> 
> Però, rispetto al grassetto. (e non è giustificare alcunchè. Azione, reazione, conseguenza).
> 
> ...


E se il calesse fosse la persona che ti sei messa vicino?
Ipazia,ma non solo le corna,ma anche la presa per il culo?
Ma diciamo le cose come stanno,su,perchè non definire il tradimento come un atto di mero egoismo?perchè non scrivere che quando stai andando a tradire non te ne frega un cazzo delle conseguenze,e forse il tuo patner è molto distante dal tuo cuore e dalla tua mente?
Poi si scopa,le cose non vannno come devono andare,ci siamo tolti lo sfizio e alla fine capiamo che era meglio il calesse che la biga a ruote...E beati cazzi ipazia va bene tutto ma l'amore è un'altra cosa.
Ipazia se passo con il rosso accetto il rischio di provocare un incidente,e DEVO assumermi il rischio e le conseguenze.iL RESTO SONO SOLO STRONZATE.
E se decido di credere alle tue stronzate,merito una stronza.
Ho tradito anche io,ed è stata una delle cose peggiori che ho fatto...ma non ho cercato scuse o alibi...MI ANDAVA DI FARLO E BASTA.Non ero più innamorato?si,sono stato stronzo ed egoista?SI,non è morto nessuno?si è morto quello che pensavo di essere e non ero,ma CAZZO CI HO MESSO LA FACCIA.
E basta con queste scuse patetiche,è stato bravo...prima che ti si doveva scopare,poi diventa unos tronzo dopo che ti ha scopato e basta davvero.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come non è morto nessuno? essù... adesso deve fare i salti gioia per essere stato tradito?


No simy ma nn è morto nessuno era riferito al suo: se una commette un omicidio.
gli sparasentenze fateli vou senza sapere nulla.
eppure tu e molti altri una volta avete perdonato. A volte non ne vale la pena altre volte si e questo solo juango lo può stabilire


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No simy ma nn è morto nessuno era riferito al suo: se una commette un omicidio.
> gli sparasentenze fateli vou senza sapere nulla.
> eppure tu e molti altri una volta avete perdonato. A volte non ne vale la pena altre volte si e questo solo juango lo può stabilire


mi hai letto scrivere di non perdonare? o non provarci?


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho avuto casa con un bagno ed eravamo in 4, compresi due che se la facevano ancora addosso, per cui non mi formalizzo mica.
> tu stai descrivendo cose tristi perchè tu le descrivi tristemente.
> Come se fossero coperte da una patina di polvere.
> Non è che hai scritto: ah ma lei era la mia confidente, non vedevo l'ora di tornare a casa da lei per raccontarle, perchè mi raccontasse, per condividere, per progettare...
> ...



madò Juan, scusa se mi accodo, ma quoto tutto!

io ho 32 anni, ho convissuto e mai nemmeno adesso che è finita e pure male, penso minimamente al fatto che avevamo un bagno solo :rotfl: e che non sopportavo andare a pranzo dai suoi  

ero talmente felice ed entusiasta che mi mancano persino le rose che ho piantato io


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho avuto casa con un bagno ed eravamo in 4, compresi due che se la facevano ancora addosso, per cui non mi formalizzo mica.
> tu stai descrivendo cose tristi perchè tu le descrivi tristemente.
> Come se fossero coperte da una patina di polvere.
> Non è che hai scritto: ah ma lei era la mia confidente, non vedevo l'ora di tornare a casa da lei per raccontarle, perchè mi raccontasse, per condividere, per progettare...
> ...


Beh ma si parlava di un altro argomento. Quello che descrivi c'era. Avevamo progettato di fare un figlio, abbiamo aggiustato casa, abbiamo fatto tante cose insieme. Ci confidavamo l'uno con l'altra, motivo per cui quello che mi ha dato come motivazione, già lo sapevo, anche se lo avevo sottovalutato. 
Mi sembra ovvio che io ora queste cose non le dica e che parli come di una devitalizzazione, perchè mi sembra di aver subito proprio quella...


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io non so dove viviate o cosa facciate voi, ma io una casa con due bagni non potevo permettermela e al pranzo dai suoi genitori lei non voleva rinunciare.
> Veramente tutta questa tristezza non la vedo. Per me è normale in un giorno feriale, uscire di mattina alle 8 e tornare a casa alle 19. Ripeto, al di fuori dei week end, gite fuori porta, vacanze brevi o lunghe che ci concedevamo periodicamente, non mi sembra di aver detto bestemmie.


Non hai detto bestemmie...è solo molto triste. Per me. 

Pensare un prospettiva di vita in quei termini...la vita è tanto altro!!

E' scoperta, sofferenza, meraviglia, noia, dormire e svegliarsi, mangiare, scopare...
Il bello di un NOI, è riuscire a condividere l'IO e il TU. Il più possibile. Accettando quando non ci si riesce. Riprovare. Inseguendosi. Perdendosi. Per poi incontrare l'altro e raccontare. Ancora. 

Crescere. Imparare. Conoscere. Sbagliare. Correggere. Comunicare. Scoprire. Andare in posti sconosciuti. Da soli o insieme. 

dove ve le siete perse queste cose?

E non è utopia. 
Certo. Le parole scritte sembrano favole. Ma non farlo...è perdersi. 

Certo, se l'obiettivo è trovare l'amore e sedercisi dentro, la prospettiva cambia. E di molto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io sono d'accordo con te!
> 
> Però, rispetto al grassetto. (e non è giustificare alcunchè. Azione, reazione, conseguenza).
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> E io sono d'accordo
> 
> Ci si deve impegnare e cercare di comunicare. Senza affidarsi alle scorciatoie del copione.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione è anche questione di incapacità di conoscere se stessi.


Uffa sono di nuovo concorde.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Beh ma si parlava di un altro argomento. Quello che descrivi c'era. Avevamo progettato di fare un figlio, abbiamo aggiustato casa, abbiamo fatto tante cose insieme. Ci confidavamo l'uno con l'altra, motivo per cui quello che mi ha dato come motivazione, già lo sapevo, anche se lo avevo sottovalutato.
> Mi sembra ovvio che io ora queste cose non le dica e che parli come di una devitalizzazione, perchè mi sembra di aver subito proprio quella...



Ok. Scusa ma io posso solo leggere quello che scrivi e cercare di capire. Per quello ogni tanto provoco. A volte sottovalutare é non ascoltare. E quando non ci ascoltano ci sentiamo soli .e quando ci sentiamo soli... Non è un voler giustificare. Mai. Ma capire.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non hai detto bestemmie...è solo molto triste. Per me.
> 
> Pensare un prospettiva di vita in quei termini...la vita è tanto altro!!
> 
> ...


Quoto
amore giuggiolone...ma forse è una cosa degli uomini accoccolarsi nell amore..


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non hai detto bestemmie...è solo molto triste. Per me.
> 
> Pensare un prospettiva di vita in quei termini...la vita è tanto altro!!
> 
> ...


Guarda non offenderti, ma quando scrivi queste cose io ti capisco fino ad un certo punto. 
Sono un tipo piuttosto pragmatico, le favole sull'io e il tu e il noi ed il condividere, sbagliare e tutto il resto le accetto, le comprendo ma poi mi alzo dalla poltrona come al cinema dopo che si sono riaccese le luci e torno alla vita, quella vera.
Quella che per lo più è una merda. Quella in cui le cose belle te le devi costruire con il sudore della fronte e quando ce le hai le tieni strette. Perchè a perderle non ci vuole niente. 
Quando dico che siamo cresciuti insieme lo dico perchè è vero. Siamo diventati le persone che siamo anche l'uno grazie all'altra. Questo per me è vita. Poi se vuoi nasconditi dietro lo tsunami travolgente che mi descrivi, ma io quello, lì fuori non lo vedo.


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Juanìn, dai retta a zia: un po' di entusiasmo a volte non fa mica male, sai?
> Capisco che in 'sto momento hai le ruote a terra.
> Ma hai descritto la vita di due monaci. E non parlo di sesso, che non siamo in confidenza.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho avuto casa con un bagno ed eravamo in 4, compresi due che se la facevano ancora addosso, per cui non mi formalizzo mica.
> tu stai descrivendo cose tristi perchè tu le descrivi tristemente.
> Come se fossero coperte da una patina di polvere.
> Non è che hai scritto: ah ma lei era la mia confidente, non vedevo l'ora di tornare a casa da lei per raccontarle, perchè mi raccontasse, per condividere, per progettare...
> ...


ti sposerei, ma non mi vuoi


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Guarda non offenderti, ma quando scrivi queste cose io ti capisco fino ad un certo punto.
> Sono un tipo piuttosto pragmatico, le favole sull'io e il tu e il noi ed il condividere, sbagliare e tutto il resto le accetto, le comprendo ma poi mi alzo dalla poltrona come al cinema dopo che si sono riaccese le luci e torno alla vita, quella vera.
> Quella che per lo più è una merda. Quella in cui le cose belle te le devi costruire con il sudore della fronte e quando ce le hai le tieni strette. Perchè a perderle non ci vuole niente.
> Quando dico che siamo cresciuti insieme lo dico perchè è vero. Siamo diventati le persone che siamo anche l'uno grazie all'altra. Questo per me è vita. Poi se vuoi nasconditi dietro lo tsunami travolgente che mi descrivi, ma io quello, lì fuori non lo vedo.


Ipazia ti sta dicendo esattamwnte questo. Magari con un po piu di introspezione. Progetti restauri decidiamo e facciamo.
scusa ma suona piu come due partner e un business da mandare avanti.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Guarda non offenderti, ma quando scrivi queste cose io ti capisco fino ad un certo punto.
> Sono un tipo piuttosto pragmatico, le favole sull'io e il tu e il noi ed il condividere, sbagliare e tutto il resto le accetto, le comprendo ma poi mi alzo dalla poltrona come al cinema dopo che si sono riaccese le luci e torno alla vita, quella vera.
> Quella che per lo più è una merda. Quella in cui le cose belle te le devi costruire con il sudore della fronte e quando ce le hai le tieni strette. Perchè a perderle non ci vuole niente.
> Quando dico che siamo cresciuti insieme lo dico perchè è vero. Siamo diventati le persone che siamo anche l'uno grazie all'altra. Questo per me è vita. Poi se vuoi nasconditi dietro lo tsunami travolgente che mi descrivi, ma io quello, lì fuori non lo vedo.


Allora è chiaro. Tu sei il suo punto di riferimento. Lo tsunami lo trova fuori da voi. Nient'altro che fisiologico SOPRATTUTTO perché siete cresciuti insieme. 
Per come la vedo io, ricapiterà. Non è la donna per te.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io non so dove viviate o cosa facciate voi, ma io una casa con due bagni non potevo permettermela e al pranzo dai suoi genitori lei non voleva rinunciare.
> Veramente tutta questa tristezza non la vedo. Per me è normale in un giorno feriale, uscire di mattina alle 8 e tornare a casa alle 19. Ripeto, al di fuori dei week end, gite fuori porta, vacanze brevi o lunghe che ci concedevamo periodicamente, non mi sembra di aver detto bestemmie.


Attenzione ti leggo sulla difensiva e non è proficuo.
Non sottovalutare quelle ore di sonno. Per te sono molto importanti se ti ha tanto disturbato che lei dopo si fosse messa a letto con te.
Concordo che non si riesca quotidianamente a leggersi e disvelarsi ma bisogna combattere l'errore della proiezione che fa pensare che l'altro condivida gli stessi sentimenti sul vissuto.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *E se il calesse fosse la persona che ti sei messa vicino?*
> Ipazia,ma non solo le corna,ma anche la presa per il culo?
> Ma diciamo le cose come stanno,su,perchè non definire il tradimento come un atto di mero egoismo?perchè non scrivere che quando stai andando a tradire non te ne frega un cazzo delle conseguenze,e forse il tuo patner è molto distante dal tuo cuore e dalla tua mente?
> Poi si scopa,le cose non vannno come devono andare,ci siamo tolti lo sfizio e alla fine capiamo che era meglio il calesse che la biga a ruote...E beati cazzi ipazia va bene tutto ma l'amore è un'altra cosa.
> ...


E può essere. 

Parlo per me. 
Il calesse me lo sono scelto io. Perchè non sapevo scegliere. Perchè non sapevo ascoltare. Perchè ho inseguito esattamente le farfalline nello stomaco e mi sono persa tutto il resto. 

Quindi il calesse non era lui. Ero io. Ala fine. 

E io ho tradito. Lo sai. 
E guarda che viste le condizioni della nostra coppia, te le ricordi no, mi stupisce usare tradire. 

Eppure lo uso. E sai perchè?

Perchè prima di scopare con un altro, stavo già tradendomi da sola. Anche senza scopare. 
Mi stavo tradendo perchè non mi raccontavo più a me. 
Mi stavo tradendo perchè mi ero seduta nel tran tran della quotidianità
Mi stavo tradendo perchè non rispettavo i miei bisogni
Mi stavo tradendo perchè non indagavo i miei bisogni
Mi stavo tradendo perchè seguivo un copione, raccontandomi di averlo personalizzato

La scopata...l'avevo scritto...aveva solo svelato. 

l'essermi persa io. E l'essersi perso lui. 
Il credere di comunicare...ma non dicevamo nulla. in fondo ognuno parlava a se stesso. 
Perso il calore. perso il desiderio. Perse le risate. Persa la leggerezza. Persa la ricerca. 

Perso il rispetto e la cura. Ognuno per se stesso. 

Quello che ne è uscito è stato solo conseguenza.
E abbiamo pagato. Entrambi. E entrambi dolorosamente. 

Certo che è infantile andare in giro a trombicchiare per trovare soluzioni. 
Ma detto questo...o si cresce. 
o infantilmente si cerca un essere perfetto. 

Che magari non va in giro a scopare. E tradisce in altri modi. 
E la butto lì anche come provocazione, a volte tradire è rimanere fedeli a se stessi. Giusto per non rimanere rigidamente sui binari e provare ad aprire prospettive diverse. 

Ma il tradimento non è andare in giro a scopare. Secondo me. 
Tradire è non aver cura. 
I resto è conseguenza. 

Nella mia coppia, dove l'utilizzo del corpo era permesso, il tradimento è stato ben più grave di una scopata. Mia o sua.

Magari, e lo dico adesso, tradirci fosse stato scopare. Dico davvero. 
Ci siamo fatti male. Molto. 

E mica era lo scopare sai...

Ho provato ad analizzarla per colpe, per uscirne. non funziona. 

Per me ha funzionato solo per assunzione di responsabilità. Per me dico.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora è chiaro. Tu sei il suo punto di riferimento. Lo tsunami lo trova fuori da voi. Nient'altro che fisiologico SOPRATTUTTO perché siete cresciuti insieme.
> Per come la vedo io, ricapiterà. Non è la donna per te.


E aggiungo che hai la vocazione del cornuto.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2015)

Fanta nn ti posso dare rossi.
 Ma te ne meriteresti 2.


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io non so dove viviate o cosa facciate voi, ma io una casa con due bagni non potevo permettermela e al pranzo dai suoi genitori lei non voleva rinunciare.
> Veramente tutta questa tristezza non la vedo. Per me è normale in un giorno feriale, uscire di mattina alle 8 e tornare a casa alle 19. Ripeto, al di fuori dei week end, gite fuori porta, vacanze brevi o lunghe che ci concedevamo periodicamente, non mi sembra di aver detto bestemmie.


non è importante una casa con 6 stanze o una con 2 bagni
importante in una coppia è comunicare SEMPRE, perchè le cose materiali sono secondarie
è bello in una coppia condividere, parlare, aiutare, per cui la bellezza al limite è anche pulire il cesso per lei
interrompere improvvisamente una scopata perchè senti in piena notte, che sta arrivando il pargoletto e tu sai che la scopata te la sei giocata perchè vuole dormire in mezzo nel lettone.
da quà ci scappa la risata di entrambi

questo è essere coppia e non le cose materiali


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Guarda non offenderti, ma quando scrivi queste cose io ti capisco fino ad un certo punto.
> Sono un tipo piuttosto pragmatico, le favole sull'io e il tu e il noi ed il condividere, sbagliare e tutto il resto le accetto, le comprendo ma poi mi alzo dalla poltrona come al cinema dopo che si sono riaccese le luci e torno alla vita, quella vera.
> Quella che per lo più è una merda. Quella in cui le cose belle te le devi costruire con il sudore della fronte e quando ce le hai le tieni strette. Perchè a perderle non ci vuole niente.
> Quando dico che siamo cresciuti insieme lo dico perchè è vero. Siamo diventati le persone che siamo anche l'uno grazie all'altra. Questo per me è vita. Poi se vuoi nasconditi dietro lo tsunami travolgente che mi descrivi, ma io quello, lì fuori non lo vedo.


Guarda...la merda puzza. E fa schifo, apparentemente. Ma concima. 

E se te la tieni dentro, ti manda in blocco intestinale e rischi anche di lasciarci le penne.

ognuno ha la sua vita e ha i suoi vissuti. 

Puntare il faro solo sul puzzo della merda è una scelta. Di morte. Che si perde l'altro aspetto. Del concime che crea vita. 

Io non ho dubbi sul fatto che siate cresciuti insieme.

Ti sto chiedendo: dove vi siete persi?


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E può essere.
> 
> Parlo per me.
> Il calesse me lo sono scelto io. Perchè non sapevo scegliere. Perchè non sapevo ascoltare. Perchè ho inseguito esattamente le farfalline nello stomaco e mi sono persa tutto il resto.
> ...


Non posso darti piu' verdi ma quoto tutto tutto quello che hai scritto in questo 3d dalla prima all'ultima parola. 
Juan non e' ancora in grado di comprendere. 
Non perche' non ci arrivi ma perche' e' ancora troppo compreso da se. 
Spero si sia almeno aperta una breccia....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Guarda non offenderti, ma quando scrivi queste cose io ti capisco fino ad un certo punto.
> Sono un tipo piuttosto pragmatico, le favole sull'io e il tu e il noi ed il condividere, sbagliare e tutto il resto le accetto, le comprendo ma poi mi alzo dalla poltrona come al cinema dopo che si sono riaccese le luci e torno alla vita, quella vera.
> Quella che per lo più è una merda. Quella in cui le cose belle te le devi costruire con il sudore della fronte e quando ce le hai le tieni strette. Perchè a perderle non ci vuole niente.
> Quando dico che siamo cresciuti insieme lo dico perchè è vero. Siamo diventati le persone che siamo anche l'uno grazie all'altra. Questo per me è vita. Poi se vuoi nasconditi dietro lo tsunami travolgente che mi descrivi, ma io quello, lì fuori non lo vedo.


Se stessi con uno che mi dice sul serio che la vita è una merda lo lascerei all'istante, altro che tradirlo.

Purtroppo ho scoperto che mio marito pensava così e poi è lui che ci si è buttato nella merda. Però se lo avessi capito non sarei stata con chi non condivide il mio amore per la vita, anche quando mi fa crollare stremata. E poi: stai con me e pensi che la vita faccia schifo? Stare con me, anche solo dormendomi accanto non te la rende bella? Vai!


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E aggiungo che hai la vocazione del cornuto.


Fanta sei una donna intelligente e colta. Con delle irrimediabili cadute di stile. 
E non per il cornuto. Ma per la violenza gratuita di certe categorizzazioni.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E può essere.
> 
> Parlo per me.
> Il calesse me lo sono scelto io. Perchè non sapevo scegliere. Perchè non sapevo ascoltare. Perchè ho inseguito esattamente le farfalline nello stomaco e mi sono persa tutto il resto.
> ...


io non ho tradito il mio ex, ma quando sono arrivata qui ho intitolato il mio primo 3d "Il mio tradimento verso me stessa" perchè intendevo esattamente questo.

non ho più verdi e ho finito anche gli aggettivi per descriverti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non è importante una casa con 6 stanze o una con 2 bagni
> importante in una coppia è comunicare SEMPRE, perchè le cose materiali sono secondarie
> è bello in una coppia condividere, parlare, aiutare, per cui la bellezza al limite è anche pulire il cesso per lei
> interrompere improvvisamente una scopata perchè senti in piena notte, che sta arrivando il pargoletto e tu sai che la scopata te la sei giocata perchè vuole dormire in mezzo nel lettone.
> ...



È la prima volta che ti leggo così. Mi sono innamorata


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*

Il fatto di essere cresciuti insieme da cosa mette a riparo?dal fatto che mi sono fatto un'idea della donna che ho accanto sbagliata?Che mi sono convinto di avere accanto un tipo di donna che c'entra poco con quello che è quando è lontana da me?
Io capisco fantastica quando scrive di uomini con la vocazione ad essere cornuti,è vero,sono gli uomini che credono di aver capito,che sanno,che hanno un quandro chiaro delle proprie donne....!
Lei non lo farebbe mai,lei non è così...congetture sulla base di cosa?dell'essere cresciuti insieme?No,non funziona così.La tua donna la devi sentire,intuire,percepire,devi consocere il suo lato oscuro....


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la prima volta che ti leggo così. Mi sono innamorata


io lo sono sempre stato.......
INNAMORATO


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Guarda non offenderti, ma quando scrivi queste cose io ti capisco fino ad un certo punto.
> Sono un tipo piuttosto pragmatico, le favole sull'io e il tu e il noi ed il condividere, sbagliare e tutto il resto le accetto, le comprendo ma poi mi alzo dalla poltrona come al cinema dopo che si sono riaccese le luci e torno alla vita, quella vera.
> Quella che per lo più è una merda. Quella in cui le cose belle te le devi costruire con il sudore della fronte e quando ce le hai le tieni strette. Perchè a perderle non ci vuole niente.
> Quando dico che siamo cresciuti insieme lo dico perchè è vero. Siamo diventati le persone che siamo anche l'uno grazie all'altra. *Questo per me è vita. Poi se vuoi nasconditi dietro lo tsunami travolgente che mi descrivi,* *ma io quello, lì fuori non lo vedo*.


attenzione: quelle cose che tu non vedi, però esistono. E sono quelle che ti fanno andare avanti con il sorriso ANCHE quando la vita è una merda. Certo che le cose belle le devi costruire e poi tenertele strette. Certo che ci vuole fatica. Ma la vita non può essere solo fatica. Deve essere anche entusiasmo e curiosità e non dare l'altro per scontato.
Io te lo dico dopo essere stata tradita dopo oltre vent'anni di vita assieme, tante cose costruite, tante fatiche fatte assieme e due figli. Ma ci eravamo persi di vista. Avevamo perso di vista ESATTAMENTE quelle due persone che si erano incontrate. E ne sentivamo la mancanza, così lui ha cercato/trovato/si è imbattuto in quella persona che lo motivava, che gli trasmetteva l'entusiasmo e l'allegria che io non gli trasmettevo più, altrove.
E neppure lui mi trasmetteva più quello di cui io avevo bisogno.
Ma non per cattiveria, incuria, disamore o delusione: è che il quotidiano ti ammazza, appunto.
Non si ha mai tempo per nulla, si dice: in realtà non serve molto tempo, ma la fatica ti porta a considerare fatica anche prestare attenzione all'altro e a volte basta anche molto poco.
Ora: pensa a voi due dodici anni fa.
Pensa a voi due due mesi fa.
La stessa cosa? Il bagno da dividere l'avresti menzionato?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se stessi con uno che mi dice sul serio che la vita è una merda lo lascerei all'istante, altro che tradirlo.
> 
> Purtroppo ho scoperto che mio marito pensava così e poi è lui che ci si è buttato nella merda. Però se lo avessi capito non sarei stata con chi non condivide il mio amore per la vita, anche quando mi fa crollare stremata. E poi: stai con me e pensi che la vita faccia schifo? Stare con me, anche solo dormendomi accanto non te la rende bella? Vai!


Questo è il modo in cui mi ha tradito lui. 

Ci ho impiegato anni a rendermene conto. Mi ha fatto male. 

Non lui. Io. Lasciandoglielo fare. 

Grazie per averlo scritto tanto bene..io non sono ancora capace. E ancora raccolgo i pezzi.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Questo è il modo in cui mi ha tradito lui.
> 
> Ci ho impiegato anni a rendermene conto. Mi ha fatto male.
> *
> ...


idem, di nuovo, uguale. 

mi state a far commuovere


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Fanta nn ti posso dare rossi.
> Ma te ne meriteresti 2.


ho raddoppiato io. E calo pure un : ma che stronza!


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il fatto di essere cresciuti insieme da cosa mette a riparo?dal fatto che mi sono fatto un'idea della donna che ho accanto sbagliata?Che mi sono convinto di avere accanto un tipo di donna che c'entra poco con quello che è quando è lontana da me?
> Io capisco fantastica quando scrive di uomini con la vocazione ad essere cornuti,è vero,sono gli uomini che credono di aver capito,che sanno,che hanno un quandro chiaro delle proprie donne....!
> *Lei non lo farebbe mai,lei non è così...congetture sulla base di cosa?dell'essere cresciuti insieme?No,non funziona così.La tua donna la devi sentire,intuire,percepire,devi consocere il suo lato oscuro....*



E ti quoto!!!


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

```

```



Fantastica ha detto:


> E aggiungo che hai la vocazione del cornuto.


Ma perchè devi essere tanto violenta?

E guarda che sul contenuto implicito ci sono.

Ma detta così..è violenza gratuita. Che non porta a niente.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> idem, di nuovo, uguale.
> 
> mi state a far commuovere


...un abbraccio!


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non è importante una casa con 6 stanze o una con 2 bagni
> importante in una coppia è comunicare SEMPRE, perchè le cose materiali sono secondarie
> è bello in una coppia condividere, parlare, aiutare, per cui la bellezza al limite è anche pulire il cesso per lei
> interrompere improvvisamente una scopata perchè senti in piena notte, che sta arrivando il pargoletto e tu sai che la scopata te la sei giocata perchè vuole dormire in mezzo nel lettone.
> ...


che bello!!

leggere questo da un uomo...è bello!


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> E ti quoto!!!


E questo è il problema della categoria maschile della mia generazione.Io ho avuto ottime maestre....purtroppo o per fortuna,e ho capito....!
Io penso di conoscere la mia donna,penso di conoscere il suo lato oscuro...e lei percepisce che io so,io intuisco...per un motivo che non posso spiegare lei non sa quanto è pronunciato il mio di lato oscuro....!
Il problema è che molti miei coetanei non hanno proprio idea delle donne che hanno accanto,le hanno immaginate,idealizzate,sospirate,ipotizzate,Il tradimento è la fine di tutto questo,è l'accettazione del reale,la tua donna è una donna a prescindere da te,malgrado te,al di la di te.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non posso darti piu' verdi ma quoto tutto tutto quello che hai scritto in questo 3d dalla prima all'ultima parola.
> Juan non e' ancora in grado di comprendere.
> Non perche' non ci arrivi ma perche' e' ancora troppo compreso da se.
> *Spero si sia almeno aperta una breccia*....



Spero vada sotto l'orgoglio. La rabbia. La rivalsa. 

Spero ascolti i suoi bisogni profondi. 

Spero si ricordi che prima della merda c'era la bellezza. Perchè lasciarsi ricordando solo merda è una tortura. A se stessi. Autoinflitta. 

Spero ritrovi l'uomo che era. Prima di qualunque altra cosa. E spero che scopra che non è arrivato. Che c'è ancora tanto da scoprire e vivere. Di sè e della vita. 

Spero veda la meraviglia. E la bellezza. Che ne sfiori, almeno, la doppia faccia. 

Ma hai ragione. Soffre ancora. E tanto.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E questo è il problema della categoria maschile della mia generazione.Io ho avuto ottime maestre....purtroppo o per fortuna,e ho capito....!
> Io penso di conoscere la mia donna,penso di conoscere il suo lato oscuro...e lei percepisce che io so,io intuisco...per un motivo che non posso spiegare lei non sa quanto è pronunciato il mio di lato oscuro....!
> Il problema è che molti miei coetanei non hanno proprio idea delle donne che hanno accanto,le hanno immaginate,idealizzate,sospirate,ipotizzate,Il tradimento è la fine di tutto questo,è l'accettazione del reale,la tua donna è una donna a prescindere da te,malgrado te,al di la di te.


E' un problema anche della categoria femminile. 

E' un problema di entrambi. 

Forse, stare insieme, è anche provare ad affrontarlo questo problema. Giorno per giorno. 
Anche facendosi male.

Ma non ho certezze...per fortuna.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E questo è il problema della categoria maschile della mia generazione.Io ho avuto ottime maestre....purtroppo o per fortuna,e ho capito....!
> Io penso di conoscere la mia donna,penso di conoscere il suo lato oscuro...e lei percepisce che io so,io intuisco...per un motivo che non posso spiegare lei non sa quanto è pronunciato il mio di lato oscuro....!
> *Il problema è che molti miei coetanei non hanno proprio idea delle donne che hanno accanto,le hanno immaginate,idealizzate,sospirate,ipotizzate,Il tradimento è la fine di tutto questo,è l'accettazione del reale,la tua donna è una donna a prescindere da te,malgrado te,al di la di te.*


meraviglioso, anche tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E questo è il problema della categoria maschile della mia generazione.Io ho avuto ottime maestre....purtroppo o per fortuna,e ho capito....!
> Io penso di conoscere la mia donna,penso di conoscere il suo lato oscuro...e lei percepisce che io so,io intuisco...per un motivo che non posso spiegare lei non sa quanto è pronunciato il mio di lato oscuro....!
> Il problema è che molti miei coetanei non hanno proprio idea delle donne che hanno accanto,le hanno immaginate,idealizzate,sospirate,ipotizzate,Il tradimento è la fine di tutto questo,è l'accettazione del reale,la tua donna è una donna a prescindere da te,malgrado te,al di la di te.


è la stessa cosa per tutti Oscuro, uomini e donne. Vero è che voi siete meno complicati


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



ipazia ha detto:


> E' un problema anche della categoria femminile.
> 
> E' un problema di entrambi.
> 
> ...


Con coraggio e onestà.Se no è inutile provarci.


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Ho letto attentamente la tua storia. Hai fatto una disamina molto lucida che mi da un idea di come sei fatto. Tanto lucidamente arriverai all'unica conlcusione possibile : 
Stai per rifarti semplicimente una vita senza di Lei, perchè appena arriverai alla consapevolezza che con molta probabilità, lei scopava con lui e con te contemporaneamente e in tempi diversi della giornata e dove tu hai infilato il tuo ciccio di carne ce l'aveva infilato precedentemente anche lui, bocca compresa, e l'ha fatta pure godere e gli è pure piaciuto (e te lo assicuro)............ avrai fatto bingo e rinascerai a nuova vita.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E questo è il problema della categoria maschile della mia generazione.Io ho avuto ottime maestre....purtroppo o per fortuna,e ho capito....!
> Io penso di conoscere la mia donna,penso di conoscere il suo lato oscuro...e lei percepisce che io so,io intuisco...per un motivo che non posso spiegare lei non sa quanto è pronunciato il mio di lato oscuro....!
> Il problema è che molti miei coetanei non hanno proprio idea delle donne che hanno accanto,le hanno immaginate,idealizzate,sospirate,ipotizzate,Il tradimento è la fine di tutto questo,è l'accettazione del reale,la tua donna è una donna a prescindere da te,malgrado te,al di la di te.


Questo che descrivi è l'opposto estremo della proiezione di cui dicevo. Quello che descrivi nasce dal possesso e dall'illusione del controllo, quello di cui dicevo dall'illusione che condividere esperienze sia condividere vissuti. Ingenuità.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perchè devi essere tanto violenta?
> 
> E guarda che sul contenuto implicito ci sono.
> 
> Ma detta così..è violenza gratuita. Che non porta a niente.


OK. A me tanti discorsi sembrano interessanti quanto inutili. Cioè: molto interessanti e molto inutili. 
Juan dice di essere un uomo concreto. Forse apprezzerà.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ho letto attentamente la tua storia. Hai fatto una disamina molto lucida che mi da un idea di come sei fatto. Tanto lucidamente arriverai all'unica conlcusione possibile :
> Stai per rifarti semplicimente una vita senza di Lei, perchè appena arriverai alla consapevolezza che con molta probabilità, lei scopava con lui e con te contemporaneamente e in tempi diversi della giornata e dove tu hai infilato il tuo ciccio di carne ce l'aveva infilato precedentemente anche lui, bocca compresa, e l'ha fatta pure godere e gli è pure piaciuto (e te lo assicuro)............ avrai fatto bingo e rinascerai a nuova vita.
> In bocca al lupo.


Tu tradisci per portarti avanti?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Un sentito ringraziamento a tutti per le parole di conforto... fa sempre piacere quando ti dicono che hai la vocazione del cornuto. :up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è la stessa cosa per tutti Oscuro, uomini e donne. Vero è che voi siete meno complicati


La verità?io non faccio parte della categoria maschile,ma diciamocelo,gli uomini sono basici,spesso superficiali,vittime dei loro bassi istinti,leggeri.E basta leggerli...non credevo...non pensavo...siamo cresciuti insieme...certo e tu dov'eri?
Non si può generalizzare,ma i bisogni di un uomo sono intuibili,le donne sono un mondo a parte.
Spesso è l'uomo a sottovalutare la sua donna,mai il contrario.Spesso è l'uomo a dar per scontate troppe cose,mai il contrario.
Siamo stati imprintizzati da donne che non corrispondono alle donne che ci mettiamo accanto è questo è un fatto.Le donne scopano,alcune donne scopano,staccano il cervello e scopano,è un fatto.Non ci è stato isnegnato questo,ma è così.E non c'entra quanto sono bravi i corteggiatori,la storia in crisi,sono effetti collaterali...ma le donne scopano.Fine.Molti uomini ancora si negano questa evidenza...scopano le altre...non la loro...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Un sentito ringraziamento a tutti per le parole di conforto... fa sempre piacere quando ti dicono che hai la vocazione del cornuto. :up:


Juanìn... passa oltre. Dai su che ti abbiamo accoGLIATO con affetto, tutto sommato.


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Juanìn... passa oltre. Dai su che ti abbiamo *accoGLIATO* con affetto, tutto sommato.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ho letto attentamente la tua storia. Hai fatto una disamina molto lucida che mi da un idea di come sei fatto. Tanto lucidamente arriverai all'unica conlcusione possibile :
> Stai per rifarti semplicimente una vita senza di Lei, perchè appena arriverai alla consapevolezza che con molta probabilità, lei scopava con lui e con te contemporaneamente e in tempi diversi della giornata e dove tu hai infilato il tuo ciccio di carne ce l'aveva infilato precedentemente anche lui, bocca compresa, e l'ha fatta pure godere e gli è pure piaciuto (e te lo assicuro)............ avrai fatto bingo e rinascerai a nuova vita.
> In bocca al lupo.


Sentire certe cose da un traditore seriale mi lascia allibita.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OK. A me tanti discorsi sembrano interessanti quanto inutili. Cioè: molto interessanti e molto inutili.
> Juan dice di essere un uomo concreto. Forse apprezzerà.


Sono un uomo concreto nel senso che prediligo quello che posso toccare con mano, o comunque esperire con uno dei cinque sensi. Qui mi si parla di un amore e di un coinvolgimento da fiaba disney (esclusi gli attacchi di sesso) che io non ho mai esperito in vita mia. 
Forse non l'ho mai avuto....


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OK. A me tanti discorsi sembrano interessanti quanto inutili. Cioè: molto interessanti e molto inutili.
> Juan dice di essere un uomo concreto. Forse apprezzerà.


Resta violento quello che hai scritto.

Perchè categorizza. Anticipa un futuro di cui non si sa niente in realtà. Definisce e chiude. Chiude alla lettura del presente.  

Dialogo e comunicazione. 

La concretezza è altro. La concretezza è guardarsi allo specchio e provare e riprovare a dirsi la verità. Sbagliando. Riconoscendo. Riprovando. Cercando.

La violenza è gratuita. Categorizzante. Buona solo per tirare nelle gambe a chi è già in terra.


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non è una questione di essere perfetti o imperfetti secondo me. Nessuno lo è, e questo penso sia chiaro a tutti. Più che altro è capire quale grado di imperfezione siamo disposti ad accettare. O meglio, a che punto della nostra scala di valori andiamo a collocare ognuna delle cose che il proprio partner fa e che a noi non sta bene.


ciao juan, benvenuto.
ho letto quasi tutto, soprattutto ho letto la risposta che ti ha dato ultimo a questo post e la condivido.
mi spiace per la tua situazione, "esalti" la vita reale delle coppie e secondo me fai bene.
eccoti adesso davanti alla realtà, ad un problema reale, non ad una semplice insofferenza.
tu la ami?


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Resta violento quello che hai scritto.


più che altro, a me sembra una fesseria.
scusa fanty, eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Sono un uomo concreto nel senso che prediligo quello che posso toccare con mano, o comunque esperire con uno dei cinque sensi. Qui mi si parla di un amore e di un coinvolgimento da fiaba disney (esclusi gli attacchi di sesso) che io non ho mai esperito in vita mia.
> Forse non l'ho mai avuto....


Ma no guarda non è mica una fiaba Disney anzi, tutt'altro, ci vuole impegno.Piuttosto diciamo che l'essere umano di fronte a tale impegno talvolta ( per me spesso ) passa la mano, troppa fatica.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Sono un uomo concreto nel senso che prediligo quello che posso toccare con mano, o comunque esperire con uno dei cinque sensi. Qui mi si parla di un amore e di un coinvolgimento da fiaba disney (esclusi gli attacchi di sesso) che io non ho mai esperito in vita mia.
> Forse non l'ho mai avuto....


Guarda che io non ti sto parlando di amore.

Anzi. Mi sta anche sul cazzo. Come parola e come categoria. Ma questo è un altro discorso. 

Io ti sto parando di cura.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Juanìn... passa oltre. Dai su che ti abbiamo accoGLIATO con affetto, tutto sommato.


Non sono un tipo permaloso, magari è vero quello che dice. Magari è quello che appare da ciò che sto scrivendo qui oggi... Io ho le mie convinzioni, penso di sapere chi sono


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> più che altro, a me sembra una fesseria.
> scusa fanty, eh.


Sì. E violenta. 

Le parole fanno male. E possono essere violente. 

Spesso ci si dimentica che siamo esseri delicati.


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che io non ti sto parlando di amore.
> 
> Anzi. Mi sta anche sul cazzo.


ipazia, adesso vengo dovunque tu sia e ti abbraccio strettissima nonostante questo caldo soffocante!
e vediamo, oh!
basta con questa decostruzione, cioè, sei peggio di me!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao juan, benvenuto.
> ho letto quasi tutto, soprattutto ho letto la risposta che ti ha dato ultimo a questo post e la condivido.
> mi spiace per la tua situazione, "esalti" la vita reale delle coppie e secondo me fai bene.
> eccoti adesso davanti alla realtà, ad un problema reale, non ad una semplice insofferenza.
> tu la ami?


Non lo so, di sicuro l'amavo. Di sicuro pensavo di amarla, la realtà è che non so nemmeno che cosa sia l'amore. Chissà forse come ha scritto qualcuno era solo un calesse


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. E violenta.
> 
> Le parole fanno male. E possono essere violente.
> 
> Spesso ci si dimentica che siamo esseri delicati.


sicuramente è violenta, ma è anche una fesseria.
il nostro amico e la sua fidanzata hanno avuto solo questa storia nella loro vita da adulti (12 anni), ci sono aspetti della loro sfera sentimentale e sessuale che non conoscono, secondo la mia modestissima opinione.
quel giudizio, oltre che sciocco, è anche superficiale.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ipazia, adesso vengo dovunque tu sia e ti abbraccio strettissima nonostante questo caldo soffocante!
> e vediamo, oh!
> basta con questa decostruzione, cioè, sei peggio di me!


...sono appicicaticcia...ma mi piacciono anche gli abbracci che fanno swishhh!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*

Mi posso permettere di fare un comlimento asessuato ad ipazia e dalida?le altre donne del forum hanno la mia stima...ma insomma proprio due donne in gamba.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sicuramente è violenta, ma è anche una fesseria.
> il nostro amico e la sua fidanzata hanno avuto solo questa storia nella loro vita da adulti (12 anni), ci sono aspetti della loro sfera sentimentale e sessuale che non conoscono, secondo la mia modestissima opinione.
> quel giudizio, oltre che sciocco, è anche superficiale.


E io sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sono appicicaticcia...ma mi piacciono anche gli abbracci che fanno swishhh!!!


è che ho sempre l'impressione che tu debba ricongiungerti con un lato tenero di te stessa che secondo me hai temporaneamente accantonato.
ovvio, mi riferisco solo a quello che leggo.
intanto ti abbraccio, e se ti divincoli stringo di più.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi posso permettere di fare un comlimento asessuato ad ipazia e dalida?le altre donne del forum hanno la mia stima...ma insomma proprio due donne in gamba.


..se ci metti un po' di seNsualità...mica mi offendo eh!!

ti sorrido anche


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi posso permettere di fare un comlimento asessuato ad ipazia e dalida?le altre donne del forum hanno la mia stima...ma insomma proprio due donne in gamba.



grazie.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> è che ho sempre l'impressione che tu debba ricongiungerti con un lato tenero di te stessa che secondo me hai temporaneamente accantonato.
> ovvio, mi riferisco solo a quello che leggo.
> intanto ti abbraccio, e se ti divincoli stringo di più.


ci sto lavorando..

Tu stringi intanto...mi fa bene!


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*No*



ipazia ha detto:


> ..se ci metti un po' di seNsualità...mica mi offendo eh!!
> 
> ti sorrido anche


Non mi permetterei mai,però ecco, spesso fra uomini si parla di misure,di chiappe, siamo e sono avvilente pure io...ogni tanto,fortuna non sempre...


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu tradisci per portarti avanti?


Sono all'ottavo mese di non tradimento, un record!!!!!!!
Io tradisco patologicamente!


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non lo so, di sicuro l'amavo. Di sicuro pensavo di amarla, la realtà è che non so nemmeno che cosa sia l'amore. *Chissà forse come ha scritto qualcuno era solo un calesse*


questo lo puoi sapere solo tu.
credo che la vostra inesperienza abbia influito in tutti e due.
tu hai man mano puntato su una quotidianità che certamente è reale ma anche rassicurante e, per certi versi, troppo prematura.
lei ha cercato in un'avventura un brivido, qualcosa che la strappasse alla sua routine e forse ad un uomo troppo pratico (certamente sbagliando la modalità).
fossi in te, cercherei di ripartire dalla sfera emotiva (la tua)trovando un punto di equilibrio tradisney e il pranzo dalla suocera.
in mezzo c'è tutto.


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai,però ecco, spesso fra uomini si parla di misure,di chiappe, siamo e sono avvilente pure io...ogni tanto,fortuna non sempre...


non è vero!
con te è impossibile parlare di misure....... sei imbattibile


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sentire certe cose da un traditore seriale mi lascia allibita.


Allibita con la bocca spalancata?


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai,però ecco, spesso fra uomini si parla di misure,di chiappe, siamo e sono avvilente pure io...ogni tanto,fortuna non sempre...


...a volte è più sincera una palpata di culo che una frase altisonante!! 

e la seNsualità è un bel gioco. Se è sincero. 

...però io ho problemi coi complimenti..dicono mi venga la faccia del vomito


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> non è vero!
> con te è impossibile parlare di misure....... sei imbattibile


Non è un merito,e purtroppo mi condiziona in negativo al vita.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...a volte è più sincera una palpata di culo che una frase altisonante!!
> 
> e la seNsualità è un bel gioco. Se è sincero.
> 
> ...però io ho problemi coi complimenti..dicono mi venga la faccia del vomito


Fai conto che non ho scritto nulla....:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è un merito,e purtroppo mi condiziona in negativo al vita.


Non ricordo se lo avevi affermato. Testicoli proporzionati alla sberla di carne?


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è un merito,e purtroppo mi condiziona in negativo al vita.


ne abbiamo già parlato.... mi dispiace.......


----------



## gas (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non ricordo se lo avevi affermato. Testicoli proporzionati alla sberla di carne?


ma no, quelli son piccoli..... altrimenti spruzzerebbe come la lancia che usano per lavarti la macchina


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai conto che non ho scritto nulla....:rotfl:


...ma apprezzo....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sono all'ottavo mese di non tradimento, un record!!!!!!!
> Io tradisco patologicamente!


Allora fatti curare.


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma no, quelli son piccoli..... altrimenti spruzzerebbe come la lancia che usano per lavarti la macchina


Appunto, potrebbe affogare le sue concubine! Povere....


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questo lo puoi sapere solo tu.
> credo che la vostra inesperienza abbia influito in tutti e due.
> tu hai man mano puntato su una quotidianità che certamente è reale ma anche rassicurante e, per certi versi, troppo prematura.
> lei ha cercato in un'avventura un brivido, qualcosa che la strappasse alla sua routine e forse ad un uomo troppo pratico (certamente sbagliando la modalità).
> ...


Si e sulla bilancia cos'è che pesa di più?
 No, perchè io generalmente se mi si da un buffetto non rispondo con un colpo di pistola ad una gamba....

P.S. mi par di capire che le doti di oscuro siano riconosciute in maniera indiscussa da tutto il forum, ma già così faccio fatica a seguire la discussione. Chiedo troppo se chiedo di evitare questi OT? grazie


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora fatti curare.


Impossibile, è nel DNA!
Ma a te che te frega?


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma apprezzo....:rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco queste son le donne...faccia da vomito,ma apprezzano.. sarà più il vomito o l'apprezzamento?ho incominciato a capirvi quando ho smesso di tentare di farlo.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si e sulla bilancia cos'è che pesa di più?
> No, perchè io generalmente se mi si da un buffetto non rispondo con un colpo di pistola ad una gamba....


è la seconda volta che utilizzi una metafora di violenza per parlare di questo tradimento, il che mi fa pensare che tu ne stia soffrendo moltissimo senza, forse, dare davvero voce a questa sofferenza.
tu vuoi avere ragione, ovviamente ce l'hai, ma non sarà la ragione a darti la soluzione, se bastasse quella non avresti alcun dubbio e potresti tranquillamente troncare senza ripensamenti.
spesso facciamo l'errore di pensare a come sarebbero dovute andare le cose, esercizio inutile secondo me.
non c'è una bilancia, i sentimenti non seguono la logica della fisica.
per questo ti consiglio di concentrarti sulla tua sfera emotiva.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si e sulla bilancia cos'è che pesa di più?
> No, perchè io generalmente se mi si da un buffetto non rispondo con un colpo di pistola ad una gamba....


guarda che un tradimento raramente(e in quei casi è da bastardi) è un atto contro. E' un atto a prescindere, che prescinde da te. Non l'ha fatto per fartela pagare, per farti stare male. Sì, ti ha messo da parte. Sì è stata egoista. Sì è stata sleale. No, non l'ha fatto per ripagarti di un torto. Se così fosse, mandala pure a cagare di corsa e senza ripensamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Impossibile, è nel DNA!
> Ma a te che te frega?


Le patologie si curano perché portano pathos, sofferenza, e sei tu che ti sei definito patologico.
Normalmente ti ignoro ma hai fatto affermazioni apodittiche che dalla tua posizione non puoi permetterti di fare.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Juan*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si e sulla bilancia cos'è che pesa di più?
> No, perchè io generalmente se mi si da un buffetto non rispondo con un colpo di pistola ad una gamba....
> 
> P.S. mi par di capire che le doti di oscuro siano riconosciute in maniera indiscussa da tutto il forum, ma già così faccio fatica a seguire la discussione. Chiedo troppo se chiedo di evitare questi OT? grazie


Non è colpa mia,permettici una divagazione,poi torniamo seri:up:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> è la seconda volta che utilizzi una metafora di violenza per parlare di questo tradimento, il che mi fa pensare che tu ne stia soffrendo moltissimo senza, forse, dare davvero voce a questa sofferenza.
> tu vuoi avere ragione, ovviamente ce l'hai, ma non sarà la ragione a darti la soluzione, se bastasse quella non avresti alcun dubbio e potresti tranquillamente troncare senza ripensamenti.
> spesso facciamo l'errore di pensare a come sarebbero dovute andare le cose, esercizio inutile secondo me.
> non c'è una bilancia, i sentimenti non seguono la logica della fisica.
> per questo ti consiglio di concentrarti sulla tua sfera emotiva.


Ci proverò, anche se non è cosa semplice per uno come me.


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ci proverò, anche se non è cosa semplice per uno come me.



non è semplice per nessuno.
rinnovo la domanda: stai soffrendo? soffri.
non mascherare questa sofferenza altrimenti sarà sempre piena di sovrastrutture (rancore, il famoso piedistallo ecc.) e non potrà mai diventare catartica.


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Allibita con la bocca spalancata?


Per mangiarti meglio!


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le patologie si curano perché portano pathos, sofferenza, e sei tu che ti sei definito patologico.
> Normalmente ti ignoro ma hai fatto affermazioni apodittiche che dalla tua posizione non puoi permetterti di fare.


E sticazzi!
Le faccio lo stesso! Anche se a te non ti sta bene! Quindi discussione finita!


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Per mangiarti meglio!


...potresti congestionarti, non sono commestibile....faccio cagare...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si e sulla bilancia cos'è che pesa di più?
> No, perchè io generalmente se mi si da un buffetto non rispondo con un colpo di pistola ad una gamba....
> 
> P.S. mi par di capire che le doti di oscuro siano riconosciute in maniera indiscussa da tutto il forum, ma già così faccio fatica a seguire la discussione. Chiedo troppo se chiedo di evitare questi OT? grazie


A me ha colpito molto la visione della vita che hai espresso e su questo abbiamo scritto diverse cose.
Se la tua visione è contingente e derivata dal tradimento è una cosa, se è pregressa può essere un tuo modo di essere incompatibile con il suo, anche se lo ha sentito dopo 12 anni.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che un tradimento raramente(e in quei casi è da bastardi) è un atto contro. E' un atto a prescindere, che prescinde da te. Non l'ha fatto per fartela pagare, per farti stare male. Sì, ti ha messo da parte. Sì è stata egoista. Sì è stata sleale. No, non l'ha fatto per ripagarti di un torto. Se così fosse, mandala pure a cagare di corsa e senza ripensamenti.


Ma quanto ti amo! (scusa moglie...)
E' vero, ma saperlo non ti fa stare meglio..e' difficile capire come la persona con cui hai condiviso 12 (20, 25) anni e di cui ti sei fidato possa 'metterti da parte' (o fantasticare di farlo). Fa un male cane solo immaginare che possa, se lo fa effettivamente non deve essere facile da digerire.
Ammiro tutt* quell* che domandano una seconda chance, forse 'pro domo propria' evidentemente sono migliori di me; io credo che, piu' del fatto fisico, proprio quello che hai scritto possa essere difficilmente dimenticato/perdonato.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti amo! (scusa moglie...)
> E' vero, ma saperlo non ti fa stare meglio..e' difficile capire come la persona con cui hai condiviso 12 (20, 25) anni e di cui ti sei fidato possa 'metterti da parte' (o fantasticare di farlo). Fa un male cane solo immaginare che possa, se lo fa effettivamente non deve essere facile da digerire.
> Ammiro tutt* quell* che domandano una seconda chance, forse 'pro domo propria' evidentemente sono migliori di me; io credo che, piu' del fatto fisico, proprio quello che hai scritto possa essere difficilmente dimenticato/perdonato.


niente, figurati... con Sbriciolata e Ipazia alzo le mani :up: puoi dichiarare loro quello che vuoi


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti amo! (scusa moglie...)
> E' vero, ma saperlo non ti fa stare meglio..e' difficile capire come la persona con cui hai condiviso 12 (20, 25) anni e di cui ti sei fidato possa 'metterti da parte' (o fantasticare di farlo). Fa un male cane solo immaginare che possa, se lo fa effettivamente non deve essere facile da digerire.
> *Ammiro tutt* quell* che domandano una seconda chance, forse 'pro domo propria' evidentemente sono migliori di me;* io credo che, piu' del fatto fisico, proprio quello che hai scritto possa essere difficilmente dimenticato/perdonato.


se la metti sul piano migliore vs. peggiore, o peggio ancora sul piano "pro domo propria", è ovvio che la seconda chance non ha alcun senso.
se invece il discorso si sposta sul piano della relazione reale, persona reale ecc. allora non si tratta di concedere qualcosa, quanto di capire cosa vuoi per te stesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> niente, figurati... con Sbriciolata e Ipazia alzo le mani :up: puoi dichiarare loro quello che vuoi


ah, dici così perchè sai che sono anZiana ed oramai gli uomini mi amano come una nonna. Manco più la zia, che pure poteva essere in qualche immaginario erotico.
La nonna.
ah, altro che galantuomo il tempo: è proprio un gran fijo de na... ehm, un birichino.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, dici così perchè sai che sono anZiana ed oramai gli uomini mi amano come una nonna. Manco più la zia, che pure poteva essere in qualche immaginario erotico.
> La nonna.
> ah, altro che galantuomo il tempo: è proprio un gran fijo de na... ehm, un birichino.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mannòòòò :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma marito ha un debole per te e io lo rispetto


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se la metti sul piano migliore vs. peggiore, o peggio ancora sul piano "pro domo propria", è ovvio che la seconda chance non ha alcun senso.
> se invece il discorso si sposta sul piano della relazione reale, persona reale ecc. allora non si tratta di concedere qualcosa, quanto di capire cosa vuoi per te stesso.


Io vorrei che se il patto di fiducia e rispetto reciproci (per me = coppia) in qualche modo venisse meno, si avesse la decenza e il rispetto (appunto) di dire le cose come stanno all'altra persona...senza 'ma io stavo male e tu non capivi'...in modo diretto. E da li' vedere assieme se si puo' continuare assieme o meno


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io vorrei che, semmai per qualche motivo, il patto di fiducia e rispetto reciproci (per me = coppia) in qualche modo venisse meno, si avesse la decenza e il rispetto (appunto) di dire le cose come stanno all'altra persona...senza 'ma io stavo male e tu non capivi'...in modo diretto. E da li' vedere assieme se si puo' continuare assieme o meno


hai sicuramente ragione, tuttavia un errore è tale perché si è fatto qualcosa che non si sarebbe dovuto fare, che ha conseguenze negative ecc.
altrimenti si chiamerebbe in un altro modo, no?
poi uno può anche non passarci mai sopra a quell'errore, perché non vuole, non ce la fa e via dicendo, senza nemmeno temere mai di sentirsi in torto (perché oggettivamente non è in torto).
personalmente non mi sento migliore di nessuno, né mi sentirei migliore se avessi un partner che mi tradisce.
contestavo, più o meno, questo approccio al problema.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> hai sicuramente ragione, tuttavia un errore è tale perché si è fatto qualcosa che non si sarebbe dovuto fare, che ha conseguenze negative ecc.
> altrimenti si chiamerebbe in un altro modo, no?
> poi uno può anche non passarci mai sopra a quell'errore, perché non vuole, non ce la fa e via dicendo, senza nemmeno temere mai di sentirsi in torto (perché oggettivamente non è in torto).
> personalmente non mi sento migliore di nessuno, né mi sentirei migliore se avessi un partner che mi tradisce.
> contestavo, più o meno, questo approccio al problema.


So che la domanda e' senza risposta: ma se per me amare una persona significa dare e avere fiducia e rispetto, su che basi posso (razionalmente?) concedere una seconda possibilita' quando si sono calpestati proprio gli elementi su cui dovrei concederla?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> So che la domanda e' senza risposta: ma se per me amare una persona significa dare e avere fiducia e rispetto, su che basi posso (razionalmente?) concedere una seconda possibilita' quando si sono calpestati proprio gli elementi su cui dovrei concederla?


Hai centrato il punto.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto.


Senno' perche' stavo qui da prima di te?


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> So che la domanda e' senza risposta: ma se per me amare una persona significa dare e avere fiducia e rispetto, su che basi posso (razionalmente?) concedere una seconda possibilita' quando si sono calpestati proprio gli elementi su cui dovrei concederla?


credo che la domanda, più che senza risposta, sia destinata ad avere tante risposte diverse.
per me bisogna ricondurre tutto a se stessi, chiedendosi cosa si desidera.
probabilmente ricorderai l'utente irrisoluto, anche se non scrive più da qualche mese.
nonostante una marea di facili insulti, lui andava avanti a dire che voleva vivere il rapporto con la sua compagna, anche se lei lo aveva tradito e non aveva intenzione di lasciare il suo amante.
non dico certo che tutti debbano fare come lui e provare le stesse cose,dico che però quello era il suo modo, la sua decisione.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me ha colpito molto la visione della vita che hai espresso e su questo abbiamo scritto diverse cose.
> Se la tua visione è contingente e derivata dal tradimento è una cosa, se è pregressa può essere un tuo modo di essere incompatibile con il suo, anche se lo ha sentito dopo 12 anni.


C'è sicuramente del contingente... Ma appunto perché la vita è già difficile da vivere, è più bello farlo in due. Con una persona che ti capisce, che comprende i problemi che li risolve insieme a te. Si condividono le gioie ma anche i dolori. Magari ho sbagliato anche in questo, ma è una cosa che ho sempre sostenuto e di cui mai ho fatto mistero con nessuno.
Paradossalmente mi manca il non poter condividere con lei questo dolore, di cui lei è stata la causa....


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> C'è sicuramente del contingente... Ma appunto perché la vita è già difficile da vivere, è più bello farlo in due. Con una persona che ti capisce, che comprende i problemi che li risolve insieme a te. Si condividono le gioie ma anche i dolori. Magari ho sbagliato anche in questo, ma è una cosa che ho sempre sostenuto e di cui mai ho fatto mistero con nessuno.
> *Paradossalmente mi manca il non poter condividere con lei questo dolore, di cui lei è stata la causa....*


Non lo trovo paradossale...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Io ti consiglierei per un attimo di lasciar perdere il tradimento... fossi in te le parlerei e le direi che hai bisogno di tempo, che devi staccare la spina per un po'... intanto interrogati se l'ami ancora o se il rapporto lo senti finito. Nel primo caso, se la percepisci ancora legata a te e sincera nel pentimento, potresti anche pensare di riprovare. E' uno sbaglio di quelli pesanti, ma sbagliare una volta può capitare.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..svelati a te stesso.
> Se ti sei dato l'estate prenditi l'estate. Non girarci intorno. La rabbia serve solo a girarci intorno. E non alla decisione. Ma al tuo dolore per quello che è accaduto. E' quel dolore da ascoltare.
> 
> Metabolizzare , a dirtela tutta, mi sembra un obiettivo moto alto. Mettilo in conto. *Tu ti conosci. *
> ...


Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi, tanto da non quotarti più.  Però stavolta nel neretto, forse non sono tanto d'accordo, forse è un cavillo forse no. Ma se sto intervenendo vuol dire che per me non lo è, anzi: crediamo di conoscerci, ma sono proprio certi shock che ci fanno tentennare, prendendo visione nel giro di un nanosecondo che tanto di quello in cui credevamo è stato "tranciato" veniamo costretti ad aprire gli occhi. questa piccola apertura che abbaglia viene guardata come un qualcosa di estraneo, anche se inconsciamente sappiamo che la nuova piccola visione è sul serio la luce della vita, non più fantasia.


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi, tanto da non quotarti più.  Però stavolta nel neretto, forse non sono tanto d'accordo, forse è un cavillo forse no. Ma se sto intervenendo vuol dire che per me non lo è, anzi: crediamo di conoscerci, ma sono proprio certi shock che ci fanno tentennare, prendendo visione nel giro di un nanosecondo che tanto di quello in cui credevamo è stato "tranciato" veniamo costretti ad aprire gli occhi. *questa piccola apertura che abbaglia viene guardata come un qualcosa di estraneo, anche se inconsciamente sappiamo che la nuova piccola visione è sul serio la luce della vita, non più fantasia.*


quoto, insieme agli altri interventi che hai fatto in questo thread. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> So che la domanda e' senza risposta: ma se per me amare una persona significa dare e avere fiducia e rispetto, su che basi posso (razionalmente?) concedere una seconda possibilita' quando si sono calpestati proprio gli elementi su cui dovrei concederla?


sono tante le cose che non facciamo su base razionale. Persino la scienza a volte, è irrazionale. Non c'è nulla di razionale neppure la prima volta che la dai, la fiducia.
Hai solo la speranza di averla ben riposta.
Ma la speranza è la cosa più irrazionale che esista.
Solo che con il tempo la speranza diventa fede.
E anche quella è irrazionale, per definizione.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Aspetta, ma quindi mi stai dicendo che la donna fedele non esiste. E' solo una idealizzazione. Non credo di sentirmi pronto per mettere in discussione la mia scala di valori. Ripeto, non sono un integralista o un puritano, semplicemente ci sono cose che accetto e cose che non accetto. Potrei farti degli esempi ma non credo che siano cose di cui si può parlare su un forum pubblico.
> Il fatto è che io voglio ancora credere che una donna con cui condividere questa scala di valori esista. Non so se mi sono spiegato.
> 
> @Jim Cain
> Cosa vuoi sapere di più?


Voglio risponderti paro paro a quella che secondo me è una percezione sbagliata di "umanità" che stai scrivendo/descrivendo: Intanto se dobbiamo parlare di fedeltà e collocarla sotto il nome femminile mi fa pensare a quanto siamo coglioni noi uomini a farci tradire da un essere superiore. Quindi pensa te come la penso io sulla fedeltà, la colloco sotto il nome maschile, altro che femminile. e sto parlando in maniera negativa eh, molto negativa sugli uomini. sulle donne tutt'altro. Forse non sono stato chiaro, ma di meglio non so fare. Mi dispiace.

Il resto che hai scritto è proprio ed esattamente quello che qua in molti ti stanno scrivendo e cercando di farti capire,  su cosa devi lavorare.


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono tante le cose che non facciamo su base razionale. Persino la scienza a volte, è irrazionale. Non c'è nulla di razionale neppure la prima volta che la dai, la fiducia.
> Hai solo la speranza di averla ben riposta.
> Ma la speranza è la cosa più irrazionale che esista.
> Solo che con il tempo la speranza diventa fede.
> E anche quella è irrazionale, per definizione.


non sono del tutto d'accordo, sulla prima parte almeno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> C'è sicuramente del contingente... Ma appunto perché la vita è già difficile da vivere, è più bello farlo in due. Con una persona che ti capisce, che comprende i problemi che li risolve insieme a te. Si condividono le gioie ma anche i dolori. Magari ho sbagliato anche in questo, ma è una cosa che ho sempre sostenuto e di cui mai ho fatto mistero con nessuno.
> *Paradossalmente mi manca il non poter condividere con lei questo dolore, di cui lei è stata la causa*....


non è paradossale. Fallo, se senti che lo vuoi fare. Ma ti consiglio di farlo se sei pronto ad accogliere anche il suo, di dolore. Perchè anche lei sta soffrendo adesso.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> C'è sicuramente del contingente... Ma appunto perché la vita è già difficile da vivere, è più bello farlo in due. Con una persona che ti capisce, che comprende i problemi che li risolve insieme a te. Si condividono le gioie ma anche i dolori. Magari ho sbagliato anche in questo, ma è una cosa che ho sempre sostenuto e di cui mai ho fatto mistero con nessuno.
> Paradossalmente mi manca il non poter condividere con lei questo dolore, di cui lei è stata la causa....



Il paradosso sai dove sta? Se per puro caso la donna con la quale hai vissuto 12 anni, ti.ama.d'avvero. tu stai contribuendo ( e ne hai tutte le ragioni e ti capisco benissimo) a darle ancor più dolore. 
Prova a rifletterci, prova a discuterne con lei quando ti sentirai in grado di poterlo fare.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@ultimo
Secondo me non esistono esseri superiori ed esseri inferiori. Esistono le persone, quelle sincere e quelle meno sincere. Quelle belle e quelle brutte. Quelle brave e quelle meno brave. Quelle oneste e quelle disoneste. Queste persone non sono accomunate tutte dallo stesso sesso. Il sesso c'entra come il peperoncino nel latte a colazione. Ora la mia domanda è: le persone fedeli esistono? Oppure esistono solo quelli che hanno tradito e quelli che ancora non l'hanno fatto?

@Sbriciolata
Non lo faccio proprio per quello. Perchè quando abbiamo parlato è finita così. Non sono pronto a condividere il suo dolore, finisce che mi va il sangue al cervello e la mando aff....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @ultimo
> Secondo me non esistono esseri superiori ed esseri inferiori. Esistono le persone, quelle sincere e quelle meno sincere. Quelle belle e quelle brutte. Quelle brave e quelle meno brave. Quelle oneste e quelle disoneste. Queste persone non sono accomunate tutte dallo stesso sesso. Il sesso c'entra come il peperoncino nel latte a colazione. Ora la mia domanda è: le persone fedeli esistono? Oppure esistono solo quelli che hanno tradito e quelli che ancora non l'hanno fatto?
> 
> @Sbriciolata
> Non lo faccio proprio per quello. Perchè quando abbiamo parlato è finita così. Non sono pronto a condividere il suo dolore, finisce che mi va il sangue al cervello e la mando aff....


tu non hai mai mentito? sempre detto la verità, in ogni occasione, a chiunque?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu non hai mai mentito? sempre detto la verità, in ogni occasione, a chiunque?


Quando posso cerco di essere sincero, ma ovviamente, come tutti, ho mentito.
Però ci sono bugie e bugie. Ed io, in ogni caso, quando parlo di tradimento parlo di scopate, non solo di bugie...

Sono un praticone, forse un sempliciotto, ma è il gesto che per me è difficile da superare. Se si fosse fatta consolare dal tipo, magari si fosse anche infatuata di questo tizio, ma non avesse concretizzato la cosa, probabilmente per me sarebbe molto diverso. Un conto è immaginare di andare con qualcun'altro, un conto è andarci su serio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quando posso cerco di essere sincero, ma ovviamente, come tutti, ho mentito.
> Però ci sono bugie e bugie. Ed io, in ogni caso, quando parlo di tradimento parlo di scopate, non solo di bugie...
> 
> Sono un praticone, forse un sempliciotto, ma è il gesto che per me è difficile da superare. Se si fosse fatta consolare dal tipo, magari si fosse anche infatuata di questo tizio, ma non avesse concretizzato la cosa, probabilmente per me sarebbe molto diverso. Un conto è immaginare di andare con qualcun'altro, un conto è andarci su serio.



Ti sei sentito tradito dalla tua migliore amica.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @ultimo
> Secondo me non esistono esseri superiori ed esseri inferiori. Esistono le persone, quelle sincere e quelle meno sincere. Quelle belle e quelle brutte. Quelle brave e quelle meno brave. Quelle oneste e quelle disoneste. Queste persone non sono accomunate tutte dallo stesso sesso. Il sesso c'entra come il peperoncino nel latte a colazione. Ora la mia domanda è: le persone fedeli esistono? Oppure esistono solo quelli che hanno tradito e quelli che ancora non l'hanno fatto?
> 
> @Sbriciolata
> Non lo faccio proprio per quello. Perchè quando abbiamo parlato è finita così. Non sono pronto a condividere il suo dolore, finisce che mi va il sangue al cervello e la mando aff....


No mi dispiace, le donne sono esseri superiori, fattelo dire da chi un po il mondo lo ha osservato. 

Sincerità o meno come brutti o belli sono condizioni che in buona parte la vita stessa condiziona nell'esserlo. Non sempre una nostra scelta al momento ritenuta giusta, lo sia. Forse per noi. E ti garantisco che l'egoismo attribuito quasi esclusivamente ai bambini negli adulti rimane eccome. 

Se io invece ti dicessi: secondo me la fedeltà per poterla davvero definire deve a volte passare attraverso un tradimento cosa mi risponderesti?


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quando posso cerco di essere sincero, ma ovviamente, come tutti, ho mentito.
> Però ci sono bugie e bugie. Ed io, in ogni caso, quando parlo di tradimento parlo di scopate, non solo di bugie...
> 
> Sono un praticone, forse un sempliciotto, ma è il gesto che per me è difficile da superare. Se si fosse fatta consolare dal tipo, magari si fosse anche infatuata di questo tizio, ma non avesse concretizzato la cosa, probabilmente per me sarebbe molto diverso.* Un conto è immaginare di andare con qualcun'altro, un conto è andarci su serio*.


beh, oddio, in parte.
il tradimento non è solo l'atto fisico e sessuale


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quando posso cerco di essere sincero, ma ovviamente, come tutti, ho mentito.
> Però ci sono bugie e bugie. Ed io, in ogni caso, quando parlo di tradimento parlo di scopate, non solo di bugie...
> 
> Sono un praticone, forse un sempliciotto, ma è il gesto che per me è difficile da superare. Se si fosse fatta consolare dal tipo, magari si fosse anche infatuata di questo tizio, ma non avesse concretizzato la cosa, probabilmente per me sarebbe molto diverso. Un conto è immaginare di andare con qualcun'altro, un conto è andarci su serio.


Juan, senti, scusa per i miei modi bruschi, ma la tua è una storia di 12 anni, che hanno visto entrambi crescere. E' una storia in qualche modo bloccata, perché non vi siete ancora messi a far FAMIGLIA.
Insomma, finora siete stati una coppia. Ora, io dico: se non siete nemmeno stati capaci di fare coppia, nel senso che il tradimento è lì a dire che, a prescindere dalle "colpe", c'è stato un fallimento, come si può pensare di rabberciare?

Tu, poi, mi sembri la classica persona che ha il senso dell'onore, cioè di quegli uomini che sono VERAMENTE affidabili. Questo fatto ti mette nella condizione di diventare SICURAMENTE per una donna un PUNTO DI RIFERIMENTO. 
E quando si diventa un punto di riferimento si diventa SCONTATI. Le porte per le divagazioni sono aperte e se non hai al fianco una persona che è sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda, le corna sono dietro l'angolo, INDIPENDENTEMENTE dalla buona volontà. Questo è come penso io. Penso che una coppia di 12 anni o si decide a evolvere nella realtà, cioè diventa FAMIGLIA, o finisce, alla vostra età. E' un modo -brutto, non sto sottovalutando il tuo dolore- per prendere atto che una fase della propria vita è FINITA. 
Ma non solo la vita continua, ma può diventare migliore.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Juan, senti, scusa per i miei modi bruschi, ma la tua è una storia di 12 anni, che hanno visto entrambi crescere. E' una storia in qualche modo bloccata, perché non vi siete ancora messi a far FAMIGLIA.
> Insomma, finora siete stati una coppia. Ora, io dico: se non siete nemmeno stati capaci di fare coppia, nel senso che il tradimento è lì a dire che, a prescindere dalle "colpe", c'è stato un fallimento, come si può pensare di rabberciare?
> 
> Tu, poi, mi sembri la classica persona che ha il senso dell'onore, cioè di quegli uomini che sono VERAMENTE affidabili. Questo fatto ti mette nella condizione di diventare SICURAMENTE per una donna un PUNTO DI RIFERIMENTO.
> ...


Scusa ma per diventare famiglia una coppia che deve fare? 

non ho capito sul serio, e ti sto domandando, perchè se parli di famiglia intesa come donna-uomo-figli, non sono d'accordo. 

Anche sul resto non è che mi trovi d'accordo, ma io come te e come altri ho le mie opinioni.


----------



## Darty (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti amo! (scusa moglie...)
> E' vero, ma saperlo non ti fa stare meglio..e' difficile capire come la persona con cui hai condiviso 12 (20, 25) anni e di cui ti sei fidato possa 'metterti da parte' (o fantasticare di farlo). Fa un male cane solo immaginare che possa, se lo fa effettivamente non deve essere facile da digerire.
> Ammiro tutt* quell* che domandano una seconda chance, forse 'pro domo propria' evidentemente sono migliori di me; io credo che, piu' del fatto fisico, proprio quello che hai scritto possa essere difficilmente dimenticato/perdonato.


Ancora un verde virtuale per te. Come sempre mi trovo d'accordo!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

@Brunetta
Non capisco. Con la mia migliore amica non c'ho mai fatto sesso, il termine tradimento come lo intendo in questo thread è una cosa fisica. Sessuale.

@Ultimo
Direi che non ha senso. Sarebbe come dire che per definire veramente una ragazza "vergine" dovrebbe fare sesso prima. 

@Fantastica
Ho capito dove vuoi arrivare, e adesso comprendo anche la storia della vocazione da cornuto 
Il fatto è che noi avevamo fatto FAMIGLIA come dici tu. Non è che per fare una famiglia bisogna passare davanti ad un prete o un funzionario del comune... Io era proprio così che lo intendevo il nostro rapporto, poi non so lei cosa abbia percepito dalla mia reticenza al matrimonio, ma tutto era fuorchè un modo per non assumermi le mie responsabilità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quando posso cerco di essere sincero, ma ovviamente, come tutti, ho mentito.


fermati qui. Capisci che se sono io la persona a cui hai mentito, frega cazzi che tu generalmente sia sincero. La mia soggettiva dice altro. Non ci sono persone sincere. Ci sono soggettive di persone sincere o persone non sincere. Perchè purtroppo la verità a volte non è neppure la scelta migliore. A volte la verità è inumana. A volte non lo sappiamo neppure noi cosa sia la verità. Quindi omettiamo o mentiamo.
Allora: se lei ti avesse detto prima che voleva trombarsi un altro, sarebbe stata stronza, perchè poi magari, arrivata lì, non l'avrebbe fatto.
Che ti doveva dire: guarda che forse mi sto per trombare uno, ma non so bene neppure il perchè, mi par d'essere su una giostra e so solo che per il momento non voglio scendere?
Se lei l'avesse fatto subito dopo, avrebbe solo cercato di lavarsi la coscienza sulla pelle tua.
Se l'avesse fatto quando ha capito di aver fatto un errore, ancora peggio.
Quindi non te ne ha fatto parola.
Credimi: sarebbe stato inutile, se non ancor più dannoso, il contrario.
Perchè dal momento che si sale sulla giostra, nessuno vuol scendere finchè non ha deciso lui.
Capisco bene che tu ritieni una ingiustizia, un torto, essere stato tradito.
Ma o chiudi il capitolo con lei, o cerchi con lei come mai questa cosa è successa nella vostra coppia.
Come mai c'è stata una crepa dalla quale è entrato il tradimento.
Fosse stata una che ti faceva le corna regolarmente, ti direi: guarda è fatta così, o te la fai andare bene o ti cerchi un'altra perchè non cambierà, e il futuro sarà come il presente.
Ma a me par di capire che tu sai che non è così, e sai anche che la crepa c'era, e sai pure perchè.
Ora, anche io so un paio di cose: che per voi maschietti il tradimento fisico è pure un colpo all'orgoglio. Anche per noi ma in modo molto, molto diverso. E questo è un aspetto.
Ci sono uomini che non riescono a superarlo, giusta o sbagliata che sia la cosa, tanto il sentire non è mai giusto o sbagliato, è personale.
Ma una trombata è una trombata.
E se è stata una sola, evidentemente 'sto gran coinvolgimento non c'era.
Se lei ti avesse tradito perchè davvero amava l'altro, o anche solo se si fosse presa un'imbarcata di quelle serie, adesso starebbe con lui a ridere e non in casa con i suoi a piangere.
Nella vita, si fanno cazzate a volte.
A volte cazzate per cui non c'è rimedio.
A volte, il prezzo magari si fa pagare anche a qualcun altro, ma c'è rimedio. E allora dalla cazzata si impara qualcosa.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

*Aggiungo*

... che tradiresti te stesso, la tua integrità, se dessi una chance alla ricostituzione. E io credo non ci sia peggiore tradimento di questo.
Con il lasciarla le mostreresti il lato di te che probabilmente più apprezza (e che è anche quello che le ha facilitato le corna, secondo me) e ne avrebbe una "lezione" di vita, come l'hai avuta tu.
In qualche modo, le cose non avvengono per caso, e possono essere lette in trasparenza come doni per se stessi invece che come iatture di un destino cinico e baro...


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Fantastica
> Ho capito dove vuoi arrivare, e adesso comprendo anche la storia della vocazione da cornuto
> Il fatto è che noi avevamo fatto FAMIGLIA come dici tu. Non è che per fare una famiglia bisogna passare davanti ad un prete o un funzionario del comune... Io era proprio così che lo intendevo il nostro rapporto, poi non so lei cosa abbia percepito dalla mia reticenza al matrimonio, ma tutto era fuorchè un modo per non assumermi le mie responsabilità.


Ah certo! Ma per famiglia intendo generazione di figli, apertura al domani.


----------



## Darty (7 Luglio 2015)

*Non esserne così certo....*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quando posso cerco di essere sincero, ma ovviamente, come tutti, ho mentito.
> Però ci sono bugie e bugie. Ed io, in ogni caso, quando parlo di tradimento parlo di scopate, non solo di bugie...
> 
> Sono un praticone, forse un sempliciotto, ma è il gesto che per me è difficile da superare. Se si fosse fatta consolare dal tipo, magari si fosse anche infatuata di questo tizio, ma non avesse concretizzato la cosa, probabilmente per me sarebbe molto diverso. Un conto è immaginare di andare con qualcun'altro, un conto è andarci su serio.


Te lo dico perché l'ho vissuto. Il tradimento non è solo fisico...a volte l'altro può essere pure peggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Juan, senti, scusa per i miei modi bruschi, ma la tua è una storia di 12 anni, che hanno visto entrambi crescere. E' una storia in qualche modo bloccata, perché non vi siete ancora messi a far FAMIGLIA.
> Insomma, finora siete stati una coppia. Ora, io dico: se non siete nemmeno stati capaci di fare coppia, nel senso che il tradimento è lì a dire che, a prescindere dalle "colpe", c'è stato un fallimento, come si può pensare di rabberciare?
> 
> Tu, poi, mi sembri la classica persona che ha il senso dell'onore, cioè di quegli uomini che sono VERAMENTE affidabili. Questo fatto ti mette nella condizione di diventare SICURAMENTE per una donna un PUNTO DI RIFERIMENTO.
> ...


io sto perdendo la pazienza. Perchè capisco il tuo bisogno di attenzione. Ma star qui a scrivere cagate inumane che non hanno un minimo di fondamento e logica per attirare l'attenzione su di sè quando hai di fronte uno con le budella in mano, è veramente da STRONZI.
e per non innescare una polemica antipatica, esco io.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> @Brunetta
> Non capisco. Con la mia migliore amica non c'ho mai fatto sesso, il termine tradimento come lo intendo in questo thread è una cosa fisica. Sessuale.
> 
> @Ultimo
> ...


Mi riferivo al bisogno di condividere il dolore con lei.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sto perdendo la pazienza. Perchè capisco il tuo bisogno di attenzione. Ma star qui a scrivere cagate inumane che non hanno un minimo di fondamento e logica per attirare l'attenzione su di sè quando hai di fronte uno con le budella in mano, è veramente da STRONZI.
> e per non innescare una polemica antipatica, esco io.


dove vai tu, resta qua


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... che tradiresti te stesso, la tua integrità, se dessi una chance alla ricostituzione. E io credo non ci sia peggiore tradimento di questo.
> Con il lasciarla le mostreresti il lato di te che probabilmente più apprezza (e che è anche quello che le ha facilitato le corna, secondo me) e ne avrebbe una "lezione" di vita, come l'hai avuta tu.
> In qualche modo, le cose non avvengono per caso, e possono essere lette in trasparenza come doni per se stessi invece che come iatture di un destino cinico e baro...



ma che cavolo dici. essù.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah certo! Ma per famiglia intendo generazione di figli, apertura al domani.


quindi chi decide di non avere figli non è una famiglia?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al bisogno di condividere il dolore con lei.


Beh, un po' lo era anche... Io è così che intendo le relazioni, si condivide. Non è che io non abbia amici ed amiche con cui condividere il dolore adesso. Ma mi manca non poterlo fare con lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al bisogno di condividere il dolore con lei.


Ma il dolore non si condivide solo  con la/il migliore amica ma anche e soprattuto con la persona che ci sta accanto a maggior ragione se riteniamo che ci abbia fatto un torto o viceversa


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sto perdendo la pazienza. Perchè capisco il tuo bisogno di attenzione. Ma star qui a scrivere cagate inumane che non hanno un minimo di fondamento e logica per attirare l'attenzione su di sè quando hai di fronte uno con le budella in mano, è veramente da STRONZI.
> e per non innescare una polemica antipatica, esco io.


Ma no dai. Anche uno con le budella in mano capisce che parla a vanvera da amante a vita che di matrimonio e famiglia ne sa quanto un gatto.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... che tradiresti te stesso, la tua integrità, se dessi una chance alla ricostituzione. E io credo non ci sia peggiore tradimento di questo.
> Con il lasciarla le mostreresti il lato di te che probabilmente più apprezza (e che è anche quello che le ha facilitato le corna, secondo me) e ne avrebbe una "lezione" di vita, come l'hai avuta tu.
> In qualche modo, le cose non avvengono per caso, e possono essere lette in trasparenza come doni per se stessi invece che come iatture di un destino cinico e baro...


Ma stai trollando? no, per capire...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Beh, un po' lo era anche... Io è così che intendo le relazioni, si condivide. Non è che io non abbia amici ed amiche con cui condividere il dolore adesso. Ma mi manca non poterlo fare con lei.


Però se è così dovresti cercare di parlarne con lei invece di tenerla lontana. Ti trovo estremamente confuso ed è comprensibile. Preso tra i tuoi principi e i sentimenti che evidentemente ci sono nei suoi riguardi.


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... che tradiresti te stesso, la tua integrità, se dessi una chance alla ricostituzione. E io credo non ci sia peggiore tradimento di questo.
> Con il lasciarla le mostreresti il lato di te che probabilmente più apprezza (e che è anche quello che le ha facilitato le corna, secondo me) e ne avrebbe una "lezione" di vita, come l'hai avuta tu.
> In qualche modo, le cose non avvengono per caso, e possono essere lette in trasparenza come doni per se stessi invece che come iatture di un destino cinico e baro...


fanta, non so se tu voglia davvero attirare l'attenzione come dice sbriciolata.
secondo me in parte sì, ma in parte no, nel senso che spesso applichi questi giudizi perentori anche a te stessa e alla tua storia quindi penso che facciano sinceramente parte di te (e quindi credo che pensi davvero queste cose), tuttavia trovo davvero estremo dire che lei apprezza quella parte ecc.
lei nemmeno ha scritto niente in merito e chissà se la sua visione di juan e in generale della coppia è aderente a quella che descrive lui.
spingersi così oltre in ipotesi rigide secondo me non è un bene.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il dolore non si condivide solo  con la/il migliore amica ma anche e soprattuto con la persona che ci sta accanto a maggior ragione se riteniamo che ci abbia fatto un torto o viceversa


Oggi mi spiego male.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma stai trollando? no, per capire...


No, sono una voce diversa. Ma me ne vado, don't worry.
Comunque, auguri.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però se è così dovresti cercare di parlarne con lei invece di tenerla lontana. Ti trovo estremamente confuso ed è comprensibile. Preso tra i tuoi principi e i sentimenti che evidentemente ci sono nei suoi riguardi.


eh già, ma è giusto calpestare i proprio principi per un'altra persona?


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma stai trollando? no, per capire...


sì e no.
la fanta ha una visione deterministico-romanzata della vita.
:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi mi spiego male.


O forse sono io che non capisco ... Più probabile questa


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, sono una voce diversa. Ma me ne vado, don't worry.
> Comunque, auguri.


Grazie


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> fanta, non so se tu voglia davvero attirare l'attenzione come dice sbriciolata.
> secondo me in parte sì, ma in parte no, nel senso che spesso applichi questi giudizi perentori anche a te stessa e alla tua storia quindi penso che facciano sinceramente parte di te (e quindi credo che pensi davvero queste cose), tuttavia trovo davvero estremo dire che lei apprezza quella parte ecc.
> lei nemmeno ha scritto niente in merito e chissà se la sua visione di juan e in generale della coppia è aderente a quella che descrive lui.
> spingersi così oltre in ipotesi rigide secondo me non è un bene.


Ho un'opinione molto chiara, purtroppo. L'ho espressa. Non va bene? Ok, non va bene. 
Ciao.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?


Hai perso la fiducia e il colpo e'stato uno shock. 
E''normale che dopo 12 anni tutto ti ricordi lei. Soprattutto adesso che è appena finita. 
Solo tu puoi sapere se Vale la pena dare un'altra chance alla vostra storia, ,tenendo conto che tutti I tuoi dubbi potrebbero realizzarsi  ( non fidarsi più,  rinfacciare alla prima lite ect...).
So che è stato un duro colpo,  ma per fortuna non siete sposati e non avete figli. 
Puoi permetterti di scegliere se dare una possibilità o no in base a quello che ti senti e non per cause di forza maggiore.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah certo! Ma per famiglia intendo generazione di figli, apertura al domani.


Famiglia è dove c'è casa. E la prima famiglia di noi stessi siamo esattamente noi stessi. 
Tanto che quando ci manchiamo e non ci bastiamo facciamo dei casini immondi. 

Com'è, ci mettiamo a dare definizioni e farci quadrare dentro il mondo??

Se lei e lui non fossero stati famiglia, lui non sarebbe qui a mettersi in discussione e a cercare di capire. Altro che rabberciare. Essù...continuo a trovarti molto assoluta. E non penso che gli assoluti siano utili per provare a cercare prospettive che siano tentativo di conoscenza del nuovo. 

Gi assoluti tengono ancorati alle certezze e al conosciuto.

Peccato che per definizione, una relazione, che possa essere definita tale, porti esattamente nella direzione opposta. Ossia nello sconosciuto. Di sè e dell'altro. 

E il gioco e la meraviglia e il dono è proprio poterci andare insieme. Come famiglia. A di là delle definizioni che le si vuol dare. Famiglia è accoglienza. Casa. In due. In tre. O anche di più. 

Scusami eh...è con i concetti che esprimi che ce l'ho.


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho un'opinione molto chiara, purtroppo. L'ho espressa. Non va bene? Ok, non va bene.
> Ciao.


ma dai,non te la prendere, anche io ho espresso solo la mia opinione.
e anch'io, in fondo, cosa ne so?


----------



## Dalida (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E non penso che gli assoluti siano utili per provare a cercare prospettive che siano tentativo di conoscenza del nuovo.
> 
> Gi assoluti tengono ancorati alle certezze e al conosciuto.
> 
> Peccato che per definizione, una relazione, che possa essere definita tale, porti esattamente nella direzione opposta. Ossia nello sconosciuto. Di sè e dell'altro.


ecco, quoto.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che scrivi, tanto da non quotarti più.  Però stavolta nel neretto, forse non sono tanto d'accordo, forse è un cavillo forse no. Ma se sto intervenendo vuol dire che per me non lo è, anzi: crediamo di conoscerci, ma sono proprio certi shock che ci fanno tentennare, prendendo visione nel giro di un nanosecondo che tanto di quello in cui credevamo è stato "tranciato" veniamo costretti ad aprire gli occhi. questa piccola apertura che abbaglia viene guardata come un qualcosa di estraneo, anche se inconsciamente sappiamo che la nuova piccola visione è sul serio la luce della vita, non più fantasia.



Sono d'accordo. Ci vuole una vita per conoscersi e non basta comunque. 

Ma sono convinta che si parta da ciò che si conosce, per poterlo lasciare e scoprirsi ancora e ancora. 

Sicuro gli shock, per male che facciano, e lo fanno e tanto, se presi dal verso dell'impararsi sono occasioni. Per vivere.


----------



## ipazia (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quando posso cerco di essere sincero, ma ovviamente, come tutti, ho mentito.
> Però ci sono bugie e bugie. Ed io, in ogni caso, quando parlo di tradimento parlo di scopate, non solo di bugie...
> 
> Sono un praticone, forse un sempliciotto, ma è il gesto che per me è difficile da superare. *Se si fosse fatta consolare dal tipo, magari si fosse anche infatuata di questo tizio, ma non avesse concretizzato la cosa, probabilmente per me sarebbe molto diverso. Un conto è immaginare di andare con qualcun'altro, un conto è andarci su serio*.


Lei non è il suo corpo...certo il corpo porta il segno. E il segno mette realtà dove si fa fatica a trovarne. 

Ma prova a fermarti. L'andare a cercare consolazione, esporre parti preziose di sè, riservate a te, riguardanti la vostra intimità, il vostro essere VOI...nn è corpo. No. Non lo è...ma a me sembrano parti altrettanto preziose sai...molto preziose. Sono doni. Che non si fanno a chiunque. 

In particolare se il suo punto di riferimento eri tu. 

Prova a guardare anche questo aspetto...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> eh già, ma è giusto calpestare i proprio principi per un'altra persona?


Questo è quello che devi capire tu, per te. Non è una regola scritta,è un sentire personale.


----------



## Darty (7 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> Lei non è il suo corpo...certo il corpo porta il segno. E il segno mette realtà dove si fa fatica a trovarne.
> 
> Ma prova a fermarti. L'andare a cercare consolazione, esporre parti preziose di sè, riservate a te, riguardanti la vostra intimità, il vostro essere VOI...nn è corpo. No. Non lo è...ma a me sembrano parti altrettanto preziose sai...molto preziose. Sono doni. Che non si fanno a chiunque.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Brava, ottimo spunto.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma dai,non te la prendere, anche io ho espresso solo la mia opinione.
> e anch'io, in fondo, cosa ne so?


Non me la sono presa


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lei non è il suo corpo...certo il corpo porta il segno. E il segno mette realtà dove si fa fatica a trovarne.
> 
> Ma prova a fermarti. L'andare a cercare consolazione, esporre parti preziose di sè, riservate a te, riguardanti la vostra intimità, il vostro essere VOI...nn è corpo. No. Non lo è...ma a me sembrano parti altrettanto preziose sai...molto preziose. Sono doni. Che non si fanno a chiunque.
> 
> ...


Ma io non posso essere l'unico punto di riferimento, l'unico confidente, l'unico capace di consolarla nei momenti di difficoltà. L'unica cosa dove DEVO essere l'unico (perdona il gioco di parole) è proprio il sesso.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Lei non è il suo corpo...certo il corpo porta il segno. E il segno mette realtà dove si fa fatica a trovarne.
> 
> Ma prova a fermarti. L'andare a cercare consolazione, esporre parti preziose di sè, riservate a te, riguardanti la vostra intimità, il vostro essere VOI...nn è corpo. No. Non lo è...ma a me sembrano parti altrettanto preziose sai...molto preziose. Sono doni. Che non si fanno a chiunque.
> 
> ...


E no ipazia tu ragioni da donna.Io capisco in tutto il nostro amico.Per noi uomini è molto diverso.Viene violata la nostra intimità,e qualcosa che non si può spiegare...per esempio a me bloccherebbe....posso sopportare tanto ma non tutto...


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma io non posso essere l'unico punto di riferimento, l'unico confidente, l'unico capace di consolarla nei momenti di difficoltà. L'unica cosa dove DEVO essere l'unico (perdona il gioco di parole) è proprio il sesso.


Mi trovi d'accordo,ed è il motivo per cui io non perdonerei.Il sesso per me è esclusività...!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho un'opinione molto chiara, purtroppo. L'ho espressa. Non va bene? Ok, non va bene.
> Ciao.


In sintesi tu pensi che se dicessi al tuo Grande Amore che lo tradisci con il tuo ex sposato, che ti ama tantissimo d sempre e che dopo averlo descritto con disprezzo ora sei molto legata, non lo ameresti più (perché adesso invece lo ami) perché saresti delusa dal suo perdono che ti accetterebbe zoccola?


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi tu pensi che se dicessi al tuo Grande Amore che lo tradisci con il tuo ex sposato, che ti ama tantissimo d sempre e che dopo averlo descritto con disprezzo ora sei molto legata, non lo ameresti più (perché adesso invece lo ami) perché saresti delusa dal suo perdono che ti accetterebbe zoccola?


Ho l'abitudine di uscire da me stessa per capire gli altri. Mi sono immedesimata in Juan e ho detto quello che io farei al posto suo. Fine.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

:singleeye:





oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo,ed è il motivo per cui io non perdonerei.Il sesso per me è esclusività...!


È l'evoluzione del "deve essere vergine"?
Non è una presa in giro eh. Anche per me è necessaria una forma di verginità. Credo che sia quello di cui parlate.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi tu pensi che se dicessi al tuo Grande Amore che lo tradisci con il tuo ex sposato, che ti ama tantissimo d sempre e che dopo averlo descritto con disprezzo ora sei molto legata, non lo ameresti più (perché adesso invece lo ami) perché saresti delusa dal suo perdono che ti accetterebbe zoccola?


Comunque sì, SO che non lo accetterebbe mai, e avrebbe RAGIONE a essere disgustato di me. Gli distruggerei 15 anni di vita e sicuramente molto di più... Il suo non perdono è una delle cause dellla sua assoluta insostituibilità.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> 
> È l'evoluzione del "deve essere vergine"?
> Non è una presa in giro eh. Anche per me è necessaria una forma di verginità. Credo che sia quello di cui parlate.


No,non proprio.Guarda nel mio caso è proprio una questione di basso istinto.Anche un pò animalesco,come spiegarti?oh è la donna mia punto.Non significa essere maschilisti...chiariamo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho l'abitudine di uscire da me stessa per capire gli altri. Mi sono immedesimata in Juan e ho detto quello che io farei al posto suo. Fine.



No tu hai detto quello che penserebbe lei se lui la perdonasse. Se non ti basi su quello che faresti tu, su cosa ti basi visto che da Juan abbiamo saputo che è una simpatica pasticciona nei momenti di stress, ha un lavoro precario e ha fatto sesso con un collega. Dimmi dove hai comprato la sfera di cristallo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non proprio.Guarda nel mio caso è proprio una questione di basso istinto.Anche un pò animalesco,come spiegarti?oh è la donna mia punto.Non significa essere maschilisti...chiariamo.


Se è quello che sento anch'io il maschilismo non c'entra niente. Io ho disgusto della promiscuità.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma stai trollando? no, per capire...


No è scema così tranquillo
Guarda oltre


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica non e' la sola a contraddire il proprio vissuto dando consigli tranchant. 
Sto giro sono in molti a svelare un lato categorico che non hanno applicato nella propria esperienza di tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fantastica non e' la sola a contraddire il proprio vissuto dando consigli tranchant.
> *Sto giro sono in molti a svelare un lato categorico che non hanno applicato nella propria esperienza di tradimento.*


Eh ? Non ho capito.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è quello che sento anch'io il maschilismo non c'entra niente. Io ho disgusto della promiscuità.


La promiscuità sessuale si, disgusta anche me. Sebbene le fantasie maschili di solito suggeriscano altro, credo che mi sentirei fortemente a disagio a partecipare ad un orgia... [emoji29]


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> La promiscuità sessuale si, disgusta anche me. Sebbene le fantasie maschili di solito suggeriscano altro, credo che mi sentirei fortemente a disagio a partecipare ad un orgia... [emoji29]


Su questo si può lavorare. Non per l'orgia ma per controllare le fantasie su il sesso con altri.

Hai mai visto  "In treatment"? Se hai Sky on domand o lo ha un amico è semplice. Segui la terapia della coppia. È una fiction ma dà spunti di riflessione.    
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M2b0ZNCNet4

Puoi vederlo anche su you tube


----------



## tullio (7 Luglio 2015)

*prendi tempo*



Nobody ha detto:


> Io ti consiglierei per un attimo di lasciar perdere il tradimento... fossi in te le parlerei e le direi che hai bisogno di tempo, che devi staccare la spina per un po'... intanto interrogati se l'ami ancora o se il rapporto lo senti finito. Nel primo caso, se la percepisci ancora legata a te e sincera nel pentimento, potresti anche pensare di riprovare. E' uno sbaglio di quelli pesanti, ma sbagliare una volta può capitare.


Mi sembra il suggerimento più ragionevole. E' quello che farei io (...e forse mi sembra ragionevole proprio per questo). Ora sei sconvolto e verosimilmente è sconvolta anche lei. Un pilastro è franato e la vita sembra priva di punti di riferimento saldi. Bene: c'è solo da cominciare a ricostruire la bussola. Il vantaggio è che, logisticamente, state entrambi a posto: nessuno è in mezzo a una strada. Quindi potete, entrambi, permettervi di prender tempo. Lei ti tempesta di messaggi? Le rispondi per una volta, una sola, che hai bisogno di tempo e di star solo. Non vuoi decidere tutta la vostra vita sulla base del dolore e della rabbia. Ci vuoi pensare sopra. E ti prendi il tempo che ti serve, tutto, nemmeno un minuto di meno. Ti chiudi in casa, sbatti un po' la testa, piangi, bevi, ricominci a lavorare, ti rendi conto che il mondo continua a girare. E, soprattutto, ti rendi conto di quanta parte del tuo mondo è lei. E permetterai anche a lei di fare lo stesso lavoro emotivo. A suo modo Fantastica ha ragione: la tua immagine, nella mente di lei, dipenderà anche da come ti poni ora e una riconciliazione frettolosa potrebbe essere anche sotto questo aspetto il peggiore dei mali. Hai bisogno tu di soffrire e ne ha bisogno lei. Avete bisogno di comprendere il vostro dolore. E questo non perché uno sbaglio nella vita ci può stare (chiaramente uno sbaglio di questo tipo no, non ci può stare nemmeno una volta) ma perché la vostra vita va riequilibrata e per farlo ci vuole tempo. E silenzio, e isolamento. Un mese, due mesi, un anno, non sono un tempo eccessivo. Sono il tempo che serve e stabilirai tu quanto è il tempo che occorre a te. Dopo qualche tempo (e stabilirai tu quanto) potrete ricominciare a sentirvi ma senza la fretta di decidere. Poiché, immagino, non la odi (e lei versosimilmente non odia te) un rapporto si può ricostruire tra un po' potrai chiderle nuovamente come sta, e lei chiederlo a te senza che la domanda suoni ironica. E poi vedrai...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ho letto attentamente la tua storia. Hai fatto una disamina molto lucida che mi da un idea di come sei fatto. Tanto lucidamente arriverai all'unica conlcusione possibile :
> Stai per rifarti semplicimente una vita senza di Lei, perchè appena arriverai alla consapevolezza che con molta probabilità, lei scopava con lui e con te contemporaneamente e in tempi diversi della giornata e dove tu hai infilato il tuo ciccio di carne ce l'aveva infilato precedentemente anche lui, bocca compresa, e l'ha fatta pure godere e gli è pure piaciuto (e te lo assicuro)............ avrai fatto bingo e rinascerai a nuova vita.
> In bocca al lupo.


C'è bisogno di essere così crudi, di scendere così nel dettaglio ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

La preoccupazione di cosa potrebbe pensare il traditore del mio perdono di tradito sarebbe l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.
Dovrebbe solo andare a un santuario per grazia ricevuta.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è bisogno di essere così crudi, di scendere così nel dettaglio ?


Dai  il  "bocca compresa" è illuminante.

Pensa alle poverette che vanno con lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io ti consiglierei per un attimo di lasciar perdere il tradimento... fossi in te le parlerei e le direi che hai bisogno di tempo, che devi staccare la spina per un po'... intanto interrogati se l'ami ancora o se il rapporto lo senti finito. Nel primo caso, se la percepisci ancora legata a te e sincera nel pentimento, potresti anche pensare di riprovare. E' uno sbaglio di quelli pesanti, ma sbagliare una volta può capitare.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Luglio 2015)

Forse è la cosa più giusta da fare. A questo punto le comunicherò la mia decisione di aspettare la fine dell'estate prima di risentirci. Forse avrò le idee più chiare, magari le avrà anche lei....


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è paradossale. Fallo, se senti che lo vuoi fare. Ma ti consiglio di farlo se sei pronto ad accogliere anche il suo, di dolore. Perchè anche lei sta soffrendo adesso.


Direi che è DECISAMENTE presto per accogliere il dolore del traditore...


----------



## Tradito? (7 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Mi sembra il suggerimento più ragionevole. E' quello che farei io (...e forse mi sembra ragionevole proprio per questo). Ora sei sconvolto e verosimilmente è sconvolta anche lei. Un pilastro è franato e la vita sembra priva di punti di riferimento saldi. Bene: c'è solo da cominciare a ricostruire la bussola. Il vantaggio è che, logisticamente, state entrambi a posto: nessuno è in mezzo a una strada. Quindi potete, entrambi, permettervi di prender tempo. Lei ti tempesta di messaggi? Le rispondi per una volta, una sola, che hai bisogno di tempo e di star solo. Non vuoi decidere tutta la vostra vita sulla base del dolore e della rabbia. Ci vuoi pensare sopra. E ti prendi il tempo che ti serve, tutto, nemmeno un minuto di meno. Ti chiudi in casa, sbatti un po' la testa, piangi, bevi, ricominci a lavorare, ti rendi conto che il mondo continua a girare. E, soprattutto, ti rendi conto di quanta parte del tuo mondo è lei. E permetterai anche a lei di fare lo stesso lavoro emotivo. A suo modo Fantastica ha ragione: la tua immagine, nella mente di lei, dipenderà anche da come ti poni ora e una riconciliazione frettolosa potrebbe essere anche sotto questo aspetto il peggiore dei mali. Hai bisogno tu di soffrire e ne ha bisogno lei. Avete bisogno di comprendere il vostro dolore. E questo non perché uno sbaglio nella vita ci può stare (chiaramente uno sbaglio di questo tipo no, non ci può stare nemmeno una volta) ma perché la vostra vita va riequilibrata e per farlo ci vuole tempo. E silenzio, e isolamento. Un mese, due mesi, un anno, non sono un tempo eccessivo. Sono il tempo che serve e stabilirai tu quanto è il tempo che occorre a te. Dopo qualche tempo (e stabilirai tu quanto) potrete ricominciare a sentirvi ma senza la fretta di decidere. Poiché, immagino, non la odi (e lei versosimilmente non odia te) un rapporto si può ricostruire tra un po' potrai chiderle nuovamente come sta, e lei chiederlo a te senza che la domanda suoni ironica. E poi vedrai...


[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Direi che è DECISAMENTE presto per accogliere il dolore del traditore...


Sono d'accordo. Il dolore del traditore è normale ed auspicabile che ci sia, e a me pare giusto che chi sbaglia debba conviverci e lo debba elaborare da solo... perchè può imparare qualcosa anche su se stesso. Sbagliare è umano, è molto meno umano (o almeno dovrebbe esserlo) banalizzare tutto e non affrontare le cazzate che si fanno.


----------



## Tessa (7 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ? Non ho capito.


Non tu


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è bisogno di essere così crudi, di scendere così nel dettaglio ?


Perchè non è forse il dettaglio che porta alla consapevolezza?
Ao' nun me fate i politically correct, per piacere! Pane pane, vino al vino!


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai  il  "bocca compresa" è illuminante.
> 
> Pensa alle poverette che vanno con lui.


SantaMariaGoretti liberaci dal peccato, amen!


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lei non è il suo corpo...


[video=youtube;WqShOI6TwNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqShOI6TwNE[/video]


----------



## Tradito? (8 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fantastica non e' la sola a contraddire il proprio vissuto dando consigli tranchant.
> Sto giro sono in molti a svelare un lato categorico che non hanno applicato nella propria esperienza di tradimento.


[emoji106]


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma io non posso essere l'unico punto di riferimento, l'unico confidente, l'unico capace di consolarla nei momenti di difficoltà. L'unica cosa dove DEVO essere l'unico (perdona il gioco di parole) è proprio il sesso.


su questo mi trovi assolutamente d'accordo con te... ci si può confidare, appoggiare o cercare consolazione anche negli amici, nei parenti, il sesso è l'unico ambito in cui si deve essere esclusivi...

lei ti sta cercando Juan?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo mi trovi assolutamente d'accordo con te... ci si può confidare, appoggiare o cercare consolazione anche negli amici, nei parenti, il sesso è l'unico ambito in cui si deve essere esclusivi...
> 
> lei ti sta cercando Juan?


Si. Ieri mi ha detto che aveva bisogno di prendere alcune cose che ha lasciato a casa mia e ci siamo visti. 
Le ho detto che voglio aspettare almeno fino a settembre prima di risentirci perchè il gesto in se ancora mi brucia da morire e non riesco più a guardarla con gli stessi occhi di prima. Lei si è dimostrata disposta ad aspettare tutto il tempo che mi serve, mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare. Ed io le ho risposto che non lo so. Ha detto che farebbe qualunque cosa per cercare di ricostruire il nostro rapporto. Io ho cercato di mantenere la calma più che potevo ma non sempre sono riuscito a trattenermi. A volte la stoccata (verbale si intende) mi partiva senza neanche accorgermene ed in un' occasione ho anche alzato la voce. Lei incassava e piangeva. Sembra veramente che non stia bene. 
Poi, forse sbagliando, siamo finiti a letto. C'era una voglia l'uno dell'altra che si tagliava a fette e non abbiamo resistito. E' stato bello, molto coinvolgente, passionale. Una cosa che non ci succedeva da mesi. 

Siamo ugualmente rimasti dell'idea di risentirci a settembre. Ora spero solo che lei non si aggrappi troppo a questa speranza.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> SantaMariaGoretti liberaci dal peccato, amen!


Non lo dico spesso ma quello moralista sei tu. Non hai capito niente. Non hai capito niente di me ma non capisci proprio in generale. Se tu punti sul dove l'ha preso, sei tu che dai un disvalore a te, al tuo sesso e alle donne che fanno sesso, con te o altri.
Cambia il nick e togli fata.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si. Ieri mi ha detto che aveva bisogno di prendere alcune cose che ha lasciato a casa mia e ci siamo visti.
> Le ho detto che voglio aspettare almeno fino a settembre prima di risentirci perchè il gesto in se ancora mi brucia da morire e non riesco più a guardarla con gli stessi occhi di prima. Lei si è dimostrata disposta ad aspettare tutto il tempo che mi serve, mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare. Ed io le ho risposto che non lo so. Ha detto che farebbe qualunque cosa per cercare di ricostruire il nostro rapporto. Io ho cercato di mantenere la calma più che potevo ma non sempre sono riuscito a trattenermi. A volte la stoccata (verbale si intende) mi partiva senza neanche accorgermene ed in un' occasione ho anche alzato la voce. Lei incassava e piangeva. Sembra veramente che non stia bene.
> Poi, forse sbagliando, siamo finiti a letto. C'era una voglia l'uno dell'altra che si tagliava a fette e non abbiamo resistito. E' stato bello, molto coinvolgente, passionale. Una cosa che non ci succedeva da mesi.
> 
> Siamo ugualmente rimasti dell'idea di risentirci a settembre. *Ora spero solo che lei non si aggrappi troppo a questa speranza.*


aspetta, sul neretto: che significa? aggrapparsi troppo a questa speranza? senti di aver già deciso....?


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Le mandi messaggi un po' contraddittori, pero'...
era meglio che seguivi il consiglio e non ti facevi trovare perche' tra la sua voglia di rimediare e la tua di 'recuperare il possesso' (scusami la metafora poco civile) era inevitabile che finisse cosi'.
Ma non vi facilita il percorso, per me


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Le mandi messaggi un po' contraddittori, pero'...
> era meglio che seguivi il consiglio e non ti facevi trovare perche' tra la sua voglia di rimediare e la tua di 'recuperare il possesso' (scusami la metafora poco civile) era inevitabile che finisse cosi'.
> Ma non vi facilita il percorso, per me


Però anche fare sesso è comunicare.

Il problema è che è una comunicazione che non esplicita le intenzioni.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta, sul neretto: che significa? aggrapparsi troppo a questa speranza? senti di aver già deciso....?


No, ma la conosco. E probabilmente questa cosa di settembre le ha dato una speranza, e quando ha una speranza, anche minima, ci si aggrappa con tutte le forze. Io ho cercato di essere più sincero che posso.



ivanl ha detto:


> Le mandi messaggi un po' contraddittori, pero'...
> era meglio che seguivi il consiglio e non ti facevi trovare perche' tra la sua voglia di rimediare e la tua di 'recuperare il possesso' (scusami la metafora poco civile) era inevitabile che finisse cosi'.
> Ma non vi facilita il percorso, per me


Si, forse dovevo andarmene quando è arrivata. Ma non so quanto questa scopata possa cambiare la situazione, alla fine era qualcosa di cui avevo bisogno. E anche lei.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si, forse dovevo andarmene quando è arrivata. Ma non so quanto questa scopata possa cambiare la situazione, alla fine era qualcosa di cui avevo bisogno. E anche lei.


Ma l'avete letta in modo diverso. E' un pasticcio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> No, ma la conosco. E probabilmente questa cosa di settembre le ha dato una speranza, e quando ha una speranza, anche minima, ci si aggrappa con tutte le forze. Io ho cercato di essere più sincero che posso.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, forse dovevo andarmene quando è arrivata. Ma non so quanto questa scopata possa cambiare la situazione, alla fine era qualcosa di cui avevo bisogno. E anche lei.


eddai Juanìn... scopata adesso... avete fatto l'amore.
Questo è.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> No, ma la conosco. E probabilmente questa cosa di settembre le ha dato una speranza, e quando ha una speranza, anche minima, ci si aggrappa con tutte le forze. Io ho cercato di essere più sincero che posso.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, forse dovevo andarmene quando è arrivata. Ma non so quanto questa scopata possa cambiare la situazione, alla fine era qualcosa di cui avevo bisogno. E anche lei.



Sentire di essere voluti fisicamente toglie un argomento dall'arrovellarsi su quanto è accaduto.
Per parlare d'altro: pensi che la corte ricevuta l' abbia fatta sentire valorizzata e apprezzata in un ambiente, quello lavorativo, che la frustrava più di quanto confessava a te?


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sentire di essere voluti fisicamente toglie un argomento dall'arrovellarsi su quanto è accaduto.
> Per parlare d'altro: pensi che la corte ricevuta l' abbia fatta sentire valorizzata e apprezzata in un ambiente, quello lavorativo, che la frustrava più di quanto confessava a te?


Anche se fosse, giustifica il fatto di essere andata a letto con un altro? Per cercare conferme o apprezzamento??
Avrebbe ragione (come sempre) Oscuro. Alla larga, subito.
ma che scherziamo?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma l'avete letta in modo diverso. E' un pasticcio.


non so come l'abbia letta lei, ma io ho cercato di essere chiaro. 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eddai Juanìn... scopata adesso... avete fatto l'amore.
> Questo è.


Probabile... 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sentire di essere voluti fisicamente toglie un argomento dall'arrovellarsi su quanto è accaduto.
> Per parlare d'altro: pensi che la corte ricevuta l' abbia fatta sentire valorizzata e apprezzata in un ambiente, quello lavorativo, che la frustrava più di quanto confessava a te?


Sicuramente. In verità la frustrazione me la confessava eccome. Si è sempre lamentata dell'ambiente di lavoro, del fatto che non fosse tenuta in considerazione dai responsabili ecc.


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo dico spesso ma quello moralista sei tu. Non hai capito niente. Non hai capito niente di me ma non capisci proprio in generale. Se tu punti sul dove l'ha preso, sei tu che dai un disvalore a te, al tuo sesso e alle donne che fanno sesso, con te o altri.
> Cambia il nick e togli fata.


Ma a me di te, non pe ne pò fregà de meno Brunè veramente! Cerca di capirlo!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Anche se fosse, giustifica il fatto di essere andata a letto con un altro? Per cercare conferme o apprezzamento??
> Avrebbe ragione (come sempre) Oscuro. Alla larga, subito.
> ma che scherziamo?


Ma certo che non giustifica niente! Aiuta a capire. Se c'è un margine di ricostruzione si deve partire dal capire.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma a me di te, non pe ne pò fregà de meno Brunè veramente! Cerca di capirlo!


Cerca di capire che usi una modalità di dialogo che punta costantemente a demolire l'interlocutore senza mai entrare nel merito dell'argomento.
Credo che questo sia il quarto post che scambio con te proprio perché adotti questa modalità.
Mi congedo invitandoti a lasciare questa modalità allo stadio, se desideri migliorare le tue relazioni e, di conseguenza, il tuo stato di benessere.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che non giustifica niente! Aiuta a capire. Se c'è un margine di ricostruzione si deve partire dal capire.


si, ma non in questi termini...se davvero fosse una delle cause, l'unica cosa da capire sarebbe di starne lontani.
La cosa da capire, in un tradimento, per me e' una: se potra' mai ricapitare. Se no e riesci a passare sopra all'unica volta successa, ok. Senno' ciaone proprio (cit.)


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Juan*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si. Ieri mi ha detto che aveva bisogno di prendere alcune cose che ha lasciato a casa mia e ci siamo visti.
> Le ho detto che voglio aspettare almeno fino a settembre prima di risentirci perchè il gesto in se ancora mi brucia da morire e non riesco più a guardarla con gli stessi occhi di prima. Lei si è dimostrata disposta ad aspettare tutto il tempo che mi serve, mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare. Ed io le ho risposto che non lo so. Ha detto che farebbe qualunque cosa per cercare di ricostruire il nostro rapporto. Io ho cercato di mantenere la calma più che potevo ma non sempre sono riuscito a trattenermi. A volte la stoccata (verbale si intende) mi partiva senza neanche accorgermene ed in un' occasione ho anche alzato la voce. Lei incassava e piangeva. Sembra veramente che non stia bene.
> Poi, forse sbagliando, siamo finiti a letto. C'era una voglia l'uno dell'altra che si tagliava a fette e non abbiamo resistito. E' stato bello, molto coinvolgente, passionale. Una cosa che non ci succedeva da mesi.
> 
> Siamo ugualmente rimasti dell'idea di risentirci a settembre. Ora spero solo che lei non si aggrappi troppo a questa speranza.


Tutto avresti dovuto fare,tranne che riandarci.Gli hai dato forza e potere.Per me hai sbagliato,a livello strategico,al di là di come andrà a finire,che a me sembra pure scontato...ci tornerai.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma non in questi termini...se davvero fosse una delle cause, l'unica cosa da capire sarebbe di starne lontani.
> La cosa da capire, in un tradimento, per me e' una: se potra' mai ricapitare. Se no e riesci a passare sopra all'unica volta successa, ok. Senno' ciaone proprio (cit.)



Ma anche messa così, come fai a saperlo se non capisci come ci è arrivata?
Se si tratta di innamoramento o di seriali non è così necessario, ma in un caso del genere, per me, è fondamentale.
Cosa l'ha resa arrendevole?


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Juan*

Ascolata a me sembri una brava persona,e non stai cercando di capire,stai solo cercando una giustificazione plausibile al comportamento della tua donna.
Bè nn la troverai,perchè non c'è.Punto.
Quindi,ora piange e si dispera,ma quando c'è stato da sfilarsi le mutande e fare quello che ha fatto non paingeva e non si disperava.
Sono schietto,alla lunga tu ci tornerai perchè sinceramente a me sembi tu quello debole,quello infatuato,quello che ci tiene ancora.
E non fartene un colpa se anteponi un sentimento ad un principio,è solo il tuo modo di essere.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non fartene un colpa se anteponi un sentimento ad un principio,è solo il tuo modo di essere.



perfetto, quoto!
non so se juan tornerà con la sua ex, ma in generale questa frase sintetizza quello che cercavo di dire ieri quando dicevo che l'importante è sapere cosa vuoi per la tua vita.
senza giudizi e senza niente.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Juan*

Un'ultima cosa.Che è sta cosa aspettiamo settembre?che significa?tu ti prendi tutto il cazzo di tempo che vuoi,e non sei in grado di quantificarlo CAZZO,PUNTO.
Se è pentita aspetterà...tutto il cazzo di tempo che ti servirà per pensare,oh sveglia,quello danneggiato sei tu....altro che settembre....coraggio testa alta e spalle dritte....


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma non in questi termini...se davvero fosse una delle cause, l'unica cosa da capire sarebbe di starne lontani.
> *La cosa da capire, in un tradimento, per me e' una: se potra' mai ricapitare. *Se no e riesci a passare sopra all'unica volta successa, ok. Senno' ciaone proprio (cit.)


Quella è l'unica cosa che non potrai mai sapere... nemmeno con un partner che ti è stato sempre fedele, figurati se il fattaccio è capitato.
L'unica cosa da capire secondo me è se per entrambi vale la pena di ricostruire sul cratere che lei ha scavato.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> perfetto, quoto!
> non so se juan tornerà con la sua ex, ma in generale questa frase sintetizza quello che cercavo di dire ieri quando dicevo che l'importante è sapere cosa vuoi per la tua vita.
> senza giudizi e senza niente.


Io non sono d'accordo su nulla di quello che sta facendo....


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si. Ieri mi ha detto che aveva bisogno di prendere alcune cose che ha lasciato a casa mia e ci siamo visti.
> Le ho detto che voglio aspettare almeno fino a settembre prima di risentirci perchè il gesto in se ancora mi brucia da morire e non riesco più a guardarla con gli stessi occhi di prima. Lei si è dimostrata disposta ad aspettare tutto il tempo che mi serve, mi ha chiesto cosa può fare per rimediare. Ed io le ho risposto che non lo so. Ha detto che farebbe qualunque cosa per cercare di ricostruire il nostro rapporto. Io ho cercato di mantenere la calma più che potevo ma non sempre sono riuscito a trattenermi. A volte la stoccata (verbale si intende) mi partiva senza neanche accorgermene ed in un' occasione ho anche alzato la voce. Lei incassava e piangeva. Sembra veramente che non stia bene.
> *Poi, forse sbagliando, siamo finiti a letto.* C'era una voglia l'uno dell'altra che si tagliava a fette e non abbiamo resistito. E' stato bello, molto coinvolgente, passionale. Una cosa che non ci succedeva da mesi.
> 
> Siamo ugualmente rimasti dell'idea di risentirci a settembre. Ora spero solo che lei non si aggrappi troppo a questa speranza.


Togli pure il forse... altro che settembre, la rivedrai molto prima.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolata a me sembri una brava persona,e non stai cercando di capire,stai solo cercando una giustificazione plausibile al comportamento della tua donna.
> Bè nn la troverai,perchè non c'è.Punto.
> Quindi,ora piange e si dispera,ma quando c'è stato da sfilarsi le mutande e fare quello che ha fatto non paingeva e non si disperava.
> Sono schietto,alla lunga tu ci tornerai perchè sinceramente a me sembi tu quello debole,quello infatuato,quello che ci tiene ancora.
> E non fartene un colpa se anteponi un sentimento ad un principio,è solo il tuo modo di essere.


Forse è vero quello che dici ma non sono così sicuro di riuscire a passarci sopra. Anche a quell'unica volta, sempre ammesso che sia stata l'unica. Non escludo l'ipotesi di rivedersi e riprovare, non adesso, forse nemmeno a settembre. Però l'immagine di lei che si sfila le mutande non me la tolgo dalla testa. E quella anche trovata una giustificazione mi resterà marchiata a fuoco nel cervello.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto avresti dovuto fare,tranne che riandarci.Gli hai dato forza e potere.Per me hai sbagliato,a livello strategico,al di là di come andrà a finire,che a me sembra pure scontato...ci tornerai.



A mente fredda anch'io dico che è un errore, ma mi pare di vedere che la "riappropriazione fisica" del traditore sia uno dei primi atti che si mettono in pratica dopo un tradimento. E' insensato ma succede sempre (per quelle che sono le mie esperienze); si fa l'amore guidati e governati da una miriade di sentimenti inediti, nel bene e nel male, col cuore denudato. Uno sprazzo di luce e verità nell'oceano di merda nel quale ci si ritrova a boccheggiare entrambi. 

E, a proposito di merda, un punto fermo è che essa stessa è il rifiuto tossico del bel cibo gustato da colui/colei che ora pare annaspare insieme a chi quella merda si è curato di non crearla. 


Ciao Juan 



Anche secondo me tornerai con lei. 

Nel labirinto.  

Ps: troverai anche me da quelle parti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo su nulla di quello che sta facendo....


io non lo so, quello che vale per me può non valere per un altro e così via.
per dire, il fatto che abbiano avuto un'unica storia entrambi, secondo me è di base un errore.


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2015)

Non so. In questa storia vedo il tradimento di lei come un incidente di percorso che non portera' solo dolore. Anzi. 
La loro storia era a un punto di stallo. Emotivo e progettuale. 
Questa pausa forzata li puo' portare a riavvicinarsi ed a ripartire con un nuovo entusiasmo e nuove consapevolezze. 
Juan dovra' fare un po' di autocritica e a mettere da parte l'orgoglio. Rileggendosi bene Ipazia. Lei anche capire perche' e' successo tanto e cosa ha rischiato di perdere. Non credo che accadra' mai piu'. 
Si amano molto. Dovranno imparare a comunicarselo, ogni giorno....


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A mente fredda anch'io dico che è un errore, ma mi pare di vedere che la "riappropriazione fisica" del traditore sia uno dei primi atti che si mettono in pratica dopo un tradimento. E' insensato ma succede sempre (per quelle che sono le mie esperienze); si fa l'amore guidati e governati da una miriade di sentimenti inediti, nel bene e nel male, col cuore denudato. Uno sprazzo di luce e verità nell'oceano di merda nel quale ci si ritrova a boccheggiare entrambi.
> 
> E, a proposito di merda, un punto fermo è che essa stessa è il rifiuto tossico del bel cibo gustato da colui/colei che ora pare annaspare insieme a chi quella merda si è curato di non crearla.
> 
> ...


forse avete ragione, ci tornerò... ma non è mica detto che funzioni.



Dalida ha detto:


> io non lo so, quello che vale per me può non valere per un altro e così via.
> per dire, il fatto che abbiano avuto un'unica storia entrambi, secondo me è di base un errore.


Io ho 32 anni, quando è cominciata ne avevo 20. Ho avuto altre due donne prima, ma è chiaro che questa è l'unica storia importante che ho avuto. Nel corso di questi anni sono stato bene e non mi ponevo il problema delle esperienze precluse, fatto salvo solo per i primi mesi, forse. Sarà un errore ma credo che lo rifarei...


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non so. In questa storia vedo il tradimento di lei come un incidente di percorso che non portera' solo dolore. Anzi.
> La loro storia era a un punto di stallo. Emotivo e progettuale.
> Questa pausa forzata li puo' portare a riavvicinarsi ed a ripartire con un nuovo entusiasmo e nuove consapevolezze.
> Juan dovra' fare un po' di autocritica e a mettere da parte l'orgoglio. Rileggendosi bene Ipazia. Lei anche capire perche' e' successo tanto e cosa ha rischiato di perdere. Non credo che accadra' mai piu'.
> Si amano molto. Dovranno imparare a comunicarselo, ogni giorno....


Molto Harmony...la realta' e' che lei si sentiva inappagata in qualcosa e si e' tolta le mutande (ari-cit.) con il primo che passava (piu' o meno)


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto avresti dovuto fare,tranne che riandarci.Gli hai dato forza e potere.Per me hai sbagliato,a livello strategico,al di là di come andrà a finire,che a me sembra pure scontato...ci tornerai.


certo, ha sbagliato.
ma secondo me è una cosa che ti viene d'istinto...
anche io sono andata al letto col mio ex dopo aver scoperto il tradimento. è un po come volersi riprendere ciò che pensiamo ci appartenga.


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2015)

Noi ci siamo sposati. Dopo il tradimento di lui. 
E quella che non si voleva sposare ero io.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Forse è vero quello che dici ma non sono così sicuro di riuscire a passarci sopra. Anche a quell'unica volta, sempre ammesso che sia stata l'unica. Non escludo l'ipotesi di rivedersi e riprovare, non adesso, forse nemmeno a settembre. Però l'immagine di lei che si sfila le mutande non me la tolgo dalla testa. E quella anche trovata una giustificazione mi resterà marchiata a fuoco nel cervello.


Si, non lo dimenticherai mai, ma il tempo e il ripercorrere milioni di volte le stesse immagini le appanneranno (io sono sei mesi che lo faccio) e ci sarà spazio per le analisi successive relative alle motivazioni etc etc. 

Non è e non sarà una passeggiata, ma lo sai già, soprattutto se deciderai di dare al vostro Noi un'altra opportunità.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io ho 32 anni, quando è cominciata ne avevo 20. Ho avuto altre due donne prima, ma è chiaro che questa è l'unica storia importante che ho avuto. Nel corso di questi anni sono stato bene e non mi ponevo il problema delle esperienze precluse, fatto salvo solo per i primi mesi, forse. Sarà un errore ma credo che lo rifarei...


è il motivo per cui dicevo che non so cosa tu debba fare.
questa è la tua storia, puoi saperlo solo tu se ne vale la pena ricominciare.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non so. In questa storia vedo il tradimento di lei come un incidente di percorso che non portera' solo dolore. Anzi.
> La loro storia era a un punto di stallo. Emotivo e progettuale.
> Questa pausa forzata li puo' portare a riavvicinarsi ed a ripartire con un nuovo entusiasmo e nuove consapevolezze.
> Juan dovra' fare un po' di autocritica e a mettere da parte l'orgoglio. Rileggendosi bene Ipazia. Lei anche capire perche' e' successo tanto e cosa ha rischiato di perdere. *Non credo che accadra' mai piu'. *
> *Si amano molto.* Dovranno imparare a comunicarselo, ogni giorno....


Da cosa hai dedotto le parti in grassetto? Sono curioso, ho scritto molto in questo thread ma sono deduzioni difficili da fare anche quando si parla faccia a faccia. Figuriamoci su un forum.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2015)

Vorrei capire se quello che sto per scrivere è per rabbia o voglia di allargare la mente ed eliminare un tantino quel dolore che viene da quel forte orgoglio maschile. Che scrivere "forte orgoglio maschile" come se la donna non avesse orgoglio, sta cominciando a darmi seriamente fastidio. 
L'errore di un tradimento come spesso scrivo ultimamente è un errore che va ridimensionato. L'errore del tradimento è grave, ma non è così grave da dare quel dolore che io ho avuto e che qua leggo. Credo non esistano forum dove si parla di un qualche errore "grave" dove la coppia o una di questa si confronti per capire, discuterne, confrontarsi etc.Peccato.
Intanto se la coppia arriva al tradimento, di solito ci arriva per qualcosa di grave che ASSIEME, la coppia, ha costruito. 
Perchè noi masculi dobbiamo a forza viva costruirci quelle "patologie" mentali che alla fine non sono altro che ignoranza, testardaggine, ottusità, egoismo ed altro ancora che serve solo ed esclusivamente a costruire una figura "fantastica" capace soltanto se messa alla prova di farci solamente del male?

Minchia, se quella donna prima di sposarci l'ha preso in tutti i posti ma dopo con noi rimane "fedele" la cosa per quanto possa dare fastidio non tocca più di tanto. ( non è che qualcuno qua dentro la vuole vergine vero)?
Se la donna invece, per come ho scritto sopra tradisce per una serie di motivi che provengono dalla vita di coppia, che probabilmente nel loro percorso qualche inciampo e incomprensione c'è stata, l'uomo masculo ci rimane così male che, minchia l'ha preso da un altro.... E mica l'uomo guarda altro, pensa che l'ha preso da un altro eh, e questo non si fa, perchè quella donna è mia, e che cazzo, è mia. Pare che una scopata sminuisca il masculo a tal punto ca castrargli la minchia.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *certo, ha sbagliato.
> ma secondo me è una cosa che ti viene d'istinto...*
> anche io sono andata al letto col mio ex dopo aver scoperto il tradimento. è un po come volersi riprendere ciò che pensiamo ci appartenga.


Sono d'accordo... l'infedeltà non riesco a concepirla, ma capisco benissimo che si possa sbagliare... per questo secondo me di fronte ad un tradimento prima di chiudere definitivamente un rapporto importante è sempre il caso di fermarsi a riflettere a mente fredda. Ci sono corna e corna, e traditori e traditori.
Certo riandarci a letto subito e poi dire ci si vede a settembre non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Molto Harmony...la realta' e' che lei si sentiva inappagata in qualcosa e si e' tolta le mutande (ari-cit.) con il primo che passava (piu' o meno)


Lei deve spiegare cosa le e' mancato. 
E da quello che scrive Juan si intuisce cosa. Poi tradire e' sempre sbagliato. Ok.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire se quello che sto per scrivere è per rabbia o voglia di allargare la mente ed eliminare un tantino quel dolore che viene da quel forte orgoglio maschile. Che scrivere "forte orgoglio maschile" come se la donna non avesse orgoglio, sta cominciando a darmi seriamente fastidio.
> L'errore di un tradimento come spesso scrivo ultimamente è un errore che va ridimensionato. L'errore del tradimento è grave, ma non è così grave da dare quel dolore che io ho avuto e che qua leggo. Credo non esistano forum dove si parla di un qualche errore "grave" dove la coppia o una di questa si confronti per capire, discuterne, confrontarsi etc.Peccato.
> Intanto se la coppia arriva al tradimento, di solito ci arriva per qualcosa di grave che ASSIEME, la coppia, ha costruito.
> Perchè noi masculi dobbiamo a forza viva costruirci quelle "patologie" mentali che alla fine non sono altro che ignoranza, testardaggine, ottusità, egoismo ed altro ancora che serve solo ed esclusivamente a costruire una figura "fantastica" capace soltanto se messa alla prova di farci solamente del male?
> ...


quoto tutto.


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... l'infedeltà non riesco a concepirla, ma capisco benissimo che si possa sbagliare... per questo secondo me di fronte ad un tradimento prima di chiudere definitivamente un rapporto importante è sempre il caso di fermarsi a riflettere a mente fredda. Ci sono corna e corna, e traditori e traditori.
> Certo riandarci a letto subito e poi dire ci si vede a settembre non ha alcun senso.


in questi frangenti nulla ha senso. passi dal sentirti forte come un leone alla devastazione totale in un attimo, senza manco capire perché. 
andarci a letto è un po come "marcare il territorio"... non è fare l'amore, e sesso, selvaggio, punto.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Ciao Juan.

Fai bene a prenderti tutto il tempo che ti serve.

Per capire se la ami ancora.
Sembri una persona molto determinata e consapevole di quello che si aspetta. Non so se riuscirai a perdonarla o anche solo a desiderare di perdonarla. Magari il suo gesto va al di là di quello che puoi tollerare, e in tal caso, faresti solo che bene a chiudere. Ognuno deve fare ciò che gli pare giusto, ciò che lo fa stare bene.
E non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che BISOGNA dare una seconda possibilità, che BISOGNA lacerarsi per mesi epr ricostruire.
Lo si fa se lo sei sente.
E tu non sai se lo senti.

Detto questo.. permettimi, da traditrice, di dirti una cosa.

Non so ovviamente se sia il caso della tua lei, e non so se per te sarebbe meglio o peggio.

Ma tante, tante volte i sentimenti e le infatuazioni non c'entrano un tubo. Sì, si sentono le farfalle nello stomaco. Sì, ci si pensa sempre. Sì, si aspetta con impazienza il momento di vedersi anche solo epr un attimo. Ma non è infatuazione. E'... foia. Voglia di scopare. Con un corpo sconosciuto. Una situazione nuova. E' QUELLO che dà le farfalle allo stomaco. Non l'altra persona. 
E' un orecchio "vergine" per cui qualunque cosa t dica è tutto nuovo ed interessante. E' un mondo nuovo, un continente inesplorato. Qualunque sia l'altra persona, più o meno.

Ho dovuto spiegarlo recentemente a una mia amica che si credeva infatuata di un collega. Sconvolta perchè questo le metteva in crisi tutto il matrimonio. Spiegata in modo molto, molto crudo, che aveva voglia di scoparselo perchè le infiammava gli ormoni, ha messo la cosa nella giusta prospettiva e... bè, le è passata -fortunatamente.

Quel tipo di voglia è uno stimolo potente come una droga. Sì, è una responsabilità personale scegliere, certo, è sì, ci si prende la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.
Ma direi, perdonami, che solo chi ha sentito quanto sconvolgente è questa reazione chimica sa quanta forza ci vuole per contrastarla.
E non è una giustificazione per lei. Sono informazioni per te.

Tanti altri ti hanno parlato in modo molto più saggio di quanto potrei fare io di spunti di riflessione su te, sul vostro rapporto.

Io sono molto terra terra e ti parlo di questo.

Ti auguro comunque il meglio, qualunque esso sia.

PS anche questa NON vuole essere una giustificazione ma solo una informazione. Se tu sei sempre stato meno passionale ed entusiasta di lei, magari un pò parco di dimostrazioni di amore etc -non lo so- l'innescarsi della reazione chimica avviene più facilmente, e col primo pirlotto dalla favella facile che capita.
Ripeto, non è una giustificazione per lei.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... l'infedeltà non riesco a concepirla, ma capisco benissimo che si possa sbagliare... per questo secondo me di fronte ad un tradimento prima di chiudere definitivamente un rapporto importante è sempre il caso di fermarsi a riflettere a mente fredda. Ci sono corna e corna, e traditori e traditori.
> *Certo riandarci a letto subito e poi dire ci si vede a settembre non ha alcun senso*.


Non ha senso, ma succede nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.
Il sesso è anche rabbia, come dice Brunetta è anche comunicazione, un genere di comunicazione che forse si era interrotta o era disturbata e si vuole ripristinare.
In tutte le storie di tradimento scoperto io ho sentito dire "siamo andati a letto di nuovo", quando magari il sesso incespicava nell'ultimo periodo.
E' come se si riattivasse qualcosa, non so se sia possesso o presa di coscienza che i rapporti vanno coltivati per proseguire.


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Da cosa hai dedotto le parti in grassetto? Sono curioso, ho scritto molto in questo thread ma sono deduzioni difficili da fare anche quando si parla faccia a faccia. Figuriamoci su un forum.


Sul primo neretto: non la ami piu'? Non credo. Se no di cosa stiamo parlando?
Sul secondo neretto: se ha capito cosa ha rischiato di perdere non lo rifara'.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> forse avete ragione, ci tornerò... ma non è mica detto che funzioni.



Ci sono degli Amori che meritano un'altra possibilità; che funzioni o meno solo il tempo e la cura reciproca e gli eventi a seguire potranno dirlo. Devi decidere, con molta calma, se sei disposto a cedere altro tempo della tua vita per questa "causa", solo questo. E poi, dopo, potrai goderti la nuova bellezza di uno stare insieme più "nutriente" (cit. Ipazia) e appagante oppure arrenderti nella consapevolezza però di aver perfino fatto il tentativo supremo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> in questi frangenti nulla ha senso. passi dal sentirti forte come un leone alla devastazione totale in un attimo, senza manco capire perché.
> andarci a letto è un po come "marcare il territorio"... non è fare l'amore, e sesso, selvaggio, punto.


Andarci a letto in un frangente del genere per me ti confonde ancora di più le idee... se stai male per una ferita ti isoli e aspetti che rimargini. E approfitti per riflettere.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire se quello che sto per scrivere è per rabbia o voglia di allargare la mente ed eliminare un tantino quel dolore che viene da quel forte orgoglio maschile. Che scrivere "forte orgoglio maschile" come se la donna non avesse orgoglio, sta cominciando a darmi seriamente fastidio.
> L'errore di un tradimento come spesso scrivo ultimamente è un errore che va ridimensionato. L'errore del tradimento è grave, ma non è così grave da dare quel dolore che io ho avuto e che qua leggo. Credo non esistano forum dove si parla di un qualche errore "grave" dove la coppia o una di questa si confronti per capire, discuterne, confrontarsi etc.Peccato.
> Intanto se la coppia arriva al tradimento, di solito ci arriva per qualcosa di grave che ASSIEME, la coppia, ha costruito.
> Perchè noi masculi dobbiamo a forza viva costruirci quelle "patologie" mentali che alla fine non sono altro che ignoranza, testardaggine, ottusità, egoismo ed altro ancora che serve solo ed esclusivamente a costruire una figura "fantastica" capace soltanto se messa alla prova di farci solamente del male?
> ...


già, ragionamento abbastanza comune...ho sentito anche dire: io la scopo tutte le sere così è a posto!


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

l'altro giorno vidi un breve filmato su un giornale, dove veniva spiegato come mai il sesso normalmente tende a scemare in una storia di lungo periodo.
banalmente, all'inizio di una storia vediamo l'altra persona come qualcosa di separato da noi, un mondo a sé che non ci contempla. abbiamo quindi paura che si allontani dal nostro e vogliamo che sia con noi il più possibile, mostrando questo desiderio con il sesso. quando cominciamo a comprendere che il mondo di quella persona diventa anche il nostro non abbiamo più paura che si allontani e il sesso va a scemare, poiché quel desiderio non è più così prepotente.
nel caso di un tradimento, probabilmente, si torna a vedere quella persona nel suo mondo, staccato dal nostro.


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire se quello che sto per scrivere è per rabbia o voglia di allargare la mente ed eliminare un tantino quel dolore che viene da quel forte orgoglio maschile. Che scrivere "forte orgoglio maschile" come se la donna non avesse orgoglio, sta cominciando a darmi seriamente fastidio.
> L'errore di un tradimento come spesso scrivo ultimamente è un errore che va ridimensionato. L'errore del tradimento è grave, ma non è così grave da dare quel dolore che io ho avuto e che qua leggo. Credo non esistano forum dove si parla di un qualche errore "grave" dove la coppia o una di questa si confronti per capire, discuterne, confrontarsi etc.Peccato.
> Intanto se la coppia arriva al tradimento, di solito ci arriva per qualcosa di grave che ASSIEME, la coppia, ha costruito.
> Perchè noi masculi dobbiamo a forza viva costruirci quelle "patologie" mentali che alla fine non sono altro che ignoranza, testardaggine, ottusità, egoismo ed altro ancora che serve solo ed esclusivamente a costruire una figura "fantastica" capace soltanto se messa alla prova di farci solamente del male?
> ...


Ti quoto.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ha senso, ma succede nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.
> Il sesso è anche rabbia, come dice Brunetta è anche comunicazione, un genere di comunicazione che forse si era interrotta o era disturbata e si vuole ripristinare.
> In tutte le storie di tradimento scoperto io ho sentito dire "siamo andati a letto di nuovo", quando magari il sesso incespicava nell'ultimo periodo.
> E' come se si riattivasse qualcosa, non so se sia possesso o presa di coscienza che i rapporti vanno coltivati per proseguire.


Non ho detto che non succede, lo so che capita quasi sempre... ho detto che non è utile, anzi. Che poi la gente ragioni col cazzo e la figa anche quando dovrebbe astenersene, basta guardarsi in giro e vedere lo stato di certe coppie.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolata a me sembri una brava persona,e non stai cercando di capire,stai solo cercando una giustificazione plausibile al comportamento della tua donna.
> Bè nn la troverai,perchè non c'è.Punto.
> Quindi,ora piange e si dispera,ma quando c'è stato da sfilarsi le mutande e fare quello che ha fatto non paingeva e non si disperava.
> Sono schietto,alla lunga tu ci tornerai perchè sinceramente a me sembi tu quello debole,quello infatuato,quello che ci tiene ancora.
> *E non fartene un colpa se anteponi un sentimento ad un principio,è solo il tuo modo di essere*.


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolata a me sembri una brava persona,e non stai cercando di capire,stai solo cercando una giustificazione plausibile al comportamento della tua donna.
> Bè nn la troverai,perchè non c'è.Punto.
> Quindi,ora piange e si dispera,ma quando c'è stato da sfilarsi le mutande e fare quello che ha fatto non paingeva e non si disperava.
> Sono schietto,alla lunga tu ci tornerai perchè sinceramente a me sembi tu quello debole,quello infatuato,quello che ci tiene ancora.
> E non fartene un colpa se anteponi un sentimento ad un principio,è solo il tuo modo di essere.


Ma in una relazione sentimentale su cosa ci si dovrebbe basare se non sul sentimento?
L'unica cosa che conta è capire se i sentimenti ci sono da entrambe le parti e se si vogliono le stesse cose.

Come aveva già rivelato nel primo post e io avevo rilevato, Juan ha sempre portato la relazione dove voleva lui con i tempi suoi.

Personalmente sono arrivata a capire che un uomo che non si vuole sposare non vuole sposare quella donna o comunque lei lo percepisce e questo senso di precarietà del legame, aggiunta alla precarietà lavorativa che non è gravissima in sé (anche la Pausini è precaria) ma lo è quando va di pari passo con una mancanza di apprezzamento.
Tutto questo può portare a sentirsi senza valore. Allora anche un apprezzamento misero sembra un Nobel.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'altro giorno vidi un breve filmato su un giornale, dove veniva spiegato come mai il sesso normalmente tende a scemare in una storia di lungo periodo.
> banalmente, all'inizio di una storia vediamo l'altra persona come qualcosa di separato da noi, un mondo a sé che non ci contempla. abbiamo quindi paura che si allontani dal nostro e vogliamo che sia con noi il più possibile, mostrando questo desiderio con il sesso. quando cominciamo a comprendere che il mondo di quella persona diventa anche il nostro non abbiamo più paura che si allontani e il sesso va a scemare, poiché quel desiderio non è più così prepotente.
> nel caso di un tradimento, probabilmente, si torna a vedere quella persona nel suo mondo, staccato dal nostro.



Curiosamente,
da una ricerca che mi spiace non saprei proprio ritrovare, pare che tra i momenti in cui l'altro ci pare più sexy e desiderabile ci siano quelli in cui lo vediamo immerso nel suo ambito lavorativo, a contatto con gli altri, appunto in un mondo che è suo e non nostro.
Questo contribuisce a farcelo vedere come "nuovo".


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non succede, lo so che capita quasi sempre... ho detto che non è utile, anzi. Che poi la gente ragioni col cazzo e la figa anche quando dovrebbe astenersene, basta guardarsi in giro e vedere lo stato di certe coppie.


Sono d'accordo.
Quando mi sono venuti a dire "è capitato" mi sono messa le mani nei capelli.


----------



## Mary The Philips (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non succede, lo so che capita quasi sempre... ho detto che non è utile, anzi. Che poi la gente ragioni col cazzo e la figa anche quando dovrebbe astenersene, basta guardarsi in giro e vedere lo stato di certe coppie.



Non sono nè il cazzo nè la figa che ragionano in quei momenti, Nobody. Sono solo uno strumento per comunicare l'incomunicabile.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Curiosamente,
> da una ricerca che mi spiace non saprei proprio ritrovare, pare che tra i momenti in cui l'altro ci pare più sexy e desiderabile ci siano quelli in cui lo vediamo immerso nel suo ambito lavorativo, a contatto con gli altri, appunto in un mondo che è suo e non nostro.
> Questo contribuisce a farcelo vedere come "nuovo".


e perché pensi che ogni tanto chieda al mio fidanzato di fare un salto in ufficio?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono nè il cazzo nè la figa che ragionano in quei momenti, Nobody.* Sono solo uno strumento per comunicare l'incomunicabile*.


vabbè... prima del tradimento non si parla perchè boh... dopo il tradimento non si parla perchè riboh... allora ci si smutanda e si dialoga di massimi sistemi. Così la coppia sicuramente ricostruisce.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Juan.
> 
> Fai bene a prenderti tutto il tempo che ti serve.
> 
> ...


Capisco perfettamente. E, dopo averla rivista ieri, sono quasi sicuro che il suo pentimento sia sincero. Quello che non so è se lei ci ricascherà di nuovo in questa situazione. E se io, che già sono "parco di dimostrazioni d'amore", non la spingerò ancora di più a cercare queste farfalle nel prossimo stronzo che si ritroverà di fianco alla scrivania... 



Nicka ha detto:


> Non ha senso, ma succede nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.
> Il sesso è anche rabbia, come dice Brunetta è anche comunicazione, un genere di comunicazione che forse si era interrotta o era disturbata e si vuole ripristinare.
> In tutte le storie di tradimento scoperto io ho sentito dire "siamo andati a letto di nuovo", quando magari il sesso incespicava nell'ultimo periodo.
> E' come se si riattivasse qualcosa, non so se sia possesso o presa di coscienza che i rapporti vanno coltivati per proseguire.


Io lo capivo benissimo che era una cazzata, ma sentivo di averne il bisogno. Non so spiegare il motivo, ma era una pulsione più forte di me.



Tessa ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: non la ami piu'? Non credo. Se no di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Sul secondo neretto: se ha capito cosa ha rischiato di perdere non lo rifara'.


Si può amare una persona senza fidarsi di lei?
Riguardo a quello che ha rischiato di perdere, si l'ha capito. Dice di averlo capito, ed io le ho risposto che forse la prossima volta sarà solo più veloce a cancellare i messaggi... 



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ci sono degli Amori che meritano un'altra possibilità; che funzioni o meno solo il tempo e la cura reciproca e gli eventi a seguire potranno dirlo. Devi decidere, con molta calma, se sei disposto a cedere altro tempo della tua vita per questa "causa", solo questo. E poi, dopo, potrai goderti la nuova bellezza di uno stare insieme più "nutriente" (cit. Ipazia) e appagante oppure arrenderti nella consapevolezza però di aver perfino fatto il tentativo supremo.


Magari è quello che mi serve. Avere la coscienza ancora più a posto di aver fatto davvero tutto il possibile...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Oh*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire se quello che sto per scrivere è per rabbia o voglia di allargare la mente ed eliminare un tantino quel dolore che viene da quel forte orgoglio maschile. Che scrivere "forte orgoglio maschile" come se la donna non avesse orgoglio, sta cominciando a darmi seriamente fastidio.
> L'errore di un tradimento come spesso scrivo ultimamente è un errore che va ridimensionato. L'errore del tradimento è grave, ma non è così grave da dare quel dolore che io ho avuto e che qua leggo. Credo non esistano forum dove si parla di un qualche errore "grave" dove la coppia o una di questa si confronti per capire, discuterne, confrontarsi etc.Peccato.
> Intanto se la coppia arriva al tradimento, di solito ci arriva per qualcosa di grave che ASSIEME, la coppia, ha costruito.
> Perchè noi masculi dobbiamo a forza viva costruirci quelle "patologie" mentali che alla fine non sono altro che ignoranza, testardaggine, ottusità, egoismo ed altro ancora che serve solo ed esclusivamente a costruire una figura "fantastica" capace soltanto se messa alla prova di farci solamente del male?
> ...



Senti ultimo,quello che ha fatto prima di  me non mi interessa,a me interessa quello che fai quando stai con me.E se stai con me,STAI CON ME.Siamo ad un punto morto della storia?ok,pausa di riflessione,ma non ESISTE CHE SCOPI,che poi una volta...non ci credo neache se lo vedo....!
Poi c'è chi è sposato e ha figli,e non entro nel merito,ma cazzo a tutti sti pentimenti,a sti pianti del cazzo io non credo come non ho creduto ai miei quando è successo a me.

In parole povere è evidente che sti due torneranno insieme,ed è evidente che torneranno insieme su basi sbagliate...io trovo juan troppo molle....e purtroppo chi è troppo molle finisce mangiato dal lupo,sempre e comunque.
Non raccontiamoci cazzate,che scopa fuori.è sicuramente quello meno coinvolto in quel momento,accetta il rischio,o non si pone il problema.E questi sono fottuti fatti.
Ripeto:non è una questione di essere masculi,o di cazzo,è una questione di essere maschi dentro,di esclusività,di dare valore a quell'esclusività,mi sento tuo e tu sei mia,quindi hai rotto questo patto implicito,fine della fiducia,e vaffanculo perr quello che mi riguarda,ma è il mio pensiero...quando ci sono famiglie e figli...il discorso è diverso.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Juan.
> 
> Fai bene a prenderti tutto il tempo che ti serve.
> 
> ...


Nau, io ti voglio bene, ma non concordo su una parola una 
Siamo esseri senzienti e razionali e dovremmo essere in grado di controllare una cosa come quella che descrivi tu. Se io ho fatto con la mia compagna un patto reciproco di fiducia e rispetto e basta un ormone che gira a farmelo dimenticare vuol dire che ho mentito all'inizio, oppure le cose sono cambiate. Prima di agire seguendo l'ormone si dovrebbe affrontare la cosa e razionalizzare (come ha fatto la tua amica) oppure chiudere e POI seguire l'ormone


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> *Quando mi sono venuti a dire "è capitato" mi sono messa le mani nei capelli*.


Immagino bene... parlare davvero no, nè prima nè dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire se quello che sto per scrivere è per rabbia o voglia di allargare la mente ed eliminare un tantino quel dolore che viene da quel forte orgoglio maschile. Che scrivere "forte orgoglio maschile" come se la donna non avesse orgoglio, sta cominciando a darmi seriamente fastidio.
> L'errore di un tradimento come spesso scrivo ultimamente è un errore che va ridimensionato. L'errore del tradimento è grave, ma non è così grave da dare quel dolore che io ho avuto e che qua leggo. Credo non esistano forum dove si parla di un qualche errore "grave" dove la coppia o una di questa si confronti per capire, discuterne, confrontarsi etc.Peccato.
> Intanto se la coppia arriva al tradimento, di solito ci arriva per qualcosa di grave che ASSIEME, la coppia, ha costruito.
> Perchè noi masculi dobbiamo a forza viva costruirci quelle "patologie" mentali che alla fine non sono altro che ignoranza, testardaggine, ottusità, egoismo ed altro ancora che serve solo ed esclusivamente a costruire una figura "fantastica" capace soltanto se messa alla prova di farci solamente del male?
> ...


Bravo! Però che fatica hai fatto per arrivare qui!


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo! Però che fatica hai fatto per arrivare qui!


l'importante è il risultato!
ultimo mi ha stupito in questo thread per la lucidità e per la comprensione che ha mostrato. :up:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ultimo,quello che ha fatto prima di  me non mi interessa,a me interessa quello che fai quando stai con me.E se stai con me,STAI CON ME.Siamo ad un punto morto della storia?ok,pausa di riflessione,ma non ESISTE CHE SCOPI,che poi una volta...non ci credo neache se lo vedo....!
> Poi c'è chi è sposato e ha figli,e non entro nel merito,ma cazzo a tutti sti pentimenti,a sti pianti del cazzo io non credo come non ho creduto ai miei quando è successo a me.
> 
> In parole povere è evidente che sti due torneranno insieme,ed è evidente che torneranno insieme su basi sbagliate...io trovo juan troppo molle....e purtroppo chi è troppo molle finisce mangiato dal lupo,sempre e comunque.
> ...


Io ho sempre ragionato così, ma quant'è difficile metterlo in pratica!
 Che te devo dì? forse hai ragione sono troppo molle e finirò mangiato dal lupo....


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Nau, io ti voglio bene, ma non concordo su una parola una
> Siamo esseri senzienti e razionali e dovremmo essere in grado di controllare una cosa come quella che descrivi tu. Se io ho fatto con la mia compagna un patto reciproco di fiducia e rispetto e basta un ormone che gira a farmelo dimenticare vuol dire che ho mentito all'inizio, oppure le cose sono cambiate. Prima di agire seguendo l'ormone si dovrebbe affrontare la cosa e razionalizzare (come ha fatto la tua amica) oppure chiudere e POI seguire l'ormone



Caro Ivan,
che bello che mi vuoi bene 

Cmq, io e te non potremmo mai metterci assieme.
Nè io e molti, molti altri qua dentro.
Perchè io la razionalità la metto al 100% in certe cose.
Ma nella voglia di fare sesso con altri... la mia determinazione è come quella che ho per smettere di fumare.

Quindi, io e te non ci mettiamo assieme. Perchè io -e tu, visto che te l'ho detto- sappiamo che l'eventuale patto di fedeltà sarebbe fragile come carta velina in una tormenta di neve.

All'epoca, quando feci il patto di fedeltà col mio ex marito... bè, non lo sapevo io. E non lo sapeva di conseguenza neppure lui.

Di certe cose te ne accorgi... dopo. Perchè prima non ci pensi, dai per scontato di essere "come tutti", di essere forte etc etc, e poi vedi che la tua scala di valori e la tua debolezza si incontrano in un punto diverso da quello che credevi.

Non so di chi sia la citazione, ma "ci si rende conto di quanto sia resistente una tazza solo quando la si scaglia contro il muro"
(la cita Tibor Fischer in "La gang del pensiero", libro che consiglio a tutti cmq)

Diciamo che concordo con te sul "dovremmo". Eppure.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si può amare una persona senza fidarsi di lei?
> Riguardo a quello che ha rischiato di perdere, si l'ha capito. Dice di averlo capito, ed io le ho risposto che forse la prossima volta sarà solo più veloce a cancellare i messaggi...


1) no, per me
2) ci stava, ti capisco. E la voglia di essere cattivo per fargliela pagare ti verra' in continuazione. Cois' come l'immagine di lei con l'altro.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei capire se quello che sto per scrivere è per rabbia o voglia di allargare la mente ed eliminare un tantino quel dolore che viene da quel forte orgoglio maschile. Che scrivere "forte orgoglio maschile" come se la donna non avesse orgoglio, sta cominciando a darmi seriamente fastidio.
> L'errore di un tradimento come spesso scrivo ultimamente è un errore che va ridimensionato. L'errore del tradimento è grave, ma non è così grave da dare quel dolore che io ho avuto e che qua leggo. Credo non esistano forum dove si parla di un qualche errore "grave" dove la coppia o una di questa si confronti per capire, discuterne, confrontarsi etc.Peccato.
> Intanto se la coppia arriva al tradimento, di solito ci arriva per qualcosa di grave che ASSIEME, la coppia, ha costruito.
> Perchè noi masculi dobbiamo a forza viva costruirci quelle "patologie" mentali che alla fine non sono altro che ignoranza, testardaggine, ottusità, egoismo ed altro ancora che serve solo ed esclusivamente a costruire una figura "fantastica" capace soltanto se messa alla prova di farci solamente del male?
> ...


quoto, ma sull'ultima parte non sono d'accordo... anche una donna ci rimane male, e tanto tanto male,non è un discorso di possesso maschile o di virilità.

io ricordo una ragazza qui, che non scrive più purtroppo. Newbie. 

Ricordo che aveva scoperto il tradimento del suo uomo, ricordo che lui aveva contratto una MST facendo un cunnilinguus all'amante, e l'aveva trasmessa a lei, e lei veniva qui con le budella di fuori dal dolore a scrivere quanto le facesse schifo baciarlo in bocca, sapendo che quella bocca era stata in mezzo alle cosce di un'altra donna. E che lo amava ancora, ma lo schifo che provava le impediva anche solo di accarezzarlo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> 1) no, per me
> 2) ci stava, ti capisco. E la voglia di essere cattivo per fargliela pagare ti verra' in continuazione. Cois' come l'immagine di lei con l'altro.


Ma che rapporto sarebbe? E' chiaro che non si può ripartire se queste sono le basi. Dopo un po' si stancherebbe anche lei di incassare e finirebbe tutto in continue liti e rinfacciamenti...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ultimo,quello che ha fatto prima di  me non mi interessa,a me interessa quello che fai quando stai con me.E se stai con me,STAI CON ME.Siamo ad un punto morto della storia?ok,pausa di riflessione,ma non ESISTE CHE SCOPI,che poi una volta...non ci credo neache se lo vedo....!
> Poi c'è chi è sposato e ha figli,e non entro nel merito,ma cazzo a tutti sti pentimenti,a sti pianti del cazzo io non credo come non ho creduto ai miei quando è successo a me.
> 
> In parole povere è evidente che sti due torneranno insieme,ed è evidente che torneranno insieme su basi sbagliate...io trovo juan troppo molle....e purtroppo chi è troppo molle finisce mangiato dal lupo,sempre e comunque.
> ...


Mi verrebbe da stringerti forte Clà, come se tu fossi mio figlio. Un semplice abbraccio a dimostrarti quanto ti voglio bene e quanto posso capirti, oltre quell'abbraccio altro non potrei darti se non la fatidica frase che un genitore può dire ad un figlio,"tu adesso non puoi capire". 
La vita caro Clà la viviamo un po tutti,ognuno vivendo la propria è fortunato quando la strada ( so che la tua strada non è stata dritta, ma in altri casi)la trova asfaltata e senza quell'intoppo che ti costringe a rivederti profondamente e sviscerare l'anima per aprire a forza gli occhi e la mente. 

E tu dovresti conoscermi, sai bene quello che pensavo, no? sai bene che sono arrivato anche alle mani, sai tante altre cose di me, quindi dovresti anche sapere che quello che hai scritto lo comprendo, ma per vicissitudini di vita non mi appartiene più come idea di base. Ma il discorso sarebbe molto lungo, mi fermo.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi, io e te non ci mettiamo assieme. Perchè io -e tu, visto che te l'ho detto- sappiamo che l'eventuale patto di fedeltà sarebbe fragile come carta velina in una tormenta di neve.


Basterebbe saperlo da subito...come fa Tebe. Uno lo sa e si regola di conseguenza.
Non va bene, invece, farlo sapendo di non essere in grado di onorarlo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*No*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io ho sempre ragionato così, ma quant'è difficile metterlo in pratica!
> Che te devo dì? forse hai ragione sono troppo molle e finirò mangiato dal lupo....



E no,tu sei quello che ha preso un bel destro in bocca e pensava di non prenderlo..che non sarebbe mai arrivato.Adesso sei al tappeto.Ma è importante come ti rialzerai.Oh io sto dalla parte tua,e in questo momento è normale essere molli,sei al tappeto.Ma cazzo stacci quanto ti pare,fatti contare,poi però ci si rialza,e si ragiona.Oh quella che ti ha dato il destro è lei,e onestamente sti cazzi che adesso piange.Sai qual'è il punto caro mio?che tu puoi a nche tornarci...ma ti fiderai?sarà più lo stesso?Lei non è più la donna che pensavi che fosse...questo è un fatto.
Ascolta io ho fatto pure peggio:io ho chiuso con una donna perchè dopo che ci eravamo lasciati dopo tre mesi si è scopata un altro...e nn entro in particolari scomodi....!Valgo solo tre mesi?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Basterebbe saperlo da subito...come fa Tebe. Uno lo sa e si regola di conseguenza.
> Non va bene, invece, farlo sapendo di non essere in grado di onorarlo.


straquototi marito...


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma che rapporto sarebbe? E' chiaro che non si può ripartire se queste sono le basi. Dopo un po' si stancherebbe anche lei di incassare e finirebbe tutto in continue liti e rinfacciamenti...


Infatti, io non ti ho mai consigliato di riprovarci, anzi


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da stringerti forte Clà, come se tu fossi mio figlio. Un semplice abbraccio a dimostrarti quanto ti voglio bene e quanto posso capirti, oltre quell'abbraccio altro non potrei darti se non la fatidica frase che un genitore può dire ad un figlio,"tu adesso non puoi capire".
> La vita caro Clà la viviamo un po tutti,ognuno vivendo la propria è fortunato quando la strada ( so che la tua strada non è stata dritta, ma in altri casi)la trova asfaltata e senza quell'intoppo che ti costringe a rivederti profondamente e sviscerare l'anima per aprire a forza gli occhi e la mente.
> 
> E tu dovresti conoscermi, sai bene quello che pensavo, no? sai bene che sono arrivato anche alle mani, sai tante altre cose di me, quindi dovresti anche sapere che quello che hai scritto lo comprendo, ma per vicissitudini di vita non mi appartiene più come idea di base. Ma il discorso sarebbe molto lungo, mi fermo.


Massimo risetto claudio.Non ti giudico,e ci mancherebbe.Ma cazzo non voglio cambiare il mondo...ma il mondo almeno in questo non cambierà me.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Infatti, io non ti ho mai consigliato di riprovarci, anzi


io personalmente credo che lui abbia già deciso, il primo post di oggi ha scritto chiaramente che LEI si aggrappa alla speranza di settembre... io gliel'ho evidenziato, lui risponde "beh è fatta così"..

non credo, credo che Juan si conosce e sa di non riuscire a passarci sopra...almeno per il momento..


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caro Ivan,
> che bello che mi vuoi bene
> 
> Cmq, io e te non potremmo mai metterci assieme.
> ...


la debolezza è mancanza di volontà, Nau. Nel senso di determinazione. La determinazione ce l'hai quando hai le motivazioni. Le motivazioni le hai quando hai fatto delle scelte. Le scelte le fai quando decidi cosa vuoi per te.
Non è debolezza: è volere una cosa che non "tutti" vogliono.
L'importante è esserne coscienti e sapere il perchè.
La debolezza è la scusa che si accampa quando non si intende assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie scelte.
O quando non si vuole capire perchè facciamo determinate scelte.
Secondo me.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Posso*



banshee ha detto:


> io personalmente credo che lui abbia già deciso, il primo post di oggi ha scritto chiaramente che LEI si aggrappa alla speranza di settembre... io gliel'ho evidenziato, lui risponde "beh è fatta così"..
> 
> non credo, credo che Juan si conosce e sa di non riuscire a passarci sopra...almeno per il momento..


Lui ci è già passato soprac on il cuore e con il cazzo.Adesso sta provando a resistere con la mente..ma non basterà.La sua parte irrazionale già ci è passata sopra....è solo questione di tempo  ma ci tornerà...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,tu sei quello che ha preso un bel destro in bocca e pensava di non prenderlo..che non sarebbe mai arrivato.Adesso sei al tappeto.Ma è importante come ti rialzerai.Oh io sto dalla parte tua,e in questo momento è normale essere molli,sei al tappeto.Ma cazzo stacci quanto ti pare,fatti contare,poi però ci si rialza,e si ragiona.Oh quella che ti ha dato il destro è lei,e onestamente sti cazzi che adesso piange.Sai qual'è il punto caro mio?che tu puoi a nche tornarci...ma ti fiderai?sarà più lo stesso?Lei non è più la donna che pensavi che fosse...questo è un fatto.
> Ascolta io ho fatto pure peggio:io ho chiuso con una donna perchè dopo che ci eravamo lasciati dopo tre mesi si è scopata un altro...e nn entro in particolari scomodi....!Valgo solo tre mesi?


Ma a questo punto che lo faccia! Che vada con qualcun'altro o con lo stesso tizio! Mi sollevi da questo immane peso che sento di avere sulle spalle. Sarò un ignavo mollaccione, ma me ne farò una ragione. 
E invece dice che mi ama...


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la debolezza è mancanza di volontà, Nau. Nel senso di determinazione. La determinazione ce l'hai quando hai le motivazioni. Le motivazioni le hai quando hai fatto delle scelte. Le scelte le fai quando decidi cosa vuoi per te.
> Non è debolezza: è volere una cosa che non "tutti" vogliono.
> L'importante è esserne coscienti e sapere il perchè.
> La debolezza è la scusa che si accampa quando non si intende assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie scelte.
> ...


perche' io le stesse cose non so dirle cosi' bene? 
Quoto tutto, pure le virgole. :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Basterebbe saperlo da subito...come fa Tebe. Uno lo sa e si regola di conseguenza.
> Non va bene, invece, farlo sapendo di non essere in grado di onorarlo.



Ma io lo so ORA.

E sì che sono proprio estrema, davvero non voglio e non prometto fedeltà fisica.
E quindi, dirai, avrei pure dovuto saperlo prima come sono no? Eh no.

E figuriamoci se lo sa una persona che si sente convintissima della sua morale, e poi si sente 'sto sconvolgimento nelle viscere. E non sa neppure che diamine sia. Come la mia amica. Una persona stra convinta che sarà sempre fedele, che deve dire al suo fidanzato? Ovviamente dirà che sarà sempre fedele, e  sarà sincera nelle sue intenzioni. Salvo fallire sui fatti.
Ripeto ripeto ripeto. NON giustifico. Siamo responsabili delle nostre azioni.

Ma dire "ah bisognerebbe" è vero solo che è come dire "ah che bello se piovesse cioccolato di alta qualità". Semplicemente, è un augurio che non tiene conto della realtà.

Se tu, o Juan, siete esseri così morali da richiedere quel tipo di coscienza e autocontrollo, bè, siete nel pieno diritto, persone come voi ESISTONO eccome e spero che al vostro fianco ci siano o ci saranno persone così.

Ma ricordo solo una persona qua che ha sentito quello sconvolgimento ed è riuscita a resistere. Passante. Magari ce ne sono anche altri non ricordo, e li sentirò nominare con piacere e rispetto.

Quello che mi dispiace non è sentire che tu, o Juan, o chi come voi, rifugge un traditore perchè ha mancato a valori per voi fondamentali, perchè è stata troppo debole etc. Avete TUTTI I DIRITTI E FATE BENE a pretendere di stare con una persona che possiate apprezzare.

Solo, tenete conto che la debolezza è la normalità. Voi volete e meritate persone come voi. Quelle che cadono, sbagliano, meglio mollarle, ok, ma non sono delle merde in modo speciale. Sono persone come la maggior parte delle persone 
Hanno fatto una cosa brutta brutta, ma non hanno fatto nulla di particolarmente inumano. Nel senso. Sono persone come tante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma che rapporto sarebbe? E' chiaro che non si può ripartire se queste sono le basi. Dopo un po' si stancherebbe anche lei di incassare e finirebbe tutto in continue liti e rinfacciamenti...


non puoi pensarci adesso. Non solo è inutile, ma devi fare altro: ti devi ritarare su te stesso. Solo quando avrai recuperato un tuo equilibrio potrai valutare se la vostra coppia potrà avere di nuovo un equilibrio.
Prima si impara a camminare, poi a correre.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma a questo punto che lo faccia! Che vada con qualcun'altro o con lo stesso tizio! Mi sollevi da questo immane peso che sento di avere sulle spalle. Sarò un ignavo mollaccione, ma me ne farò una ragione.
> E invece dice che mi ama...


Enno', bello, il ricatto morale del traditore e' questo. Lui/lei fa la cazzata e poi scarica sull'altro la responsabilita' della scelta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma a questo punto che lo faccia! Che vada con qualcun'altro o con lo stesso tizio! Mi sollevi da questo immane peso che sento di avere sulle spalle. Sarò un ignavo mollaccione, ma me ne farò una ragione.
> E invece dice che mi ama...


Avresti davvero preferito sentirle dire che non ti amava più, che amava un altro e che aveva deciso di lasciarti? Onesto.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ci è già passato soprac on il cuore e con il cazzo.Adesso sta provando a resistere con la mente..ma non basterà.La sua parte irrazionale già ci è passata sopra....è solo questione di tempo  ma ci tornerà...


ma guarda che sono d'accordo con te. il discorso è che quando ci passi sopra con il cuore e con il desiderio, ma non con la testa, condanni te stesso e l'altro ad una relazione di tensione... è questo che lui dice di non essere in grado di fare.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma a questo punto che lo faccia! Che vada con qualcun'altro o con lo stesso tizio! Mi sollevi da questo immane peso che sento di avere sulle spalle. Sarò un ignavo mollaccione, ma me ne farò una ragione.
> E invece dice che mi ama...


E no caro amico,devi scagliere per te al di là di lei.La domanda adesso è:VUOI UNA CHE TI AMA COSì?Vuoi essere amato da una donna così?che in un momento di difficoltà fa quello che ha fatto?Non deve scegliere lei per te.Cosa vuoi tu?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la debolezza è mancanza di volontà, Nau. Nel senso di determinazione. La determinazione ce l'hai quando hai le motivazioni. Le motivazioni le hai quando hai fatto delle scelte. Le scelte le fai quando decidi cosa vuoi per te.
> Non è debolezza: è volere una cosa che non "tutti" vogliono.
> L'importante è esserne coscienti e sapere il perchè.
> La debolezza è la scusa che si accampa quando non si intende assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie scelte.
> ...



Concordo.

Si cede alla tentazione quando la voglia è superiore al valore che davi. E' quello che io chiamo debolezza. Non mantenere una promessa perchè presi da altro.
Ma appunto, non sai mai (vabbè, non si sa quasi mai, ci sono sempre le eccezioni), prima, quanto sarà grande la tentazione, e quanto davvero senti tuoi certi valori.

Mà. Lo sai che io sono molto possibilista. E invece io so che è un mio limite non sentire il peso di certi valori per le altre persone.

Mi limito a dire come ci si può sentire dall'altra parte della barricata. Non spingo certo Juan al perdono.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solo, tenete conto che la debolezza è la normalità. Voi volete e meritate persone come voi. Quelle che cadono, sbagliano, meglio mollarle, ok, ma non sono delle merde in modo speciale. Sono persone come la maggior parte delle persone
> Hanno fatto una cosa brutta brutta, ma non hanno fatto nulla di particolarmente inumano. Nel senso. Sono persone come tante.


Quindi ripeto la domanda che ho fatto ieri: esistono le persone fedeli oppure esistono solo quelli che non si conoscono abbastanza da sapere che prima o poi ci cascheranno?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avresti davvero preferito sentirle dire che non ti amava più, che amava un altro e che aveva deciso di lasciarti? Onesto.


Forse ci sarei stato peggio. Ma avrei avuto la consapevolezza che non sono io quello che vuole. Invece lei mi dice che vuole me, salvo poi essere andata con un altro.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma guarda che sono d'accordo con te. il discorso è che quando ci passi sopra con il cuore e con il desiderio, ma non con la testa, condanni te stesso e l'altro ad una relazione di tensione... è questo che lui dice di non essere in grado di fare.


Si,ma ogni azione genera uan reazione,adesso può succedere tutto,ma chi ha innescato il tutto è stata la signorina....


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma a questo punto che lo faccia! Che vada con qualcun'altro o con lo stesso tizio! Mi sollevi da questo immane peso che sento di avere sulle spalle. Sarò un ignavo mollaccione, ma me ne farò una ragione.
> E invece dice che mi ama...


E bhe... dicendoti che ti ama probabilmente ti da fastidio perchè è come se desse ancora più risalto al tradimento. Se si ama non si tradisce, ma non è così. 
Non sei un mollaccione, sei un uomo che soffre ed ha bisogno di tempo. E secondo me oltre a stare lontano per decidere dovreste anche ogni tanto vedervi per parlare, sfogarvi e quant'altro vi serva per avere delle risposte reciproche. 

Però una domanda provocatoria voglio fartela: avete fatto l'amore giusto? Quando lo avete fatto in te c'era rabbia?


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma io lo so ORA.
> 
> E sì che sono proprio estrema, davvero non voglio e non prometto fedeltà fisica.
> E quindi, dirai, avrei pure dovuto saperlo prima come sono no? Eh no.
> ...


Nau, posto che non credo ( e non voglio credere) a quanto ho evidenziato, nel caso specifico non c'e' ormone...E' evidente (a me almeno) che ci fosse un problema di coppia piu' strutturale che una delle due parti ha pensato di risolvere (o dimenticare per un po') andando con un altro.
In questi casi c'e' l'obbligo morale di parlare prima con la persona con cui hai stretto il famoso patto di fiducia e rispetto.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quindi ripeto la domanda che ho fatto ieri: esistono le persone fedeli oppure esistono solo quelli che non si conoscono abbastanza da sapere che prima o poi ci cascheranno?
> 
> 
> 
> Forse ci sarei stato peggio. Ma avrei avuto la consapevolezza che non sono io quello che vuole. Invece lei mi dice che vuole me, salvo poi essere andata con un altro.


Esistono quelle fedeli,quelle oneste,e quelle rispettose.Si che esistono.La tua donna non rientra in questa categoria,ed è un suo diritto non rientrarci.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quindi ripeto la domanda che ho fatto ieri: esistono le persone fedeli oppure esistono solo quelli che non si conoscono abbastanza da sapere che prima o poi ci cascheranno?


esistono le persone.
in generale, per dire, sia che torniate insieme sia che non lo facciate, se lei avrà altre storie e non tradirà mai più non sarà certo questo tradimento a qualificarla in un modo o in un altro.
ti pare?
voi siete insieme da 12 anni.
ci sono matrimoni che durano meno.
tu la conosci, anche se non conosci tutto di lei e anche se lei cambia nel tempo.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma ogni azione genera uan reazione,adesso può succedere tutto,ma chi ha innescato il tutto è stata la signorina....


e siamo d'accordo, anche perchè io quando sento le giustificazioni per cause esterne al tradimento mi si rizzano i capelli, beh se funziona così allora io avrei potuto fare la qualunque insomma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ero giustificata no?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma a questo punto che lo faccia! Che vada con qualcun'altro o con lo stesso tizio! Mi sollevi da questo immane peso che sento di avere sulle spalle. Sarò un ignavo mollaccione, ma me ne farò una ragione.
> E invece dice che mi ama...



Evidentemente non vuole andare con l'altro.

Ha preso la decisione di tradirti, ha preso la decisione che non vuole l'altro.
Comodissimo, tutto quello che vuoi.
Ma fa parte delle sfighe della vita.

Comunque, non è che devi decidere PER LEI. Devi decidere PER TE.
Devi decidere che cosa ti fa meglio -o meno peggio, più probabilmente.
Devi decidere per te, come lei ha deciso per se stessa.

Prenditi tempo. Settembre, questo o pure dell'anno prossimo.

Nessuno ti corre dietro. 

Ma sai quel che succederà?

Passerai un sacco di tempo a pensare e rimuginare pensare e rimuginare, pro e contro, responsabilità e amore, perdono e rispetto.

E alla fine, semplicemente, alla faccia di tutti i ragionamenti, semplicemente sentirai quale è la strada meno dolorosa per te, e la sceglierai. Come se tu stessi per giorni e settimane e mesi a un bivio -o millivio- e una mattina quasi all'improvviso uno dei sentieri ti apparisse più dolce, comodo, ombreggiato. Giusto.

Arriverà quel momento, a dispetto di quanti ragionamenti tu possa fare e di quanti te ne suggeriamo noi, me compresa.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E bhe... dicendoti che ti ama probabilmente ti da fastidio perchè è come se desse ancora più risalto al tradimento. Se si ama non si tradisce, ma non è così.
> Non sei un mollaccione, sei un uomo che soffre ed ha bisogno di tempo. E secondo me oltre a stare lontano per decidere dovreste anche ogni tanto vedervi per parlare, sfogarvi e quant'altro vi serva per avere delle risposte reciproche.
> 
> Però una domanda provocatoria voglio fartela: avete fatto l'amore giusto? Quando lo avete fatto in te c'era rabbia?


Si che c'era. E sono stato tanto stronzo da dirglielo pure, dopo...


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si ama non si tradisce, ma non è così.


Cicero pro domo sua...
E' cosi', invece, altro che...


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2015)

Juan, la tua storia non è molto diversa da tante altre storie.
Si parte con i fuochi artificiali, si finisce a misurare il tempo in cui uno sta in bagno la mattina.
Questo ha un solo significato: la vostra storia è terminata, si è consumata.
Vi sono individui che comunque reggono bene ugualmente anche in queste condizioni: passano la vita a controllare i programmi sky, fanno corsi di enologia o collezionano trenini, e trattano il proprio coniuge come fosse una cariatide nell'Eretteo, saldo, granitico, immutabile e immobile.
Ma non è così: ve ne sono altri che quando la passione diventa solo un ricordo, si trovano lungo il percorso quotidiano qualcuno che gliela rammenta,  e cedono.
Lo fanno con tutte le giustificazioni di questo mondo: magari proprio quella tua ansia di controllare il tempo trascorso nel bagno e tante altre cose che ti sono sfuggite, ma che a quel punto diventano la tua colpa e la loro giustificazione.
Al tradito, se scoperte, riserveranno le solite frasi "L'abbiamo fatto solo una volta" "E' stato solo un bacio" "Non abbiamo fatto niente", ma quel che è successo veramente lo sanno i protagonisti, e tu non sei tra quelli e neppure te ne deve importare. Il perdono è un utopia. Funzionerebbe di più un'amnesia, si potesse fare.
Quell'emozione che hai provato nel fare sesso con lei... è tutto il misto di ansia, dolore, rabbia, desiderio di possesso che hai dentro. Ora.
E per lei è la conferma che ha ancora la possibilità di scegliere. Se vuole, sarai ancora suo. Ti ha messo sotto.
Ma dopo, se tornerete insieme, come tu speri ora, tu sarai quel volto che le ricorderà che ha tradito e ti ha tradito, e tu non sarai più sereno, perché la tua fiducia se ne è andata. E ancora vi troverete lì con questi nuovi pensieri a cronometrarvi in bagno. O a pranzare dai suoceri. 
Vi siete lasciati. Siete ancora giovani. Non avete figli. Non avete legami economici o vincoli matrimoniali.
Ora è tutto semplice.
Dopo, tra qualche anno, sarà estremamente doloroso. Rifletti. So quanto è difficile ragionare piuttosto che farsi dominare dalle emozioni. Ma è necessario per il tuo bene. Se ti ha tradito ora, se ha avuto bisogno di provare a vivere la passione ora, lo rifarà ancora in un futuro, o rimpiangerà di non farlo in un futuro. Non è qualcosa a cui sa rinunciare serenamente. Un abbraccio.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono quelle fedeli,quelle oneste,e quelle rispettose.Si che esistono.La tua donna non rientra in questa categoria,ed è un suo diritto non rientrarci.


esatto


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quindi ripeto la domanda che ho fatto ieri: *esistono le persone fedeli oppure esistono solo quelli che non si conoscono abbastanza da sapere che prima o poi ci cascheranno*?
> 
> 
> 
> Forse ci sarei stato peggio. Ma avrei avuto la consapevolezza che non sono io quello che vuole. Invece lei mi dice che vuole me, salvo poi essere andata con un altro.



Esistono. 
Ma non hai modo di sapere quali sono fino a che non arrivano alla fine della vita senza mai tradire.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma a questo punto che lo faccia! Che vada con qualcun'altro o con lo stesso tizio! Mi sollevi da questo immane peso che sento di avere sulle spalle. Sarò un ignavo mollaccione, ma me ne farò una ragione.
> E invece dice che mi ama...


Dirti che ti ama è almeno nei primi tempi dalla scoperta del tradimento la REAZIONE  del traditore. Ma non è che lo dica in malafede, intendiamoci, lo dice perché il risveglio è duro pure per il traditore e la paura di perdere la certezza della relazione, dell'altro, il sentirsi in colpa scatena il desiderio di trattenere il tradito più possibile accanto quindi il " ti amo" è quasi una necessità ( sua).


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Juan, la tua storia non è molto diversa da tante altre storie.
> Si parte con i fuochi artificiali, si finisce a misurare il tempo in cui uno sta in bagno la mattina.
> Questo ha un solo significato: la vostra storia è terminata, si è consumata.
> Vi sono individui che comunque reggono bene ugualmente anche in queste condizioni: passano la vita a controllare i programmi sky, fanno corsi di enologia o collezionano trenini, e trattano il proprio coniuge come fosse una cariatide nell'Eretteo, saldo, granitico, immutabile e immobile.
> ...



OT
ciao danny, come stai?


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dirti che ti ama è almeno nei primi tempi dalla scoperta del tradimento la REAZIONE  del traditore. Ma non è che lo dica in malafede, intendiamoci, lo dice perché il risveglio è duro pure per il traditore e la paura di perdere la certezza della relazione, dell'altro, il sentirsi in colpa scatena il desiderio di trattenere il tradito più possibile accanto quindi il " ti amo" è quasi una necessità ( sua).


Appunto,ma è la stessa donna che si è dimenticata di amarti mentre andava con un altro...a me sta cosa mi inquieta e non poco...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Juan, la tua storia non è molto diversa da tante altre storie.
> Si parte con i fuochi artificiali, si finisce a misurare il tempo in cui uno sta in bagno la mattina.
> Questo ha un solo significato: la vostra storia è terminata, si è consumata.
> Vi sono individui che comunque reggono bene ugualmente anche in queste condizioni: passano la vita a controllare i programmi sky, fanno corsi di enologia o collezionano trenini, e trattano il proprio coniuge come fosse una cariatide nell'Eretteo, saldo, granitico, immutabile e immobile.
> ...


Mi fa molto piacere rileggerti


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si che c'era. E sono stato tanto stronzo da dirglielo pure, dopo...


Ne ero sicuro, vorrei scriverti qualcosa ma so che mi impappinerei e non verrei ben capito. Credo comunque che il tuo amore e sincerità del "momento" e non mi riferisco soltanto all'amore fatto, siano sinonimo di grande dolore e voglia di uscire dal dolore, ci riuscirai secondo me.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Nau, posto che non credo ( e non voglio credere) a quanto ho evidenziato, nel caso specifico non c'e' ormone...E' evidente (a me almeno) che ci fosse un problema di coppia piu' strutturale che una delle due parti ha pensato di risolvere (o dimenticare per un po') andando con un altro.
> In questi casi c'e' l'obbligo morale di parlare prima con la persona con cui hai stretto il famoso patto di fiducia e rispetto.



Se si crede alle statistiche, per cui circa la metà delle persone tradisce, o pensi che la metà delle persone sia stronza forte e visceralmente, o pensi che la metà delle persone si trovi in quel punto del cammino in cui una fortissima tentazione si incrocia con valori non altrettanto fortemente sentiti (coò che io chiamo debolezza... scegli il percorso sbagliato, sapendo che non è quello giusto, perchè la tua volontà è meno forte della voglia)

Ok, la metà non sono la maggior parte. Mi sembra comunque un numero abbastanza alto per parlare di normalità.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esistono quelle fedeli,quelle oneste,e quelle rispettose.Si che esistono.La tua donna non rientra in questa categoria,ed è un suo diritto non rientrarci.


esistono eccome, esistono quelle che se hanno un problema all'interno della coppia lo affrontano in coppia, quelle che se la storia non funziona lasciano, non vanno a letto con un altro.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Cicero pro domo sua...
> E' cosi', invece, altro che...


Se si ama si sta bene con se stessi. Prima di tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,ma è la stessa donna che si è dimenticata di amarti mentre andava con un altro...a me sta cosa mi inquieta e non poco...


Ma infatti l'ho scritto perché nell'immediatezza del tradimento  ne il tradito, ne il traditore sanno realmente se amano l'altro. Però dirlo e sentirselo dire funge da salvagente ... Poi solo il tempo può far capire se tutto ciò è vero. Generalmemte la risposta  è no. Però ciò non toglie che Juan deve ancora metabolizzare, parlare con la sua ex compagna e prendere una decisione a freddo non ora che sta in pieno marasma.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esistono eccome, esistono quelle che se hanno un problema all'interno della coppia lo affrontano in coppia, quelle che se la storia non funziona lasciano, non vanno a letto con un altro.


:bravooo::bravooo:
verdissimo!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Juan, la tua storia non è molto diversa da tante altre storie.
> Si parte con i fuochi artificiali, si finisce a misurare il tempo in cui uno sta in bagno la mattina.
> Questo ha un solo significato: la vostra storia è terminata, si è consumata.
> Vi sono individui che comunque reggono bene ugualmente anche in queste condizioni: passano la vita a controllare i programmi sky, fanno corsi di enologia o collezionano trenini, e trattano il proprio coniuge come fosse una cariatide nell'Eretteo, saldo, granitico, immutabile e immobile.
> ...


Ok, ma ammettiamo che io voglia (riesca) a troncare la relazione. Mi infilerò in un' altra relazione dove si parte coi fuochi artificiali per finire con le polveri bagnate? Io di gente che sta insieme da anni e fa ancora i fuochi artificiali ne conosco davvero poca...



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne ero sicuro, vorrei scriverti qualcosa ma so che mi impappinerei e non verrei ben capito. Credo comunque che il tuo amore e sincerità del "momento" e non mi riferisco soltanto all'amore fatto, siano sinonimo di grande dolore e voglia di uscire dal dolore, ci riuscirai secondo me.


Ma io voglio uscire dal dolore, e so che in un modo o nell'altro ne uscirò. Voglio solo farlo nel modo migliore, quello giusto.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se si crede alle statistiche, per cui circa la metà delle persone tradisce, o pensi che la metà delle persone sia stronza forte e visceralmente, o pensi che la metà delle persone si trovi in quel punto del cammino in cui una fortissima tentazione si incrocia con valori non altrettanto fortemente sentiti (coò che io chiamo debolezza... scegli il percorso sbagliato, sapendo che non è quello giusto, perchè la tua volontà è meno forte della voglia)
> 
> Ok, la metà non sono la maggior parte. Mi sembra comunque un numero abbastanza alto per parlare di normalità.


Facciamone una questione di onestà.E non di normalità.Facciomone una questione di correttezza,e allora sti cazzi di ogni statistica,io sono circondato da persone,e intorno a me voglio persone oneste non statistiche,sei sei disonesta non sei anormale,non sei per me..!QUESTO è IL PUNTO.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quindi ripeto la domanda che ho fatto ieri: esistono le persone fedeli oppure esistono solo quelli che non si conoscono abbastanza da sapere che prima o poi ci cascheranno?


Esistono le persone fedeli ed esistono le persone fedeli fino al momento in cui non trovano, casualmente o cercando, *egoisticamente* una motivazione per cedere. E ti dico, di solito una persona si conosce e sa quello che potrebbe o non potrebbe fare. Quelli che cadono dal pero sono sciocchi e di norma raccontano fregnacce.
Il problema è che lei te l'ha conciata nel peggior modo possibile, forse perchè pensava fosse il migliore, il trincerarsi dietro alla scusa dei problemi e del momento è appunto una scusa.
Il fatto è che le persone spesso non sanno dire agli altri e soprattutto a se stessi "ne avevo voglia, ho fatto un qualcosa per me che purtroppo va a gravare su di te".
Certo è che se t'avesse esposto un concetto simile tu probabilmente ti saresti incazzato come una bestia, giustamente.
Così siete in una sorta di limbo in cui tu non capisci che cazzo è successo e non la riconosci (ti dico però una cosa, è sempre lei) e lei è giù di testa perchè si è trovata a non sapere come spiegarti quello che le è preso.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ok, ma ammettiamo che io voglia (riesca) a troncare la relazione. Mi infilerò in un' altra relazione dove si parte coi fuochi artificiali per finire con le polveri bagnate? Io di gente che sta insieme da anni e fa ancora i fuochi artificiali ne conosco davvero poca...
> 
> 
> 
> Ma io voglio uscire dal dolore, e so che in un modo o nell'altro ne uscirò. Voglio solo farlo nel modo migliore, quello giusto.


ma non lo puoi sapere, juan.
12 anni fa pensavi che le cose sarebbero andate come sono poi effettivamente andate?
non parlo del solo tradimento.

dal dolore si esce vivendolo.
quando è privo di sovrastrutture diventa liberatorio e non lo provi più.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esistono le persone fedeli ed esistono le persone fedeli fino al momento in cui non trovano, casualmente o cercando, *egoisticamente* una motivazione per cedere. E ti dico, di solito una persona si conosce e sa quello che potrebbe o non potrebbe fare. Quelli che cadono dal pero sono sciocchi e di norma raccontano fregnacce.
> Il problema è che lei te l'ha conciata nel peggior modo possibile, forse perchè pensava fosse il migliore, il trincerarsi dietro alla scusa dei problemi e del momento è appunto una scusa.
> Il fatto è che le persone spesso non sanno dire agli altri e soprattutto a se stessi "ne avevo voglia, ho fatto un qualcosa per me che purtroppo va a gravare su di te".
> Certo è che se t'avesse esposto un concetto simile tu probabilmente ti saresti incazzato come una bestia, giustamente.
> Così siete in una sorta di limbo in cui tu non capisci che cazzo è successo e non la riconosci (ti dico però una cosa, è sempre lei) e lei è giù di testa perchè si è trovata a non sapere come spiegarti quello che le è preso.


mah, non sono d'accordo quasi su nulla.
è una visione troppo deterministica delle persone e delle loro azioni, secondo me molto poco corrispondente alla realtà.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ok, ma ammettiamo che io voglia (riesca) a troncare la relazione. Mi infilerò in un' altra relazione dove si parte coi fuochi artificiali per finire con le polveri bagnate? Io di gente che sta insieme da anni e fa ancora i fuochi artificiali ne conosco davvero poca...
> 
> Presente. E non ti scrivo altro che poi cado nel melodrammatico.
> 
> ...


Certo, allora ti consiglio di rileggere tutto quello che ti hanno scritto sbriciolata ed ipazia, mi scusino gli altri, ma secondo me quei consigli vanno la pena di essere letti e riletti all'infinito, fallo juan. Ma fallo sul serio e non solo ora, fallo costantemente, sono secondo me consigli da non tralasciare assolutamente.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mah, non sono d'accordo quasi su nulla.
> è una visione troppo deterministica delle persone e delle loro azioni, secondo me molto poco corrispondente alla realtà.


Boh, io la vedo così.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ok, ma ammettiamo che io voglia (riesca) a troncare la relazione. Mi infilerò in un' altra relazione dove si parte coi fuochi artificiali per finire con le polveri bagnate? Io di gente che sta insieme da anni e fa ancora i fuochi artificiali ne conosco davvero poca...
> 
> 
> 
> Ma io voglio uscire dal dolore, e so che in un modo o nell'altro ne uscirò. Voglio solo farlo nel modo migliore, quello giusto.


Se pensi davvero che ogni relazione finisca nell'abitudine diglielo subito così nessuno si illuderà nei prossimi mesi.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esistono le persone fedeli ed esistono le persone fedeli fino al momento in cui non trovano, casualmente o cercando, *egoisticamente* una motivazione per cedere. E ti dico, di solito una persona si conosce e sa quello che potrebbe o non potrebbe fare. Quelli che cadono dal pero sono sciocchi e di norma raccontano fregnacce.
> Il problema è che lei te l'ha conciata nel peggior modo possibile, forse perchè pensava fosse il migliore, il trincerarsi dietro alla scusa dei problemi e del momento è appunto una scusa.
> Il fatto è che le persone spesso non sanno dire agli altri e soprattutto a se stessi "ne avevo voglia, ho fatto un qualcosa per me che purtroppo va a gravare su di te".
> *Certo è che se t'avesse esposto un concetto simile tu probabilmente ti saresti incazzato come una bestia, giustamente.*
> Così siete in una sorta di limbo in cui tu non capisci che cazzo è successo e non la riconosci (ti dico però una cosa, è sempre lei) e lei è giù di testa perchè si è trovata a non sapere come spiegarti quello che le è preso.


Di sicuro lì per lì avrei combinato il finimondo. Però ti dirò una cosa: forse avrei preferito che, successo il fatto, dopo essersene pentita, mi fosse venuta a confessare la cosa. Col cuore in mano. Non lo so, avrei almeno ritrovato alcuni di quei valori in cui credo. Non dico che l'avrei perdonata immediatamente, ma sicuramente avrei apprezzato "le palle" (perdonami la metafora maschilista  )


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Di sicuro lì per lì avrei combinato il finimondo. Però ti dirò una cosa: forse avrei preferito che, successo il fatto, dopo essersene pentita, mi fosse venuta a confessare la cosa. Col cuore in mano. Non lo so, avrei almeno ritrovato alcuni di quei valori in cui credo. Non dico che l'avrei perdonata immediatamente, ma sicuramente avrei apprezzato "le palle" (perdonami la metafora maschilista  )


Guarda che la cosa è fresca, potrebbe pure farlo tra un po'.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ok, ma ammettiamo che io voglia (riesca) a troncare la relazione. Mi infilerò in un' altra relazione dove si parte coi fuochi artificiali per finire con le polveri bagnate? Io di gente che sta insieme da anni e fa ancora i fuochi artificiali ne conosco davvero poca...



La tua visione della coppia (in genere) attuale è dominata dall'ansia: non tutte le persone in assenza di "fuochi artificiali" tradiscono.
Non è una conseguenza diretta.
Vi sono componenti caratteriali che fanno la differenza.
Io non ho mai tradito in 20 anni, mia moglie sì. Eppure vivevamo insieme, avendo le stesse esperienze, gli stessi problemi. Conosco coppie datate che sono fortemente legate da vincoli di affetto o di amore, comunque da sentimenti in cui il rispetto verso l'altro domina sulla soddisfazione personale. Anche se si è stati traditi non si deve pensare che sarà uguale con tutte, che sarà la stessa storia, che si ripeterà un cliché.
Con ogni persona sarà diverso, inevitabilmente.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se pensi davvero che ogni relazione finisca nell'abitudine diglielo subito così nessuno si illuderà nei prossimi mesi.


Io parlo sulla base dell'esperienza, limitata, mia e di altre persone. L'abitudine è sempre dietro l'angolo ed il rischio di trovarsi dietro la porta dal bagno con l'orologio in mano, od a sbadigliare a tavola con i suoceri.
Poi è chiaro che ci sono i momenti di coppia, quelli che servono a ravvivare la relazione, i weekend fuori, le gite, anche banalmente un sabato pomeriggio passato a letto. Le cose vanno a braccetto, secondo me. Non ci sono solo fuochi d'artificio e polveri bagnate, la realtà è in mezzo.


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La tua visione della coppia (in genere) attuale è dominata dall'ansia: non tutte le persone in assenza di "fuochi artificiali" tradiscono.
> Non è una conseguenza diretta.
> Vi sono componenti caratteriali che fanno la differenza.
> Io non ho mai tradito in 20 anni, mia moglie sì. Eppure vivevamo insieme, avendo le stesse esperienze, gli stessi problemi. Conosco coppie datate che sono fortemente legate da vincoli di affetto o di amore, comunque da sentimenti in cui il rispetto verso l'altro domina sulla soddisfazione personale. Anche se si è stati traditi non si deve pensare che sarà uguale con tutte, che sarà la stessa storia, che si ripeterà un cliché.
> Con ogni persona sarà diverso, inevitabilmente.


bentornato


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che la cosa è fresca, potrebbe pure farlo tra un po'.


Eh ma ora conta relativamente, certo apprezzerei una giustificazione più sincera di quella che mi ha dato. Ma ora è tardi.
Doveva dirmelo prima che lo scoprissi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esistono le persone fedeli ed esistono le persone fedeli fino al momento in cui non trovano, casualmente o cercando, *egoisticamente* una motivazione per cedere. E ti dico, di solito una persona si conosce e sa quello che potrebbe o non potrebbe fare. Quelli che cadono dal pero sono sciocchi e di norma raccontano fregnacce.
> Il problema è che lei te l'ha conciata nel peggior modo possibile, forse perchè pensava fosse il migliore, il trincerarsi dietro alla scusa dei problemi e del momento è appunto una scusa.
> Il fatto è che le persone spesso non sanno dire agli altri e soprattutto a se stessi "ne avevo voglia, ho fatto un qualcosa per me che purtroppo va a gravare su di te".
> Certo è che se t'avesse esposto un concetto simile tu probabilmente ti saresti incazzato come una bestia, giustamente.
> Così siete in una sorta di limbo in cui tu non capisci che cazzo è successo e non la riconosci (ti dico però una cosa, è sempre lei) e lei è giù di testa perchè si è trovata a non sapere come spiegarti quello che le è preso.


Semplifichi troppo.
Perché una persona ha bisogno egoisticamente quel bisogno?
Non ci credo che sempre sti colleghi siano così attraenti.
Quindi i bisogni sono altri e quasi sempre non consapevoli, altrimenti potrebbero essere verbalizzati prima.
Sono bisogni che possono portare a mangiare cioccolatini, sapendo che fanno male, o a fumare o bere ecc.
Il traditore è una persona che agisce inconsapevolmente e fa precipitare il tradito dal suo comodo posto di consapevolezze che come una tenda gli hanno occultato la realtà della relazione.
Entrambi devono capire. Cosa accadrà dopo si vedrà dopo, consapevolmente.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Eh ma ora conta relativamente, certo apprezzerei una giustificazione più sincera di quella che mi ha dato. Ma ora è tardi.
> Doveva dirmelo prima che lo scoprissi.


con i "potevo, volevo, dovevo", non vai lontano Juan  pensa a: da ora in poi...


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Eh ma ora conta relativamente, certo apprezzerei una giustificazione più sincera di quella che mi ha dato. Ma ora è tardi.
> Doveva dirmelo prima che lo scoprissi.


Secondo me ora puoi dire quello che vuoi e lei allo stesso modo.
Se lei vuole stare con te perchè avrebbe dovuto dirtelo?
Se non vuole stare con te perchè non coglie la palla al balzo? Per orgoglio di averci fatto una figura di merda?
Adesso è il momento in cui come vi muovete, entrambi, sbagliate.
Io credo che ci sia bisogno di un po' di tempo e poi è il momento di ripartire o stoppare. Ripartire su nuove basi eventualmente, sapendo oggi che lei può cadere, ma puoi cadere pure tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Si cede alla tentazione quando la voglia è superiore al valore che davi. E' quello che io chiamo debolezza. Non mantenere una promessa perchè presi da altro.
> Ma appunto, non sai mai (vabbè, non si sa quasi mai, ci sono sempre le eccezioni), prima, quanto sarà grande la tentazione, e quanto davvero senti tuoi certi valori.
> ...


ma vedi, Nau, se uno non riesce a governare le tentazioni, è semplicemente perchè ha delle motivazioni per non farlo.
A quel punto, se lo fai sempre, non sono manco più tentazioni: tentazioni de che? rispetto a quale impegno?
Chiamarle tentazioni, se non si combattono, è un pararsi il culo.
In realtà è un non voler mai perdere un'occasione.
E bisognerebbe capire perchè si ha così paura di perdere chissà cosa.
Se invece in un determinato momento della tua vita senti il bisogno di appagare un tuo egoistico bisogno, bisognerebbe capire da cosa è nato quel bisogno.
Perchè il tipo che ti ascolta con orecchio nuovo, lo trovi mediamente spesso.
Ma il più delle volte vedi attraverso, per quanto poco te ne cale.
Se invece ti soffermi a prestare attenzione a quell'ascolto, è perchè ne hai bisogno, in quel momento.
E ci sono momenti in cui decidiamo di dare la priorità ai nostri bisogni, a discapito del resto.
Magari pensando che, tanto, non lo verrà mai a sapere nessuno e nessuno ne soffrirà.
E' una scorciatoia, però. Perchè quel bisogno ha un'altra origine. 
Ma curare l'origine è problematico: intanto bisogna capire quale sia, e non sempre è una sola.
Ed è un lavoro faticoso, di cui spesso non capiamo bene la necessità: d'altra parte c'è l'evasione e l'immediato appagamento del bisogno.
A quel punto abbiamo in mano una bilancia.
Adrenalina ed endorfine probabilmente la starano un po', ma la bilancia l'abbiamo sempre in mano noi.
Quando facciamo cose e siamo costretti a farle di nascosto, non alla luce del sole, dovremmo almeno prendere un respiro e chiederci come mai, se quella cosa in quel momento ci sembra quella giusta per noi, dobbiamo nasconderla.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Eh ma ora conta relativamente, certo apprezzerei una giustificazione più sincera di quella che mi ha dato. Ma ora è tardi.
> Doveva dirmelo prima che lo scoprissi.


Lei è probabilmente sincera ma non ti dice la verità che tu intuisci che è un'altra semplicemente perché non la sa.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Eh ma ora conta relativamente, certo apprezzerei una giustificazione più sincera di quella che mi ha dato. Ma ora è tardi.
> Doveva dirmelo prima che lo scoprissi.


Giovà hai ragione.Che ti devo dire?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamone una questione di onestà.E non di normalità.Facciomone una questione di correttezza,e allora sti cazzi di ogni statistica,io sono circondato da persone,e intorno a me voglio persone oneste non statistiche,sei sei disonesta non sei anormale,non sei per me..!QUESTO è IL PUNTO.



Certo.

Io so di essere sensibile alle tentazioni, tendo a giustificare le debolezze negli altri.
Chi è più morale, o forte, o onesto, o non sente certe tentazioni, è giustissimo che voglia persone come lui accanto a sè.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vedi, Nau, se uno non riesce a governare le tentazioni, è semplicemente perchè ha delle motivazioni per non farlo.
> A quel punto, se lo fai sempre, non sono manco più tentazioni: tentazioni de che? rispetto a quale impegno?
> Chiamarle tentazioni, se non si combattono, è un pararsi il culo.
> In realtà è un non voler mai perdere un'occasione.
> ...


che lo scrivo a fare....:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vedi, Nau, se uno non riesce a governare le tentazioni, è semplicemente perchè ha delle motivazioni per non farlo.
> A quel punto, se lo fai sempre, non sono manco più tentazioni: tentazioni de che? rispetto a quale impegno?
> Chiamarle tentazioni, se non si combattono, è un pararsi il culo.
> In realtà è un non voler mai perdere un'occasione.
> ...


Davvero bello quello che hai scritto!


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ok, ma ammettiamo che io voglia (riesca) a troncare la relazione. Mi infilerò in un' altra relazione dove si parte coi fuochi artificiali per finire con le polveri bagnate? Io di gente che sta insieme da anni e fa ancora i fuochi artificiali ne conosco davvero poca...
> 
> 
> 
> Ma io voglio uscire dal dolore, e so che in un modo o nell'altro ne uscirò. Voglio solo farlo nel modo migliore, quello giusto.


Quando ripartirai con una nuova relazione, e succederà, dovrete essere "sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda", cioè ci dovrà essere coincidenza di desideri in QUEL MOMENTO. Nessuno mai in nessun luogo, in nessun tempo, in nessun momento conosce il futuro. 
Solo dovrai essere chiaro: "non posso tollerare di essere tradito". Fine.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Io so di essere sensibile alle tentazioni, tendo a giustificare le debolezze negli altri.
> Chi è più morale, o forte, o onesto, o non sente certe tentazioni, è giustissimo che voglia persone come lui accanto a sè.


Ma che ti credi che io no?:rotfl::rotfl: io scelgo ogni giorno...e non sempre sono scelte facili...poi quando vai avantio con gli anni...è pure peggio.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semplifichi troppo.
> Perché una persona ha bisogno egoisticamente quel bisogno?
> Non ci credo che sempre sti colleghi siano così attraenti.
> Quindi i bisogni sono altri e quasi sempre non consapevoli, altrimenti potrebbero essere verbalizzati prima.
> ...


Certo che semplifico, io in genere la penso così, non posso entrare nello specifico della storia di cui si parla perchè non conosco i soggetti.
Io già solo a leggere che era tutto routine da sbadiglio la domenica dai suoceri la piglio male. 
Ma la piglio male perchè è evidente che siano scattati dei bisogni che non sono appunto il cioccolato o il fumare, dato che ne ha parlato davvero come una devitalizzazione (cit.), ma bisogni di cose che sono proprie della coppia.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando ripartirai con una nuova relazione, e succederà, dovrete essere "sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda", cioè ci dovrà essere coincidenza di desideri in QUEL MOMENTO. Nessuno mai in nessun luogo, in nessun tempo, in nessun momento conosce il futuro.
> *Solo dovrai essere chiaro: "non posso tollerare di essere tradito". Fine.*


chiarimento che comunque non lo metterà al riparo di nulla.
ecco perché dicevo che non è una cosa positiva avere avuto un'unica relazione a 32 anni.
misuri tutto su quella e ti ritrovi a conoscere poco.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei è probabilmente sincera ma non ti dice la verità che tu intuisci che è un'altra semplicemente perché non la sa.


Vorrei poter fare qualcosa per fargliela scoprire questa verità.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vedi, Nau, se uno non riesce a governare le tentazioni, è semplicemente perchè ha delle motivazioni per non farlo.
> A quel punto, se lo fai sempre, non sono manco più tentazioni: tentazioni de che? rispetto a quale impegno?
> Chiamarle tentazioni, se non si combattono, è un pararsi il culo.
> In realtà è un non voler mai perdere un'occasione.
> ...


Appunto.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vedi, Nau, se uno non riesce a governare le tentazioni, è semplicemente perchè ha delle motivazioni per non farlo.
> A quel punto, se lo fai sempre, non sono manco più tentazioni: tentazioni de che? rispetto a quale impegno?
> Chiamarle tentazioni, se non si combattono, è un pararsi il culo.
> In realtà è un non voler mai perdere un'occasione.
> ...



Non ho nulla da eccepire.

Non contrasta neppure un pò con l'idea che ho. E in effetti, io non giustifico il tradimento. Nel senso, sono d'accordissimo che ci si debba prendere la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.
Sono semplicemente più fatalistica, o non so che termine usare, che certe situazioni si presentino abbastanza di frequente, e che ci si trovi costretti ad affrontare certe problematiche.
E che certe domnde, quelle che tu giustamente suggerisci ci si dovrebbe fare, in un certo momento, quando più ce le si dovrebbe fare, non ci sfiorano neppure per un pò.

A quel punto, l'altro ha tutto il diritto di non volere una persona così al suo fianco.

L'unica cosa che dico, è che quella situazione è frequente, e non una abnormalità.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Quando ripartirai con una nuova relazione*, e succederà, dovrete essere "sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda", cioè ci dovrà essere coincidenza di desideri in QUEL MOMENTO. Nessuno mai in nessun luogo, in nessun tempo, in nessun momento conosce il futuro.
> *Solo dovrai essere chiaro: "non posso tollerare di essere tradito".* Fine.


Però questo dovrebbe essere scontato in ogni nuova relazione... non dovrebbe mai esserci alcun bisogno di doverlo precisare. Chi mai tollera di essere cornificato dalla nuova partner (oddio pure da una vecchia )


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Vorrei poter fare qualcosa per fargliela scoprire questa verità.


Ma tu devi capire la tua. Prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei è probabilmente sincera ma non ti dice la verità che tu intuisci che è un'altra semplicemente perché non la sa.


Quoto


----------



## Darty (8 Luglio 2015)

*Sì*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Juan.
> 
> Fai bene a prenderti tutto il tempo che ti serve.
> 
> ...


Quoto, brava!


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando ripartirai con una nuova relazione, e succederà, dovrete essere "sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda", cioè ci dovrà essere coincidenza di desideri in QUEL MOMENTO. Nessuno mai in nessun luogo, in nessun tempo, in nessun momento conosce il futuro.
> Solo dovrai essere chiaro: "non posso tollerare di essere tradito". Fine.



Ti chiedo anticipatamente scusa, ma hai rotto il cazzo. 

Secondo te chi comincia una relazione come la comincia? per virtù dello spirito santo o perchè si crede di stare sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda? 

Ecco, quando cominci una relazione giovà (cit oscuro) mi raccomando dillo a viva voce: MI HANNO TRADITO E NON TOLLERO L'INFEDELTA'. 

Fine. Embolo. Scusa di nuovo eh.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho nulla da eccepire.
> 
> Non contrasta neppure un pò con l'idea che ho. E in effetti, io non giustifico il tradimento. Nel senso, sono d'accordissimo che ci si debba prendere la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.
> Sono semplicemente più fatalistica, o non so che termine usare, che certe situazioni si presentino abbastanza di frequente, e che ci si trovi costretti ad affrontare certe problematiche.
> ...


io la penso assolutamente come te.
le situazioni e le persone non si controllano, e anche chi dice "ma io questo non lo farei mai!" può invece arrivare a farlo in qualche momento della vita.
non significa che quella persona sia egoista, o che abbia mentito a se stessa o che altro.
per me è lo scorrere della vita.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu devi capire la tua. Prima.


Ma io non devo giustificare niente. O meglio, il nostro rapporto aveva dei problemi, come tutti i rapporti. Sicuramente alcuni di questi sono dovuti a me, al mio modo di fare, al mio modo di essere. Come altri possono essere dipesi da lei. Ora, l'addurre motivazioni pretestuose ad un gesto del genere non aiuta neanche me a capire la mia di verità. Io vorrei poter capire se veramente ha avuto questa pulsione forte nei confronti di questa persona e perchè. Vorrei poter capire perchè è arrivata al punto di togliersi le mutande con questo tizio. E vorrei poter capire se si è costruita una sua verità per andare avanti senza pensare di essere una poco di buono che va col primo che capita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io la penso assolutamente come te.
> le situazioni e le persone non si controllano, e anche chi dice "ma io questo non lo farei mai!" può invece arrivare a farlo in qualche momento della vita.
> non significa che quella persona sia egoista, o che abbia mentito a se stessa o che altro.
> *per me è lo scorrere della vita*.


cioè il destino beffardo?
e il libero arbitrio?


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Ma*



Dalida ha detto:


> io la penso assolutamente come te.
> le situazioni e le persone non si controllano, e anche chi dice "ma io questo non lo farei mai!" può invece arrivare a farlo in qualche momento della vita.
> non significa che quella persona sia egoista, o che abbia mentito a se stessa o che altro.
> per me è lo scorrere della vita.


Insomma ti deve comunque appartenere l'azione.Oh io nn andrò mai a rapinare una banca...fine.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè il destino beffardo?
> e il libero arbitrio?



La casualità ci porta davanti cose belle e brutte.

Un lutto, la perdita del lavoro, la quotidianità particolarmente pesante in un certo momento, un collega flirtante.

Il nostro libero arbitrio ci dovrebbe guidare a come affrontare ciascuna di quelle situazioni.

L'ideale è che ci si soffermi a riflettere prima di intraprendere azioni -o inazioni- in ciascuno di quei frangenti.

La bieca realtà è che certe volte agiamo di impulso e non riflettiamo.

Feriamo le persone con parole stoccanti quando siamo irritati. Ignoriamo i bisogni di chi ci è accanto. Tradiamo. 
La responsabilità è solo e soltanto nostra.

Tendo, personalmente, a cercare attenuanti negli altri -sperando ovviamente che le stesse attenuanti vengano riconosciute a me, mentre faccio del mio meglio per non ferire le persone- tenendo in considerazione che nessuno è mai riuscito a non ferire nessuno, mai, in nessuna circostanza, in nessun modo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma io non devo giustificare niente. O meglio, il nostro rapporto aveva dei problemi, come tutti i rapporti. Sicuramente alcuni di questi sono dovuti a me, al mio modo di fare, al mio modo di essere. Come altri possono essere dipesi da lei. Ora, l'addurre motivazioni pretestuose ad un gesto del genere non aiuta neanche me a capire la mia di verità. Io vorrei poter capire se veramente ha avuto questa pulsione forte nei confronti di questa persona e perchè. Vorrei poter capire perchè è arrivata al punto di togliersi le mutande con questo tizio. E vorrei poter capire se si è costruita una sua verità per andare avanti senza pensare di essere una poco di buono che va col primo che capita.


Juanìn, se vuoi capire come mai è arrivata a calarsi le mutande, devi capire come mai in quel momento ha visto lui e non te. Non ci sono cazzi, se ti è stata fedele per 12 anni quattro cazzo di principi ce li aveva pure lei. Perchè a una donna tra i venti e i trent'anni le occasioni capitano spesso.
Allora.
Le motivazioni sono in lei E nella vostra coppia.
Se tu con lei non ci vuoi parlare adesso è comprensibile.
Allora puoi solo cercare di capire quali cerpe c'erano nella vostra coppia.
E lo so che tu non hai fatto niente di male e non capisci perchè devi trovare giustificazioni o addossarti colpe.
Infatti non devi fare quello.
SE vuoi capire, devi trovare i motivi.
Se vuoi ancora quella donna, ti tiri su le maniche e ti sporchi la tunichetta bianca.
Altrimenti là fuori c'è un vasto mare.
Occhio però: fatti bene i conti di quello che perdi.
Che mica è semplice trovare quello che ci fa star bene per 12 anni.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La casualità ci porta davanti cose belle e brutte.
> 
> *Un lutto, la perdita del lavoro, la quotidianità particolarmente pesante in un certo momento, un collega flirtante.
> *
> ...



avuto tutto contemporaneamente mentre stavo pur in crisi col mio ex... sono andata ad ubriacarmi con le amiche non ho scopato con un altro.... quoto Sbri e Oscuro, libero arbitrio e l'azione ti deve appartenere....


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè il destino beffardo?
> e il libero arbitrio?


e i casi della vita?
tu hai sempre fatto tutto quello che ti aspettavi da te stessa?


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma ti deve comunque appartenere l'azione.Oh io nn andrò mai a rapinare una banca...fine.


questi esempi però lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano, nel senso che il rapinare una banca attiene anche alle leggi dello stato.
peraltro, conosco anche chi si è trovato a delinquere e si è poi pentito amaramente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma io non devo giustificare niente. O meglio, il nostro rapporto aveva dei problemi, come tutti i rapporti. Sicuramente alcuni di questi sono dovuti a me, al mio modo di fare, al mio modo di essere. Come altri possono essere dipesi da lei. Ora, l'addurre motivazioni pretestuose ad un gesto del genere non aiuta neanche me a capire la mia di verità. Io vorrei poter capire se veramente ha avuto questa pulsione forte nei confronti di questa persona e perchè. Vorrei poter capire perchè è arrivata al punto di togliersi le mutande con questo tizio. E vorrei poter capire se si è costruita una sua verità per andare avanti senza pensare di essere una poco di buono che va col primo che capita.


Guarda che per capire queste cose ci vogliono anni, altro che avere le idee chiare a settembre.
Lo so che stai male e che non vedi alcun rapporto, altro che giustificazione, tra qualunque disagio e il fare sesso con un fesso. Lo so.
Ma è perché il dolore e la ferita narcisistica ti fanno immaginare cose ma soprattutto vissuti emotivi in lei che non sono quelli avvenuti.
Capisco anche il tuo bisogno di razionalizzare. Dipende dal carattere.
Devi trovare calma per poter mettere a tacere le mille cose che ti girano per la testa.

Per me per il futuro devi solo sentire se provi per lei un sentimento più forte della rabbia e del disgusto, se c'è farai questo lungo percorso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e i casi della vita?
> tu hai sempre fatto tutto quello che ti aspettavi da te stessa?


No, ho tradito me stessa ma i casi della vita non c'entrano una mazza. Ho scelto io di farlo. Sapevo perfettamente che avevo altre scelte.C'è sempre un'altra opzione, quando scegliamo, altrimenti non sarebbe una scelta.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu devi capire la tua. Prima.


Ri-quoto


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> questi esempi però lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano, nel senso che il rapinare una banca attiene anche alle leggi dello stato.
> peraltro, conosco anche chi si è trovato a delinquere e si è poi pentito amaramente.


Daly ho estremizzato,e poi delle leggi dello stato sti cazzi se mi appartiene l'azione.Io sono uno che non ama i limiti di velocità...mi appartiene non rispettarli,è una questione legata alla persona.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, ho tradito me stessa ma i casi della vita non c'entrano una mazza. Ho scelto io di farlo. Sapevo perfettamente che avevo altre scelte.C'è sempre un'altra opzione, quando scegliamo, altrimenti non sarebbe una scelta.


forse non mi sono spiegata.
è evidente che scegliamo e che solo a posteriori consideriamo quella scelta un errore.
io dico che si commettono errori, e che non per questo allora automaticamente lo rifarai ecc.
conosco un tizio.
ottima famiglia, molto benestante, lui era un ragazzo scapestrato ma sano, come dire.
lo piazzano in banca.
tempo qualche anno e si trova a rubare dei soldi dai conti correnti.
confessa abbastanza spontaneamente e scoppia un casino che non ne hai idea.
adesso sembra un settantenne anche se è sulla cinquantina, depresso, preda di sensi di colpa continui nonostante abbia pagato.
come si qualifica questa persona?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> avuto tutto contemporaneamente mentre stavo pur in crisi col mio ex... sono andata ad ubriacarmi con le amiche non ho scopato con un altro.... quoto Sbri e Oscuro, libero arbitrio e l'azione ti deve appartenere....



Ma sì.
Non ho mai detto che bisogna comprendere ed accettare perchè sono cose che capitano a tutti e cui nessuno sa resistere.
Sempre detto che c'è chi resiste e sceglie di mantenere il corso d'azione che ritiene e ha sempre ritenuto giusto.

Solo, è "normale" anche l'altro comportamento. Molto meno lodevole  ma è "normale". Non sono, non siamo, mostri. 

Personalmente? Un esempio diverso?

Nel tradimento lasciamo stare  ma nel fatto di stare infinitamente attenta alle parole e a non ferire gli altri quando sono nervosa sono stra attenta e non ho MAI, MAI dovuto dire "scusa non intendevo quello che ho detto".
E invece, amici, morosi, persino mia madre e padre, mi hanno detto cose terribili che mi hanno ferito profondamente. A lungo.

Io sono capace di non farlo. Di trattenermi sempre, di tenere sempre in considerazione la sensibilità dell'altro e non dire cose che "non penso" a meno che io non lo voglia effettivamente.
Questo per me è davvero un valore profondamente radicato.

Eppure, ho sempre pensato che se queste cose capitano, vuol dire che ci sono pulsioni "normali" seppure deprecabili nelle altre persone che li portano a non trattenersi. E a dover dire "mi dispiace", dopo.

Cerco di considerare con pazienza e comprensione questi fatti che io sono capace di evitare, per la considerazione che ho delle persone, e che le altre persone non hanno verso di me.

Sapendo benissimo che ci sono cose in cui invece io non riesco ad essere ferma, e gli altri sì.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sì.
> Non ho mai detto che bisogna comprendere ed accettare perchè sono cose che capitano a tutti e cui nessuno sa resistere.
> Sempre detto che c'è chi resiste e sceglie di mantenere il corso d'azione che ritiene e ha sempre ritenuto giusto.
> 
> ...


Preferisco uno stronzo della mia donna,che apre le gambe per rabbia....


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma io non devo giustificare niente. O meglio, il nostro rapporto aveva dei problemi, come tutti i rapporti. Sicuramente alcuni di questi sono dovuti a me, al mio modo di fare, al mio modo di essere. Come altri possono essere dipesi da lei. Ora, l'addurre motivazioni pretestuose ad un gesto del genere non aiuta neanche me a capire la mia di verità. Io vorrei poter capire se veramente ha avuto questa pulsione forte nei confronti di questa persona e perchè. Vorrei poter capire perchè è arrivata al punto di togliersi le mutande con questo tizio. E vorrei poter capire se si è costruita una sua verità per andare avanti senza pensare di essere una poco di buono che va col primo che capita.


Non è una poco di buono, semmai una che in certe situazioni di disagio cerca conforto in modo sbagliato per se e per chi le sta accanto. Quello che devi capire tu non è tanto perché lo ha fatto ma se ritieni di poterti fidare di lei da qui all'eternità ( sto volutamente esagerando). Perché se tu non tu non ti fiderai più  di lei, lei potrà esser pure Santa ma a te non convincerà comunque e il vostro rapporto sarà sempre sull'orlo del sospetto e capisci che voler costruire una famiglia ( figli compresi) con queste premesse è sconsiderato.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, ho tradito me stessa ma i casi della vita non c'entrano una mazza. Ho scelto io di farlo. Sapevo perfettamente che avevo altre scelte.C'è sempre un'altra opzione, quando scegliamo, altrimenti non sarebbe una scelta.


Quotone.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quotone.


quoti, ok, ma allora perché l'hai fatto?
perché hai deciso consapevolmente di tradire te stessa?
lo rifaresti sapendo quello che sai ora?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sì.
> Non ho mai detto che bisogna comprendere ed accettare perchè sono cose che capitano a tutti e cui nessuno sa resistere.
> Sempre detto che c'è chi resiste e sceglie di mantenere il corso d'azione che ritiene e ha sempre ritenuto giusto.
> 
> ...


no aspetta io non ritengo "deprecabile" chi tradisce.. non mi appartiene, non lo giustifico ma capisco che può capitare.

io personalmente trovo deprecabile addurre come giustificazione ad un rapporto sessuale le malattie in famiglia, il lavoro, la situazione, l'essere trascurati.

balle, se vai a letto con un* è perchè ti piace  perchè c'è attrazione.. per cui, ok, c'è un tradimento e può capitare, ma perchè cercare sempre motivazioni esterne? come se non dipendesse dalla propria volontà, ma sai, le contingenze... 

se non dipende dalla volontà del traditore, allora siamo in presenza di circonvenzione di incapace. e qui si va sul penale 

sul discorso che fai tu del tuo stile comunicativo, ti faccio i miei complimenti sinceri  è molto bella la tua premura e sensibilità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata.
> è evidente che scegliamo e che solo a posteriori consideriamo quella scelta un errore.
> io dico che si commettono errori, e che non per questo allora automaticamente lo rifarai ecc.
> conosco un tizio.
> ...


un ladro, Dalida, pure un po' coglione. 
Non è che per diventare ladro lo devi fare spesso. 
Anche perchè in banca dopo la prima volta che ti beccano, non ti danno più occasioni per farlo.
E ti beccano, matematico.
E bisogna tener presente che non tutti, quando hanno l'occasione, rubano.
Specialmente se hai un posto in banca, perchè allora sei pure fesso a perderlo.
Poi c'è la redenzione.
E io credo nella redenzione, ENTRO CERTI LIMITI.
Ma non è il fatto che hai l'occasione di rubare che ti rende ladro.
Ti rende ladro esattamente il pensiero di poter rubare senza che ti becchino.
Come ti rende traditore il pensiero di tradire senza che ti becchino.
Perchè come per il ladro, se il traditore sapesse di essere beccato, non tradirebbe, perlopiù.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Juanìn, se vuoi capire come mai è arrivata a calarsi le mutande, devi capire come mai in quel momento ha visto lui e non te. Non ci sono cazzi, se ti è stata fedele per 12 anni quattro cazzo di principi ce li aveva pure lei. Perchè a una donna tra i venti e i trent'anni le occasioni capitano spesso.
> Allora.
> Le motivazioni sono in lei E nella vostra coppia.
> Se tu con lei non ci vuoi parlare adesso è comprensibile.
> ...


Ovviamente ho dubitato anche che sia stata fedele per tutti i 12 anni. Prove non ne ho, ma il dubbio resta. Io adesso ci vorrei parlare con lei, ma sono certo che non caverei un ragno dal buco. Aggrappata com'è alla speranza di riconquistarmi non mi direbbe niente. La conosco, la paura di perdere definitivamente tutto quello che aveva sarebbe così forte da paralizzarla completamente. Potrei anche essere disposto a sporcarmi la tunichetta bianca, ma vorrei riuscire a farla essere sincera, prima con se stessa e poi con me.


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca di capire che usi una modalità di dialogo che punta costantemente a demolire l'interlocutore senza mai entrare nel merito dell'argomento.
> Credo che questo sia il quarto post che scambio con te proprio perché adotti questa modalità.
> Mi congedo invitandoti a lasciare questa modalità allo stadio, se desideri migliorare le tue relazioni e, di conseguenza, il tuo stato di benessere.


Si vede che mi hai letto poco. E il fatto che con me tu ti relazioni poco perchè non ti sono simpatico me ne farò una ragione, non posso stare simpatico a tutti, poi un traditore seriale non gode di nessuna stima. Ho le spalle grosse.
Per quanto concerne migliorare e stato di benessere, prima di lanciare la pietra guardarsi in casa propria. Ora posso congedarmi. Un bacio in fronte.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un ladro, Dalida, pure un po' coglione.
> Non è che per diventare ladro lo devi fare spesso.
> Anche perchè in banca dopo la prima volta che ti beccano, non ti danno più occasioni per farlo.
> E ti beccano, matematico.
> ...


ladro, come traditore, possono essere status TEMPORANEI.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no aspetta io non ritengo "deprecabile" chi tradisce.. non mi appartiene, non lo giustifico ma capisco che può capitare.
> 
> io personalmente trovo deprecabile addurre come giustificazione ad un rapporto sessuale le malattie in famiglia, il lavoro, la situazione, l'essere trascurati.
> 
> ...



Guarda che siamo d'accordo.
Sul discorso tradimento e giustificazioni.

Penso tuttavia che chi se la racconta, se la racconta proprio, spesso e volentieri. (traditori seriali esclusi  )
Qua siamo abituati a sviscerare l'argomento ed ad osservarlo con una certa lucidità.

La mia amica in preda alla foia, quella lucidità non ce l'aveva. Si dava lei stessa spiegazioni "esterne" per cercare di comprendere qualcosa che non riconosceva e non sentiva che le appartenesse.

Dopo lunghi discorsi tra me e lei, è arrivata alla conclusione che, appunto, solo di foia si trattava. E siamo state in grado di riderci su.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Dalida ha detto:


> ladro, come traditore, possono essere status TEMPORANEI.


Si,resta che lo hai dentro,puoi esserlo.Non sempre.Hai la malattia ma non sempre gli effetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoti, ok, ma allora perché l'hai fatto?
> perché hai deciso consapevolmente di tradire te stessa?
> lo rifaresti sapendo quello che sai ora?


perchè ho deciso di fare una cosa che andava contro i miei principi. Proprio perchè ne sentivo il bisogno.
L'altra opzione era... arrendermi a quello che altri avevano fatto a me.
Quindi ho deciso di giocare sporco anche io.
Nelle stesse condizioni lo rifarei e tornerei a pagarne il prezzo, consapevolmente.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,resta che lo hai dentro,puoi esserlo.Non sempre.Hai la malattia ma non sempre gli effetti.


appunto, si possono avere dentro delle cose che non ti aspetteresti fintanto che non si manifestano.
io e te abbiamo tradito in nostre precedenti relazioni per motivi simili, adesso non lo faremmo più.
dalle malattie si può guarire.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho deciso di fare una cosa che andava contro i miei principi. Proprio perchè ne sentivo il bisogno.
> L'altra opzione era... arrendermi a quello che altri avevano fatto a me.
> Quindi ho deciso di giocare sporco anche io.
> Nelle stesse condizioni lo rifarei e tornerei a pagarne il prezzo, consapevolmente.


scusa sbri, ma a me questa risposta sembra nient'affatto esplicativa.
cioè non capisco quale sia la logica di base.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

rileggendola, mi viene anche da dire che praticamente chiunque potrebbe applicare questa spiegazione ad ogni genere di situazione.
insomma, mi sembra fumosa.
scusa, eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho dubitato anche che sia stata fedele per tutti i 12 anni. Prove non ne ho, ma il dubbio resta. Io adesso ci vorrei parlare con lei, ma sono certo che non caverei un ragno dal buco. Aggrappata com'è alla speranza di riconquistarmi non mi direbbe niente. La conosco, la paura di perdere definitivamente tutto quello che aveva sarebbe così forte da paralizzarla completamente. Potrei anche essere disposto a sporcarmi la tunichetta bianca, ma vorrei riuscire a farla essere sincera, prima con se stessa e poi con me.


ellamadò, mo è diventata 'na seriale. Fino a un mese fa ci volevi fare un figlio con lei, eh? Non è che adesso è diventata la meretrice di Babilonia, si è presa una sbandata, ok?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoti, ok, ma allora perché l'hai fatto?
> perché hai deciso consapevolmente di tradire te stessa?
> lo rifaresti sapendo quello che sai ora?


L'ho fatto perché egoisticamente mi conveniva farlo. Ne conoscevo anche le conseguenze. In linea di massima non si ripete lo stesso errore ma non è una regola.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io la penso assolutamente come te.
> le situazioni e le persone non si controllano,* e anche chi dice "ma io questo non lo farei mai!" può invece arrivare a farlo in qualche momento della vita.*
> non significa che quella persona sia egoista, o che abbia mentito a se stessa o che altro.
> per me è lo scorrere della vita.


Non sono d'accordo... ci sono dei valori, ovviamente se ci si crede davvero,  che non si mettono in discussione. La sincerità, in particolare verso chi si fida di me, è uno di questi. Se avessi tradito, poi non avrei mai potuto nascondere la cosa alla mia donna.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ellamadò, mo è diventata 'na seriale. Fino a un mese fa ci volevi fare un figlio con lei, eh? Non è che adesso è diventata la meretrice di Babilonia, si è presa una sbandata, ok?


Eh ma 12 anni sono lunghi. Abbiamo avuto altri periodi di crisi, lei ha avuto altri colleghi. Come fai ad esserne così sicura se non lo sono neanche io?


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... ci sono dei valori, ovviamente se ci si crede davvero, che non si mettono in discussione. La sincerità, in particolare verso chi si fida di me, è uno di questi. Se avessi tradito, poi non avrei mai potuto nascondere la cosa alla mia donna.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'ho fatto perché egoisticamente mi conveniva farlo. Ne conoscevo anche le conseguenze. In linea di massima non si ripete lo stesso errore ma non è una regola.


in entrambi i casi, a me personalmente è capitato di commettere degli errori, senza pensare alle conseguenze pur conoscendole, e anche senza particolari convenienze egoistiche, ma senza pensarci troppo.
magari questo mi rende un certo tipo di persona agli occhi di alcuni (non dico voi due ), io semplicemente ammetto la fallibilità, senza che questa comporti chissà quale orrore.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ladro, come traditore, possono essere status TEMPORANEI.


Secondo me molto più probabile per un ladro che non per un traditore. però si certo si può rubare o tradire solo una volta.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> chiarimento che comunque non lo metterà al riparo di nulla.
> ecco perché dicevo che non è una cosa positiva avere avuto un'unica relazione a 32 anni.
> misuri tutto su quella e ti ritrovi a conoscere poco.


Certo che non lo metterà al riparo, non ci sono ripari, solo condotte per noi stessi e non per gli altri.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vedi, Nau, se uno non riesce a governare le tentazioni, è semplicemente perchè ha delle motivazioni per non farlo.
> A quel punto, se lo fai sempre, non sono manco più tentazioni: tentazioni de che? rispetto a quale impegno?
> Chiamarle tentazioni, se non si combattono, è un pararsi il culo.
> In realtà è un non voler mai perdere un'occasione.
> ...



Come non concordare :up::up:


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in una relazione sentimentale su cosa ci si dovrebbe basare se non sul sentimento?
> L'unica cosa che conta è capire se i sentimenti ci sono da entrambe le parti e se si vogliono le stesse cose.
> 
> Come aveva già rivelato nel primo post e io avevo rilevato, Juan ha sempre portato la relazione dove voleva lui con i tempi suoi.
> ...


Concordo in pieno.
Una volta una persona mi disse che lo scopo supremo che muove le nostre azioni è quello di essere "riconosciuti" , svelati per quello che è il nostro valore. A volte si confondono atti di egoismo con questa volontà che non è strettamente egoistica perchè implica una aspertura e una assegnazione di inportanza al consenso degli altri che supera l'io.
Credo che in questo ambito, da quel poco che si può capire della vicenda di Jouan.., vadano ricercate le motivazioni di quello che è successo, e mi spingo ad affermare che adesso quasto implica una grande responsabilità se il rapporto si rinsalderà, la responsabilità di "conoscersi e riconoscersi" nel tempo che passeranno insieme.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa sbri, ma a me questa risposta sembra nient'affatto esplicativa.
> cioè non capisco quale sia la logica di base.


la logica di base è questa: io ho avuto per anni la possibilità di arricchirmi impropriamente e non l'ho mai fatto. Probabilmente non m'avrebbero mai beccato.
Ho avuto per anni tante, tante occasioni per tradire mio marito e non l'ho mai fatto. Non m'avrebbe beccato manco lui, giravo per lavoro, due giorni alla settimana ero in albergo, quindi...
NON SONO I CASI DELLA VITA.
Sono i principi: O hai dei principi, hai elaborato  una tua etica oppure no.
Se non hai maturato un'etica hai un'idea di ciò che è male che più o meno è quella della maggioranza ma, come capita spesso, visto che in tanti sbagliano, puoi sbagliare pure tu.
Se hai una tua etica e se formare quest'etica ti è costato, non funziona così. 
Dopodichè puoi DECIDERE in determinati momenti di venire meno ai tuoi principi ma se davvero li senti tuoi, è una violenza che ti fai.
E prima di farlti violenza ci pensi, e bene.
Quindi tradisci te stesso/a, consapevolmente.
non so se sono stata ancora fumosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> in entrambi i casi, a me personalmente è capitato di commettere degli errori, senza pensare alle conseguenze pur conoscendole, e anche senza particolari convenienze egoistiche, ma senza pensarci troppo.
> magari questo mi rende un certo tipo di persona agli occhi di alcuni (non dico voi due ), io semplicemente ammetto la fallibilità, senza che questa comporti chissà quale orrore.


Intendiamoci Dali io non trovo orribile chi tradisce semmai sciocco quando tenta di raccontarseLA e raccontarla all'altro ... E su questo modo di fare potrei essere intransigente. Sbagliare è umano, cercare di scaricarsi la coscienza per pagare l'obolo più basso e' la vera mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... ci sono dei valori, ovviamente se ci si crede davvero,  che non si mettono in discussione. La sincerità, in particolare verso chi si fida di me, è uno di questi. Se avessi tradito, poi non avrei mai potuto nascondere la cosa alla mia donna.


quoto


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la logica di base è questa: io ho avuto per anni la possibilità di arricchirmi impropriamente e non l'ho mai fatto. Probabilmente non m'avrebbero mai beccato.
> Ho avuto per anni tante, tante occasioni per tradire mio marito e non l'ho mai fatto. Non m'avrebbe beccato manco lui, giravo per lavoro, due giorni alla settimana ero in albergo, quindi...
> NON SONO I CASI DELLA VITA.
> Sono i principi: O hai dei principi, hai elaborato  una tua etica oppure no.
> ...


Invidio la tua monoliticità.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono i principi: O hai dei principi, hai elaborato  una tua etica oppure no.
> 
> Se hai una tua etica e se formare quest'etica ti è costato, non funziona così.
> 
> non so se sono stata ancora fumosa.


no, stavolta no, ma secondo me per lo più quasi tutti predicano bene e razzolano male, e chissà quante volte trasgrediscono a quell'etica, col pensiero e coi fatti.
ovviamente è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intendiamoci Dali io non trovo orribile chi tradisce semmai sciocco quando tenta di raccontarseLA e raccontarla all'altro ... E su questo modo di fare potrei essere intransigente. Sbagliare è umano, cercare di scaricarsi la coscienza per pagare l'obolo più basso e' la vera mancanza di rispetto.


Ma cos'è raccontarsela? E cos'è non raccontarsela? Dire  "avevo voglia di scopare"?

Ma dai non siamo mica cani. Oltretutto non lo facciamo per strada e dobbiamo toglierci i vestiti e, guardo caso, non abbiamo l'estro.
Si tradisce per motivi seri, anche quando non si lo si sa.
Le spiegazioni a caldo sono raccontarsela perché si è confusi.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la logica di base è questa: io ho avuto per anni la possibilità di arricchirmi impropriamente e non l'ho mai fatto. Probabilmente non m'avrebbero mai beccato.
> Ho avuto per anni tante, tante occasioni per tradire mio marito e non l'ho mai fatto. Non m'avrebbe beccato manco lui, giravo per lavoro, due giorni alla settimana ero in albergo, quindi...
> NON SONO I CASI DELLA VITA.
> Sono i principi: O hai dei principi, hai elaborato  una tua etica oppure no.
> ...



:up:


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Invidio la tua monoliticità.


si chiama responsabilita', coerenza, rispetto per il prossimo che si fida di te e per sé stessi, capacita' di autocontrollo, volonta'...
la penso in maniera identica, tanto per cambiare. 
Ma non avrei saputo scriverlo cosi' bene.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> in entrambi i casi, a me personalmente è capitato di commettere degli errori, senza pensare alle conseguenze pur conoscendole, e anche senza particolari convenienze egoistiche, ma senza pensarci troppo.
> magari questo mi rende un certo tipo di persona agli occhi di alcuni (non dico voi due ), *io semplicemente ammetto la fallibilità, senza che questa comporti chissà quale orrore*.


e chi ha parlato di orrore... orrore è ben altro! Se la pensi così non vedi dentro te quel tipo di valore, tutto qui. Per me essere onesto verso chi mi da totale fiducia è un valore non negoziabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solo tenete conto che la debolezza è la normalità. Voi volete e meritate persone come voi. Quelle che cadono, sbagliano, meglio mollarle, ok, ma non sono delle merde in modo speciale. Sono persone come la maggior parte delle persone
> Hanno fatto una cosa brutta brutta, ma non hanno fatto nulla di particolarmente inumano. Nel senso. Sono persone come tante.


Perfetto.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la logica di base è questa: io ho avuto per anni la possibilità di arricchirmi impropriamente e non l'ho mai fatto. Probabilmente non m'avrebbero mai beccato.
> Ho avuto per anni tante, tante occasioni per tradire mio marito e non l'ho mai fatto. Non m'avrebbe beccato manco lui, giravo per lavoro, due giorni alla settimana ero in albergo, quindi...
> *NON SONO I CASI DELLA VITA.
> Sono i principi*: *O hai dei principi, hai elaborato  una tua etica oppure no.*
> ...


Sei stata chiarissima. La fedeltà è sempre verso se stessi.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Eh ma 12 anni sono lunghi. *Abbiamo avuto altri periodi di crisi*, lei ha avuto altri colleghi. Come fai ad esserne così sicura se non lo sono neanche io?



Ecco.
C'è un problema, Juan.
Un problema che è personale ma è anche di coppia che si trascina irrisolto da tanto tempo.
Un problema che ha cominciato a farvi divergere a un certo punto, e ora tu ti trovi talmente lontano da lei (da quella "lei" che ti eri costruito a tua immagine e somiglianza) da pensare che abbia avuto altre storie, da dubitare di lei in toto.
Tu ora hai cominciato a vedere lei per come è. Hai di fronte la sua etica. I suoi desideri. I suoi difetti. 
Le cose che non ti piacciono. Quelle che ti fanno male.
Ora lei è più vicina a quello che è veramente, ma questo non ti piace perché la senti lontana da quella figura che tu avevi idealizzato, che è un'astrazione e perciò la rifiuti, ti rifiuti di vederla, la disconosci.
A un certo punto vi siete persi, così.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cos'è raccontarsela? E cos'è non raccontarsela? Dire  "avevo voglia di scopare"?
> 
> Ma dai non siamo mica cani. Oltretutto non lo facciamo per strada e dobbiamo toglierci i vestiti e, guardo caso, non abbiamo l'estro.
> Si tradisce per motivi seri, anche quando non si lo si sa.
> Le spiegazioni a caldo sono raccontarsela perché si è confusi.


Quali sarebbero i motivi 'seri' ?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbri, trovo che sia fantastico.
Avere sempre una coscienza così chiara della nostra etica, essere sempre fedeli a se stessi, sempre consapevoli delle proprie scelte, al punto di poter dire "rifarei tutto" anche quando si riconosce di aver fatto degli sbagli, di aver tradito se stessi come tu dici.
Il pensiero per cui ogni cosa che facciamo ci porta ad essere quelli che siamo etc etc -discorso già apparso su questo forum.

Io non ne sono stata in grado. Ho fatto un sacco di errori che potendo non rifarei assolutamente. Che rimpiango amaramente e che preferirei non aver fatto.

La consapevolezza di quello che facevo, no, non l'ho sempre avuta. Tante cose le ho fatte a cazzo pensando di avere certi motivi mentre le facevo e rendendomi conto solo molto più tardi di cosa stavo facendo davvero e perchè.

E' bellissimo e merita molta stima se davvero puoi guardare alla tua vita e vederla come fai tu.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però questo dovrebbe essere scontato in ogni nuova relazione... non dovrebbe mai esserci alcun bisogno di doverlo precisare. Chi mai tollera di essere cornificato dalla nuova partner (oddio pure da una vecchia )


Io semplicemente non vorrei saperlo. Dire a qualcuno "se mi cornifichi non voglio saperlo", lo mette nella condizione di scegliere davvero, nel caso in cui si dovesse innamorare di un'altra, perché parto dal presupposto che non mi sarei unita a un animale (cioè escludo di non riuscire a individuare immediatamente un seriale).


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quali sarebbero i motivi 'seri' ?


L'ho già scritto. Bisogno di riconoscimento principalmente.

Penso che, come si evince dagli ultimi post, chi non tradisce lo fa per non tradire se stesso, i propri principi perché si riconosce e vuole essere riconosciuto in questa sua essenza.
Chi tradisce cerca conferme e riconoscimento in altre cose.
È sempre lo stesso bisogno che ha fatto agire Moana e Madre Teresa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Invidio la tua monoliticità.


I monoliti sono stupidi. Io spero di essere severa CON ME STESSA. Perchè ho imparato a mie spese che, quando una persona non lo è, di solito è perchè i suoi errori li fa pagare ad altri.
Quando invece i tuoi errori te li tieni davanti agli occhi e ci fai i conti in autonomia, senza che ci sia bisogno che te li facciano notare, il discorso cambia.
Ma questa è la MIA etica. Che applico a ME. Non agli altri. Gli altri faranno i conti con la coscienza loro.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Io semplicemente non vorrei saperlo. *Dire a qualcuno "*se mi cornifichi non voglio saperlo*", lo mette nella condizione di scegliere davvero, nel caso in cui si dovesse innamorare di un'altra, perché parto dal presupposto che non mi sarei unita a un animale (cioè escludo di non riuscire a individuare immediatamente un seriale).


Ah ok... però è diverso dal "non tollero di essere tradito". Il seriale immagino sia scafato e conosca parecchi trucchetti, quindi individuarlo non è certo facile. Sarebbe molto più semplice beccare me... a parte che sono convinto, basterebbe guardarmi in faccia


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sbri, trovo che sia fantastico.
> Avere sempre una coscienza così chiara della nostra etica, essere sempre fedeli a se stessi, sempre consapevoli delle proprie scelte, al punto di poter dire "rifarei tutto" anche quando si riconosce di aver fatto degli sbagli, di aver tradito se stessi come tu dici.
> Il pensiero per cui ogni cosa che facciamo ci porta ad essere quelli che siamo etc etc -discorso già apparso su questo forum.
> 
> ...


Io ho fatto del male. Mi è stato fatto del male e ho fatto del male. E ho pensato molto a quello che mi è stato fatto, che ho fatto e a quello che avrei voluto fare. Se avessi deciso che per me andava bene così avrei continuato diversamente. 
Invece ho deciso di metterMI una serie di paletti.
Non sono stata illuminata da un raggio di sole. Quello che sono è il frutto di quello che ho vissuto e delle riflessioni che ne ho tratto.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la logica di base è questa: io ho avuto per anni la possibilità di arricchirmi impropriamente e non l'ho mai fatto. Probabilmente non m'avrebbero mai beccato.
> Ho avuto per anni tante, tante occasioni per tradire mio marito e non l'ho mai fatto. Non m'avrebbe beccato manco lui, giravo per lavoro, due giorni alla settimana ero in albergo, quindi...
> NON SONO I CASI DELLA VITA.
> Sono i principi: O hai dei principi, hai elaborato  una tua etica oppure no.
> ...


Quoto, perché è precisamente quello che è successo a me. La cosa terribile, è che _*non è rimediabile*_. Cambia la percezione di te, devi rivedere tutto l'impianto della tua vita. E siccome non si può sopravvivere al disprezzo di sé, la sola cosa che devi fare è accettare di non essere quella che credevi di essere; oppure, più semplicemente, assumere il punto di vista di Nausicaa, che io comprendo perfettamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, stavolta no, ma secondo me per lo più quasi tutti predicano bene e razzolano male, e chissà quante volte trasgrediscono a quell'etica, col pensiero e coi fatti.
> ovviamente è solo la mia opinione.


allora non è etica, è ... perbenismo? fuffa.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora non è etica, è ... perbenismo? fuffa.


ipocrisia, peggio


----------



## Darty (8 Luglio 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> Enno', bello, il ricatto morale del traditore e' questo. Lui/lei fa la cazzata e poi scarica sull'altro la responsabilita' della scelta.


Preciso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, stavolta no, ma secondo me per lo più quasi tutti predicano bene e razzolano male, e chissà quante volte trasgrediscono a quell'etica, col pensiero e coi fatti.
> ovviamente è solo la mia opinione.


... e poi. Non ce l'ho con te Dalida, sia chiaro.
Ma a me 'sta cosa del chissà quanti e quasi tutti e allora pure io fa incazzare come una pantegana.
Ma chi cazzo se ne frega di cosa fanno gli altri, no?
Ma perchè bisogna sempre tirar fuori cosa fanno gli altri quando dobbiamo giudicare quello che facciamo noi?
Perchè dobbiamo sempre guardare agli sbagli degli altri per misurare i nostri?
Fossimo così bravi a riconoscere negli altri le cose che fanno bene, anche meglio di noi!
Invece abbassiamo sempre l'asticella, livelliamo sempre al basso, in tutto.
E poi ci lamentiamo, pure.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e poi. Non ce l'ho con te Dalida, sia chiaro.
> Ma a me 'sta cosa del chissà quanti e quasi tutti e allora pure io fa incazzare come una pantegana.
> Ma chi cazzo se ne frega di cosa fanno gli altri, no?
> Ma perchè bisogna sempre tirar fuori cosa fanno gli altri quando dobbiamo giudicare quello che facciamo noi?
> ...


comincio a stufarmi di essere sempre d'accordo


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e poi. Non ce l'ho con te Dalida, sia chiaro.
> Ma a me 'sta cosa del chissà quanti e quasi tutti e allora pure io fa incazzare come una pantegana.
> *Ma chi cazzo se ne frega di cosa fanno gli altri, no?*
> *Ma perchè bisogna sempre tirar fuori cosa fanno gli altri quando dobbiamo giudicare quello che facciamo noi?*
> ...


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> comincio a stufarmi di essere sempre d'accordo


pure io... mi sta strappando applausi da stadio


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e poi. Non ce l'ho con te Dalida, sia chiaro.
> Ma a me 'sta cosa del chissà quanti e quasi tutti e allora pure io fa incazzare come una pantegana.
> Ma chi cazzo se ne frega di cosa fanno gli altri, no?
> Ma perchè bisogna sempre tirar fuori cosa fanno gli altri quando dobbiamo giudicare quello che facciamo noi?
> ...



La considero solo umana comprensione. Non un tentativo di dire "lo fanno tutti quindi lo faccio anche io".
Invece le azioni speciali brillano. Luminose ed esemplari.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La considero solo umana comprensione. Non un tentativo di dire "lo fanno tutti quindi lo faccio anche io".
> Invece le azioni speciali brillano. Luminose ed esemplari.


La beffa della vita è che spesso, per non dire quasi sempre, le persone speciali sono precisamente quelle che vanno a incappare in quelle che falliscono, che inciampano, che non sono tutte d'un pezzo. E l'attrazione tra le due è quasi matematica. Chi ci rimette, complessivamente, è chi è tutto d'un pezzo. Quercia o giunco?


----------



## Darty (8 Luglio 2015)

*Ciao danny*



danny ha detto:


> Juan, la tua storia non è molto diversa da tante altre storie.
> Si parte con i fuochi artificiali, si finisce a misurare il tempo in cui uno sta in bagno la mattina.
> Questo ha un solo significato: la vostra storia è terminata, si è consumata.
> Vi sono individui che comunque reggono bene ugualmente anche in queste condizioni: passano la vita a controllare i programmi sky, fanno corsi di enologia o collezionano trenini, e trattano il proprio coniuge come fosse una cariatide nell'Eretteo, saldo, granitico, immutabile e immobile.
> ...


Che piacere rileggerti...un saluto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La considero solo umana comprensione. Non un tentativo di dire "lo fanno tutti quindi lo faccio anche io".
> Invece le azioni speciali brillano. Luminose ed esemplari.


ma infatti per gli altri bisogna SEMPRE essere comprensivi. Perchè poi ci sono tutti quegli errori che facciamo senza neppure saperlo. Si sbaglia, sbagliamo tutti, inevitabilmente. Ma come ho sempre detto ai miei figli, non è grave se sbagli: è grave se dopo aver sbagliato dimostri di non aver capito nulla dai tuoi errori.
Se ogni volta ti ritrovi a capo e quindici.
Dicevano che errare è umano e perseverare è diabolico... ma io al diavolo non credo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cos'è raccontarsela? E cos'è non raccontarsela? Dire  "avevo voglia di scopare"?
> 
> Ma dai non siamo mica cani. Oltretutto non lo facciamo per strada e dobbiamo toglierci i vestiti e, guardo caso, non abbiamo l'estro.
> Si tradisce per motivi seri, anche quando non si lo si sa.
> Le spiegazioni a caldo sono raccontarsela perché si è confusi.


Non solo perché si è confusi ma anche per indorare la pillola secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto, perché è precisamente quello che è successo a me. La cosa terribile, è che _*non è rimediabile*_. Cambia la percezione di te, devi rivedere tutto l'impianto della tua vita. E siccome non si può sopravvivere al disprezzo di sé, la sola cosa che devi fare è accettare di non essere quella che credevi di essere; oppure, più semplicemente, assumere il punto di vista di Nausicaa, che io comprendo perfettamente.


Non la vedo affatto così. Per me accettare di non essere quella che si credeva, è darla a mucchio, arrendersi alla via più facile.
Io ho fatto degli errori.
Ne sono molto dispiaciuta, perchè quegli errori sono MALE per me.
Ho anche la sfiga di non avere fede e di non credere nella redenzione data dall'espiazione della colpa.
Quindi io non mi perdono e non c'è nessuno che lo possa fare.
Non è che mi fustigo ogni mattina.
Semplicemente quando ci penso, a dire il vero mi capita non di rado, mi dico: Sbri, guarda che bella merda che hai fatto!
Che ne penseresti di una persona che ha fatto questo?
OK: e quindi? Vediamo di non trovarci più non dico a rifarlo, ma nemmeno nelle condizioni di dover valutare se rifarlo.
tutto qui, poi la vita continua anche per me.
E non ho neppure deciso di cambiare come viverla: quello che avevo deciso era giusto prima e lo è ancora, per me.
Mi porto semplicemente dietro una consapevolezza che pesa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e poi. Non ce l'ho con te Dalida, sia chiaro.
> Ma a me 'sta cosa del chissà quanti e quasi tutti e allora pure io fa incazzare come una pantegana.
> Ma chi cazzo se ne frega di cosa fanno gli altri, no?
> Ma perchè bisogna sempre tirar fuori cosa fanno gli altri quando dobbiamo giudicare quello che facciamo noi?
> ...


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La considero solo umana comprensione. Non un tentativo di dire "lo fanno tutti quindi lo faccio anche io".
> Invece le azioni speciali brillano. Luminose ed esemplari.


L'umana comprensione verso gli altri è una cosa, che gli altri debbano sempre aver comprensione per noi altra cosa. Non sono sovrapponibili anche perché sarebbe poi un alibi che useremmo per diradare eventuali sensi di colpa o responsabilità.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non solo perché si è confusi ma anche per indorare la pillola secondo me


io non capisco, stiamo parlando di andare a letto con qualcuno, ma vogliamo prescindere dall'attrazione e dal piacere? cioè ci devono essere sempre dei motivi più "alti", più degni di esser presi come motivazioni...?

ti quoto ovviamente :up:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non la vedo affatto così. Per me accettare di non essere quella che si credeva, è darla a mucchio, arrendersi alla via più facile.
> Io ho fatto degli errori.
> Ne sono molto dispiaciuta, perchè quegli errori sono MALE per me.
> *Ho anche la sfiga di non avere fede e di non credere nella redenzione data dall'espiazione della colpa.
> ...


Mi sono ritrovato in questo che hai scritto... credo la la consapevolezza di sè e dei propri errori, il sentirne il peso, sia comunque un primo passo fondamentale. Da lì si può tentare poi di rimediare, magari almeno parzialmente, al male fatto. Da questo punto di vista non penso vi sia una grande differenza dal percorso che fa chi ha una fede.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non capisco, stiamo parlando di andare a letto con qualcuno, ma vogliamo prescindere dall'attrazione e dal piacere? cioè ci devono essere sempre dei motivi più "alti", più degni di esser presi come motivazioni...?
> 
> ti quoto ovviamente :up:


Se una persona tradisce perché tizio o tizia le piace è un deficiente, io direi un cane. Spero che almeno si appartino.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona tradisce perché tizio o tizia le piace è un deficiente, io direi un cane. Spero che almeno si appartino.


quindi secondo te le persone tradiscono per sopperire ad una determinata mancanza o per soddisfare i bisogni di riconoscimento? 

è una domanda seria, non polemica


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona tradisce perché tizio o tizia le piace è un deficiente, io direi un cane. Spero che almeno si appartino.



Brunetta, è una conditio sine qua non.
Data tale condizione vi sono tutte le altre che permettono di tradire.
Ma in tutto questo mi chiedo dove siamo finiti noi.
Siamo noi a decidere.
Non (secondo me) bisogna guardare perché si tradisce, ma perché non ci si impedisce di farlo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*EH*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona tradisce perché tizio o tizia le piace è un deficiente, io direi un cane. Spero che almeno si appartino.


Eh mamma mia....io pure sono contrario...ma sei peggio di me...:rotfl:vado ad appartarmi....


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non la vedo affatto così. Per me accettare di non essere quella che si credeva, è darla a mucchio, arrendersi alla via più facile.
> Io ho fatto degli errori.
> Ne sono molto dispiaciuta, perchè quegli errori sono MALE per me.
> Ho anche la sfiga di non avere fede e di non credere nella redenzione data dall'espiazione della colpa.
> ...


Beh, ma non è diverso per me. Ma il male che ho fatto me lo tengo per me. Trovo crudele dividerlo con chi non ne ha nessuna ma proprio nessuna responsabilità. Il rifarlo per me è inconcepibile, data la situazione mia particolare che sai. 

Sull'ultimo neretto: la distanza tra il principio e la sua negazione pratica, quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti e non solo l'istinto di autoconservazione, è molto più ampio... Ferire in nome di un principio è aberrante, secondo me. Perché una persona per me vale sempre di più di un principio. E questo lo pensavo anche prima di tradire.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh mamma mia....io pure sono contrario...ma sei peggio di me...:rotfl:vado ad appartarmi....


Con chi ? :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quindi secondo te le persone tradiscono per sopperire ad una determinata mancanza o per soddisfare i bisogni di riconoscimento?
> 
> è una domanda seria, non polemica


Sì.
Ne sono proprio convinta.
Poi ci sono bestie anche tra noi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con chi ? :rotfl:



Da solo...come sempre...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da solo...come sempre...


 ok


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, è una conditio sine qua non.
> Data tale condizione vi sono tutte le altre che permettono di tradire.
> Ma in tutto questo mi chiedo dove siamo finiti noi.
> Siamo noi a decidere.
> Non (secondo me) bisogna guardare perché si tradisce, ma perché non ci si impedisce di farlo.





oscuro ha detto:


> Eh mamma mia....io pure sono contrario...ma sei peggio di me...:rotfl:vado ad appartarmi....


Voglio dire: ci mancherebbe che gli facesse pure schifo! Benché io abbia visto tradire con persone repellenti i gusti sono vari. 
Quello che voglio dire che il fatto che l'amante piaccia è la causa prossima, le cause remote sono altre.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ne sono proprio convinta.
> Poi ci sono bestie anche tra noi.


io no. per niente proprio. potrei fare mille esempi di persone che conosco, in ufficio, amici e compagnie varie che tradiscono perché provano attrazione sessuale per un individuo diverso dal proprio compagno e non vogliono rinunciare a concretizzare il desiderio. per egoismo, perchè ragionano con l'apparato riproduttivo, perchè seguono le farfalline nello stomaco.

punti di vista diversi

..tanto per. ho un collega che ha un buon lavoro, una bella casa e che sostiene di amare la sua compagna, va tutto bene, nessun problema.

lui ragiona che "il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte". fine della discussione con lui.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io no. per niente proprio. potrei fare mille esempi di persone che conosco, in ufficio, amici e compagnie varie che tradiscono perché provano attrazione sessuale per un individuo diverso dal proprio compagno e non vogliono rinunciare a concretizzare il desiderio. *per egoismo*, perchè ragionano con l'apparato riproduttivo, *perchè seguono le farfalline nello stomaco.
> *
> punti di vista diversi


E questo cos'è se non bisogno di riconoscimento?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire: ci mancherebbe che gli facesse pure schifo! Benché io abbia visto tradire con persone repellenti i gusti sono vari.
> Quello che voglio dire che il fatto che l'amante piaccia è la causa prossima, le cause remote sono altre.


La causa remota principale è che non si sentono più legati al proprio compagna/compagno, l'amore probabilmente è finito resta solo l'affetto che è cosa diversa.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire che il fatto che l'amante piaccia è la causa prossima, le cause remote sono altre.


Lo credo anche io. Nel mio caso specifico, seppure potesse sembrare quella che Nausicaa chiama "foia", dal momento che come sapete non potevamo più fare l'amore io e GA per cause di forza maggiore, in realtà non si è stato affatto questo superficiale e stupido motivo. Ma sarebbe troppo lungo esporre a quale quadro sono addivenuta...


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E questo cos'è se non bisogno di riconoscimento?


non la vedo così. conosco uno che scopa con tutte quelle che gli piacciono fisicamente pur avendo una compagna che ama e con cui non gli manca nulla. Gli tirano, se le tromba (quando ci riesce)...

scendo nello specifico. ha un'erezione e segue l'erezione invece del cervello, e non c'è nessuna motivazione alta, o giustificabile, o psicologica. lui dice: il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte, fine della discussione.

quindi per me ci sono eccome.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ne sono proprio convinta.
> Poi ci sono bestie anche tra noi.



Spezziamo il ragionamento diretto.
Posto che per tradire occorre desiderare un'altra persona che ci deve coinvolgere a livello emotivo.
Posto che ognuno di noi sa che tradire un partner è una cosa sbagliata
Posto che nessuno di noi ha la sicurezza di non essere mai scoperto

secondo te non ci si impedisce di tradire solo per il desiderio inconscio di riconoscimento altrove?
E il rischio ben più grosso di vedere annullato il riconoscimento attuale non viene percepito?
Probabilmente no, ma allora in questa scelta vi è un annebbiamento della parte razionale.
Se il riconoscimento è la necessità, il rischio del disconoscimento dovrebbe in teoria fermarci prima del tradimento.
Ma ciò non avviene.
Io credo sia l'etica a distinguere le persone. Un'etica che è profondamente radicata da impedire che l'egoismo provochi danni al di fuori di noi. E' un'etica che agisce prima che la mano colpisca, anche quando non è la mano la diretta responsabile, e il cervello segue a ruota gli ormoni. Tutto il resto sono ragioni più o meno valide per giustificare, o forse anche per comprendere, ma non abbastanza.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non la vedo così. conosco uno che scopa con tutte quelle che gli piacciono fisicamente pur avendo una compagna che ama e con cui non gli manca nulla. Gli tirano, se le tromba (quando ci riesce)...
> 
> scendo nello specifico. ha un'erezione e segue l'erezione invece del cervello, e non c'è nessuna motivazione alta, o giustificabile, o psicologica. lui dice: il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte, fine della discussione.
> 
> quindi per me ci sono eccome.


Secondo me questo genere di persone sono affette da sindromi psichiche affini all'acquisto compulsivo. E di loro direi "la gente non stanno bene"...


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e poi. Non ce l'ho con te Dalida, sia chiaro.
> Ma a me 'sta cosa del chissà quanti e quasi tutti e allora pure io fa incazzare come una pantegana.
> Ma chi cazzo se ne frega di cosa fanno gli altri, no?
> Ma perchè bisogna sempre tirar fuori cosa fanno gli altri quando dobbiamo giudicare quello che facciamo noi?
> ...


anche stavolta non mi sono spiegata.
non volevo creare un contrasto tra me vs. gli altri.
io sono come gli altri, e giocoforza gli altri sono come me.
ora, io non conosco la tua vita, ma sarei pronta a scommettere che anche per te è così. perderei? perderei, può darsi.
alla fine anche tu dici di aver tradito te stessa ma c'era questo e quell'altro motivo ecc.
per me i tuoi (e i miei) motivi non valgono diversamente.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo sia l'etica a distinguere le persone. Un'etica che è profondamente radicata da impedire che l'egoismo provochi danni al di fuori di noi. E' un'etica che agisce prima che la mano colpisca, anche quando non è la mano la diretta responsabile. Tutto il resto sono ragioni più o meno valide per giustificare, o forse anche per comprendere, ma non abbastanza.


Non credo. Ci sono persone naturalmente più capaci di altre (ma sottolineo "naturalmente") di sopportare i limiti.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me questo genere di persone sono affette da sindromi psichiche affini all'acquisto compulsivo. E di loro direi "la gente non stanno bene"...


non so, io ne sento una marea di casi così  sia al femminile che al maschile... secondo me c'è *anche* gente che vive la scopata extra coniugale come un momento per sé, come un qualcosa che tanto non inficia il vero rapporto..

e mi spiace eh? figurati io non ho mai tradito, pensa che bell'effetto mi fanno


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, ma non è diverso per me. Ma il male che ho fatto me lo tengo per me. Trovo crudele dividerlo con chi non ne ha nessuna ma proprio nessuna responsabilità. *Il rifarlo per me è inconcepibile, data la situazione mia particolare che sai.
> 
> *Sull'ultimo neretto: la distanza tra il principio e la sua negazione pratica, quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti e non solo l'istinto di autoconservazione, è molto più ampio... Ferire in nome di un principio è aberrante, secondo me. Perché una persona per me vale sempre di più di un principio. E questo lo pensavo anche prima di tradire.


Anche io penso che il male fatto si confessi solo per avere assoluzioni, e... non ritengo giusta la confessione. Sono affaracci miei e per me li tengo. Non ho capito il neretto, nel senso che ... avevo capito diversamente. Ma avrò capito male, evidentemente.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quindi secondo te le persone tradiscono per sopperire ad una determinata mancanza o per soddisfare i bisogni di riconoscimento?
> 
> è una domanda seria, non polemica


Anche per entrambi i motivi. 
O solo per uno dei due.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non so, io ne sento una marea di casi così  sia al femminile che al maschile... secondo me c'è *anche* gente che vive la scopata extra coniugale come un momento per sé, come un qualcosa che tanto non inficia il vero rapporto..
> 
> e mi spiace eh? figurati io non ho mai tradito, pensa che bell'effetto mi fanno


Ne ho sentiti anche io...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io penso che il male fatto si confessi solo per avere assoluzioni, e... non ritengo giusta la confessione. Sono affaracci miei e per me li tengo. Non ho capito il neretto, nel senso che ... avevo capito diversamente. Ma avrò capito male, evidentemente.


nel senso che sia GA che A sono UNICI, ciascuno a suo modo, entrambi fanno parte del tessuto della mia vita da tanto tamto tanto tempo. Insomma: non sostituibili, non intercambiabili. Sono PERSONE, per me.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *io no. per niente proprio. potrei fare mille esempi di persone che conosco, in ufficio, amici e compagnie varie che tradiscono perché provano attrazione sessuale per un individuo diverso dal proprio compagno e non vogliono rinunciare a concretizzare il desiderio. per egoismo, perchè ragionano con l'apparato riproduttivo, perchè seguono le farfalline nello stomaco.*
> 
> punti di vista diversi
> 
> ...


Penso anch'io che sia questo il motivo nella maggior parte dei casi.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ne ho sentiti anche io...


non lo so eh? però secondo me non c'è sempre la spiegazione profonda dietro, a volte una mela è soltanto una mela


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non so, io ne sento _una marea di casi così_  sia al femminile che al maschile... secondo me c'è *anche* gente che vive la scopata extra coniugale come un momento per sé, come un qualcosa che tanto non inficia il vero rapporto..


Ma infatti la gente non stanno bene.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ne ho sentiti anche io...


io no, tantomeno donne...le cose sono due: o sono strani, o a me non mi si fila nessuna


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti la gente non stanno bene.


Lucio Dalla diceva che l'impresa eccezionale a questo mondo è essere normale......:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non la vedo così. conosco uno che scopa con tutte quelle che gli piacciono fisicamente pur avendo una compagna che ama e con cui non gli manca nulla. Gli tirano, se le tromba (quando ci riesce)...
> 
> scendo nello specifico. ha un'erezione e segue l'erezione invece del cervello, e non c'è nessuna motivazione alta, o giustificabile, o psicologica. lui dice: il cuore a una, il cazzo a tutte, fine della discussione.
> 
> quindi per me ci sono eccome.


Ogni tanto abbaia :rotfl:

Invece no. Lui dice così invece, poveretto, affida la sua autostima al pene. Che pena!
A parte il facile gioco di parole, a lui piace presentarsi come un cane e non affrontare le motivazioni del suo agire perché ha trovato proprio quel modo di agire per non riconoscere le ragioni della sua bassa autostima.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo so eh? però secondo me non c'è sempre la spiegazione profonda dietro, a volte una mela è soltanto una mela


Guarda io sono stata amante "fissa" di un seriale. Ti lascio immaginare, ma per lui il discorso è: amo mia moglie e se mi prende la voglia la sfogo. E non ci si discuteva eh, lo so bene.
Tra l'altro da un po' di tempo ha ripreso a rompermi i coglioni in quel senso, per me può rimanere a casa sua.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo so eh? però secondo me non c'è sempre la spiegazione profonda dietro,* a volte una mela è soltanto una mela *


quasi sempre è proprio così...   se la mela è appetibile e disponibile a cascare dal ramo, in tanti del partner se ne fregano semplicemente.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quasi sempre è proprio così...   se la mela è appetibile e disponibile a cascare dal ramo, in tanti del partner se ne fregano semplicemente.


ne sono convinta anche io, sempre d'accordo Mr Nob :up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Spezziamo il ragionamento diretto.
> Posto che per tradire occorre desiderare un'altra persona che ci deve coinvolgere a livello emotivo.
> Posto che ognuno di noi sa che tradire un partner è una cosa sbagliata
> Posto che nessuno di noi ha la sicurezza di non essere mai scoperto
> ...


Non lo so.
A me piacerebbe pensare di essere una persona etica.
Invece penso di non avere necessità di trovare validazioni di me in quel modo.
Certo che ognuno quando agisce lo fa senza consapevolezza! Non si va in analisi per otto anni come per la scuola dell'obbligo (ora 10, mi pare).
Quando si combinano disastri o si viene travolti dal disastro combinato da altri allora si cerca di capire.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ne sono convinta anche io, sempre d'accordo Mr Nob :up:


boh, che brutta cosa pero'. Rapporto basato su niente, IMHO...


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto abbaia :rotfl:
> 
> Invece no. Lui dice così invece, poveretto, affida la sua autostima al pene. Che pena!
> A parte il facile gioco di parole, a lui piace presentarsi come un cane e non affrontare le motivazioni del suo agire perché ha trovato proprio quel modo di agire per non riconoscere le ragioni della sua bassa autostima.


lo portiamo fuori col guinzaglio :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me questo genere di persone sono affette da sindromi psichiche affini all'acquisto compulsivo. E di loro direi "la gente non stanno bene"...


Accidenti sono tentata di darti un verde. Resisto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> anche stavolta non mi sono spiegata.
> non volevo creare un contrasto tra me vs. gli altri.
> io sono come gli altri, e giocoforza gli altri sono come me.
> ora, io non conosco la tua vita, ma sarei pronta a scommettere che anche per te è così. perderei? perderei, può darsi.
> ...


io gli altri non so come sono. Conosco me stessa e faccio pure fatica in quello.
So solo che per me è importante ragionare con la mia testa e, quando ragiono di etica personale, gli altri non li guardo neppure.
Almeno gli errori li faccio di testa mia.
E anche per me i tuoi e i miei motivi non valgono diversamente.
Sono diversi, io ai miei non rinuncerei ma non li ritengo migliori in assoluto.
Li ritengo giusti per ME, in piena consapevolezza di non essere infallibile: però quando una cosa si crede sia giusta, si segue e se si sbaglia, pazienza, vorrà dire che bisogna pensarci di nuovo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda io sono stata amante "fissa" di un seriale. Ti lascio immaginare, ma per lui il discorso è:* amo mia moglie e se mi prende la voglia la sfogo. *E non ci si discuteva eh, lo so bene.
> Tra l'altro da un po' di tempo ha ripreso a rompermi i coglioni in quel senso, per me può rimanere a casa sua.


Ma che cazzo amerà... la frase è una contraddizione in termini. Che puttanate si costruisce la gente per non essere sincera con se stessa.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> a lui piace presentarsi come un cane e *non affrontare le motivazioni del suo agire perché ha trovato proprio quel modo di agire per non riconoscere le ragioni della sua bassa autostima*.


Perfetto. E' la forma peggiore della sciatteria, un male universale del nostro tempo.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo amerà... la frase è una contraddizione in termini. Che puttanate si costruisce la gente per non essere sincera con se stessa.


Lo so.
Io non sono nessuno però per smontargli quello che si è creato.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ne sono convinta anche io, sempre d'accordo Mr Nob :up:


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda io sono stata amante "fissa" di un seriale. Ti lascio immaginare, ma per lui il discorso è: amo mia moglie e se mi prende la voglia la sfogo. E non ci si discuteva eh, lo so bene.
> Tra l'altro da un po' di tempo ha ripreso a rompermi i coglioni in quel senso, per me può rimanere a casa sua.


Ma lo vedi che nei momenti di crisi ti cerca? Sei l'unica al mondo? No, pensa di poter ritrovare le validazioni che in altri momenti l'hanno puntellato.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Io non sono nessuno però per smontargli quello che si è creato.


Ma certo. Che poi sono proprio vigliacchi, non hanno il coraggio di dire la verità nemmeno a se stessi... amo mia moglie, un traditore seriale... e ammettilo almeno da solo, che non te ne frega un beato cazzo di tua moglie.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che nei momenti di crisi ti cerca? Sei l'unica al mondo? No, pensa di poter ritrovare le validazioni che in altri momenti l'hanno puntellato.


Ma cosa ne so io se sono momenti di crisi?
Nel senso, a me può raccontare tutto e il contrario di tutto, ma è sempre sempre sempre stato così.
Che questo campi in crisi non ci credo, che abbia delle difficoltà personali ne sono certa. Il problema è che si è cristallizzato in quel modo di essere. Credo eh, io lo percepisco così.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Lucio Dalla diceva che l'impresa eccezionale a questo mondo è essere normale......:sonar:


Io aggiungo che il piacere sfrenato è una delle maschere della disperazione.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io aggiungo che il piacere sfrenato è una delle maschere della disperazione.


bella questa, te la posso rubare?


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che nei momenti di crisi ti cerca? Sei l'unica al mondo? No, pensa di poter ritrovare le validazioni che in altri momenti l'hanno puntellato.


Ma credo anche io che sia cosi'; quel che dico e' che se il desiderio di validazione prevale sul famoso patto di fiducia e rispetto, vuol dire che questi valori non avevano 'sto gran significato. E questo, l'altro doveva saperlo prima (o appena se ne e' consapevoli)


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che nei momenti di crisi ti cerca? Sei l'unica al mondo?* No, pensa di poter ritrovare le validazioni che in altri momenti l'hanno puntellato*.


mah, secondo me la fai troppo difficile... la ricerca perchè piove poco, il fiume è in secca, e gli è arrivato un attacco di nostalgia scopereccia.


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma io non posso essere l'unico punto di riferimento, l'unico confidente, l'unico capace di consolarla nei momenti di difficoltà. L'unica cosa dove DEVO essere l'unico (perdona il gioco di parole) è proprio il sesso.


Faccio qualche passo indietro...perchè a prescindere dalle ipotesi sul futuro, dalle ipotesi su ciò che si può tollerare o meno in una vita, dalle aspettative, dalle interpretazioni, etc etc, quello che resta è la Vita. Che a vote ci si ribalta addosso, tendenzialmente lo fa quando si pensa che stia andando tutto perfettamente. 

Riflettevo intorno al fatto che ci si dice che questo o quello non potrà MAI essere tollerato, o fatto, o subito...nella mia esperienza la Vita mi ha smentito. Completamente. 

Mi sono ritrovata a tollerare, fare, subire cose che neppure sognavo. Ne bene e nel male. E penso che sia così in generale, che a volte ci si guarda indietro, in una delle oasi di pace che si incontrano sulla strada e ci si stupisce. Di se stessi. Degli altri. Della vita. 

Sai Juan, questo post io credo sia importante per te. Hai svelato tanto di te. 
In  quel non posso e in quel DEVO. 

Che nel non posso hai messo pesantezza. non hai parlato di essere l'unico nella gioia, nella meraviglia, nella scoperta. 
E il devo l'hai messo nel piacere. 

Non ti stride un po'?

Che il piacere è una concessione che si fa a se stessi, il sesso è una delle vie. Una via preferenziale, ecco perchè scombussola e a volte diventa un devo. 
Che il sesso è penetrazione e compenetrazione. Ed è quasi simbolico quel penentrarsi. Reciprocamente. Che quando è comunicazione, diventa un tendere all'essenza di ognuno, ognuno la propria e a quella dell'altro. E comunicare è esattamente scambiare quelll'essenza profonda. 

Che a volte il sesso diventa un cercare dentro, per trovare e per trovarsi. Con e attraverso l'altro. 

Ma in tutto questo il corpo...è "strumento". Strumento nel senso che il corpo è segno e soglia, per andare in alti posti che riguardano profondità diverse. Che riguardano scambi diversi dalla semplice penetrazione. 

E io sono convinta che l'unicità sia esattamente oltre quelle soglie. Ed è ricerca, non raggiungimento. Tanto che si vuole ripetere e ripetere. E cercare. Insieme. 

Ma in tutto questo....il devo...

E' concessione che ci si fa e si fa all'altro.

Un uomo mi può scopare, dolcemente, con forza e anche con rabbia, e io posso rispondere in altrettanti modi. E posso godere e divertirmi e giocare. 

MA quell'essenza, quel raggiungimento di quando ci si ritrova a tremare addosso di ritorno da chissà dove, è una porta che ognuno concede senza doverlo a se stesso prima e all'altro poi. 

E batto sul devo perchè quella porta aperta è un dono. E non un devo. 

Ecco perchè ti invitavo ad andare al di là, per un momento, del corpo e cercare l'essenza del dono e del donarsi. Anche come strumenti, nelle mani dell'altro. 

Il corpo in tutto questo c'entra molto poco. Se non come tangibilità. Ma fermarsi al corpo è togliere valore a ogni cosa. 

Con questo non voglio giustificare o convincerti di alcunchè. 
Io non ho un cattivo rapporto con la promiscuità. Del corpo. 
Su altri tipi di promiscuità sono talebana e inflessibile. E neanche lo sapevo. 

ma mi piacerebbe che smettessi per un attimo di pensare alle mutande e ti fermassi ad ascoltare quella pesantezza che io colgo nel raccontare di voi, prima del tradimento. 
E anche la rassegnazione di fronte allo scopare fra voi di cui hai detto. Come se fosse un qualcosa di inevitabile. E ci ho letto tristezza, ma probabilmente sbaglio. Sbaglio?

Perchè se davvero vuoi capire quel tradimento, te lo firmo con il sangue, non è nel tradimento che puoi trovare risposte alle tue domande.

Il tradimento fisico è solo l'atto finale di un percorso ben più lungo, che ha radici ben più profonde. 
E questo vale anche nel tradimento seriale. Dal mio punto di vista.

Come ti dicevo, il corpo è il segno tangibile, perchè le profondità di ognuno di noi sono difficilmente raggiungibili.
Fermarsi al corpo è perdersi esattamente la meraviglia. 

E credimi, meraviglio me stessa nello scriverlo. 

Cerca, cercate prima. Se volete trovare qualcosa. Se volete imparare. Se vuoi imparare. 
Che a prescindere da come finirà, io sono convinta che la cosa più importante sia uscirne con apprendimenti nuovi.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io aggiungo che il piacere sfrenato è una delle maschere della disperazione.


wow, bella!


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io gli altri non so come sono. Conosco me stessa e faccio pure fatica in quello.
> So solo che per me è importante ragionare con la mia testa e, quando ragiono di etica personale, gli altri non li guardo neppure.
> Almeno gli errori li faccio di testa mia.
> E anche per me i tuoi e i miei motivi non valgono diversamente.
> ...


con "altri" intendevo genericamente le persone che conosco, ho conosciuto, mi hanno raccontato di sé ecc.
è ovvio che rimane un'esperienza circoscritta, parziale, però penso si sia capito cosa volevo intendere.
siamo partiti dai motivi che ti portano a commettere un'azione che non ti aspetteresti da te stessa e in cui ti riconosci solo dopo l'elaborazione (se pure).
può capitare? per me sì, nonostante un'etica strutturata e salda.
ne conosco a bizzeffe (i famosi altri, appunto), anche qui ci sono esempi.
inoltre, per completare anche la risposta di prima, io mica mi lamento degli altri, anzi.
ognuno fa quello che sente, nei limiti del rispetto, tanto non è che alla fine della vita ti daranno una medaglia per la rettitudine.
nel caso della fidanzata di juan, stiamo parlando di una donna che, per quello che ne sappiamo, ha avuto una relazione dopo 12 anni di fidanzamento.
per me la caratterizza più il fidanzamento che la relazione (poi chissà, magari lei tra un po' nemmeno sarà concorde).


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah, secondo me la fai troppo difficile... la ricerca perchè piove poco, il fiume è in secca, e gli è arrivato un attacco di nostalgia scopereccia.


Non scopiamo da 9 anni, c'ha na bella voglia a continuare a sperarci...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non scopiamo da 9 anni, c'ha na bella voglia a continuare a sperarci...


eh chi non risica non rosica... si vede che è uno che ci spera sempre


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bella questa, te la posso rubare?



Ahahahah... potrebbe davvero essere mia, perché se l'ho letta mica me lo ricordo


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh chi non risica non rosica... si vede che è uno che ci spera sempre


Uno strambo personaggio!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah, secondo me la fai troppo difficile... la ricerca perchè piove poco, il fiume è in secca, e gli è arrivato un attacco di nostalgia scopereccia.


L'hai mai visto? 
http://www.dogsitter.it/it/cani/attualita/cesar_millan.html

Non è che il cane morde perché ha voglia di mordere ma cerca di capire chi è il capobranco. Anche per il cane le spiegazioni non sono semplicissime.
C'è chi non è capobranco neppure del proprio cane (infatti chiama l'esperto che gli spiega che non deve spostarsi per fare posto al cane sul divano) e allora cerca di sentirsi capobranco creandosi il suo piccolo harem. Poverette quelle che ci cascano. E povero lui e povero anche il cane.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non scopiamo da 9 anni, c'ha na bella voglia a continuare a sperarci...


anche il mio mi ricerca, disperatamente... mi si è palesato pure in ufficio.. nel mio caso, il fenomeno in questione è talmente EGO e pieno di sé che non riesce ad accettare il fatto che io non lo desidero più, che sono fedele ed essendo impegnata con un altro manco lo considero.

non può accettare che una donna che prima era disponibile ora non lo sia più. 

ovvio lui ha la profondità di una pozzanghera quindi lo chiama "non ti riesco a dimenticare".


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ahahahah... potrebbe davvero essere mia, perché se l'ho letta mica me lo ricordo


sicuro non l'ho mai letta io :sonar: mi rimanda per assonanza a qualche cosa di Stendhal ma magari sbaglio...quindi forse è di Fantastica


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> con "altri" intendevo genericamente le persone che conosco, ho conosciuto, mi hanno raccontato di sé ecc.
> è ovvio che rimane un'esperienza circoscritta, parziale, però penso si sia capito cosa volevo intendere.
> siamo partiti dai motivi che ti portano a commettere un'azione che non ti aspetteresti da te stessa e in cui ti riconosci solo dopo l'elaborazione (se pure).
> può capitare? per me sì, nonostante un'etica strutturata e salda.
> ...


Ma certo. Siamo pieni di bisogni di riconoscimento e validazione. E si soddisfano come si può.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Io aggiungo che il piacere sfrenato è una delle maschere della disperazione.



Come pure il contrario...mi avvicino di più al contrario...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche il mio mi ricerca, disperatamente... mi si è palesato pure in ufficio.. nel mio caso, il fenomeno in questione è talmente EGO e pieno di sé che non riesce ad accettare il fatto che io non lo desidero più, che sono fedele ed essendo impegnata con un altro manco lo considero.
> 
> non può accettare che una donna che prima era disponibile ora non lo sia più.
> 
> ovvio lui ha la profondità di una pozzanghera quindi lo chiama "non ti riesco a dimenticare".


Io davvero faccio fatica a capire certe persone. So che esistono e che hanno diritto di votare come noi, ma sinceramente ci sono cose che non capisco...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai mai visto?
> http://www.dogsitter.it/it/cani/attualita/cesar_millan.html
> 
> Non è che il cane morde perché ha voglia di mordere ma cerca di capire chi è il capobranco. Anche per il cane le spiegazioni non sono semplicissime.
> C'è chi non è capobranco neppure del proprio cane (infatti chiama l'esperto che gli spiega che non deve spostarsi per fare posto al cane sul divano) e allora cerca di sentirsi capobranco creandosi il suo piccolo harem. Poverette quelle che ci cascano. E povero lui e povero anche il cane.


Credo che in certi casi questo sia vero... ad esempio lothar mi fa pensare ad una situazione del genere. Ma quando c'è il sesso di mezzo spesso la motivazione è la più semplice, voglia di semplice trasgressione con uno/a che ti fa sangue... e menefreghismo verso il partner.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche il mio mi ricerca, disperatamente... mi si è palesato pure in ufficio.. nel mio caso, il fenomeno in questione è talmente EGO e pieno di sé che non riesce ad accettare il fatto che io non lo desidero più, che sono fedele ed essendo impegnata con un altro manco lo considero.
> 
> non può accettare che una donna che prima era disponibile ora non lo sia più.
> 
> ovvio lui ha la profondità di una pozzanghera quindi lo chiama "non ti riesco a dimenticare".


Ma lui dicendo questo si consola e si gratifica di una validazione passata. Certo sarebbe meglio che tu gliela rinnovassi, ma guardarti e ricordarselo è già buono.
Come quando d'inverno guardiamo le foto del mare. Sarebbe meglio una settimana ai caraibi ma anche ricordare che una volta ci si è stati non è male.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io davvero faccio fatica a capire certe persone. *So che esistono e che hanno diritto di votare come noi,* ma sinceramente ci sono cose che non capisco...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

per me lui è sempre stato un libro aperto e lo è anche adesso. non accetta il rifiuto perchè la conquista è soddisfazione del suo narcisismo. non gliene frega un cazzo di me, come non gliene frega una ceppa della compagna, che ha tradito a tutto spiano...gli importa solo di se stesso


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Credo che in certi casi questo sia vero... ad esempio lothar mi fa pensare ad una situazione del genere. Ma quando c'è il sesso di mezzo spesso la motivazione è la più semplice, voglia di semplice trasgressione con uno/a che ti fa sangue... e menefreghismo verso il partner.


Quindi presumi che ci sia qualcuno al di sotto di un cane e Lothar?
In effetti Lucarelli ha raccontato ieri di un serial killer...


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo. Siamo pieni di bisogni di riconoscimento e validazione. E si soddisfano come si può.


può darsi che lei abbia anche delle altre motivazioni, noi leggiamo sempre e solo una parte.
altro esempio.
raccontai di questa amica che ha avuto una storia con un uomo sposato.
quando l'ho conosciuta disse che lei non sarebbe mai girata intorno a uno impegnato.
ritengo che lo credesse davvero, perché mai avrebbe dovuto mentirmi o mentire a se stessa, tutto mi fa pensare che fino al giorno prima di conoscerlo, stare con lui ecc. fosse convinta di quello che affermava.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

*@Juan*



ipazia ha detto:


> Faccio qualche passo indietro...perchè a prescindere dalle ipotesi sul futuro, dalle ipotesi su ciò che si può tollerare o meno in una vita, dalle aspettative, dalle interpretazioni, etc etc, quello che resta è la Vita. Che a vote ci si ribalta addosso, tendenzialmente lo fa quando si pensa che stia andando tutto perfettamente.
> 
> Riflettevo intorno al fatto che ci si dice che questo o quello non potrà MAI essere tollerato, o fatto, o subito...nella mia esperienza la Vita mi ha smentito. Completamente.
> 
> ...


Up, perché è perfettamente in topic per Juan!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche il mio mi ricerca, disperatamente... mi si è palesato pure in ufficio.. *nel mio caso, il fenomeno in questione è talmente EGO e pieno di sé che non riesce ad accettare il fatto che io non lo desidero più, che sono fedele ed essendo impegnata con un altro manco lo considero.*
> 
> non può accettare che una donna che prima era disponibile ora non lo sia più.
> 
> *ovvio lui ha la profondità di una pozzanghera quindi lo chiama "non ti riesco a dimenticare"*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
comunque... proprio non ci arrivano... mica lo fanno apposta


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io davvero faccio fatica a capire certe persone. So che esistono e che hanno diritto di votare come noi, ma sinceramente ci sono cose che non capisco...


ecco, io nicka, credimi, non capisco questa battuta.
la persona di cui parli è stata il tuo amante per tot anni, ancora adesso capita che vi sentiate da quello che dici, quindi è rimasto un rapporto.
come fai a giudicarlo così severamente?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per me lui è sempre stato un libro aperto e lo è anche adesso. non accetta il rifiuto perchè la conquista è soddisfazione del suo narcisismo. non gliene frega un cazzo di me, come non gliene frega una ceppa della compagna, che ha tradito a tutto spiano...gli importa solo di se stesso


Immagina che tu ti sia fatta quello che consideri l'uomo più attraente e sexy del mondo, di' tu l'attore, il modello, il nuotatore.
Nelle giornate d'inverno questo pensiero e il potergli magari telefonare, anche per sentirgli dire che non c'è più trippa per gatti, non ti darebbe un raggio di sole?
Almeno per una volta uno così l'hai avuto e ti risponde anche.
Ecco tu sei la sua Charlize Theron.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi presumi che ci sia qualcuno al di sotto di un cane e Lothar?
> In effetti Lucarelli ha raccontato ieri di un serial killer...


vabbè dai... i serial killer lasciamoli stare, mo' non esageriamo


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che a volte il sesso diventa un cercare dentro, per trovare e per trovarsi. Con e attraverso l'altro.
> 
> Ma in tutto questo il corpo...è "strumento". Strumento nel senso che il corpo è segno e soglia, per andare in alti posti che riguardano profondità diverse. Che riguardano scambi diversi dalla semplice penetrazione.
> 
> ...


Su questo non mi trovi PER NIENTE d'accordo. Il corpo non è uno strumento. E' me, è te. Noi siamo il nostro corpo e lo siamo integralmente.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina che tu ti sia fatta quello che consideri l'uomo più attraente e sexy del mondo, di' tu l'attore, il modello, il nuotatore.
> Nelle giornate d'inverno questo pensiero e il potergli magari telefonare, anche per sentirgli dire che non c'è più trippa per gatti, non ti darebbe un raggio di sole?
> Almeno per una volta uno così l'hai avuto e ti risponde anche.
> Ecco tu sei la sua Charlize Theron.


tu dici? io non la vedo così e sai perchè? lui è attraente, sexy ed è uno dei più desiderati e corteggiati dell'ambiente...è veramente uno strafigo, insomma.  

quindi non riesco proprio a immaginare che lui senta questo... la vedo più come un "come osa lei rifiutare me? impossibile, io sono irresistibile, lei c'è già stata non può non volermi più"..


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ecco, io nicka, credimi, non capisco questa battuta.
> la persona di cui parli è stata il tuo amante per tot anni, ancora adesso capita che vi sentiate da quello che dici, quindi è rimasto un rapporto.
> come fai a giudicarlo così severamente?


Non lo giudico severamente, gli voglio anche bene nonostante tutto.
Semplicemente non lo capisco, non capisco la sua chiusura nell'ammettere determinate cose, non capisco come può pretendere di fare quello che gli passa per la testa senza avere mai un contraccolpo che lo scalfisca.
Rispetto a 10 anni fa mi pare ovvio che io sia molto più distaccata, per cui quando mi dice certe cose ci rido e lo prendo per stupido, 10 anni fa ci credevo sul serio a quello che diceva, ci volevo credere.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> comunque... proprio non ci arrivano... mica lo fanno apposta


lo so  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu dici? io non la vedo così e sai perchè? *lui è attraente, sexy ed è uno dei più desiderati e corteggiati dell'ambiente...è veramente uno strafigo, insomma.
> *
> quindi non riesco proprio a immaginare che lui senta questo... *la vedo più come un "come osa lei rifiutare me? *impossibile, io sono irresistibile, lei c'è già stata non può non volermi più"..


Dio mio, Dio mio, Dio mio.
Vade retro. 
Conosco perfettamente il soggetto.
La mia risposta "vai pure da tutte quelle che non ti rifiuterebbero, perchè qui la patta è chiusa".


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu dici? io non la vedo così e sai perchè? lui è attraente, sexy ed è uno dei più desiderati e corteggiati dell'ambiente...è veramente uno strafigo, insomma.
> 
> *quindi non riesco proprio a immaginare che lui senta questo... la vedo più come un "come osa lei rifiutare me? impossibile, io sono irresistibile, lei c'è già stata non può non volermi più".*.


che figata  mandare in bianco questa gente piena di sè è ancora più soddisfacente!


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo giudico severamente, gli voglio anche bene nonostante tutto.
> Semplicemente non lo capisco, non capisco la sua chiusura nell'ammettere determinate cose, non capisco come può pretendere di fare quello che gli passa per la testa senza avere mai un contraccolpo che lo scalfisca.
> Rispetto a 10 anni fa mi pare ovvio che io sia molto più distaccata, per cui quando mi dice certe cose ci rido e lo prendo per stupido, 10 anni fa ci credevo sul serio a quello che diceva, ci volevo credere.


boh, non ci sto dentro nicka.
ipotizzo: se lui pretende di fare tutto quello che gli passa per la testa ecc. è ANCHE (non solo) per come è andata la vostra storia, che spesso hai raccontato, e cioè che alla fine lui faceva quello che gli pareva senza che tu avessi particolare voce in capitolo su quella condotta, e nemmeno uno specifico giudizio morale.
ripeto, la mia è un'ipotesi su una persona che non conosco, però ripeto, come fai a non capire?
sei stata parte, credo, del meccanismo che lo ha portato ad agire come agisce.
questa, lo sottolineo, non è una tua colpa o che, dico che se lui se la racconta (termine che non condivido) lo hai fatto anche tu.

p.s.
scusa se ti porto spesso come esempio in queste discussioni, è che hai raccontato molto di te stessa (è una cosa bella, secondo me), quindi conosco la tua storia.
inoltre, ribadisco, il mio è un punto di vista scevro da ogni giudizio.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che figata  mandare in bianco questa gente piena di sè è ancora più soddisfacente!


sì abbastanza...

anche se devo essere sincera, con me non è mai stato stronzo. mai. mi ha sempre rispettata... le cose che ha detto (profondità di una pozzanghera) e i casini che stava facendo li ha fatti perché è lui che è così....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Spezziamo il ragionamento diretto.
> Posto che per tradire occorre desiderare un'altra persona che ci deve coinvolgere a livello emotivo.
> Posto che ognuno di noi sa che tradire un partner è una cosa sbagliata
> Posto che nessuno di noi ha la sicurezza di non essere mai scoperto
> ...


Lo penso anch'io infatti non credo che in tutti i casi c'entri il riconoscimento


----------



## ipazia (8 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Su questo non mi trovi PER NIENTE d'accordo. Il corpo non è uno strumento. E' me, è te. Noi siamo il nostro corpo e lo siamo integralmente.


Lo so che non siamo d'accordo. 

Ma mi sembra che tu la intenda come un togliere dignità il mio dire strumento. Sbaglio? O separazione. 
E, ne avevamo parlato, io sono stata separata. in modo difensivo dal mio corpo. 
Il percorso per riprendermelo mi sta portando a rendermi conto di quanto spesso lo si dia per scontato, di quanto spesso si dia scontata l'integrità di cui parli. Che io considero percorso di cura e relazione con la consapevolezza di sè. 

E non è in questo senso che io lo intendo. E' uno strumento, dalla mia prospettiva, nel momento in cui riconoscendomici dentro pienamente presente, mi diventa "mezzo" per esprimermi e per indagarmi. 

Non è così scontata la presenza al e nel proprio corpo. 

Io me ne rendo conto quando provo a fare cose nuove combattendo. Io gli dico di fare cose, e lui non le fa. E non perchè non voglia o non voglia io, ma perchè la mia presenza in me nell'esprimermi in quel fare è inesperta, goffa, imbarazzata. 
E io che credevo di essere semplicemente lesa d questo punto di vista, mi sto rendendo conto di come sia una difficoltà comune. Che si crede di conoscere ben bene il proprio corpo, come le proprie pulsioni e i propri bisogni, e poi...capitano, si fanno capitare cose che mettono in discussione esattamente quell'idea di consapevolezza e presenza totale e piena che ognuno è convinto di avere. 

Anche la relazione con il proprio corpo merita cura e attenzione. Che col mio corpo ci vado in giro in ogni momento, ma io mi accorgo quando ci vado in giro ben presente e sono ben radicata, quando ci vado in giro ed è lui a portare me, quando ci vado in giro e sono io a portare lui. 

Forse dovrei scrivere Strumento. E' attestato d'onore. A me. Intera e presente e evolvente nell'interezza.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì abbastanza...
> 
> anche se devo essere sincera, con me non è mai stato stronzo. mai. mi ha sempre rispettata... le cose che ha detto (profondità di una pozzanghera) e i casini che stava facendo li ha fatti perché è lui che è così....


ok, ma a prescindere... è proprio la soddisfazione in sè di non darla vinta a chi si crede ed è abituato ad essere irresistibile... poi con certe donne è ancora più divertente, ci restano doppiamente male  Il primo pensiero è che sei gay :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu dici? io non la vedo così e sai perchè? lui è attraente, sexy ed è uno dei più desiderati e corteggiati dell'ambiente...è veramente uno strafigo, insomma.
> 
> quindi non riesco proprio a immaginare che lui senta questo... la vedo più come un "come osa lei rifiutare me? impossibile, io sono irresistibile, lei c'è già stata non può non volermi più"..


Hai mai letto la biografia di Marilyn Monroe? Beh bastava chiederglielo. Aveva bisogno di continue conferme ed era, ed è ancora, l'icona sexy mondiale. Quello che c'è dentro è un'altra cosa.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dio mio, Dio mio, Dio mio.
> Vade retro.
> Conosco perfettamente il soggetto.
> La mia risposta "vai pure da tutte quelle che non ti rifiuterebbero, perchè qui la patta è chiusa".


ovviamente ci sa fare eh? all'inizio.. non si pone da reginetta del ballo.....poi dopo chiaro, le persone emergono sempre per quello che sono....


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, ma a prescindere... è proprio la soddisfazione in sè di non darla vinta a chi si crede ed è abituato ad essere irresistibile... poi con certe donne è ancora più divertente, ci restano doppiamente male  Il primo pensiero è che sei gay :carneval:


oh, ma  a me mai? 
Sara' colpa del fatto che quando un* che non conosco mi si avvicina, il mio primo pensiero e' "mo' che cazzo vuole quest*"?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mai letto la biografia di Marilyn Monroe? Beh bastava chiederglielo. Aveva bisogno di continue conferme ed era, ed è ancora, l'icona sexy mondiale. Quello che c'è dentro è un'altra cosa.


sì l'ho letta... si sentiva persino poco attraente.. 

ah che quello che c'è dentro è altro, assolutamente d'accordo. infatti secondo me lui è un grandissimo narciso, ma i narcisi sono fragili, mica forti :up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> sì l'ho letta... si sentiva persino poco attraente..
> 
> ah che quello che c'è dentro è altro, assolutamente d'accordo. infatti secondo me lui è un grandissimo narciso, ma i narcisi sono fragili, mica forti :up:


I narcisi sono peggio,sono stupidi.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> boh, non ci sto dentro nicka.
> ipotizzo: se lui pretende di fare tutto quello che gli passa per la testa ecc. è ANCHE (non solo) per come è andata la vostra storia, che spesso hai raccontato, e cioè che alla fine lui faceva quello che gli pareva senza che tu avessi particolare voce in capitolo su quella condotta, e nemmeno uno specifico giudizio morale.
> ripeto, la mia è un'ipotesi su una persona che non conosco, però ripeto, come fai a non capire?
> sei stata parte, credo, del meccanismo che lo ha portato ad agire come agisce.
> ...


Allora, io sono molto chiara nelle mie esternazioni.
Lui si prende delle libertà perchè è sempre stato così e va bene, per quanto io all'epoca pendessi dalle sue labbra e non dicessi niente posso dirti che la solfa è cambiata. Continuo in ogni caso a non dare giudizi morali.
Diciamo che forse l'ho abituato male, questo sì...e forse è per questo che pensa di poter uscire dal seminato.
Io gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che era finita, gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che gli voglio un gran bene, ma che si può sognare ogni altro contatto con me. Senza tentennamenti.
Ora, che lui continui a cercare un approccio a me fa ridere, se è come dice Brunetta (ovvero ricerca di conferme) a me fa comunque ridere perchè le conferme da me le ha avute per anni, per questo se vuole pensare alla cartolina estiva in pieno inverno può semplicemente farlo su quei ricordi. Se non è come dice lei continua a farmi ridere.
Quello che non capisco io è: perchè, se io sono stata molto chiara, lui pensa di poter continuare?
Ma lo dico perchè il mio cambio è netto ed evidente. Talmente netto ed evidente che quando gli ho detto poco tempo fa che vado a convivere non pensavo di dire niente di male e non pensavo sinceramente che la cosa lo avrebbe colpito, io mi sono comportata come una persona in confidenza, lui si stava facendo prendere un mezzo infarto e mi si è fiondato sotto casa.
E' questo anche che non capisco, io non sono il suo mare calmo, io non sono lì ad aspettare lui, la mia vita è andata avanti...e pensavo lo sapesse bene, perchè sto discorsetto io gliel'ho fatto diversi anni fa.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ovviamente ci sa fare eh? all'inizio.. non si pone da reginetta del ballo.....poi dopo chiaro, le persone emergono sempre per quello che sono....


Ti ripeto, conosco perfettamente il soggetto...
M'è durata sei anni eh...


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> A me piacerebbe pensare di essere una persona etica.
> Invece penso di non avere necessità di trovare validazioni di me in quel modo.
> Certo che ognuno quando agisce lo fa senza consapevolezza! Non si va in analisi per otto anni come per la scuola dell'obbligo (ora 10, mi pare).
> Quando si combinano disastri o si viene travolti dal disastro combinato da altri allora si cerca di capire.



Ti faccio un esempio.
Se cerco autoconferme posso scrivere su un forum, diventare un importante collezionista di soldatini di piombo, gestire un blog di cucina, candidarmi sindaco di una cittadina, comprarmi una macchina sportiva,  anche usata, fare 4 ore di palestra ogni giorno per sfamare la tartaruga addominale...
Posso anche restare single e divertirmi a colmare i vuoti ipoaddominali di svariate partner occasionali.
O fare 7 figli e sperare in 60 nipoti. 
Ci sono tanti modi per farsi del bene, in qualche modo, se vogliamo intendere che pascere il proprio ego sia positivo per sé sempre e non sia spesso il sintomo di un problema psicologico, di una ossessione per esempio. 
Se si sceglie la strada del far male agli altri o del rischiare di far male, l'etica è latitante.
E qui bisogna interrogarsi perché.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora, io sono molto chiara nelle mie esternazioni.
> Lui si prende delle libertà perchè è sempre stato così e va bene, per quanto io all'epoca pendessi dalle sue labbra e non dicessi niente posso dirti che la solfa è cambiata. Continuo in ogni caso a non dare giudizi morali.
> Diciamo che forse l'ho abituato male, questo sì...e forse è per questo che pensa di poter uscire dal seminato.
> Io gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che era finita, gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che gli voglio un gran bene, ma che si può sognare ogni altro contatto con me. Senza tentennamenti.
> ...


Quando vendono la tua casa al mare ti dispiace anche se erano anni che non ci andavi più.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando vendono la tua casa al mare ti dispiace anche se erano anni che non ci andavi più.


Ma che cavolo! 
Quella casa l'ha distrutta con le sue mani, se c'ha voglia di piangere che si sposti e lasci stare le macerie...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Se cerco autoconferme posso scrivere su un forum, diventare un importante collezionista di soldatini di piombo, gestire un blog di cucina, candidarmi sindaco di una cittadina, comprarmi una macchina sportiva,  anche usata, fare 4 ore di palestra ogni giorno per sfamare la tartaruga addominale...
> Posso anche restare single e divertirmi a colmare i vuoti ipoaddominali di svariate partner occasionali.
> O fare 7 figli e sperare in 60 nipoti.
> ...


Sono perfettamente d'accordo.
Nel cercare di capire non tolgo libertà e responsabilità a nessuno.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> I narcisi sono peggio,sono stupidi.


già.. e vivono la conquista di una donna come un trofeo  e a me sinceramente di essere un premio in palio non va proprio...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo!
> Quella casa l'ha distrutta con le sue mani, se c'ha voglia di piangere che si sposti e lasci stare le macerie...


:up:


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora, io sono molto chiara nelle mie esternazioni.
> Lui si prende delle libertà perchè è sempre stato così e va bene, per quanto io all'epoca pendessi dalle sue labbra e non dicessi niente posso dirti che la solfa è cambiata. Continuo in ogni caso a non dare giudizi morali.
> Diciamo che forse l'ho abituato male, questo sì...e forse è per questo che pensa di poter uscire dal seminato.
> Io gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che era finita, gli ho detto chiaro e tondo che gli voglio un gran bene, ma che si può sognare ogni altro contatto con me. Senza tentennamenti.
> ...


non voglio entrare nei dettagli poiché ovviamente non so nulla dei vostri contatti, tuttavia (con questo mi riallaccio al discorso generico che preferisco, almeno in un thread non dedicato) una ti potrebbe dire che in realtà te la stai raccontando ora, e che il fatto di non chiudere tutti i ponti è un modo per sentirti ancora desiderata da lui altrimenti manco gli diresti che vai a convivere, ma solo di starti lontano ecc.
applica questo discorso a una situazione diversa, se vuoi.
è il motivo per cui al tuo primo post ho detto che mi sembrava tutto sbagliato.
a me viene sempre in mente che me la stia raccontando io, per esempio.
la mia etica è elastica anche perciò.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo!
> Quella casa l'ha distrutta con le sue mani, se c'ha voglia di piangere che si sposti e lasci stare le macerie...


Per tornare IT, direi che si puo' applicare allo stato d'animo attuale della compagna di Juan...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda io sono stata amante "fissa" di un seriale. Ti lascio immaginare, ma per lui il discorso è: amo mia moglie e se mi prende la voglia la sfogo. E non ci si discuteva eh, lo so bene.
> Tra l'altro da un po' di tempo ha ripreso a rompermi i coglioni in quel senso, per me può rimanere a casa sua.


Come funziona in questi casi : la moglie, tu e altre casuali ? :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non voglio entrare nei dettagli poiché ovviamente non so nulla dei vostri contatti, tuttavia (con questo mi riallaccio al discorso generico che preferisco, almeno in un thread non dedicato) una ti potrebbe dire che in realtà te la stai raccontando ora, e che il fatto di non chiudere tutti i ponti è un modo per sentirti ancora desiderata da lui altrimenti manco gli diresti che vai a convivere, ma solo di starti lontano ecc.
> applica questo discorso a una situazione diversa, se vuoi.
> è il motivo per cui al tuo primo post ho detto che mi sembrava tutto sbagliato.
> a me viene sempre in mente che me la stia raccontando io, per esempio.
> la mia etica è elastica anche perciò.


Non credo di stare a raccontarmela.  
Il discorso non è venuto fuori da me perchè volevo dargli chissà quale notizia, sperando in chissà quale reazioni. Mi ha fatto un paio di domande alle quali ho semplicemente risposto. E la reazione che ha avuto mi ha colpita davvero perchè non me lo aspettavo sul serio.
Per me il rapporto di oggi non è assolutamente quello di un tempo.
Non mi sento nemmeno desiderata, io credo più che altro che lui speri che quella porta non sia chiusa per paranoie mentali sue. Ma lo so io che è chiusa e in questo sono molto rigida.
Di starmi lontano non gliel'ho detto nemmeno nel momento peggiore, ma appunto dovrei scendere in dettagli, dovrei stare a raccontare più di quello che ho raccontato e non mi pare il caso.
Quindi restando sul generico è vero che a volte ce la si racconta, ma non sempre, a volte le cose sono proprio come si dicono...e lo sono per dei motivi, giusti o sbagliati che siano.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che nei momenti di crisi ti cerca? Sei l'unica al mondo? No, pensa di poter ritrovare le validazioni che in altri momenti l'hanno puntellato.


Questo è vero


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come funziona in questi casi : la moglie, tu e altre casuali ? :singleeye:


Eh...:unhappy:

Tra l'altro ne ho avuto conferma quando è finita, avevo ovviamente il sospetto perchè uno che ragiona così non è che si fa tanti problemi.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per tornare IT, direi che si puo' applicare allo stato d'animo attuale della compagna di Juan...


Mmmm...non so, io parlo di anni e anni di lontananza e poi una crisi pesante davanti a una notizia.
La compagna di Juan ha fatto una cazzata bella grossa, ma siamo solo all'inizio, la disperazione è naturale e sarebbe un assurdo che non ci fosse.


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credo di stare a raccontarmela.
> 
> Quindi restando sul generico è vero che a volte ce la si racconta, ma non sempre, a volte le cose sono proprio come si dicono...e lo sono per dei motivi, giusti o sbagliati che siano.


penso che nessuno creda di raccontarsela, a parte casi estremi.
quoto la seconda parte.
è il motivo per cui non ho condiviso certi giudizi troppo frettolosi sulla situazione di juan, dando per scontato che la fidanzata gliel'abbia raccontata.
secondo me, no.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> oh, ma  a me mai?
> Sara' colpa del fatto che quando un* che non conosco mi si avvicina, il mio primo pensiero e' "mo' che cazzo vuole quest*"?


po' esse... sei troppo scontroso


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche il mio mi ricerca, disperatamente... mi si è palesato pure in ufficio.. nel mio caso, il fenomeno in questione è talmente EGO e pieno di sé che non riesce ad accettare il fatto che io non lo desidero più, che sono fedele ed essendo impegnata con un altro manco lo considero.
> 
> non può accettare che una donna che prima era disponibile ora non lo sia più.
> 
> ovvio lui ha la profondità di una pozzanghera quindi lo chiama "non ti riesco a dimenticare".


La profondità di una pozzanghera :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> po' esse... sei troppo scontroso


va benissimo così :diffi:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La profondità di una pozzanghera :rotfl:


rende bene l'idea no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> va benissimo così :diffi:


non indurmi in tentazione che svacchiamo il thread


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi presumi che ci sia qualcuno al di sotto di un cane e Lothar?
> In effetti Lucarelli ha raccontato ieri di un serial killer...


Lucarelli ? Dove?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> con "altri" intendevo genericamente le persone che conosco, ho conosciuto, mi hanno raccontato di sé ecc.
> è ovvio che rimane un'esperienza circoscritta, parziale, però penso si sia capito cosa volevo intendere.
> siamo partiti dai motivi che ti portano a commettere un'azione che non ti aspetteresti da te stessa e in cui ti riconosci solo dopo l'elaborazione (se pure).
> può capitare? per me sì, nonostante un'etica strutturata e salda.
> ...


anche per me, assolutamente.
E' quello che ho cercato di fargli tirar fuori anche se adesso lui dubita pure del passato...
Ma se il passato è quello che lui credeva, quella è la sua vita, è quello che ha costruito.
E nella vita si sbaglia, eh?
Con le motivazioni, senza, non sapendo di averle... si sbaglia.
Nella vita ci sono momenti di confusione, di sconforto, di euforia, di paura...
E si fanno cose. Che a volte non sono manco errori in assoluto. 
C'è gente che ha tradito anche perchè ha incontrato il grande amore, come no.
Poi c'è gente che ha mandato tutto in vacca per niente in tutto.
Ecco perchè secondo me Juanìn dovrebbe, quando è passata la bufera grossa, tirare un attimo una riga a 360 gradi.
Non puoi stigmatizzare una persona perchè ha mancato una volta.
Puoi decidere che non riesci a ridarle fiducia, come no.
ma rinnegare anche il passato è brutto sia per lei che per lui.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lucarelli ? Dove?


Profondo nero Sky Crime


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> penso che nessuno creda di raccontarsela, a parte casi estremi.
> quoto la seconda parte.
> è il motivo per cui non ho condiviso certi giudizi troppo frettolosi sulla situazione di juan, dando per scontato che la fidanzata gliel'abbia raccontata.
> secondo me, no.


Quando parlo di raccontarsela intendo proprio con se stessi e con gli altri.
Io eviterei di parlare di cose per le quali penso di raccontarmela. Perchè dai, io credo che in fondo in fondo una persona sappia a prescindere quale sia il nocciolo della questione.
Magari ci mette un po' ad arrivarci eh, questo non so.
Me la raccontavo molto all'epoca, poi ho smesso.
Ecco, mi spiace però che mi venga da parlare del mio, ma è solo per spiegarmi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lucarelli ? Dove?



Sky profondo nero...mi sembra canale 118.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non indurmi in tentazione che svacchiamo il thread


scrivi di là, in quello dello svacco in piscina...:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che figata  mandare in bianco questa gente piena di sè è ancora più soddisfacente!


È molto più semplice e meno faticoso mandare in bianco uno così che un uomo senza specchi per ammirarsi


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Profondo nero Sky Crime





oscuro ha detto:


> Sky profondo nero...mi sembra canale 118.


Grazie, ho una fissa con LUcarelli


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie, ho una fissa con LUcarelli


Pure io, ma non ho sky...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie, ho una fissa con LUcarelli


Pure io.Per lui e per michele giuttari.....sai chi è?


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando parlo di raccontarsela intendo proprio con se stessi e con gli altri.
> Io eviterei di parlare di cose per le quali penso di raccontarmela. *Perchè dai, io credo che in fondo in fondo una persona sappia a prescindere quale sia il nocciolo della questione.*
> Magari ci mette un po' ad arrivarci eh, questo non so.
> *Me la raccontavo molto all'epoca, poi ho smesso.*
> Ecco, mi spiace però che mi venga da parlare del mio, ma è solo per spiegarmi.


per me, no.
nel caso della fidanzata di juan, questa ragazza ha una relazione da 12 anni. caspita, dodici anni!
se anche avesse solo voluto scopare perché quella mattina s'era svegliata così, immagino che avrebbe avuto serie difficoltà anche solo a riconoscere questa emozione dopo tutto questo tempo (tempo peraltro molto formativo, dai 20 ai 30) e senza esperienze.
per me non se la racconta, banalmente la vive in questo modo, che per lei è la verità (quindi lo è).
è chiaro che a posteriori le cose si vedono diversamente.


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2015)

Questo 3d e' meraviglioso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non credo di stare a raccontarmela.
> Il discorso non è venuto fuori da me perchè volevo dargli chissà quale notizia, sperando in chissà quale reazioni. Mi ha fatto un paio di domande alle quali ho semplicemente risposto. E la reazione che ha avuto mi ha colpita davvero perchè non me lo aspettavo sul serio.
> Per me il rapporto di oggi non è assolutamente quello di un tempo.
> Non mi sento nemmeno desiderata, io credo più che altro che lui speri che quella porta non sia chiusa per paranoie mentali sue. Ma lo so io che è chiusa e in questo sono molto rigida.
> ...


Nicka comunque ci sono uomini che, per il fatto di averti vista nuda, per il fatto di avere avuto intimità con te, credono di avere dei diritti per tutta la vita.
Un vitalizio.
Cosa che credo appaghi il loro ego perchè magari gongolano nel pensiero che basterebbe uno schiocco di dita.
E quando hanno la riprova che non è così, non sanno di che altro gongolare.
Fino a che non ti vedono prendere una via definita, pensano che tu resti in realtà a disposizione loro.
Vanità che, probabilmente, il vostro trascorso ha nutrito.
Perchè lui non ne ha capito un cazzo, peraltro, del vostro trascorso, secondo me.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> I narcisi sono peggio,sono stupidi.


Uno psichiatra in treno dette questa definizione : ci sono gli essere umani ed i narcisi :singleeye:


----------



## Dalida (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche per me, assolutamente.
> E' quello che ho cercato di fargli tirar fuori anche se adesso lui dubita pure del passato...
> Ma se il passato è quello che lui credeva, quella è la sua vita, è quello che ha costruito.
> E nella vita si sbaglia, eh?
> ...


tu che sei un'esperta di proverbi no puoi non ammettere che "l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" contiene delle verità.
poi capisco alcuni giudizi tranchant di juan,che è la persona che ha il diritto di starci male.
ma il fatto che da questo momento in poi lei sicuramente lo rifarà ecc. per me proprio no.


----------



## Nicka (8 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nicka comunque ci sono uomini che, per il fatto di averti vista nuda, per il fatto di avere avuto intimità con te, credono di avere dei diritti per tutta la vita.
> Un vitalizio.
> Cosa che credo appaghi il loro ego perchè magari gongolano nel pensiero che basterebbe uno schiocco di dita.
> E quando hanno la riprova che non è così, non sanno di che altro gongolare.
> ...


Che non abbia capito un cazzo io ne sono certa...:unhappy:
Ed è una delle cose che mi ha portato a vederlo meno "affascinante", diciamo così.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È molto più semplice e meno faticoso mandare in bianco uno così che un uomo senza specchi per ammirarsi


eh si vero :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> rende bene l'idea no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Assolutamente si


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io.Per lui e per michele giuttari.....sai chi è?


E certo che so chi è !!! Ma fa un programma anche lui ? Non aveva scritto un libro sul mostro di Firenze ?


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E certo che so chi è !!! Ma fa un programma anche lui ? Non aveva scritto un libro sul mostro di Firenze ?



Si,ha scritto parecchi libri...l'ultimo poi bellissimo.Io so benissimo chi è...ha avuto a che fare anche con la procura di perugia....


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu che sei un'esperta di proverbi no puoi non ammettere che "l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" contiene delle verità.
> poi capisco alcuni giudizi tranchant di juan,che è la persona che ha il diritto di starci male.
> ma il fatto che da questo momento in poi lei sicuramente lo rifarà ecc. per me proprio no.


MA ANCHE SECONDO ME.
Ma porca miseria, qui abbiamo visto traditori devastati dal tradimento e manco erano stati sgamati.
Non è che se uno tradisce diventa un mostro.
E' la stessa persona di prima, che ha sbagliato, in alcuni casi più nuda(nel senso di anima, eh?).


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ha scritto parecchi libri...l'ultimo poi bellissimo.Io so benissimo chi è...ha avuto a che fare anche con la procura di perugia....


Si lo ricordo bene


----------



## Horny (8 Luglio 2015)

non ho letto tutto.
parto dal presupposto che lei mi sa di una brava persona.
per quanto ho letto il punto lo ha colto Fiammetta.
Se riuscirai a superare il disgusto e a fidarti di nuovo, potrete ricominciare.
Ci riuscirai?
dipende sì, anche, dalle motivazioni che emergeranno spiegandovi, 
ma principalmente da come sei tu di carattere.
io non ci riuscirei, perché rarissimamente mi apro all'intimità (non fisica) e
perché provo un estremo disgusto per la promiscuità sessuale (solo in relazione a me!!!)
e per la menzogna.
è un limite.


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> *A me piacerebbe pensare di essere una persona etica.*
> Invece penso di non avere necessità di trovare validazioni di me in quel modo.
> Certo che ognuno quando agisce lo fa senza consapevolezza! Non si va in analisi per otto anni come per la scuola dell'obbligo (ora 10, mi pare).
> Quando si combinano disastri o si viene travolti dal disastro combinato da altri allora si cerca di capire.


Qual' è l'origine dell' etica?
Qual' è l'origine della tua etica?

Non è una domanda nè retorica nè scontata, per me almeno non lo è.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Qual' è l'origine dell' etica?
> Qual' è l'origine della tua etica?
> 
> Non è una domanda nè retorica nè scontata, per me almeno non lo è.


Per essere sintetica comprende i principi che sono sono stati proclamati nella Dichiarazione dei Diritti dell'uomo e nella Costituzione


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per essere sintetica comprende i principi che sono sono stati proclamati nella Dichiarazione dei Diritti dell'uomo e nella Costituzione


Si, questo l'ho capito 
mi chiedevo, in sostanza cosa è che ci spinge in fondo al nostro io a farli nostri, questo intendevo.

Sono già presenti ? (ma anche i comportamenti negativi lo sono). Lo facciamo per patto e convenienza sociale? ( ma allora non sarebbero così forti). O le due cose insieme, o altre?

L' origine ultima dell 'etica io ho avuto sempre il sospetto che sia dentro di noi e si chiami coscienza (ma ammetto che mi posso anche sbagliare). - Quando si dice essere presenti a se stessi -

Parlo per me, se lo sapessi con certezza, avrei capito l'essenza stessa del comportamento umano.

(come al solito sono OT )


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, questo l'ho capito
> mi chiedevo, in sostanza cosa è che ci spinge in fondo al nostro io a farli nostri, questo intendevo.
> 
> Sono già presenti ? (ma anche i comportamenti negativi lo sono). Lo facciamo per patto e convenienza sociale? ( ma allora non sarebbero così forti). O le due cose insieme, o altre?
> ...



Io ipotizzo che l'etica nasca da un'empatia. Da un 'non vorrei che questo accadesse a me' oppure 'a me è successo e ne ho sofferto' o anche ' a una persona amata è successo e ne ha sofferto'. E allora non si vuole infliggere questa pena a qualcun altro perchè è come infliggerla a sè stessi un'altra volta, o per la prima volta. A me infatti pare che una mancanza di etica si manifesti spesso (a volte involontariamente) per la mancanza di questa empatia: dal fare qualcosa che non ci viene nemmeno in mente possa causare sofferenza, perchè non l'abbiamo esperita o perchè su noi non ha alcun effetto negativo, al 'a me non potrebbe mai succedere' - quindi se succede a un altro 'sti cazzi.


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io ipotizzo che l'etica nasca da un'empatia. Da un 'non vorrei che questo accadesse a me' oppure 'a me è successo e ne ho sofferto' o anche ' a una persona amata è successo e ne ha sofferto'. E allora non si vuole infliggere questa pena a qualcun altro perchè è come infliggerla a sè stessi un'altra volta, o per la prima volta. A me infatti pare che una mancanza di etica si manifesti spesso (a volte involontariamente) per la mancanza di questa empatia: dal fare qualcosa che non ci viene nemmeno in mente possa causare sofferenza, perchè non l'abbiamo esperita o perchè su noi non ha alcun effetto negativo, al 'a me non potrebbe mai succedere' - quindi se succede a un altro 'sti cazzi.


E' una possibile chiave di lettura in effetti, però vedi che tu dai già per scontato una connotazione positiva o negativa agli accadimenti a seconda dell' esperienza e che è già abbastanza diversa dal disquisire se una cosa lo sia invece per "principio".


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una possibile chiave di lettura in effetti, però vedi che tu dai già per scontato una connotazione positiva o negativa agli accadimenti a seconda dell' esperienza e che è già abbastanza diversa dal disquisire se una cosa lo sia invece per "principio".


Mi rileggo Kant e poi ti dico.


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una possibile chiave di lettura in effetti, però vedi che tu dai già per scontato una connotazione positiva o negativa agli accadimenti a seconda dell' esperienza e che è già abbastanza diversa dal disquisire se una cosa lo sia invece per "principio".


Sì. Infatti non sono certa che esista un principio. è necessaria un'esperienza diretta o indiretta per determinare un'idea di bene o male. Infatti, se non conoscono o non si possono immaginare gli effetti di un comportamento, come si fa a dargli una connotazione? La legge stabilisce illegale l'omicidio perchè quelli che l'hanno scritta possedevano un corpo, così come tutti quelli attorno a loro. Anche se nessuno aveva mai cercato di assassinarli, nè nessuno dei loro conoscenti erano mai stati assassinati, è facile immedesimarsi sugli effetti di un omicidio sul singolo, sulla famiglia e a lungo termine sulla società tutta. Perchè avendo tu un corpo, puoi capire benissimo cosa significherebbe dover temere di perderlo ogni secondo perchè nessuno impedisce al primo che passa di accoltellarti per strada. Se tu fossi solo un'entità fluttuante e conoscessi solo entità fluttuanti, avresti bisogno che qualcuno ti spiegasse perchè, la prima volta che incontri una creatura composta di materia, tirargli fuori l'intestino dalla bocca potrebbe essere considerato, ad esempio, non etico. O illegale. O deplorevole. Ma non è detto comunque che tu riusciresti a capirlo anche in seguito a spiegazione, se non hai nessuna esperienza con cui paragonare nemmeno lontanamente questo concetto.
So che è un paragone assurdo però spero di essermi spiegata. I principi da dove possono svilupparsi se non da qualcosa di pensabile, e quindi in qualche modo di conosciuto?


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi rileggo Kant e poi ti dico.


Già, .... la legge morale dentro di me....
ma basta? Basterebbe ascoltare se stessi, se mai ascoltare se stessi fosse così semplice.

Mi rendo conto, parole vuote, meglio che me ne vada a letto.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sì. Infatti non sono certa che esista un principio. è necessaria un'esperienza diretta o indiretta per determinare un'idea di bene o male. Infatti, se non conoscono o non si possono immaginare gli effetti di un comportamento, come si fa a dargli una connotazione? *La legge stabilisce illegale l'omicidio* perchè quelli che l'hanno scritta possedevano un corpo, così come tutti quelli attorno a loro. Anche se nessuno aveva mai cercato di assassinarli, nè nessuno dei loro conoscenti erano mai stati assassinati, è facile immedesimarsi sugli effetti di un omicidio sul singolo, sulla famiglia e a lungo termine sulla società tutta. Perchè avendo tu un corpo, puoi capire benissimo cosa significherebbe dover temere di perderlo ogni secondo perchè nessuno impedisce al primo che passa di accoltellarti per strada. Se tu fossi solo un'entità fluttuante e conoscessi solo entità fluttuanti, avresti bisogno che qualcuno ti spiegasse perchè, la prima volta che incontri una creatura composta di materia, tirargli fuori l'intestino dalla bocca potrebbe essere considerato, ad esempio, non etico. O illegale. O deplorevole. Ma non è detto comunque che tu riusciresti a capirlo anche in seguito a spiegazione, se non hai nessuna esperienza con cui paragonare nemmeno lontanamente questo concetto.
> So che è un paragone assurdo però spero di essermi spiegata. I principi da dove possono svilupparsi se non da qualcosa di pensabile, e quindi in qualche modo di conosciuto?


Vi sono diversi piani dell'etica.
In una visione sociale l'omicidio non è illegale nel caso di guerre o pene capitali, anzi è promosso. E' tollerato per la comune morale in caso di difesa personale. E' condannato in tutti gli altri casi.
A livello individuale l'omicidio non è sempre giudicato riprovevole, ma qui subentra la variabile della soggettività, per cui un killer o un soldato mercenario lo può considerare accettabile, mentre altri soggetti sicuramente no.
Qui osserviamo come a livello individuale non vi possa essere assoluta corrispondenza con la morale comune o con un'etica di stampo filosofico o religioso.
L'etica non è immutabile nel tempo e geograficamente, e ha una sua specificità nella morale.
Se torniamo in tema, vediamo che socialmente oggi il tradimento è "promosso" a livello compulsivo come avesse quasi un significato commerciale (vedi meetic, badoo, chat, tutele privacy dei media etc), ma è "temuto" (il che comunque non significa dargli una connotazione etica) a livello del singolo.
Temere non significa infatti dare una valutazione etica.
Il concetto in realtà da cui si parte è più attinente alla libertà, ovvero l'etica tenta di definire l'adeguata misura  per applicare la propria libertà rispettando quella degli altri.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io ipotizzo che l'etica nasca da un'empatia. Da un 'non vorrei che questo accadesse a me' oppure 'a me è successo e ne ho sofferto' o anche ' a una persona amata è successo e ne ha sofferto'. E allora non si vuole infliggere questa pena a qualcun altro perchè è come infliggerla a sè stessi un'altra volta, o per la prima volta. A me infatti pare che una mancanza di etica si manifesti spesso (a volte involontariamente) per la mancanza di questa empatia: dal fare qualcosa che non ci viene nemmeno in mente possa causare sofferenza, perchè non l'abbiamo esperita o perchè su noi non ha alcun effetto negativo, al 'a me non potrebbe mai succedere' - quindi se succede a un altro 'sti cazzi.



Quando si tradisce si antepone l'applicazione della propria libertà al rispetto verso un'altra persona.
Comunemente questo comportamento viene valutato come egoistico.
Questo intendo quando parlo di etica come qualcosa che ci impedisce di tradire.
Ognuno di noi prova o può provare pulsioni verso altre persone. La persona del thread ha tradito adducendo motivazioni "ambientali" (possiamo chiamarle così?), che le hanno consentito di trovare la giustificazione per mettere al riparo la propria etica (che le ha impedito di seguire le tentazioni negli anni precedenti) dalla trasgressione a cui veniva sottoposta.
E' un atteggiamento necessario, per non mettere in discussione se stessi e i propri valori etici, e può comportare conseguenze anche maggiori nel caso che questa che all'esterno viene rilevata come una contraddizione venga alla luce.
La persona che tradisce, pur di non contraddire se stessa, può arrivare a decidere di farsi punire facendosi lasciare o portando a sfinimento la storia ufficiale per una relazione extraconiugale senza capo né coda, il tutto per non contraddire sé stessa. Comunemente questo lo si fa rientrare nelle varie manifestazioni comportamentali che sembrano trarre origine da quelli che valutiamo come sensi di colpa.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me questo genere di persone sono affette da sindromi psichiche affini all'acquisto compulsivo. E di loro direi "la gente non stanno bene"...



La compulsione è stimolata e promossa dalla società attuale, per cui non mi stupisce che sia ampiamente declinata nella coppia moderna a tal punto da costituire un problema in molti casi ma da non essere più una patologia a livello della valutazione soggettiva del singolo (ma oggettivamente lo è).
La società  consente agli impulsi ossessivi di affermarsi in contemporanea all'affermazione dell'io.
Mi arriva ogni settimana la promozione di Meetic, 3 giorni gratis.
Il messaggio è chiaro: tradisci tranquillamente, ti facciamo anche lo sconto.
Settimana scorsa al centro commerciale vicino a casa mia firmava autografi Rocco Siffredi. L'abbinata non è casuale. La compulsione sessuale è ormai affiancata e parificata a quella commerciale...


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Juan, senti, scusa per i miei modi bruschi, ma la tua è una storia di 12 anni, che hanno visto entrambi crescere. E' una storia in qualche modo bloccata, perché non vi siete ancora messi a far FAMIGLIA.
> Insomma, finora siete stati una coppia. Ora, io dico: se non siete nemmeno stati capaci di fare coppia, nel senso che il tradimento è lì a dire che, a prescindere dalle "colpe", c'è stato un fallimento, come si può pensare di rabberciare?
> 
> Tu, poi, mi sembri la classica persona che ha il senso dell'onore, cioè di quegli uomini che sono VERAMENTE affidabili. Questo fatto ti mette nella condizione di diventare SICURAMENTE per una donna un PUNTO DI RIFERIMENTO.
> ...


Si tradisce anche da sposati, con figli, quando la coppia è divenuta famiglia in senso stretto, quando ci si è assunti delle responsabilità importanti verso soggetti deboli come i bambini.
Si tradisce perché a un certo punto della nostra vita non ci si accontenta più di quello che si ha.
Non ci basta più.
Non si vede più il bello di ciò che si è costruito, ma la pesantezza di qualcosa che non sentiamo più corrispondere ai nostri desideri.
Per questo dico che non tutte le persone tradiscono nelle medesime condizioni.
C'è chi sa accontentarsi e vede il bello in ciò che ha, c'è chi all'estremo vede il bello solo in ciò che non ha.
E in mezzo tutte le necessarie sfumature.


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una possibile chiave di lettura in effetti, però vedi che tu dai già per scontato una connotazione positiva o negativa agli accadimenti a seconda dell' esperienza e che è già abbastanza diversa dal disquisire se una cosa lo sia invece per "principio".


Non fare del male. Non essere in quel lato lì. Ognuno di noi sa quando commette qualcosa di sbagliato. C'è la scelta consapevole.
Questo direi che è un principio universale che li comprende tutti. 
Quando inganni chi si fida di te ad esempio, sei passato al lato oscuro della forza :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non fare del male. Non essere in quel lato lì. Ognuno di noi sa quando commette qualcosa di sbagliato. C'è la scelta consapevole.
> Questo direi che è un principio universale che li comprende tutti.
> Quando inganni chi si fida di te ad esempio, sei passato al lato oscuro della forza :singleeye:


Vabbè ma io ho citato Kant, non volevo citare i Sacri Testi.
Che la Forza sia con te!


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma io ho citato Kant, non volevo citare i Sacri Testi.
> Che la Forza sia con te!


Kant era solo un apprendista Jedi, ancora non apparteneva all'ordine


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non fare del male. Non essere in quel lato lì. Ognuno di noi sa quando commette qualcosa di sbagliato. C'è la scelta consapevole.
> Questo direi che è un principio universale che li comprende tutti.
> *Quando inganni chi si fida di te ad esempio, sei passato al lato oscuro della forza* :singleeye:


soltanto un Sith vive sempre di assoluti, Mr Nob.....:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Allora quoto Danny. 
Il tradimento è male ma è un male socialmente tollerato e a volte indulgentemente approvato come l'ubriacatura saltuaria o l'uso di sostanze (c'è chi considera saltuario ubriacarsi a capodanno e chi il sabato).
Naturalmente questo se colpisce un altro perché non riguarda la nostra coppia o perché non sono io il tradito.
Io stessa ho avuto amiche che tradivano (una per vent'anni tutti i mercoledì) o erano amanti, alcune amanti di professione (anche perché dopo una certa età trovare uomini liberi è più difficile).
Non mi sembrava tanto grave, finché non ha toccato me. Una, per dire, mi era tanto simpatica, un po' meno quando ho capito che era amante anche di mio marito.
Perché ho commesso questo errore di valutazione? Perché poi continuo, trovando simpatiche traditrici e amanti qui?
Non lo so.
Ipotizzo che sia perché tendo a essere empatica per le ragioni di chi conosco ma ho l'aspettativa che questa empatia venga ricambiata e che questa manifestazione di egoismo non tocchi me.
È forse una sorta di patto implicito, simile a quello tra amanti che porta a pensare che chi sta tradendo con te diventi complice e non tradirà te, magari rivelando i tuoi segreti.
È quel tipo di amicizia adolescenziale che implica la lealtà di tenere il segreto che è simile a quella delinquenziale, secondo la quale puoi avere fatto le peggiori nefandezze ma se mi denunci alla polizia sei un infame.

Questo meccanismo relazionale è comune a tutti e credo che sia di derivazione dall'alleanza tra membri del branco, della tribù, del paese, del gruppo etnico che porta persone tenerissime con i vicini a trasformarsi in sterminatori crudeli di chi viene individuato come diverso.
Conclusione: l'etica non è se non è universale.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Ecco perché il tradimento è devastante: tradisce l'alleanza di base del primo nucleo, il minimo quello della coppia da cui si sviluppa la  famiglia, primo organismo sociale.
Forse, questo è un pensiero del momento, è ciò che spiega l'ostilità che alcuni manifestano verso le coppie gay: vedono misconosciuto il proprio nucleo in cui ripongono la sicurezza tribale.


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> soltanto un Sith vive sempre di assoluti, Mr Nob.....:carneval:


Concordo Missus Ban! Infatti i lati della forza sono due :carneval:


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Concordo Missus Ban! Infatti i lati della forza sono due :carneval:


...appunto, bianco e nero, yin e yang, lato oscuro e pura bontà. Assoluti


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ecco perché il tradimento è devastante*: tradisce l'alleanza di base del primo nucleo, il minimo quello della coppia da cui si sviluppa la  famiglia, primo organismo sociale.
> Forse, questo è un pensiero del momento, è ciò che spiega l'ostilità che alcuni manifestano verso le coppie gay: vedono misconosciuto il proprio nucleo in cui ripongono la sicurezza tribale.


Eppure noi esistiamo grazie ad un tradimento, che non è altro che venire meno ad un patto, ad un ordine stabilito. Questo fa riflettere.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Finalmente rispondo a Spleen. È l'educazione che ti costruisce l'etica portandoti a costruirti l'idea di bene e male. Educazione in senso ampio anche quella che si assorbe culturalmente, oggi soprattutto attraverso i media.


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...appunto, bianco e nero, yin e yang, lato oscuro e pura bontà. *Assoluti*


Non usare mai il plurale con la parola Assoluto.  E' una contraddizione assoluta


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non usare mai il plurale con la parola Assoluto.  E' una contraddizione assoluta


non sono d'accordo, gli assoluti sono sempre due, opposti la massimo grado di opposizione (scusa il gioco di parole)....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eppure noi esistiamo grazie ad un tradimento, che non è altro che venire meno ad un patto, ad un ordine stabilito. Questo fa riflettere.



Intendi il peccato originale?
Però dal tradimento nascono tutti i mali. Del resto è così in ogni religione e mitologia.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Però admin dovrebbe scorporare questa interessante discussione dal thread di Juan.


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi il peccato originale?
> Però dal tradimento nascono tutti i mali. Del resto è così in ogni religione e mitologia.


No, niente di trascendente... l'evoluzione ad esempio si basa sul tradimento del progetto totalmente rigido del dna. Ci vuole una mutazione (che non è altro che un errore di replicazione) per favorire la comparsa di nuovi caratteri.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, niente di trascendente... l'evoluzione ad esempio si basa sul tradimento del progetto totalmente rigido del dna. Ci vuole una mutazione (che non è altro che un errore di replicazione) per favorire la comparsa di nuovi caratteri.


Beh il caso non ha etica


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, gli assoluti sono sempre due, opposti la massimo grado di opposizione (scusa il gioco di parole)....


quello è il manicheismo, i due opposti in contrasto... l'Assoluto è uno. Anche yin-yang si compongono in un unico Assoluto che è il Tao. Loro sono due Relativi che si manifestano nella nostra realtà.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse, questo è un pensiero del momento, è ciò che spiega l'ostilità che alcuni manifestano verso le coppie gay: vedono misconosciuto il proprio nucleo in cui ripongono la sicurezza tribale.


Mmmm... osservazione moooolto acuta, secondo me.:up:


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh il caso non ha etica


chissà... quello che chiami caso potrebbe essere un ordine più complesso, ancora non percepibile.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> chissà... quello che chiami caso potrebbe essere un ordine più complesso, ancora non percepibile.


Certo....la Forza


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo....la Forza


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:torniamo sempre lì


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Ipotizzo che sia perché tendo a essere empatica per le ragioni di chi conosco ma ho l'aspettativa che questa empatia venga ricambiata e che questa manifestazione di egoismo non tocchi me.
> È forse una sorta di patto implicito, simile a quello tra amanti che porta a pensare che chi sta tradendo con te diventi complice e non tradirà te, magari rivelando i tuoi segreti.
> È quel tipo di amicizia adolescenziale che implica la lealtà di tenere il segreto che è simile a quella delinquenziale, secondo la quale puoi avere fatto le peggiori nefandezze ma se mi denunci alla polizia sei un infame.
> ...



Quando mangi la carne pensi alla sofferenza subita dall'animale?
No, ti relazioni con la bistecca e finisce lì. Noi astraiamo il soggetto dal contesto.
Il traditore è una persona, un individuo, non un ruolo.
Non vi è empatia, ma si pongono semplicemente le distanze da qualcosa che non si vede per concentrarsi su quello che si vede. Per dire, si è molto meno indulgenti verso chi non si conosce, il traditore semplicemente descritto dal tradito, perché si percepisce solo l'atto e il ruolo.
Lo si sarebbe di più se di quella persona si fosse percepita la sua identità completa.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco perché il tradimento è devastante: tradisce l'alleanza di base del primo nucleo, il minimo quello della coppia da cui si sviluppa la  famiglia, primo organismo sociale.
> Forse, questo è un pensiero del momento, è ciò che spiega l'ostilità che alcuni manifestano verso le coppie gay: *vedono misconosciuto il proprio nucleo in cui ripongono la sicurezza tribale*.


Probabile, ma qui entra in gioco anche il valore dato alla propria identità sessuale a cui si applica un modello, alla propria visione della famiglia, alla certificazione doc che se ne fa all'interno di un gruppo che è di potere.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Probabile, ma qui entra in gioco anche il valore dato alla propria identità sessuale a cui si applica un modello, alla propria visione della famiglia, alla certificazione doc che se ne fa all'interno di un gruppo che è di potere.


Sì l'identità sessuale insicura ha un peso.
Vedevo l'altro giorno un servizio sulle reazioni in metropolitana a castissime effusioni tra due gay.
Moltissimi provavano schifo. Ma perché? Per i neuroni a specchio  "partecipavano" a quello che vedevano e ne venivano turbati. Come accadrebbe a me se partecipassi emotivamente alla vita della Pascale.
Io me ne frego delle effusioni altrui.
Su questo devo ancora riflettere.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì l'identità sessuale insicura ha un peso.
> Vedevo l'altro giorno un servizio sulle reazioni in metropolitana a castissime effusioni tra due gay.
> Moltissimi provavano schifo. Ma perché? Per i neuroni a specchio  "partecipavano" a quello che vedevano e ne venivano turbati. Come accadrebbe a me se partecipassi emotivamente alla vita della Pascale.
> Io me ne frego delle effusioni altrui.
> Su questo devo ancora riflettere.


Sessualmente dimostrano insicurezza sulla propria identità.
Da adolescenti si può dimostrare schifo per rafforzare qualcosa che è ancora da definire (l'identità sessuale), da adulti, maturi, una sessualità diversa dovrebbe tutto sommato lasciarci indifferenti. 
Schifati è davvero eccessivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sessualmente dimostrano insicurezza sulla propria identità.
> Da adolescenti si può dimostrare schifo per rafforzare qualcosa che è ancora da definire (l'identità sessuale), da adulti, maturi, una sessualità diversa dovrebbe tutto sommato lasciarci indifferenti.
> Schifati è davvero eccessivo.


Concordo


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì l'identità sessuale insicura ha un peso.
> Vedevo l'altro giorno un servizio sulle reazioni in metropolitana a castissime effusioni tra due gay.
> Moltissimi provavano schifo. Ma perché? Per i neuroni a specchio  "partecipavano" a quello che vedevano e ne venivano turbati. Come accadrebbe a me se partecipassi emotivamente alla vita della Pascale.
> Io me ne frego delle effusioni altrui.
> Su questo devo ancora riflettere.





danny ha detto:


> Sessualmente dimostrano insicurezza sulla propria identità.
> Da adolescenti si può dimostrare schifo per rafforzare qualcosa che è ancora da definire (l'identità sessuale), da adulti, maturi, una sessualità diversa dovrebbe tutto sommato lasciarci indifferenti.
> Schifati è davvero eccessivo.


Schifati invece è la parola giusta. A me è successo questo la prima volta che vedi baciare due uomini. Dopo mi schifai di me stesso. Bisogna lavorare su se stessi e la fatidica normalità se non vista tutti i giorni diventa anormalità anche per chi "teoricamente" crede di non avere tabù.


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Schifati invece è la parola giusta. A me è successo questo la prima volta che vedi baciare due uomini. Dopo mi schifai di me stesso. Bisogna lavorare su se stessi e la fatidica normalità se non vista tutti i giorni diventa anormalità anche per chi "teoricamente" crede di non avere tabù.


Boh, io avevo tra gli amici coppie gay, lesbo e omo, li ho visti baciarsi parecchio ma lo schifo mai provato...
D'altronde vi sono anche persone che trovano schifoso il bacio tra due persone anziane.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Boh, io avevo tra gli amici coppie gay, lesbo e omo, li ho visti baciarsi parecchio ma lo schifo mai provato...
> D'altronde vi sono anche persone che trovano schifoso il bacio tra due persone anziane.


La realtà che ho vissuto io è quella dove da ragazzo vedere un gay era motivo di sfottimento e derisione. Nell'età adulta quello che pensavo originariamente ha preso coscienza fermamente, cioè che i gay come gli etero, nessuna differenza. Ma un conto è il teorico un conto è la realtà dove per come ho scritto prima, vedere due uomini baciarsi mi ha schifato, dopo mi sono vergognato di me stesso e lavorato mentalmente sull'episodio accaduto. Se ricordo bene è successo pochi anni fa e io ora ho 49 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La realtà che ho vissuto io è quella dove da ragazzo vedere un gay era motivo di sfottimento e derisione. Nell'età adulta quello che pensavo originariamente ha preso coscienza fermamente, cioè che i gay come gli etero, nessuna differenza. Ma un conto è il teorico un conto è la realtà dove per come ho scritto prima, vedere due uomini baciarsi mi ha schifato, dopo mi sono vergognato di me stesso e lavorato mentalmente sull'episodio accaduto. Se ricordo bene è successo pochi anni fa e io ora ho 49 anni.


Hai ragione. Contano anche i condizionamenti ambientali. Del resto anche sfottere è un modo di depotenziare quello che fa paura. Le reazioni emotive sono spesso più vecchie delle nostre convinzioni intellettuali e si costruiscono nell'ambiente in cui cresciamo che ci suggerisce proprio emotivamente cosa apprezzare e cosa no. In tempi non troppo lontani avere braccia da lavoro era troppo importante per la sopravvivenza per non trovare eversivo chi non partecipava alla riproduzione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ma Juanìn*

dov'è finito?
è rimasto stordito da tutta la discussione sull'etica?
Juanìn, todo bien????


----------



## gas (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dov'è finito?
> è rimasto stordito da tutta la discussione sull'etica?
> Juanìn, todo bien????


alé pas an piémonteis sto juanin
perchè da noi si usa dire che da san giovanni (festa del patrono di Torino) nelle ciliege c'è il juanin


----------



## danny (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dov'è finito?
> è rimasto stordito da tutta la discussione sull'etica?
> Juanìn, todo bien????



Di solito molti nuovi utenti alla sesta digressione OT in chiave filosofica del loro thread capiscono che il tradimento che hanno subito è il minore dei mali che possa capitare loro in questo mondo...


(sto scherzando, eh)


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito molti nuovi utenti alla sesta digressione OT in chiave filosofica del loro thread capiscono che il tradimento che hanno subito è il minore dei mali che possa capitare loro in questo mondo...
> 
> 
> (sto scherzando, eh)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dov'è finito?
> è rimasto stordito da tutta la discussione sull'etica?
> Juanìn, todo bien????


Todo bien! E' che non mi sarei mai aspettato 75 pagine in meno di 3 giorni


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Todo bien! E' che non mi sarei mai aspettato 75 pagine in meno di 3 giorni


E tieni conto che è luglio! :carneval:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tieni conto che è luglio! :carneval:


dovevo intuirlo dai vostri "post count"


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito molti nuovi utenti alla sesta digressione OT in chiave filosofica del loro thread capiscono che il tradimento che hanno subito è il minore dei mali che possa capitare loro in questo mondo...
> 
> 
> (sto scherzando, eh)


Come dire la cura peggiore del male........
speriamo che così imparino almeno a prenderla con filosofia. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Todo bien! E' che non mi sarei mai aspettato 75 pagine in meno di 3 giorni


E siamo in un periodo di fermo ... Pensa te


----------



## Tessa (9 Luglio 2015)

Per esempio jb deve essere in ferie questa settimana. 
Blindato in famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito molti nuovi utenti alla sesta digressione OT in chiave filosofica del loro thread capiscono che il tradimento che hanno subito è il minore dei mali che possa capitare loro in questo mondo...
> 
> 
> (sto scherzando, eh)


ahahahaahahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Todo bien! E' che non mi sarei mai aspettato 75 pagine in meno di 3 giorni


tesò, mica hai capito con chi hai a che fare allora.
e non è uscito manco niente sull'allattamento
Altrimenti sì, che erano cazzi.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tesò, mica hai capito con chi hai a che fare allora.
> e non è uscito manco niente sull'allattamento
> Altrimenti sì, che erano cazzi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (9 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Todo bien! E' che non mi sarei mai aspettato 75 pagine in meno di 3 giorni


...nel 3d di quando ero arrivata erano uscite anche le sarde fritte e a letto!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...nel 3d di quando ero arrivata erano uscite anche le sarde fritte e a letto!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Le sarde fritte ? :singleeye: voglio la ricetta


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le sarde fritte ? :singleeye: voglio la ricetta


Mai provate in "saor"?


----------



## rodolfodalvit (9 Luglio 2015)

Tronca subito.... non ricascarci.... è capitato una cosa simile anche a me... se ti voleva bene parlava con te e non andava con un altro..... tieni duro. Non è facile ma volta pagina e non guardare indietro. Se lo ha fatto una volta lo farà ancora al primo problema.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mai provate in "saor"?


Si


----------



## Zod (10 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, e inziamo.
> Storia di 12 anni di cui gli ultimi due da conviventi. Entrambi oltre i 30, entrambi lavoratori (il mio un po’ più stabile, il suo precario) ed indipendenti economicamente. La cosa è cominciata all’università: lei molto presa, io più distaccato ci ho messo un anno per innamorarmi. Come tutte le coppie ultradecennali, abbiamo avuto alti e bassi ma si può dire che siamo cresciuti insieme. L’ho vista passare da una tipetta tutto pepe ma fondamentalmente insicura ad una donna consapevole di se stessa e dei suoi conseguimenti. Non sono uno che crede nel matrimonio come istituzione e non ne ho mai fatto mistero. La cosa, a suo dire, le stava bene. A quanto pare anche i suoi tradizionalisti genitori se n’erano fatti una ragione e ci avevano aiutato ad arredare la nostra (ora solo mia) casa. Negli ultimi mesi si parlava anche di un figlio. Io l’avrei fatto subito ma lei tentennava e prendeva tempo. Adduceva come motivazione il suo lavoro precario ed altre (pseudo)motivazioni familiari. Poi un bel giorno, più di un mese fa, mi trovo per le mani il suo smartphone. Premetto che non sono tipo da controllare sms, mail o altro. Non ho mai dimostrato di essere eccessivamente geloso e lei godeva, come è giusto che sia, della libertà di uscire con amiche, colleghi ed altra gente, senza di me. Fatto sta che la contingenza del momento ha voluto che io avessi da poco installato delle app su quello smartphone e che fossi sinceramente interessato a vedere come funzionavano. Ovviamente dopo aver visto numerose chiamate in uscita ed entrata ad un suo collega, è stato un attimo per me aprire whatsapp e scoprire tutto. In verità ho fatto in tempo a leggere giusto due messaggi prima di farmi scoprire a mia volta e far scoppiare il finimondo. Sulle prime ha negato, poi è passata al “è stato solo un bacio”, quando ho detto di aver letto cose ben più esplicite ha vuotato il sacco. Lì per lì, io l’ho messa alla porta ed è tornata a casa dei suoi. Poi, complice il fatto che avesse bisogno di vestiti ed oggetti che erano ancora a casa, ci siamo rivisti e mi ha spiegato le sue “ragioni”. A quanto pare lei non stava bene da mesi, piangeva spesso ed io non mi sono accorto di nulla. Le motivazioni sono sempre le solite: lavoro precario, ed altre situazioni in famiglia che potevano verificarsi di lì a breve ma che non si sono verificate (pippe mentali?). Questa persona le si è avvicinata, le faceva complimenti, la ascoltava e lei ha pensato bene di ricompensarlo. Lei dice che il tradimento vero e proprio c’è stato una sola volta e che, a seguito di questa scopata (scusate il termine), lei ha pensato per un paio di giorni di potersi innamorare di questo tizio. L’infatuazione però, è durata poco e quando io ho scoperto i messaggi aveva già detto al tipo che voleva troncare. Adesso è passato un mese ed io cerco di ignorare gli sms in cui lei mi implora di ripensarci e darle una seconda chance. Dice che mi ama, che ha fatto una cazzata, che questo tizio l’ha abbindolata con paroline dolci e complimenti. Gli amici (dopo 12 anni, quasi tutti in comune ed accoppiati da lungo tempo) dicono che lei sta malissimo e che si sta infliggendo una sorta di autopunizione non mangiando, non dormendo e piangendo tutto il giorno.
> Ed io come sto? Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, mi è successa l’ultima cosa che mai mi sarei aspettato. Lei è sempre stata quella affettuosa, espansiva mentre io sono, per mia natura, più schivo. Questa cosa era assodata, consolidata, un punto fermo, come ogni altra cosa nella nostra storia. Probabilmente è vero che io l’ho data per scontata ma, da parte mia, c’è sempre stato il desiderio di portare la relazione allo step successivo. Prima la convivenza, poi il figlio, poi boh… io ero solito prenderla in giro dicendo che ci saremmo sposati a 60 anni. Adesso mi sento vuoto. La rabbia per il torto subito va scemando ma non è del tutto scomparsa. Quello che mi sento addosso, invece, è la responsabilità di dover prendere una decisione e di doverlo fare da solo. Da un lato ci sono 12 anni insieme, una vita. Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. Dall’altro lato c’è la consapevolezza che niente sarà più come prima. La fiducia non è cosa che si concede facilmente, specialmente se il colpo subito è stato forte. Sono arrivato a dubitare di tutti i colleghi che ha avuto in precedenza, continuo a dubitare della versione che lei mi ha fornito, anche se non ho prove e se apparentemente non c’è niente che la possa confutare. Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?


Se si hanno figli bisogna riflettere bene prima di lasciarsi, valutare anche la loro posizione in quanto si è genitori e responsabili. Voi non avete figli, quindi chiudi la storia. Se ti si macchia il vestito e non puoi cambiarlo te lo tieni macchiato, ma se puoi, cambialo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se si hanno figli bisogna riflettere bene prima di lasciarsi, valutare anche la loro posizione in quanto si è genitori e responsabili. Voi non avete figli, quindi chiudi la storia. Se ti si macchia il vestito e non puoi cambiarlo te lo tieni macchiato, ma se puoi, cambialo.


Non ti pare un paragone un po' troppo semplicistico? Quando con quel vestito ci hai passato i momenti più belli della tua vita, ed anche quelli più brutti. Quando con quel vestito hai partecipato a tutti gli avvenimenti più importanti dell'ultimo terzo della tua vita. Quando hai ancora un sentimento forte per quel vestito che fai? Non provi a smacchiarlo, anche a costo di rovinarlo, magari strappandolo irrimediabilmente? 

Come vedi il paragone non calza, stiamo parlando di qualcosa di molto più complicato di una macchia su un vestito.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non ti pare un paragone un po' troppo semplicistico? Quando con quel vestito ci hai passato i momenti più belli della tua vita, ed anche quelli più brutti. Quando con quel vestito hai partecipato a tutti gli avvenimenti più importanti dell'ultimo terzo della tua vita. Quando hai ancora un sentimento forte per quel vestito che fai? Non provi a smacchiarlo, anche a costo di rovinarlo, magari strappandolo irrimediabilmente?
> 
> Come vedi il paragone non calza, stiamo parlando di qualcosa di molto più complicato di una macchia su un vestito.


quoto
quindi prenditi del tempo, tirati fuori e guarda tutto dall esterno.


----------



## Tessa (10 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non ti pare un paragone un po' troppo semplicistico? Quando con quel vestito ci hai passato i momenti più belli della tua vita, ed anche quelli più brutti. Quando con quel vestito hai partecipato a tutti gli avvenimenti più importanti dell'ultimo terzo della tua vita. Quando hai ancora un sentimento forte per quel vestito che fai? Non provi a smacchiarlo, anche a costo di rovinarlo, magari strappandolo irrimediabilmente?
> 
> Come vedi il paragone non calza, stiamo parlando di qualcosa di molto più complicato di una macchia su un vestito.


Cosi mi piaci


----------



## Zod (11 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non ti pare un paragone un po' troppo semplicistico? Quando con quel vestito ci hai passato i momenti più belli della tua vita, ed anche quelli più brutti. Quando con quel vestito hai partecipato a tutti gli avvenimenti più importanti dell'ultimo terzo della tua vita. Quando hai ancora un sentimento forte per quel vestito che fai? Non provi a smacchiarlo, anche a costo di rovinarlo, magari strappandolo irrimediabilmente?
> 
> Come vedi il paragone non calza, stiamo parlando di qualcosa di molto più complicato di una macchia su un vestito.


Il paragone calza perfettamente, ed è un paragone appunto. La macchia nel vostro rapporto difficilmente sparirà, resterà sempre un ombra, magari puoi coprirla con una toppa colorata, ma sotto la macchia rimane. Se non vuoi rinunciare al vestito tienilo così, è più originale, l'importante è che te lo senti bene tu e che non ti crea disagio.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (12 Luglio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il paragone calza perfettamente, ed è un paragone appunto. La macchia nel vostro rapporto difficilmente sparirà, resterà sempre un ombra, magari puoi coprirla con una toppa colorata, ma sotto la macchia rimane. Se non vuoi rinunciare al vestito tienilo così, è più originale, l'importante è che te lo senti bene tu e che non ti crea disagio.


Più che una toppa colorata io vorrei cercare di farla andare via... In ogni caso adesso hai centrato il punto. Se riuscirò a convivere con quella macchia ci saranno le basi per ricominciare. L'unico problema è che ancora non lo so. [emoji29]


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Più che una toppa colorata io vorrei cercare di farla andare via... In ogni caso adesso hai centrato il punto. Se riuscirò a convivere con quella macchia ci saranno le basi per ricominciare. L'unico problema è che ancora non lo so. [emoji29]


Dai tuoi ultimi interventi sembra che dipenda solo dalle tue capacità digestive.


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Più che una toppa colorata io vorrei cercare di farla andare via... In adesso hai centrato il punto. Se riuscirò a convivere con quella macchia ci saranno le basi per ricominciare. L'unico problema è che ancora non lo so. [emoji29]


Quella "macchia" va trasformata in qualcosa di buono; le si deve dare un senso, altrimenti sara' per sempre un monolite che nasconde parte dell'orizzonte, sia che la relazione continui, sia che si scelga di interromperla. Nel primo caso la fatica è immane perché le contraddizioni e gli inganni della mente remano contro; bisogna decidere se ne vale la pena e cosa è meglio per noi. Ora. Io ci sto provando


----------



## Juanpalambrond (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai tuoi ultimi interventi sembra che dipenda solo dalle tue capacità digestive.


In realtà è così... Dal momento che quando ci siamo visti, lei si è detta disposta a tornare insieme ed a farlo quando io mi sarei sentito pronto.


Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quella "macchia" va trasformata in qualcosa di buono; le si deve dare un senso, altrimenti sara' per sempre un monolite che nasconde parte dell'orizzonte, sia che la relazione continui, sia che si scelga di interromperla. Nel primo caso la fatica è immane perché le contraddizioni e gli inganni della mente remano contro; bisogna decidere se ne vale la pena e cosa è meglio per noi. Ora. Io ci sto provando


Come si fa a trasformare una pugnalata in qualcosa di buono? Non è una domanda retorica, dal momento che si stai provando, vorrei proprio capire come si può fare.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> In realtà è così... Dal momento che quando ci siamo visti, lei si è detta disposta a tornare insieme ed a farlo quando io mi sarei sentito pronto.
> 
> Come si fa a trasformare una pugnalata in qualcosa di buono? Non è una domanda retorica, dal momento che si stai provando, vorrei proprio capire come si può fare.


Senti bello di casa...con tutto l amore..non lo saprai mai come sara se nn provi. La ami ancora? Certo che si. Riprova. Datti e dalle tempo..a lei di dimostrare che puo riguadagnrsi la tua fiducia e a te per capire e soprattutto ricordare tutti gli anni passati insieme.
Capisco che fa male hai dubbi paure e cazzi e mazzi...ma se non l amassi nn farevbe cosi male. Va bene buttare al cesso il suo amore...ma il tuo no.
ciao


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Senti bello di casa...con tutto l amore..non lo saprai mai come sara se nn provi. La ami ancora? Certo che si. Riprova. Datti e dalle tempo..a lei di dimostrare che puo riguadagnrsi la tua fiducia e a te per capire e soprattutto ricordare tutti gli anni passati insieme.
> Capisco che fa male hai dubbi paure e cazzi e mazzi...ma se non l amassi nn farevbe cosi male. Va bene buttare al cesso il suo amore...ma il tuo no.
> ciao


Sinceramente io penso che, pur sforzandosi di capire tutti i perché, sia sbagliato ostinarsi a mantenere una relazione che non ha funzionato perché resterà un rancore che poi peserà.
Ma credo che abbia ragione tu caciottina perché questo si capisce provandoci e facendo tutto il percorso.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io penso che, pur sforzandosi di capire tutti i perché, sia sbagliato ostinarsi a mantenere una relazione che non ha funzionato perché resterà un rancore che poi peserà.
> Ma credo che abbia ragione tu caciottina perché questo si capisce provandoci e facendo tutto il percorso.



Quindi tu dai per scontato che se una relazione s'inceppa a causa di un tradimento che a sua volta ha una causa che lo rende possibile, non sarà mai più in essere l'evenienza che la qualità di quella relazione migliori, e pensi anche che solo il tempo farà capire a chi invece crede il contrario che sta sbagliando, giusto?

Io invece sono fermamente convinta che sia un'evenienza possibile. Non so ancora se proprio a me sarà dato di viverla, ma mi sto dando una chance.



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Come si fa a trasformare una pugnalata in qualcosa di buono? Non è una  domanda retorica, dal momento che si stai provando, vorrei proprio  capire come si può fare.



Non vorrei sembrarti retorica io ora, ma ogni male che mi è capitato, anche di una certa portata (che al confronto un tradimento è acqua fresca), alla lunga si è rivelato un dono necessario per ricentrarmi. Se avessi potuto scegliere  ovviamente mai avrei scelto i bagni di lacrime, sangue e sudore nei quali mi sono ritrovata mio malgrado, ma visto che l'alternativa era affogare, ho preferito nuotare verso sponde sconosciute. Non indietro, avanti, anche se rimanere con la persona che ha scatenato tutto potrebbe sembrare il contrario. 

Forse "qualcosa di buono" può essere anche l'accettazione dell'altro come individuo, non solo come componente della nostra coppia, con tutto il bene e il male che una "scoperta" del genere può portare con sè; qualcosa di buono è fermarsi per cercare di capire se quella persona che abbiamo scelto e che si è rivelata diversa da come eravamo convinti fosse, mi "serve" davvero così com'è oppure se mi rassicura il rimanerci insieme comunque, e/o è il suo essere contrito che mi inganna. E cosa è meglio per me va verificato nel tempo, tra un moto d'amore e un'ondata di schifo.. Di certo mi sarei potuta evitare tutto ciò se 6 mesi fa gli avessi riservato il calcio nel culo che la maggioranza qui auspica in questi casi, avrei catalogato da me tutto quanto e girato pagina, ma ho scelto diversamente perchè sono lenta, ho bisogno di tempo e di fare valutazioni non dettate solo dalla rabbia. Poi se tra un anno dovessi ritrovarmi a rimpiangere di non aver dato quel calcio all'istante, spero solo di concludere che questo non è tempo sprecato, che comunque ha del valore dentro, non foss'altro perchè si cambia, e il cambiamento per me è sempre foriero di bellezza (se la si vuol vedere).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Mary non ti quoto per non appesantire.
Per me dipende dalle persone e dal tradimento.
Io non dimentico niente.
Juan ha provato cose che deve verificare se può digerire.
Ultimo ha fatto un percorso che mai avrei previsto.
Perciò quello che credo fermamente è che ognuno ha il suo percorso.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (13 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse "qualcosa di buono" può essere anche l'accettazione dell'altro come individuo, non solo come componente della nostra coppia, con tutto il bene e il male che una "scoperta" del genere può portare con sè; qualcosa di buono è fermarsi per cercare di capire *se quella persona che abbiamo scelto e che si è rivelata diversa da come eravamo convinti fosse, mi "serve" davvero così com'è oppure se mi rassicura il rimanerci insieme comunque*, e/o è il suo essere contrito che mi inganna. E cosa è meglio per me va verificato nel tempo, *tra un moto d'amore e un'ondata di schifo..* Di certo mi sarei potuta evitare tutto ciò se 6 mesi fa gli avessi riservato il calcio nel culo che la maggioranza qui auspica in questi casi, avrei catalogato da me tutto quanto e girato pagina, ma ho scelto diversamente perchè sono lenta, ho bisogno di tempo e di fare valutazioni non dettate solo dalla rabbia. Poi se tra un anno dovessi ritrovarmi a rimpiangere di non aver dato quel calcio all'istante, spero solo di concludere che questo non è tempo sprecato, che comunque ha del valore dentro, non foss'altro perchè si cambia, e il cambiamento per me è sempre foriero di bellezza (se la si vuol vedere).


Riguardo al primo grassetto, credo che quella che stia inseguendo la "sicurezza" è lei. Nella sua testa sicuramente questo sentimento è amore. E forse è anche vero. Io, da parte mia, ho sempre pensato che per poter stare bene con qualcun'altro, bisogna essere in grado di stare bene con se stessi. Ed è quello che sto cercando di fare ora, anche se non è semplice. Perchè mi sento esattamente come nel secondo grassetto.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> In realtà è così... Dal momento che quando ci siamo visti, lei si è detta disposta a tornare insieme ed a farlo quando io mi sarei sentito pronto.
> 
> Come si fa a trasformare una pugnalata in qualcosa di buono? Non è una domanda retorica, dal momento che si stai provando, vorrei proprio capire come si può fare.


Col tempo capirai che in 12 anni 'può' succedere.
Non è che 'deve', ma 'può' accadere.
Tutti possono fare un errore, l'importante è che la persona che ha sbagliato :
- si prenda la responsabilità esclusiva delle sue stronzate, così da mostrare :
a) reale consapevolezza di quello che ha combinato e del dolore che ha seminato;
b) solo dalla consapevolezza che si è sbagliato e che si è fatto del male (in una parola : che si è stati degli stronzi egoisti) si può seriamente e serenamente ripartire.
- il momento di tirare le somme e decidere - come ti è stato detto da quasi tutti - non è adesso. Prenditi il tuo tempo. Il fatto che tu stia comunicando non solo la tua amarezza ma anche la possibilità che ci sia un 'domani' con lei fa intendere che ci tieni ancora, e parecchio pure.
- se lei ti continua a dire che vuole stare con te e che sei l'amore della sua vita credici. Pensa che avrebbe potuto anche lasciarti per quell'altro, e non l'ha fatto.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io penso che, pur sforzandosi di capire tutti i perché, sia sbagliato ostinarsi a mantenere una relazione che non ha funzionato perché resterà un rancore che poi peserà.
> Ma credo che abbia ragione tu caciottina perché questo si capisce provandoci e facendo tutto il percorso.


guarda bruni , io posso capire tutto, I dubbi, le paure, la fiducia persa, gli incubi, immagini in testa di lei e un altro..mamma mia, ma!, c'e' sempre un ma...
stiamo sempre qui a parlare di quante volte ci sentiamo traditi sotto mille punti di vista.
12 anni, Juan puo assicurarci che non ha mai tradito la sua compagna? non sessualmente...
1 errore in 12 anni..mi sembra un po pochino per mandare tutto all aria...
oltretutto si vede e si legge che lui si violenta I sentimenti pur di rimanere ancorato a valori e principi...
a che pro?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (13 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Col tempo capirai che in 12 anni 'può' succedere.
> Non è che 'deve', ma 'può' accadere.
> Tutti possono fare un errore, l'importante è che la persona che ha sbagliato :
> - si prenda la responsabilità esclusiva delle sue stronzate, così da mostrare :
> ...


Ciao Jim
Che io ci tenga è fuori discussione. I miei sentimenti sono sempre gli stessi, spesso annebbiati dalle ondate di schifo di cui sopra. Ma quelli che avevo, infondo, li ho ancora. E' vero, lei avrebbe anche potuto lasciarmi per quell'altro. Ma sai com'è, lasciare un porto sicuro col mare in tempesta non è mai facile. E nessuno mi toglierà dalla testa che se io non avessi "sgamato" i messaggi, le cose sarebbero potute andare in maniera diversa...



caciottina ha detto:


> guarda bruni , io posso capire tutto, I dubbi, le paure, la fiducia persa, gli incubi, immagini in testa di lei e un altro..mamma mia, ma!, c'e' sempre un ma...
> stiamo sempre qui a parlare di quante volte ci sentiamo traditi sotto mille punti di vista.
> *12 anni, Juan puo assicurarci che non ha mai tradito la sua compagna? non sessualmente...*
> 1 errore in 12 anni..mi sembra un po pochino per mandare tutto all aria...
> ...


Non sei la prima a parlare di tradimento non sessuale. Io purtroppo, uomo arretrato, con la mia mente chiusa ed ancorata a vecchie concezioni, non riesco a capire di cosa parliate. Quello di cui sono certo è che in 12 anni non ho mai toccato un'altra donna. Alcune occasioni sono capitate ma sono stato buonino in disparte perchè credevo in quello che avevo costruito. 
Ora se mi si dice che non posso girare la testa a guardare una "sventola" per strada, o che non posso fare sogni erotici o anche solo fantasticare ad occhi aperti su altre donne, questo non credo di poterlo controllare. Sono sempre stato abituato ad agire pensando alle conseguenze delle mie azioni. Se un comportamento in particolare può arrecare un danno a qualcuno, ci penso 10 volte prima di metterlo in atto. 
Se, invece, questi tradimenti non sessuali di cui parlate si riferiscono ad azioni che possono ferire l'altra persona in maniera più o meno pesante, allora devo ammettere che nei primi mesi qualche "cagata" l'ho fatta. Niente di pesante, ma alcune cose che facevano bene intendere come io preferissi passare del tempo con i miei amici piuttosto che con lei. Ma io non mi sognerei mai di mettere sullo stesso piano la ragazzinata fatta a vent'anni con una scopata con un collega a 34.


----------



## Tessa (13 Luglio 2015)

Si puo' tradire l'altro dimenticandosi di prendersene cura. Non vederlo piu', non ascoltarlo piu'. 
Anche questo e' tradimento.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao Jim
> Che io ci tenga è fuori discussione. I miei sentimenti sono sempre gli stessi, spesso annebbiati dalle ondate di schifo di cui sopra. Ma quelli che avevo, infondo, li ho ancora. E' vero, lei avrebbe anche potuto lasciarmi per quell'altro. Ma sai com'è, lasciare un porto sicuro col mare in tempesta non è mai facile. E nessuno mi toglierà dalla testa che se io non avessi "sgamato" i messaggi, le cose sarebbero potute andare in maniera diversa...
> 
> 
> ...


eh lo so...e' facile cosi.
io sono stata tradita ripetutatmente dal mio ex, ogni volta che ha ignorato I miei bisogni, le mie paure e soprattutto I miei sogni, tra cui sposarmi. 7 anni insieme buttati nel cesso.
eppure per anni non ho detto nulla...alla fine sono sbottata
pensa a quante cose si sara' tenuta lei per amore tuo.
cmq la decisione e' tua. se te la senti di buttare tutto all aria senza nemmeno riprovare (e qui ti faresti una violenza a te stesso) affair tuoi....
pensaci...
aggiungo che sulle uniche corna che credo di aver preso da lui non ho manco battuto ciglio, incidente di percorso


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovete ancora parlare. Per ora non ci sono state consapevolezze ma solo giustificazioni.
> Chiaro è che nella vostra relazione tu hai dettato i tempi e lei si è adeguata.


infatti....mi ci rivedo e non poco


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :facepalm: e tu le credi? Perche' non si e' posta il problema PRIMA??
> Ora sta solo cercando di recuperare alla cazzata con scuse puerili, come ha detto banshee.
> Io, alla luce di tutto quanto, rinnovo il consiglio a considerare la cosa finita.


ma perche dovrebbe non crederle? essu, ma che ne sai tu di sta donna? che magari e' l unica cazzata /bugia che ha fatto/detto in 12 anni..

ellamadonna


----------



## Juanpalambrond (13 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si puo' tradire l'altro dimenticandosi di prendersene cura. Non vederlo piu', non ascoltarlo piu'.
> Anche questo e' tradimento.


La lingua italiana è bella perchè è ricca di vocaboli che possono essere usati in accezioni anche molto diverse tra loro. In inglese il tradimento sessuale si rende con "cheat" che vuol dire letteralmente ingannare, barare. Io non intendo quelle cose che hai elencato come tradimento. Possono essere delle mancanze, possono essere gravi, sopratutto se reiterate nel tempo ma tradire è altra cosa nel mio vocabolario.



caciottina ha detto:


> eh lo so...e' facile cosi.
> *io sono stata tradita ripetutatmente dal mio ex, ogni volta che ha ignorato I miei bisogni, le mie paure e soprattutto I miei sogni, tra cui sposarmi. 7 anni insieme buttati nel cesso.
> eppure per anni non ho detto nulla...alla fine sono sbottata*
> pensa a quante cose si sara' tenuta lei per amore tuo.
> ...


Ok quindi è corretto non dire nulla per anni e poi sbottare alla fine? E' corretto fingere che tutto vada bene, magari per quieto vivere e poi dare il benservito ad un poveretto che tradisce, come lo intendi tu? 
I rapporti di coppia non funzionano in questa maniera! Se uno dei due ha dei bisogni, delle paure, dei sogni, li fa presenti al partner. Si parla, si litiga se necessario. La prima cosa da curare in un rapporto di coppia è il dialogo. E comunque rimango dell'idea che un tradimento fisico sia cosa ben più grave di quelle mancanze che hai elencato. Quelle sono cose a cui si può porre rimedio, con il dialogo, con l'impegno quotidiano. Che poi, a rigor di logica, in un rapporto sano tutte quelle cose non richiedono particolare impegno. Se ami una persona non la trascuri, non la ignori. Può capitare che per le contingenze del momento ci siano periodi di minor attenzione ma anche in queste situazioni un piccolo gesto, una piccola cosa, possono far capire tanto al partner.

Per quel che riguarda la mia decisione, io non me la sento di buttare tutto all'aria senza nemmeno riprovare. Ma non me la sento nemmeno di legittimare un comportamento che per me rappresenta il peggio che si possa fare ad una persona con cui hai deciso di condividere il resto della tua vita. 
Ormai credo di avere ben chiaro in mente cosa voglio fare. Solo non so se ne sarò capace...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> La lingua italiana è bella perchè è ricca di vocaboli che possono essere usati in accezioni anche molto diverse tra loro. In inglese il tradimento sessuale si rende con "cheat" che vuol dire letteralmente ingannare, barare. Io non intendo quelle cose che hai elencato come tradimento. Possono essere delle mancanze, possono essere gravi, sopratutto se reiterate nel tempo ma tradire è altra cosa nel mio vocabolario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no Io con lui ho sbottato ogni singolo giorno  poi pero cedevo
chiedi pure qui
poi alla fine non c'e' stato piu ritorno...proprio perche lui ignorava 
sul neretto, questo e' per te, per es, per me c'e' di molto peggio
cosa hai deciso di fare?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (13 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no Io con lui ho sbottato ogni singolo giorno  poi pero cedevo
> chiedi pure qui
> poi alla fine non c'e' stato piu ritorno...proprio perche lui ignorava
> sul neretto, questo e' per te, per es, per me c'e' di molto peggio
> cosa hai deciso di fare?


Voglio aspettare settembre e voglio provare a rivederci. Con calma cercare di vedere se in questo tempo la mia rabbia sarà sbollita e se potrò fare a meno di rinfacciare quello che successo. Se riuscirò a fare tutto questo allora le darò una seconda possibilità.
Ovviamente metto in conto che nel corso di questi mesi lei possa cambiare idea o possa decidere veramente di tornare dall'altro....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Voglio aspettare settembre e voglio provare a rivederci. Con calma cercare di vedere se in questo tempo la mia rabbia sarà sbollita e se potrò fare a meno di rinfacciare quello che successo. Se riuscirò a fare tutto questo allora le darò una seconda possibilità.
> Ovviamente metto in conto che nel corso di questi mesi lei possa cambiare idea o possa decidere veramente di tornare dall'altro....


be senti....ascolta una giovane (qui sono tutte vecchie, io sono la piu giovane )
se tra due mesi, lei la ritrovi tra le braccia dell altro....beh...non mi esprimo al riguardo
se e' veramente pentita sara li pronta a darti tempo amore e dimostrazioni..e anche pronta a prenderselo qualche rinfaccio sul fattaccio
perche nessuno dice che ha fatto una cosa bella.
per ricordo sempre il rapporto 1:12

e poi voglio farti una domanda...
pensaci bene pero'....se guardi indietro...se guardi attentamente, davvero una coa del genere da lei non te la saresti asepttata? e non per le cose che ti puo aver detto negli anni, ma per come la conosci tu


----------



## Juanpalambrond (13 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be senti....ascolta una giovane (qui sono tutte vecchie, io sono la piu giovane )
> se tra due mesi, lei la ritrovi tra le braccia dell altro....beh...non mi esprimo al riguardo
> se e' veramente pentita sara li pronta a darti tempo amore e dimostrazioni..e anche pronta a prenderselo qualche rinfaccio sul fattaccio
> perche nessuno dice che ha fatto una cosa bella.
> ...


Mai! Avevo una fiducia cieca ed incondizionata. Ed è per questo che la caduta è stata così forte. Credevo di conoscerla come nessun'altro al mondo, ed invece mi sono trovato di fronte questa cosa.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si puo' tradire l'altro dimenticandosi di prendersene cura. Non vederlo piu', non ascoltarlo piu'.
> Anche questo e' tradimento.


Questa è normalmente una scusa che utilizza il 99 % dei traditori...


----------



## Tradito? (13 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> La lingua italiana è bella perchè è ricca di vocaboli che possono essere usati in accezioni anche molto diverse tra loro. In inglese il tradimento sessuale si rende con "cheat" che vuol dire letteralmente ingannare, barare. Io non intendo quelle cose che hai elencato come tradimento. Possono essere delle mancanze, possono essere gravi, sopratutto se reiterate nel tempo *ma tradire è altra cosa nel mio vocabolario*.
> 
> 
> ..


anche per me il tradimento non è solo quello sessuale, ed a volte non è neppure il peggiore, sebbene sia quello che fa più male


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Mai! Avevo una fiducia cieca ed incondizionata. Ed è per questo che la caduta è stata così forte. *Credevo di conoscerla come nessun'altro al mondo, *ed invece mi sono trovato di fronte questa cosa.


Credo che potrei lasciare su due piedi un uomo per un'affermazione di questo tipo. Adesso. 

(prima no. Prima avevo suppergiù la tua stessa convinzione).

Mi sono resa conto che un'affermazione di questo genere sarebbe un'offesa, per me. 
Che presuppone quasi un considerare l'altro come  un qualcosa di immutabile, un negargli umanità e relegarlo a semplice figura meccanica... a pensiero "programmato" che non si scosta di una virgola dalla strada pre-tracciata. 

E invece, fortunatamente, nella vita si fanno esperienze, si cambia, ogni momento. Ci si ritrova sorpresi anche da se stessi a volte. Se ce lo si concede. 

Non riuscirei, ora, a permettere un trattamento di quel tipo a me. Che sono un essere ricco e mutevole. In evoluzione. E ne pretendo il riconoscimento. Che è pesante ma anche affascinante. Non sono un essere semplificabile e definibile. 
E un uomo che mi considerasse tale, che non fosse curioso di venire a vedere me con me, e che non fosse disponibile a fare le stesse richieste a me, mi annoierebbe in meno di mezza giornata. 

Io penso che se non ce lo si concede, e non lo si concede, tendenzialmente ci si trova a sbattere il naso. 
Che i cambiamenti avvengono comunque. Anche quando non lo si percepisce. 
A volte va di culo, e si va via insieme. Io credo sia rarissimo. Ma in ogni caso lo troverei triste. E molto. Mi sarei persa il bello dello svelarmi e dello svelarsi reciproco. Starei sola allora. E mi guarderei allo specchio. 

Non essere attenti significa poi nel concreto ritrovarsi con pentole a pressione che esplodono. 
Attenti ognuno a se stesso intendo. 
E non essere attenti significa nn essere in grado di aggiornare l'altro su quello che accade. 
Che presi dalla quotidianità si lasciano scorrere via un sacco di cose, che sarebbe invece importante dirsi per poi condividere.  

Non è così scontato comunicare i propri bisogni. Specialmente se profondi e confusi. Specialmente se non abituati a soffermarsi. Specialmente se si è convinti che le uniche cose che valgano la pena di essere dette siano quelle apparentemente chiare e determinate.  

E a volte si tace per non mettere l'altro in difficoltà. Perchè nn si vuole essere di disturbo. Perchè non si vuole dare dispiacere. Non si vuole toccare punti sensibili, o che si pensa siano tali. Perchè si pensa che si ferirebbe e non si vuole farlo. Perchè non si ha chiaro cosa dire. Perchè si ha semplicemente paura di svelarsi. 
Sono una miriade i motivi per cui tacere. 

E ascoltare per ascoltare e non per dare risposte e cercare per forza soluzioni, anche questo nn è scontato. 

Quando si comincia a non comunicare, diventa un loop. 
Comunicazioni di servizio. Lamentele. più o meno pesanti. Ma questo è comunicare sulla superficie.  

E siccome non si può non comunicare, tutto il resto passa in back ground. Gira da solo. 
Si fanno attribuzioni, proiezione e interpretazioni. Più o meno consapevoli. E ci si perde. Nella quotidianità. 
Si resta aggrappati al "credevo che tu....".

Ed è una brutta trappola.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa è normalmente una scusa che utilizza il 99 % dei traditori...


Questo è il trattamento che riserverei forse neanche ad un nemico.


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2015)

Ciao Ipazia
e pensa che dandosi per scontati puo succedere anche di allontanarsi di molto, di seguire vie diverse che portano distante dalla persona che ci sta vicino.... e puo persino succedere di ritrovarsi, o trovarsi di nuovo, anche come fosse la prima volta che ci si "vede"


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia
> e pensa che dandosi per scontati puo succedere anche di allontanarsi di molto, di seguire vie diverse che portano distante dalla persona che ci sta vicino....* e puo persino succedere di ritrovarsi, o trovarsi di nuovo, anche come fosse la prima volta che ci si "vede"*


Ciao spleen, penso anche io che possa succedere. E' una speranza, a dire il vero. 
Lo vedo come una sorta di prova di fiducia in se stessi e nella vita, lasciare che accada quel che deve accadere, mettendoci tutto quello che si può. E accettando il limite. E l'imperfezione. E la meraviglia. 

Penso che presupponga accettazione della diversità dell'altro però, e amorevolezza verso se stessi innanzitutto. E presenza a sè. E non ricerca di appropriazione. O di ancoramenti nell'altro.

E anche un pizzico di fortuna. Io credo. O Caso. 

La mia esperienza è stata di tutt'altro tipo. Ci siamo persi. Non riesco ancora a capire dove, sai. Forse fin dall'inizio, quando ho, abbiamo, confuso forza con debolezza. Quando si è confusa la comprensione con il giustificare, l'attendere con l'essere. Credo. E il possesso per dono. Non lo so. 
Di base credo avessimo esigenze diverse e modi di comunicare molto diversi. 

Ho smesso di cercare di capire. Di spiegarmi lui. 
So che se non lo farà lui, spiegarsi, non potrò mai capire. E non lo farà, non perchè non vuole ma perchè non può, semplicemente. 

Ho solo iniziato invece ad indagare me. Questo lo posso fare invece, cercando di non autocompiacermi e di dirmi la verità. E mettendo attenzione (forse anche rigidamente troppa a volte) a non ripetere gli stessi errori. Cercandone almeno di nuovi!!


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao spleen, penso anche io che possa succedere. E' una speranza, a dire il vero.
> Lo vedo come una sorta di prova di fiducia in se stessi e nella vita, lasciare che accada quel che deve accadere, mettendoci tutto quello che si può. E accettando il limite. E l'imperfezione. E la meraviglia.
> 
> Penso che presupponga accettazione della diversità dell'altro però, e amorevolezza verso se stessi innanzitutto. E presenza a sè. E non ricerca di appropriazione. O di ancoramenti nell'altro.
> ...


Alcuni dicono che è il caso che governa le nostre vite, o destino che a dir si voglia, questo credo che comunque non ci esima dalla responsabilità verso noi stessi e la nostra vita, anche perchè nessuno ha una vera coscienza di cosa sia. 
Pensa, le nostre vite sono governate da una cosa che non riusciamo a definire. 
E mi fa specie che la maggior parte degli accadimenti importanti della mia vita, ad esempio siano avvenuti per caso.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Alcuni dicono che è il caso che governa le nostre vite, o destino che a dir si voglia, questo credo che comunque non ci esima dalla responsabilità verso noi stessi e la nostra vita, anche perchè nessuno ha una vera coscienza di cosa sia.
> Pensa, le nostre vite sono governate da una cosa che non riusciamo a definire.
> *E mi fa specie che la maggior parte degli accadimenti importanti della mia vita, ad esempio siano avvenuti per caso.*


Anche i miei!
Ci sono letteralmente inciampata. 

Cercavo altro. Mi aspettavo altro. Volevo altro. E invece....A posteriori mi rendo conto che non poteva che essere come è stato. Che ha un senso. Nella mia Vita, l'ordine con cui le cose sono accadute, che senza una non avrei potuto vivere l'altra. tutte. Nessuna esclusa. Anche quelle che non avrei mai voluto vivere. 

Una specie di ordine generale delle cose. indefinibile. 

Credo che essere consapevoli, sia semplicemente rintracciare quell'ordine, per poter essere in pace. 
Aver presente sè, per poter prendere posizioni fedeli. Innanzitutto con se stessi. 

In quest'ottica il tradimento prende tutta un'altra prospettiva a mio avviso. 

Per tornare IT. (in un qualche modo:mexican

Io ho tradito. Ma ho tradito innanzitutto me stessa. Lui è venuto dopo. 

I patti da noi erano che potevamo uscire fisicamente dalla coppia. Non era mai successo prima del mio ex amante a dire la verità. E non so se lui ha fatto altrettanto o meno. E non mi interessa. A dire il vero. Non è importante.  

Il mio ex amante è "arrivato" (e anche qui il Caso ci ha messo non poco zampino) quando io ero arrivata ad un punto di infedeltà ai miei bisogni da sentirmi soffocare. 
O prendevo aria, o mi sarei annullata. Del tutto.
E non perchè il mio ex compagno me lo stava chiedendo. Lo stavo facendo io. 
Accettando dinamiche relazionali di cui eravamo entrambi responsabili, che semplicemente riproducevano fedelmente l'infedeltà di ognuno a se stesso e di conseguenza una forma di negazione dell'altro. 
E l'adesione comune ad un modello come minimo poco "criticato". 
Ed eravamo entrambi profondamente infedeli al piacere del vivere e condividere la vita. 

Ma non mi sono spiegata per un sacco di tempo perchè utilizzassi continuamente il verbo tradire. 
Non tornavano i conti. 
Non mi spiegavo perchè mi sentissi di aver tradito. 

Sto iniziando a capire, da non molto. 

Il tradimento è avvenuto quando ho smesso di ascoltare i miei bisogni. E ho smesso di essere fedele a me stessa in quella coppia. 
E lui ha fatto lo stesso. 

Una scopata, in tutto questo, o anche più di una, non era il problema. Era semplicemente risposta ad altri problemi. 

E in questo senso sono pienamente d'accordo con te quando parli di responsabilità verso se stessi.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche i miei!
> Ci sono letteralmente inciampata.
> 
> Cercavo altro. Mi aspettavo altro. Volevo altro. E invece....A posteriori mi rendo conto che non poteva che essere come è stato. Che ha un senso. Nella mia Vita, l'ordine con cui le cose sono accadute, che senza una non avrei potuto vivere l'altra. tutte. Nessuna esclusa. Anche quelle che non avrei mai voluto vivere.
> ...


Quindi vivevate all'interno della coppia entrambi infelici ? senza chiarire a voi stessi ciò che volevate realmente ?


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi vivevate all'interno della coppia entrambi infelici ? senza chiarire a voi stessi ciò che volevate realmente ?


Io credo non lo sapessimo. Non esattamente almeno. Si percepiva malessere...nella quotidianità. Il lunedì pesantissimo, le domeniche di routine...la mancanza di curiosità e di meraviglia per quello che ci circondava.

Ma da dentro..non ce ne rendevamo conto pienamente. Ed eravamo entrambi persone attrezzate per sopportare il dolore. Con una tolleranza molto alta. Troppo. 
E una scarsissima attenzione al piacere. 

Credo fossimo in una situazione tale per cui, presi da tutto quello che avevamo affrontato per arrivare a dove eravamo arrivati, ci siamo mano a mano dimenticati di noi. 

E finiti i progetti, l'alleanza per arrivare...si sia semplicemente sgretolata. 
Che era basata sul dolore e sul sacrificio. Quell'alleanza. 

La sto mettendo facile eh...ho avuto tempo e modo di capire meglio le nostre dinamiche di coppia in questi ultimi mesi. 

E il come si è conclusa la storia, l'ultimo anno in particolare...è stato semplicemente l'esplosione di quelle dinamiche in cui eravamo talmente presi da un noi, fittizio, perchè considerato come contenitore di entrambi, specialmente da lui, che ci eravamo dimenticati che il noi è fatto da un io e un tu. Che si nutrono a vicenda. E attraverso il nutrimento reciproco creano uno spazio comune in cui incontrarsi...io credo ci fossimo rifugiati. E avessimo smesso di nutrirci. ognuno se stesso e poi l'altro. Come conseguenza.

Ti ricordi? Parlavo di gabbia. Quando sono arrivata. La sensazione di essermi appena svegliata e non riconoscere niente. 
Lui però no. Diceva che ero semplicemente impazzita...e per un po' ho anche creduto fosse assolutamente possibile. E che avesse ragione. Che mi stavo immaginando tutto. 

Ma ci sto ancora ragionando. Non ho ancora finito con me. E mi rendo conto di proiettare e rivivere situazioni. 

E parlo per me comunque. Lui...non so. interpreterei. 

Una delle sue ultime frasi è stata " Io voglio la relazione. Non c'è niente da discutere. Tu cerchi la luna. Le relazioni non possono che essere questo, dopo un po' che si sta insieme". 
Deduco che lui si sarebbe anche potuto adattare. E forse il suo passato gli faceva vivere quella situazione come benessere, rispetto a quello che aveva vissuto prima. Non lo so...a dire il vero.

Io so che mi aveva ferito tantissimo con quella frase rassegnata e morta. E ancora mi ferisce ripensarci. Che non solo svalutava se stesso, ma svalutava anche me. pesantemente. E la sua rassegnazione, chiudeva ogni tipo di comunicazione propositiva. Era un deserto. 

E' stata un brutta chiusura. E ancora non sono in pace. Non del tutto almeno. Con me..con quella che scriveva che avrebbe voluto a tutti i costi salvare qualcosa. Andare insieme al nostro funerale. Non è stata una posizione intelligente. E mi sono molto tradita.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo non lo sapessimo. Non esattamente almeno. Si percepiva malessere...nella quotidianità. Il lunedì pesantissimo, le domeniche di routine...la mancanza di curiosità e di meraviglia per quello che ci circondava.
> 
> Ma da dentro..non ce ne rendevamo conto pienamente. Ed eravamo entrambi persone attrezzate per sopportare il dolore. Con una tolleranza molto alta. Troppo.
> E una scarsissima attenzione al piacere.
> ...


Capita, si di fare un percorso tortuoso e difficile in coppia e poi quando le cose sembrano aggiustarsi, si sono superati ostacoli di vario tipo, ci si dimentichi di chi siamo e cosa vogliamo. Li arriva la parte più difficile, si.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capita, si di fare un percorso tortuoso e difficile in coppia e poi quando le cose sembrano aggiustarsi, si sono superati ostacoli di vario tipo, ci si dimentichi di chi siamo e cosa vogliamo. Li arriva la parte più difficile, si.


io credo che ce lo siamo dimenticati molto prima. noi almeno. 
Penso prima ancora di incontrarci in un qualche modo. Incontrarci è stata una conseguenza. 
E all'inizio eravamo persissimi. Parlavo addirittura di amore..sottovoce, ma ne parlavo 

Entrambi abbiamo sbagliato a valutarci. ma non penso fossimo in grado di fare diversamente. quando ci siamo incontrati. eravamo entrambi molto feriti. e penso abbiamo cercato risposte uno nell'altro. anzichè ognuno in se stesso per poi semmai condividere. 

Penso che ci siamo specchiati e abbiamo cercato rassicurazione uno nell'altro. io a mio modo. e lui al suo. 
Il sunto è che non potessimo riconoscerci. Perchè nè io nè lui riconoscevamo ognuno se stesso. 

A volte ho la sensazione che sono stati tutti quei casini a tenerci insieme per dieci anni. più che il desiderio effettivo di stare. ma forse questa che parla, è una parte non ancora guarita di me. non lo so. 

Fatto sta che ora come ora, certe sue caratteristiche mi farebbero fuggire alla velocità della luce. E allora io le avevo viste. all'inizio intendo. ma mi facevano tenerezza. Ora...se dovessi di nuovo sentire quella forma di tenerezza, me ne andrei velocissima. ma proprio veloce. a costo di strisciare via.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> io credo che ce lo siamo dimenticati molto prima. noi almeno.
> Penso prima ancora di incontrarci in un qualche modo. Incontrarci è stata una conseguenza.
> E all'inizio eravamo persissimi. Parlavo addirittura di amore..sottovoce, ma ne parlavo
> 
> ...


Questo è un atteggiamento che ho conosciuto in passato, non è così inusuale anzi credo forse più frequente di quanti si pensi. L'ho ritrovato anche in altre donne.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

*Juan*

se la tempesta che è scoppiata su di te non ha spento il sentimento per lei, fai bene a provarci.
L'amore, nel tuo caso che non avete famiglia, è il solo motivo valido e quando si parla di sentimenti, ogni decisione è sacrosanta.
Non sarà una passeggiata...e purtroppo ti dico che la domanda che ti sei fatto a proposito di come abbia fatto ad infilarsi poi nel letto con te, te la farai milioni di volte e milioni di volte ci starai male...
Scusa anche me per la durezza.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche i miei!
> Per tornare IT. (in un qualche modo:mexican
> 
> Io ho tradito. Ma ho tradito innanzitutto me stessa. Lui è venuto dopo.
> ...


Io capisco quello che scrivi ed accetto il tuo punto di vista. Ma non lo condivido affatto. Questo modo "edonista" di ragionare va bene fino ad un certo punto. Nel post precedente mi hai citato pirandello (conoscersi è morire) e adesso parli di ricerca del piacere e soddisfazione dei bisogni personali come unico modo di essere sinceri ed onesti con se stessi. 
Io ragiono in maniera diversa. Sebbene sia diventato ateo nel corso degli anni la mia formazione è di stampo cattolico. Credo nella cultura del sacrificio. Credo nel "farsi il culo", perdonerai l'espressione, per ottenere quello che hai sempre voluto. Nella vita di coppia, soprattutto quando la coppia è decennale, soprattutto se si vive insieme, ci vuole impegno costante. Ci vuole la capacità di accettare il partner nella sua totalità e per quello che è quotidianamente. Questa è la mia forma mentis e non sono pronto a cambiarla a 32 anni. Non sono pronto ad abbracciare una filosofia di vita che preveda la soddisfazione, quasi animalesca, di tutti i miei bisogni senza pensare alle conseguenze che questo possa portare. Non fraintendermi, sono uno che si sa "coccolare" ed anche spesso. Ma come in tutte le cose della mia vita tendo a valutare se quella coccola può arrecare danno al prossimo, e se può, evito di farmela. 
Questa è la mia fedeltà verso me stesso e verso i miei principi. 
Spero che tu, nonostante veda le cose da una prospettiva totalmente diversa, sia in grado di comprendere.



Diletta ha detto:


> se la tempesta che è scoppiata su di te non ha spento il sentimento per lei, fai bene a provarci.
> L'amore, nel tuo caso che non avete famiglia, è il solo motivo valido e quando si parla di sentimenti, ogni decisione è sacrosanta.
> Non sarà una passeggiata...e purtroppo ti dico che la domanda che ti sei fatto a proposito di come abbia fatto ad infilarsi poi nel letto con te, te la farai milioni di volte e milioni di volte ci starai male...
> Scusa anche me per la durezza.


La durezza serve, a volte 
Riguardo a quella domanda, so che me la farò. Ma non credo di essere così masochista da arrivare a farmela milioni e milioni di volte. Sono certo che se mi dovessi accorgere che non sono in grado di smettere di pensarci, allora la troncherei li. Farà malissimo, ma preferisco un dolore forte che dura poco, piuttosto che un lento sanguinamento che dura in eterno.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> io credo che ce lo siamo dimenticati molto prima. noi almeno.
> Penso prima ancora di incontrarci in un qualche modo. Incontrarci è stata una conseguenza.
> E all'inizio eravamo persissimi. Parlavo addirittura di amore..sottovoce, ma ne parlavo
> 
> ...


Analisi profondissima che potrebbe servire a tutti.

Scrivi un libro.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io capisco quello che scrivi ed accetto il tuo punto di vista. Ma non lo condivido affatto. Questo modo "edonista" di ragionare va bene fino ad un certo punto. Nel post precedente mi hai citato pirandello (conoscersi è morire) e adesso parli di ricerca del piacere e soddisfazione dei bisogni personali come unico modo di essere sinceri ed onesti con se stessi. Aa
> Io ragiono in maniera diversa. Sebbene sia diventato ateo nel corso degli anni la mia formazione è di stampo cattolico. Credo nella cultura del sacrificio. Credo nel "farsi il culo", perdonerai l'espressione, per ottenere quello che hai sempre voluto. Nella vita di coppia, soprattutto quando la coppia è decennale, soprattutto se si vive insieme, ci vuole impegno costante. Ci vuole la capacità di accettare il partner nella sua totalità e per quello che è quotidianamente. Questa è la mia forma mentis e non sono pronto a cambiarla a 32 anni. Non sono pronto ad abbracciare una filosofia di vita che preveda la soddisfazione, quasi animalesca, di tutti i miei bisogni senza pensare alle conseguenze che questo possa portare. Non fraintendermi, sono uno che si sa "coccolare" ed anche spesso. Ma come in tutte le cose della mia vita tendo a valutare se quella coccola può arrecare danno al prossimo, e se può, evito di farmela.
> Questa è la mia fedeltà verso me stesso e verso i miei principi.
> Spero che tu, nonostante veda le cose da una prospettiva totalmente diversa, sia in grado di comprendere.
> ...



Credo che tu non abbia capito Ipazia.In questo thread ha dato il meglio. Copia tutti i suoi interventi in word e leggilo a fila. Poi capirai Caciottina


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo è il trattamento che riserverei forse neanche ad un nemico.


Questo è quello che normalmente succede, quello che faresti tu è nobile ma non fa statistica.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche i miei!
> Ci sono letteralmente inciampata.
> 
> Cercavo altro. Mi aspettavo altro. Volevo altro. E invece....A posteriori mi rendo conto che non poteva che essere come è stato. Che ha un senso. Nella mia Vita, l'ordine con cui le cose sono accadute, che senza una non avrei potuto vivere l'altra. tutte. Nessuna esclusa. Anche quelle che non avrei mai voluto vivere.
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento presuppone un'elevata dose di* sincerità, *nei confronti di sè stessi e del proprio compagno.
Ed è purtroppo dote assai rara fra i traditori, che normalmente se la raccontano - e la raccontano - come meglio gli conviene.
Al meglio, questa consapevolezza e questa ricerca emergono dopo la fine del tradimento, e generalmente dopo la 'scoperta'. Al meglio.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io capisco quello che scrivi ed accetto il tuo punto di vista. Ma non lo condivido affatto. Questo modo "edonista" di ragionare va bene fino ad un certo punto. Nel post precedente mi hai citato pirandello (conoscersi è morire) e adesso parli di ricerca del piacere e soddisfazione dei bisogni personali come unico modo di essere sinceri ed onesti con se stessi.
> Io ragiono in maniera diversa. Sebbene sia diventato ateo nel corso degli anni la mia formazione è di stampo cattolico. Credo nella cultura del sacrificio. Credo nel "farsi il culo", perdonerai l'espressione, per ottenere quello che hai sempre voluto. Nella vita di coppia, soprattutto quando la coppia è decennale, soprattutto se si vive insieme, ci vuole impegno costante. *Ci vuole la capacità di accettare il partner nella sua totalità* e per quello che è quotidianamente. Questa è la mia forma mentis e non sono pronto a cambiarla a 32 anni. Non sono pronto ad abbracciare una filosofia di vita che preveda la soddisfazione, quasi animalesca, di tutti i miei bisogni senza pensare alle conseguenze che questo possa portare. Non fraintendermi, sono uno che si sa "coccolare" ed anche spesso. Ma come in tutte le cose della mia vita tendo a valutare se quella coccola può arrecare danno al prossimo, e se può, evito di farmela.
> Questa è la mia fedeltà verso me stesso e verso i miei principi.
> Spero che tu, nonostante veda le cose da una prospettiva totalmente diversa, sia in grado di comprendere.


Tu pensi davvero di poter conoscere nella totalità una persona?

E pensi che sia possibile quando quella stessa persona non conosce se stessa?

Io ne dubito fortemente. E i fatti ti hanno disconfermato nella tua convinzione. 
Ecco perchè sei tanto disorientato. E incazzato. 
Credevi...e stai facendo i conti con il fatto che "conoscere la totalità" è più un principio che una realtà. 

Il tradimento ti ha sbattuto davanti agli occhi una lei che non conosci, e ancora di più il fatto che quello che credevi non è. E il suo tradimento disconferma anche te. Nelle tue capacità di conoscenza. Questa è la rabbia.
Poi c'è l'altra. La delusione. La ferita narcisistica. E il possesso del corpo. Come unico segno di appartenenza l'uno all'altro. 
Ma sono tutte questioni che in fondo riguardano te. Che sei tu che ti stai giudicando per aver riposto la tua fiducia in una persona che forse non la merita. E poi giudichi lei. O forse, giudichi te stesso attraverso il giudizio di lei. 

Un' affermazione di quel tipo non comprende il vivere. Non comprende il cambiamento. Non comprende l'evoluzione e la crescita. 
E non comprende la curiosità di conoscere l'altro mentre vive. L'attenzione e la cura. 

Conoscersi, che di conoscenza parlo per poter poi soddisfare con cognizione, significa comprendere e abbracciare la non staticità dell'essere. proprio e dell'altro.

Conoscere significa avere la disponibilità al creare quello spazio in cui ci si può svelare uno all'altro. Se lo si vuole fare. Sinceramente se lo si vuole fare. 

Hai raccontato di una donna che va talmente in ansia da scottarsi mentre prende la pizza dal forno. 
Talmente "preoccupata" dal risultato da non pensare all'incolumità delle proprie dita. 
Sembrano sciocchezze. Non lo sono. 

Dimostrano assenza di sè nel proprio fare. 

Ti sei mai chiesto dove fosse mentre si scottava le dita? Cosa l'ha spinta a non pensare alle proprie dita pur di salvare una pizza? 
Senza semplificare nella distrazione. Senza giustificare. 

Questo è conoscere nel quotidiano. Ed hai ragione. Significa impegno. Significa non voltare lo sguardo e non svolazzare sulle situazioni semplificandole dentro alle parole. 

Hai parlato di una ragazza ansiosa. Che nelle situazioni di stress (e quindi di prestazione) si agitava molto. 
Da dove veniva quell'ansia? 

E l'ansia non ha soltanto manifestazioni esasperate. Quelle arrivano quando si è ad un punto di non ritorno. 
E' il corpo che si è stufato di aspettare e urla allarmi. 

l'ansia ha mille piccole manifestazioni. Che parlano nella quotidianità. E tendenzialmente parlano di insicurezza e ricerca di riconoscimento. Per semplificare. 

Io parlo di questo tipo di bisogni. 

Non conoscerli significa finire animalescamente D) a soddisfare quelli superficiali per mettere momentaneamente a tacere gli altri. 

E comprendo la tua prospettiva. Non ti voglio convincere di niente. 
E' stata anche la mia per certi versi. E nessuno avrebbe potuto convincermi del contrario. Allora. 
Però è passato qualche anno da quando di anni ne avevo 32 (non troppi ). 
E sto imparando che a volte certi giri sono proprio necessari per poter comprendere e comprendersi. A volerlo fare. 
Anche se fa male. 

Ti racconto semplicemente del mio. A te prenderne quello che ti può servire.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento presuppone un'elevata dose di* sincerità, *nei confronti di sè stessi e del proprio compagno.
> Ed è purtroppo dote assai rara *fra i traditori*, che normalmente se la raccontano - e la raccontano - come meglio gli conviene.
> Al meglio, questa consapevolezza e questa ricerca emergono dopo la fine del tradimento, e generalmente dopo la 'scoperta'. Al meglio.


non mi piacciono i ruoli jim.

Li trovo inutili semplificazioni. molto lontane dalla realtà fra l'altro. 

Non penso le persone siano riassumibili in un ruolo. E che in quel ruolo ci sia un habitus comportamentale. 

Certo, è una comoda semplificazione. Del mondo e delle persone. E rassicura. Tutti. 

Dipende quello che si desidera. Per se stessi e dall'altro. 

Che anche assumendo il ruolo di traditore (e non lo assumo) il fatto problematico diventa non il tradire, ma il raccontarsela. Il tradire a quel punto è mera conseguenza di una atteggiamento nei confronti della vita.

E allora la questione è, voglio essere, e voglio vicino, una persona che se la racconta?

E semplificare è già raccontarsela. 

che va bene eh. Non ci vedo nulla di male. l'importante è saperlo.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Analisi profondissima che potrebbe servire a tutti.
> 
> Scrivi un libro.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non mi piacciono i ruoli jim.
> 
> Li trovo inutili semplificazioni. molto lontane dalla realtà fra l'altro.
> 
> ...


Non ho parlato di 'ruoli' ma di attteggiamenti, più semplicemente di comportamenti conseguenti ad una data azione.
D'accordo con te che "il tradire a quel punto è mera conseguenza di una atteggiamento nei confronti della vita" ma non vedo alcuna semplificazione. Vedo 'il' punto, e cioè "voglio essere, e voglio vicino, una persona che se la racconta?".


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> *Io capisco quello che scrivi* ed accetto il tuo punto di vista. Ma non lo condivido affatto. Questo modo "edonista" di ragionare va bene fino ad un certo punto. Nel post precedente mi hai citato pirandello (conoscersi è morire) e adesso parli di ricerca del piacere e soddisfazione dei bisogni personali come unico modo di essere sinceri ed onesti con se stessi.
> Io ragiono in maniera diversa. Sebbene sia diventato ateo nel corso degli anni la mia formazione è di stampo cattolico. Credo nella cultura del sacrificio. Credo nel "farsi il culo", perdonerai l'espressione, per ottenere quello che hai sempre voluto. Nella vita di coppia, soprattutto quando la coppia è decennale, soprattutto se si vive insieme, ci vuole impegno costante. Ci vuole la capacità di accettare il partner nella sua totalità e per quello che è quotidianamente. Questa è la mia forma mentis e non sono pronto a cambiarla a 32 anni. Non sono pronto ad abbracciare una filosofia di vita che preveda la soddisfazione, quasi animalesca, di tutti i miei bisogni senza pensare alle conseguenze che questo possa portare. Non fraintendermi, sono uno che si sa "coccolare" ed anche spesso. Ma come in tutte le cose della mia vita tendo a valutare se quella coccola può arrecare danno al prossimo, e se può, evito di farmela.
> Questa è la mia fedeltà verso me stesso e verso i miei principi.
> Spero che tu, nonostante veda le cose da una prospettiva totalmente diversa, sia in grado di comprendere.






Non esserne così certo, Se pensi che Ipazia intendesse di ripiegarsi su se stessi per soddisfare tutti i capricci del proprio ego credo che tu non abbia capito. Parlare di edonismo è una comoda scorciatoia a volte.

Quello che penso lei abbia scritto è "saper ascoltarsi", nei propri bisogni e nei propri moti d' animo. E' una conquista sai riuscire a capire qualcosa di se' stessi, importante se vogliamo per capire qualcosa anche degli altri. A prescindere da quella che è stata la tua formazione che, credimi, in molti condividiamo più o meno consciamente in questo postaccio.

Talvolta per uscire da certe situazioni ci vuole coraggio, non quello che ci hanno raccontato di grandi e nobili azioni, ma coraggio di mettere in discussione quello che crediamo, quello che pensiamo, quello che siamo, e non darti per scontato, come tutti, non credo che tu lo sia.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu pensi davvero di poter conoscere nella totalità una persona?E pensi che sia possibile quando quella stessa persona non conosce se stessa?
> 
> Io ne dubito fortemente. E i fatti ti hanno disconfermato nella tua convinzione.
> Ecco perchè sei tanto disorientato. E incazzato.
> ...


Ecco che si ritorna a farne una questione di semantica. Perdonami, ma io faccio l'ingegnere e tendo a vedere le cose per quello che sono. Sarà deformazione professionale ma per poter veramente capire qualcosa, ho bisogno di schematizzarla. In questo caso il nodo della questione è il termine totalità. Non voglio mettermi a discutere di semantica. Ognuno di noi ha diversi strati di coscienza e di conoscenza di se stesso. E' evidente d'altronde che nel mio caso non avessi il grado di conoscenza che pensavo di avere. O per lo meno, che escludessi a priori un tipo di comportamento che poi in effetti ha adottato. Ma questo non vuol dire è impossibile conoscere una persona. 
Ho amato Pirandello e tutte le sue opere, ma conoscersi è morire non è qualcosa che nella pratica può trovare un riscontro. Accettare e comprendere la non staticità dell'essere (parole tue) è una cosa, ma se quell'essere nella sua evoluzione diventa qualcosa che non mi piace più, non starò lì ad osannarlo perchè tramite il cambiamento ha ingannato la morte (pirandelliana).



ipazia ha detto:


> Hai raccontato di una donna che va talmente in ansia da scottarsi mentre prende la pizza dal forno.
> Talmente "preoccupata" dal risultato da non pensare all'incolumità delle proprie dita.
> Sembrano sciocchezze. Non lo sono.
> 
> ...


So benissimo da dove venisse quell'ansia, ma non ne parlerò in questa sede. Un conto è sbandierare ai quattro venti cose personali, un contro è farlo con i fatti degli altri. 
Come vedi, la conosco (conoscevo). Ed il fatto che questo tipo di bisogni allevia-ansia non siano stati soddisfatti da me, ma dal primo stronzo che le ha mostrato un po' di attenzione, può solo farmi incazzare di più. Animalescamente o no, dettato dall'ansia, dalla scarsa conoscenza di se stessa o da chissà cos'altro, l'errore è stato suo. Ed io sono abituato a ragionare sui fatti concreti non sui bisogni inconsci che non soddisfatti hanno provocato un malessere interiore che non esternato ha provocato uno sfogo animalesco che è scaturito in una scopata. Io vedo la scopata, su tutto il resto non ho chissà quale colpa...



ipazia ha detto:


> E comprendo la tua prospettiva. Non ti voglio convincere di niente.
> E' stata anche la mia per certi versi. E nessuno avrebbe potuto convincermi del contrario. Allora.
> Però è passato qualche anno da quando di anni ne avevo 32 (non troppi ).
> E sto imparando che a volte certi giri sono proprio necessari per poter comprendere e comprendersi. A volerlo fare.
> ...


In realtà mi sta servendo molto. Ma resto dell'idea che analizzare e comprendere le cause non sminuisce il fatto in se. Il fulcro rimane sempre quello.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di 'ruoli' ma di attteggiamenti, più semplicemente di comportamenti conseguenti ad una data azione.
> D'accordo con te che "il tradire a quel punto è mera conseguenza di una atteggiamento nei confronti della vita" ma non vedo alcuna semplificazione. Vedo 'il' punto, e cioè "voglio essere, e voglio vicino, una persona che se la racconta?".


Beh..dal momento in cui affermi quello che ti ho grassettato, ossia metti in un contenitore linguistico (i traditori) determinate caratteristiche (che normalmente se la raccontano ...) hai creato ruolo e funzioni di quel ruolo.

Ed è una semplificazione della realtà. Rassicurante. E a volte serve. 
Ma penso sia importante sapere che è uno strumento di lettura della realtà e non la realtà nella sua complessità.

Che quello strumento ha il risvolto di rendere difficile vedere le particolarità degli individui. E conoscere. Che il rischio è finire a guardare ed ascoltare attraverso il filtro della definizione. 

Il punto in effetti è chiedersi cosa si desidera. E essersi fedeli nel seguirsi. 
Senza cadere nella trappola di "annullare i cambiamenti" nel rimanere aggrappati alle credenze, su se stessi e sull'altro.


----------



## ivanl (14 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ecco c.......
> In realtà mi sta servendo molto. Ma resto dell'idea che analizzare e comprendere le cause non sminuisce il fatto in se. Il fulcro rimane sempre quello.


taglio per non appesantire, ma condivido tutto. :up:


----------



## oceansize (14 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ecco che si ritorna a farne una questione di semantica. Perdonami, ma io faccio l'ingegnere e tendo a vedere le cose per quello che sono. Sarà deformazione professionale ma per poter veramente capire qualcosa, ho bisogno di schematizzarla. In questo caso il nodo della questione è il termine totalità. Non voglio mettermi a discutere di semantica. Ognuno di noi ha diversi strati di coscienza e di conoscenza di se stesso. E' evidente d'altronde che nel mio caso non avessi il grado di conoscenza che pensavo di avere. O per lo meno, che escludessi a priori un tipo di comportamento che poi in effetti ha adottato. Ma questo non vuol dire è impossibile conoscere una persona.
> Ho amato Pirandello e tutte le sue opere, ma conoscersi è morire non è qualcosa che nella pratica può trovare un riscontro. Accettare e comprendere la non staticità dell'essere (parole tue) è una cosa, ma se quell'essere nella sua evoluzione diventa qualcosa che non mi piace più, non starò lì ad osannarlo perchè tramite il cambiamento ha ingannato la morte (pirandelliana).
> 
> 
> ...


Certo, il tradimento è il fatto concreto fatto da lei, ma penso che per capire, superare e ricostruire insieme, se lo vorrai, dovrai scendere dal tuo piedistallo precisino razionale da ingegnere tutto bianco o nero. Ed ampliare un po' la vvisuale e sforzarti di comprendere che l'interiorità è un qualcosa che non può essere più di tanto schematizzata. E quella degli altri può essere tanto diversa dalla nostra.


----------



## Tessa (14 Luglio 2015)

Ci avrei scommesso juan era ingegnere


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ecco che si ritorna a farne una questione di semantica. Perdonami, ma io faccio l'ingegnere e tendo a vedere le cose per quello che sono. Sarà deformazione professionale ma per poter veramente capire qualcosa, ho bisogno di schematizzarla. In questo caso il nodo della questione è il termine totalità. Non voglio mettermi a discutere di semantica. Ognuno di noi ha diversi strati di coscienza e di conoscenza di se stesso. E' evidente d'altronde che nel mio caso non avessi il grado di conoscenza che pensavo di avere. O per lo meno, che escludessi a priori un tipo di comportamento che poi in effetti ha adottato. Ma questo non vuol dire è impossibile conoscere una persona.
> Ho amato Pirandello e tutte le sue opere, ma conoscersi è morire non è qualcosa che nella pratica può trovare un riscontro. Accettare e comprendere la non staticità dell'essere (parole tue) è una cosa, ma se quell'essere nella sua evoluzione diventa qualcosa che non mi piace più, non starò lì ad osannarlo perchè tramite il cambiamento ha ingannato la morte (pirandelliana).
> 
> non è semplicemente semantica.  si possono schematizzare i fatti e i comportamenti.
> ...


Analizzare e comprendere non serve per sminuire. O giustificare. 
Anzi. Serve proprio per mettere il faro sul fulcro. 

Che quel fulcro è solo la punta dell'iceberg. 
Allora. C'è chi riesce a fermarsi alla punta e su quella prendere posizioni nette e definitive. 

C'è è chi invece non riesce, ha bisogno di vederlo l'iceberg per poter fare pace e poter prendere posizioni fedeli a se stessi innanzitutto.

Tu di cosa hai bisogno per prendere posizione?

Credo sia questo il punto. Al netto di tutto il resto.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non esserne così certo, Se pensi che Ipazia intendesse di ripiegarsi su se stessi per soddisfare tutti i capricci del proprio ego credo che tu non abbia capito. Parlare di edonismo è una comoda scorciatoia a volte.
> 
> Quello che penso lei abbia scritto è "saper ascoltarsi", nei propri bisogni e nei propri moti d' animo. *E' una conquista sai riuscire a capire qualcosa di se' stessi, importante se vogliamo per capire qualcosa anche degli altri. A prescindere da quella che è stata la tua formazione che, credimi, in molti condividiamo più o meno consciamente in questo postaccio.
> 
> Talvolta per uscire da certe situazioni ci vuole coraggio, non quello che ci hanno raccontato di grandi e nobili azioni, ma coraggio di mettere in discussione quello che crediamo, quello che pensiamo, quello che siamo, e non darti per scontato, come tutti, non credo che tu lo sia.*




hai inteso esattamente...e hai aggiunto anche quello che non so ancora spiegare


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Analizzare e comprendere non serve per sminuire. O giustificare.
> Anzi. Serve proprio per mettere il faro sul fulcro. *
> 
> Che quel fulcro è solo la punta dell'iceberg.
> ...


Il neretto, è importantissimo, non esistono schemi mentali o semplificazioni che tengano. La realtà per la realtà. :up:


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> hai inteso esattamente...e hai aggiunto anche *quello che non so ancora spiegare*


Mi risulta difficile crederlo


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto, è importantissimo, non esistono schemi mentali o semplificazioni che tengano.* La realtà per la realtà*. :up:


Esatto! Senza sconti o aggiustamenti...o almeno provarci..


----------



## ivanl (14 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto, è importantissimo, non esistono schemi mentali o semplificazioni che tengano. La realtà per la realtà. :up:


si, ma come affronti la realta', tutti i giorni? Sulla base degli schemi (passami il termine, lo uso in maniera mooolto estesa) che uno si e' costruito con il tempo e l'esperienza.
Possono essere piu' o meno 'flessibili' ma sempre schemi sono.
Senno' sei una bandiera la vento...


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi risulta difficile crederlo


credici credici!! 

..e più che altro non riesco proprio per niente ad essere sintetica!! e pensa che quando scrivo già faccio un sunto di quello che mi gira in testa e in pancia!!:unhappy::mexican:


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma come affronti la realta', tutti i giorni? Sulla base degli schemi (passami il termine, lo uso in maniera mooolto estesa) che uno si e' costruito con il tempo e l'esperienza.
> Possono essere piu' o meno 'flessibili' ma sempre schemi sono.
> Senno' sei una bandiera la vento...


Noi tutti ragioniamo per schemi che ci formiamo e ci aiutano tutti i giorni, a volte la cosa veramente importante, se vogliamo capire qualcosa che non rientra, è riuscire a metterli in discussione, non rigettandoli aprioristicamente, ma imparare ad analizzarli sotto nuove luci.
 Per me stesso ho notato che se non lo faccio, c'è qualcosa che non va', una nota stonata. Ascoltare questa nota ci avvicina al "vero" molto più che rifiutare quello che ci spiazza, questo intendo io e credo intendesse anche Ipazia.

Attenzione, non sto dicendo che sia facile e nemmeno è agevole, è un percorso, questo sì.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Noi tutti ragioniamo per schemi che ci formiamo e ci aiutano tutti i giorni, a volte la cosa veramente importante, se vogliamo capire qualcosa che non rientra, è riuscire a metterli in discussione, non rigettandoli aprioristicamente, ma imparare ad analizzarli sotto nuove luci.
> Per me stesso ho notato che se non lo faccio, c'è qualcosa che non va', una nota stonata. Ascoltare questa nota ci avvicina al "vero" molto più che rifiutare quello che ci spiazza, questo intendo io e credo intendesse anche Ipazia.
> 
> Attenzione, non sto dicendo che sia facile e nemmeno è agevole, è un percorso, questo sì.


Mi intendi perfettamente!

Quegli schemi dovrebbero essere orientativi secondo me. Se diventano agganci di rassicurazione, volti al tener tutto fermo e in controllo più che altro...possono diventare da spazi di malessere a spazi di vero e proprio pericolo. 
Che si rischia di rimanerci invischiati dentro. 
E da schema funzionale a sè e alla sempificazione della complessità, rischiano di divenire gabbia. 

E quando non si riesce a seguire la mutevolezza, nella mia esperienza, allora sì che si è in balia degli umori degli altri e della vita. 
Che se si è rigidamente ancorati si rischia di prendere posizione sullo schema anzichè usare lo schema per prendere posizione.


----------



## ivanl (14 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Noi tutti ragioniamo per schemi che ci formiamo e ci aiutano tutti i giorni, a volte la cosa veramente importante, se vogliamo capire qualcosa che non rientra, è riuscire a metterli in discussione, non rigettandoli aprioristicamente, ma imparare ad analizzarli sotto nuove luci.
> Per me stesso ho notato che se non lo faccio, c'è qualcosa che non va', una nota stonata. Ascoltare questa nota ci avvicina al "vero" molto più che rifiutare quello che ci spiazza, questo intendo io e credo intendesse anche Ipazia.
> 
> Attenzione, non sto dicendo che sia facile e nemmeno è agevole, è un percorso, questo sì.


pero': se ogni volta che qualcosa non rientra in uno schema (che funziona) lo dobbiamo mettere in discussione va a finire che e' la vita che ti guida e non tu che guidi la tua vita. Spesso, una cosa che non rientra in uno schema, e' giusto che non ci rientri.


----------



## ivanl (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi intendi perfettamente!
> 
> *Quegli schemi dovrebbero essere orientativi secondo me*. Se diventano agganci di rassicurazione, volti al tener tutto fermo e in controllo più che altro...possono diventare da spazi di malessere a spazi di vero e proprio pericolo.
> Che si rischia di rimanerci invischiati dentro.
> ...


1) Assolutamente in disaccordo 
2) e' il contrario, invece. Sempre per me, ovvio.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> pero': se ogni volta che qualcosa non rientra in uno schema (che funziona) lo dobbiamo mettere in discussione va a finire che e' la vita che ti guida e non* tu che guidi la tua vita*. Spesso, una cosa che non rientra in uno schema, e' giusto che non ci rientri.


Per cercare di guidare qualcosa devi saper guidare, devi sapere. Se rifiuti di capire qualcosa che non ti piace non sai.
(Bada che non sto parlando di giustificazioni per nessuno).

Però se a qualcuno piace crogiolarsi nei suoi schemi e illudersi di guidare la propria vita, vogli dire, per me va anche bene. Basta che ne sia cosciente. 

PS Attenzione che io parlo di schemi di comprensione, mi sa' tanto che tu intendi anche principi di vita, che sono un' altra cosa.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> 1) Assolutamente in disaccordo
> 2) e' il contrario, invece. Sempre per me, ovvio.


Dipende dalle esperienze probabilmente. E mi piace il disaccordo. Significa possibilità di confrontarsi. 

Nella mia esperienza ribaltare gli schemi che mi ero data...mi ha letteralmente "salvata". 

Mi ero ingabbiata in un dover essere che mi levava il fiato. Letteralmente. 
Pur di rimanere fedele a quegli schemi. E avevo sovrapposto lo schema di me al mio essere. 

Ora ho i miei schemi, sono orientativi, flessibili, mobili. E sono al mio servizio, il più delle volte...
Li uso quando mi servono. Quando sono confusa. Quando sono spaventata. 
Ma sono strumenti in mano mia. Non percorsi predefiniti, basati sul passato. 
Non sono così consapevole eh...però almeno mi accorgo quando ripeto schemi anzichè cercare innovazione in quello schema. 

Anzi, ti dirò di più, ora come ora mi accorgo che quando provo a mettere, consapevolmente o meno, il passato nel presente, faccio un gran casino. 

So meglio chi sono. E su questo mi baso. Per modellare, flettere, irrigidire, ammorbidire quegli schemi. 

Non ho più intenzione di dimenticarmi che il mondo e la vita sono complessi, e mi sovrastano. E sono indefinibili in modo definitivo.
Che l'idea del controllo deriva da una formazione deterministica e positivista. 

Ho capito che non posso controllare un fiume e la sua corrente, ma posso controllare come ci nuoto dentro e osservare come varia la corrente. E seguire. Per non affondare. 
Nuotare controcorrente si può fare per un po'...prima o poi il corpo chiede il suo dazio però.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ecco che si ritorna a farne una questione di semantica. Perdonami, *ma io faccio l'ingegnere *e tendo a vedere le cose per quello che sono. Sarà deformazione professionale ma per poter veramente capire qualcosa, ho bisogno di schematizzarla. In questo caso il nodo della questione è il termine totalità. Non voglio mettermi a discutere di semantica. Ognuno di noi ha diversi strati di coscienza e di conoscenza di se stesso. E' evidente d'altronde che nel mio caso non avessi il grado di conoscenza che pensavo di avere. O per lo meno, che escludessi a priori un tipo di comportamento che poi in effetti ha adottato. Ma questo non vuol dire è impossibile conoscere una persona.
> Ho amato Pirandello e tutte le sue opere, ma conoscersi è morire non è qualcosa che nella pratica può trovare un riscontro. Accettare e comprendere la non staticità dell'essere (parole tue) è una cosa, ma se quell'essere nella sua evoluzione diventa qualcosa che non mi piace più, non starò lì ad osannarlo perchè tramite il cambiamento ha ingannato la morte (pirandelliana).
> 
> 
> ...


... maremma grossetana.
Eh ma ci dovevo arrivare da sola.

Fa niente Juanìn, sappi che ti voglio bene lo stesso. 
Comunque: quando l'input è sempre uguale ma il risultato cambia, cosa significa?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

:mexican:





ipazia ha detto:


> credici credici!!
> 
> ..e più che altro non riesco proprio per niente ad essere sintetica!! e pensa che quando scrivo già faccio un sunto di quello che mi gira in testa e in pancia!!:unhappy::mexican:



Aiutoooooo


----------



## Juanpalambrond (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Analizzare e comprendere non serve per sminuire. O giustificare.
> Anzi. Serve proprio per mettere il faro sul fulcro.
> 
> Che quel fulcro è solo la punta dell'iceberg.
> ...


Ma io alla fine la mia posizione la prenderò a prescindere dalla dimensione dell'iceberg. Certo potevo essere un capitano più attento, accorgermi dell'iceberg e cambiare rotta per tempo. Ma prevedere il futuro è impossibile, e ad osservare una cosa dall'interno, spesso, si fanno grossolani errori di valutazione. Certo, conoscere cosa c'era sotto quella punta ghiacciata, cosa è stato che mi ha fatto sbattere così forte, di sicuro aiuta. Ma alla fine tutto dipende da quant'è grande lo squarcio nello scafo e se si può riparare. 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... maremma grossetana.
> Eh ma ci dovevo arrivare da sola.
> 
> Fa niente Juanìn, sappi che ti voglio bene lo stesso.
> Comunque: quando l'input è sempre uguale ma il risultato cambia, cosa significa?


Siamo davvero così deprecabili come persone? 
Comunque: quando l'input è lo stesso e l'output cambia vuol dire che il sistema a cui stai dando in pasto quell'input si è modificato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma io alla fine la mia posizione la prenderò a prescindere dalla dimensione dell'iceberg. Certo potevo essere un capitano più attento, accorgermi dell'iceberg e cambiare rotta per tempo. Ma prevedere il futuro è impossibile, e ad osservare una cosa dall'interno, spesso, si fanno grossolani errori di valutazione. Certo, conoscere cosa c'era sotto quella punta ghiacciata, cosa è stato che mi ha fatto sbattere così forte, di sicuro aiuta. Ma alla fine tutto dipende da quant'è grande lo squarcio nello scafo e se si può riparare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ma dato che i sistemi non si modificano da soli... è facile che tu pensi che l'input sia lo stesso e non hai verificato che lo sia.
Magari è stato un cambiamento impercettibile che si è sottovalutato.
E con il tempo è variato ancora in modo incrementale, ma il cambiamento continuava ad essere impercettibile, nel breve periodo.
Quindi diventa uno di quei famosi sistemi MIMO
Merd-In
Merd-Out.
Ma voi Ingegneri pensate sempre a controllare per prima la parte più complicata, mannaggia a voi.
Perchè vi appassiona di più.
Ma i bachi si chiamano così in onore agli scarrafoni, e sono spesso tragicamente banali.
:singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dipende dalle esperienze probabilmente. E mi piace il disaccordo. Significa possibilità di confrontarsi.
> 
> Nella mia esperienza ribaltare gli schemi che mi ero data...mi ha letteralmente "salvata".
> 
> ...


ti compro una famigliola di castori per mettere una diga sul fiume.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mexican:
> 
> 
> Aiutoooooo


...e lo so!! pensa il casino a volte!! :unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti compro una famigliola di castori per mettere una diga sul fiume.


non osare!!! che di dighe potrei insegnare io ai castori!!! 

E non è una bella cosa eh!

Ergo..lascia i castori dove sono, che se proprio mi metto a stella!


Ma grazie del pensiero:bacissimo:


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma io alla fine la mia posizione la prenderò a prescindere dalla dimensione dell'iceberg. Certo potevo essere un capitano più attento, accorgermi dell'iceberg e cambiare rotta per tempo. Ma prevedere il futuro è impossibile, e ad osservare una cosa dall'interno, spesso, si fanno grossolani errori di valutazione. *Certo, conoscere cosa c'era sotto quella punta ghiacciata, cosa è stato che mi ha fatto sbattere così forte, di sicuro aiuta. Ma alla fine tutto dipende da quant'è grande lo squarcio nello scafo e se si può riparare. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei puntato ancora sul risultato contingente. 
Lascia perdere per un po' le considerazioni sullo squarcio. Che ti sei appena preso un diretto nei denti, e la vista è piuttosto annebbiata tendenzialmente dopo un diretto nei denti. Mettiti lì. Fai i conti con quel diretto. E col dolore. 

E anzichè pensare allo squarcio pensa a come puoi imparare SU DI TE da quel diretto. 

Mettiti calmo. Il resto verrà di conseguenza. 

E l'iceberg...servono buone attrezzature, allenamento e resistenza per andare a vederlo tutto. E mica sempre ci si riesce. A volte non si può che accettare che non si può. Vedere tutto. 

Ah...non potevi no. Che tu puoi capitanare soltanto la tua di nave. Quella degli altri non è responsabilità tua. 
E se lo è...è un grosso, grossissimo problema.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (15 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...ma dato che i sistemi non si modificano da soli... è facile che tu pensi che l'input sia lo stesso e non hai verificato che lo sia.
> Magari è stato un cambiamento impercettibile che si è sottovalutato.
> E con il tempo è variato ancora in modo incrementale, ma il cambiamento continuava ad essere impercettibile, nel breve periodo.
> Quindi diventa uno di quei famosi sistemi MIMO
> ...


Non sono così pazzo da mettermi ad applicare i metodi ingegneristici ad una cosa così complessa. Del resto le donne sono un sistema tipicamente non lineare e tempovariante, quindi cercare di descriverle in maniera esaustiva richiederebbe uno sforzo fuori dalla mia portata. 



ipazia ha detto:


> Sei puntato ancora sul risultato contingente.
> Lascia perdere per un po' le considerazioni sullo squarcio. Che ti sei appena preso un diretto nei denti, e la vista è piuttosto annebbiata tendenzialmente dopo un diretto nei denti. Mettiti lì. Fai i conti con quel diretto. E col dolore.
> 
> E anzichè pensare allo squarcio *pensa a come puoi imparare SU DI TE da quel diretto.*
> ...


Ma questo è ovvio. Intanto ho imparato che di fronte ad avvenimenti davvero inaspettati sono in grado di sbroccare come mai avrei immaginato. Proprio io che ho sempre fatto del "mantieni il sangue freddo" il mio cavallo di battaglia. 
Riguardo alla seconda parte del post sono d'accordo. Ma, premesse tutte le belle cose che abbiamo scritto in precedenza sulla conoscenza di se e degli altri, ed accettando che non si può conoscere tutto di una persona e nemmeno prendere il timone della sua nave, cosa rimane di concreto da fare? Accettare che deterministicamente, a causa dei miei e dei suoi atteggiamenti, quel diretto sarebbe arrivato ugualmente prima o poi?


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non sono così pazzo da mettermi ad applicare i metodi ingegneristici ad una cosa così complessa. Del resto le donne sono un sistema tipicamente non lineare e tempovariante, quindi cercare di descriverle in maniera esaustiva richiederebbe uno sforzo fuori dalla mia portata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sul primo grassetto...
Fa strano a volte scoprire di essere semplicemente umani eh?

E non lo dico come provocazione. Quando mi accorgo di esserlo, io mi stranisco. E tanto a volte. Sotto lo stranimento c'è la meraviglia. Dello scoprirsi ai propri occhi. E guarda che non parlo del romanticume della meraviglia
Parlo di meraviglia in senso neutro. E parlo di concedersi di lasciarsi stupire da se stessi. Dell'assaggiare un pezzetto di quel che si è e non di quel che si vorrebbe essere. E' iniziare un viaggio. 

E questo non si può che fare da soli. Nel bene e nel male.  

La prima cosa da fare? Fermarsi e lasciarsi meravigliare. Ascoltare bene quello che c'è dentro. Prendersi il tempo che le scoperte si collochino dentro e poi fuori. Lasciare lì. E semplicemente osservare. 

Hai tempo per farlo. E credimi, quel tempo, la non urgenza delle contingenze, è un dono. 
Prenditi il tempo. E' tuo. Puoi. E anche devi. (non amo i devi, ma questo ci sta.)

Sul deterministicamente...insomma...non sono la persona più adatta eh:mexican:

Ma accettare che il diretto è arrivato, senza caricarsi di colpe direi che è il primo passo. 
E senza caricare l'altro. Anche.

E non per giustificare. Ma per poter esporre la propria umanità e guardare quella dell'altro.
E poi poter sentire, non decidere, se quell'umanità è quella che si desidera o no. Ma è dentro che lo si sente. 

Entrare nel loop delle colpe impedisce di imparare come schivare non il diretto che si è preso, ma quelli che necessariamente arriveranno. Dalla Vita in generale. Che ne arrivano. E accettare anche che a volte si parano. A volte si schivano. A volte si prendono. 
Non si può evitare. Salvo rinchiudersi da qualche parte per sentirsi al sicuro. 
Ma ti assicuro che è illusione anche quello. Non si è al sicuro. Ed è anche questo il bello. 

Io ragionerei sulle responsabilità. E non per fare i mea culpa. Ma per comprendere di cosa si ha bisogno. Per poter poi chiedere. Se lo si vorrà ancora fare. E non è mica detto. 

Sei pieno di rabbia. Vai sotto. Che c'è dolore. Il tuo. Passaci attraverso. Sieditici in mezzo. E lascia che sia. 
E' un lutto questo. 

Lei è morta ai tuoi occhi. La lei che conoscevi.
E tu sei morto. Il te che conoscevi. 

Serve onorare i morti per poter stare fra i vivi. 

Vorrai condividere con lei? Fallo. 
Non vorrai? Non farlo. 

Concediti semplicemente di ascoltare quello che desideri. Ma al netto della rabbia, della rivalsa. Che quella roba fa casino. E fra l'altro impedisce l'affermazione di sè a sè; e, a seconda di come si è costruiti, spedisce o in reazione o in passività. Per semplificare. E quei meccanismi, antichi, fanno fare cose con cui poi non è pacifico fare i conti.

Assumiti le tue responsabilità. Per poter lasciar andare quelle che non sono tue. 
La colpa è un legaccio. Blocca. E' un inganno della mente. 

Prendersi la responsabilità di se stessi, senza cercare punizioni o assoluzioni, e dicendosi la verità permette di liberare lo sguardo. 

E lo so che tutto questo sembra un non fare. Che si pensa fare come produzione nel mondo. 

Ma questo è un fare dentro che permette l'espressione di sè nel mondo. In presenza.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto...
> Fa strano a volte scoprire di essere semplicemente umani eh?
> 
> E non lo dico come provocazione. Quando mi accorgo di esserlo, io mi stranisco. E tanto a volte. Sotto lo stranimento c'è la meraviglia. Dello scoprirsi ai propri occhi. E guarda che non parlo del romanticume della meraviglia
> ...



Bellissimo.
Ma per Juan è TROPPO presto procedere a simili valutazioni.
E' successo da poco, è scosso, e non può - almeno non ora - assumersi le sue responsabilità al netto della rabbia e della rivalsa. Non ora. Siamo umani, no ?


----------



## ipazia (16 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bellissimo.
> Ma per Juan è TROPPO presto procedere a simili valutazioni.
> E' successo da poco, è scosso, e non può - almeno non ora - assumersi le sue responsabilità al netto della rabbia e della rivalsa. Non ora. Siamo umani, no ?


Grazie

Siamo umani...o almeno ci si prova

Ecco perchè penso che serva un orizzonte a cui tendere, che non è da confondere con un traguardo. 
E già tendere ad un orizzonte è imparare. Il tempo. Il proprio. E lo spazio. Il proprio. 

E' un viaggio quello a cui sto invitando Juan. Non un risultato. Un raggiungimento una volta per tutte. 

Ma hai ragione, non l'ho scritto (e probabilmente perchè in questo sono ancora molto poco umana io ) non c'è nulla da dimostrare. A nessuno. E innanzitutto non c'è niente da dimostrare a se stessi. 

Detto questo...assumersi le proprie responsabilità, la propria parte e soltanto la propria differenziandosi dall'altro, è esattamente una strategia per iniziare a lasciare andare rabbia e rivalsa. 
E non è un qualcosa che si fa una volta per tutte. E' un percorso. Di cura di sè. 
Esercizio di sincerità, libertà e pienezza.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (20 Luglio 2015)

Piccolo aggiornamento:
Da un po' di giorni ci sentiamo per sms. Lei mi aveva scritto per informarmi di una sua cosa personale - una soddisfazione sul lavoro, che tanto la rendeva insoddisfatta - ed io generalmente le rispondo. Cerco di mantenere un tono freddo ed asettico, ma una volta mi è capitato di perdere un po' il controllo e rinfacciare pesantemente. 
Lei mi ha detto che sta cercando di fare tesoro anche di questa esperienza, che sta lavorando su se stessa e che sta cercando di fare di tutto per arrivare serena al momento in cui ci rivedremo. 

A me i messaggi non infastidiscono più di tanto, più che altro dipende dall'umore del momento. Soffro ancora di sbalzi d'umore. Secondo voi faccio male a risponderle?

P.S. C'è un'altra cosa ma non mi va di scriverla in un forum pubblico dove (anche se devo ammettere che le probabilità sono basse) potrebbe capitarci pure lei un giorno o l'altro...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Fai quello che ti senti!
Nulla è irreversibile nelle relazioni.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> P.S. C'è un'altra cosa ma non mi va di scriverla in un forum pubblico dove (anche se devo ammettere che le probabilità sono basse) potrebbe capitarci pure lei un giorno o l'altro...


Scrivi, scrivi...


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> P.S. C'è un'altra cosa ma non mi va di scriverla in un forum pubblico dove (anche se devo ammettere che le probabilità sono basse) potrebbe capitarci pure lei un giorno o l'altro...


Non c'entra un cavolo, ma sai che certe volte penso che non mi dispiacerebbe che le persone di cui parlo in questo forum un giorno leggessero tutto, ma proprio tutto ciò che ho scritto, e si riconoscessero pure?

Forse capirebbero cose.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non c'entra un cavolo, ma sai che certe volte penso che non mi dispiacerebbe che le persone di cui parlo in questo forum un giorno leggessero tutto, ma proprio tutto ciò che ho scritto, e si riconoscessero pure?
> 
> Forse capirebbero cose.



Lo penso anch'io.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scrivi, scrivi...


Alla fine non è poi niente di che, un'avventurina di 2gg con una turista straniera, ma è qualcosa per cui provo un piccolissimo senso di colpa. A scriverla così mi sento veramente un coglione, considerando ciò che mi ha fatto lei. Probabilmente non ho fatto bene, ma sentivo di aver bisogno di una botta di vita. Doveva servire ad aumentare l'autostima ma non è che mi senta tanto meglio adesso. 



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non c'entra un cavolo, ma sai che certe volte penso che non mi dispiacerebbe che le persone di cui parlo in questo forum un giorno leggessero tutto, ma proprio tutto ciò che ho scritto, e si riconoscessero pure?
> 
> Forse capirebbero cose.


Quoto, ma non tanto perchè vorrei leggessero quello che ho scritto io, quanto perchè potrebbero capire qualcosa dai consigli che alcuni di voi mi hanno dato.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Alla fine non è poi niente di che, un'avventurina di 2gg con una turista straniera, ma è qualcosa per cui provo un piccolissimo senso di colpa



 roba vecchia o di sti giorni?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

E' successo nel week end appena trascorso. Come ho precisato precedentemente in questo thread, in 12 anni io non avevo mai sfiorato un'altra donna. Sarà anche per quello che mi sento strano adesso...


----------



## ivanl (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E' successo nel week end appena trascorso. Come ho precisato precedentemente in questo thread, in 12 anni io non avevo mai sfiorato un'altra donna. Sarà anche per quello che mi sento strano adesso...


e allora, che paranoie ti fai?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E' successo nel week end appena trascorso. Come ho precisato precedentemente in questo thread, in 12 anni io non avevo mai sfiorato un'altra donna. Sarà anche per quello che mi sento strano adesso...


be vedo che ti e' riuscito facile.....addirittura 2 giorni....
guarda che siete piu simili di quello che credi
sei capace anche tu di fare certe cose...
rivedetevi e riamatevi


----------



## ivanl (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be vedo che ti e' riuscito facile.....addirittura 2 giorni....
> guarda che siete piu simili di quello che credi
> sei capace anche tu di fare certe cose...
> rivedetevi e riamatevi


ma simili de che?? se ne e' liberato e ha fatto benissimo


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma simili de che?? se ne e' liberato e ha fatto benissimo


ma mi dici che ne sai tu?
cosa ne sai?

ti giuro Ivan in sta discussion sei di una perentorio e antipatico assurdo...
non puoi sentenziare sulla vita e l amore degli altri


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e allora, che paranoie ti fai?


Alla fine le ho detto che ci saremmo rivisti a settembre e da quello che ho capito lei adesso sta vivendo in funzione di questo. Sono anche stato chiarissimo nel dire che fino a quel momento dobbiamo considerarci single e che non vorrò mai sapere quello che è successo durante quest'estate. Però mi sento un po' come se lei stia aspettando me... 



caciottina ha detto:


> be vedo che ti e' riuscito facile.....addirittura 2 giorni....
> guarda che siete piu simili di quello che credi
> sei capace anche tu di fare certe cose...
> rivedetevi e riamatevi


Vabè non sono poi da buttar via!  Conosco bene l'inglese e nonostante sia arrugginito, un po' ci so fare. 
Riguardo all'essere simili non è vero. Ciò che ho fatto, non l'avrei mai fatto se fossi ancora con lei. Certo, sono capace ad avere un'avventurina ma questo già lo sapevo...


----------



## Tessa (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma mi dici che ne sai tu?
> cosa ne sai?
> 
> ti giuro Ivan in sta discussion sei di una perentorio e antipatico assurdo...
> non puoi sentenziare sulla vita e l amore degli altri


Quoto. L'ho notato anche io. 
In questo 3d in particolare tutti bravi e categorici e inflessibili. Quando non mi risulta che a casa loro abbiano fatto altrettanto....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Vabè non sono poi da buttar via!  Conosco bene l'inglese e nonostante sia arrugginito, un po' ci so fare.
> Riguardo all'essere simili non è vero. Ciò che ho fatto, non l'avrei mai fatto se fossi ancora con lei. Certo, sono capace ad avere un'avventurina ma questo già lo sapevo...


l hai fatto per vendetta?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto. L'ho notato anche io.
> In questo 3d in particolare tutti bravi e categorici e inflessibili. Quando non mi risulta che a casa loro abbiano fatto altrettanto....


ehhh, appunto


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> l hai fatto per vendetta?


No, o meglio, non consciamente. Ho detto a me stesso di averlo fatto perchè avevo bisogno di ricostruire un'autostima un po' ammaccata. E forse è vero anche a livello inconscio. Altrimenti perchè mi preoccuperei che lei lo possa venire a sapere? Mi sento ancora male all'idea di poterle fare del male...


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Alla fine le ho detto che ci saremmo rivisti a settembre e da quello che ho capito lei adesso sta vivendo in funzione di questo. Sono anche stato chiarissimo nel dire che fino a quel momento dobbiamo considerarci single e che non vorrò mai sapere quello che è successo durante quest'estate. Però mi sento un po' come se lei stia aspettando me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non mi pare che cacciotina abbia tutti i torti eh? Già che la rivedi a Settembre vuol dire che non è proprio finita e che forse la ami ancora...


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Alla fine non è poi niente di che, un'avventurina di 2gg con una turista straniera, ma è qualcosa per cui provo un piccolissimo senso di colpa. A scriverla così mi sento veramente un coglione, considerando ciò che mi ha fatto lei. Probabilmente non ho fatto bene, ma sentivo di aver bisogno di una botta di vita. Doveva servire ad aumentare l'autostima ma non è che mi senta tanto meglio adesso.



Secondo me hai fatto bene. Nell'economia spicciola di una relazione (soloni tacete, sono una mente semplice ) un "mettere un po' le cose in pari" non può fare che bene.  A volte lo penso anche per me, ma non è capitata l'occasione giusta o ho fatto in modo che non capitasse, non lo so.

Non credo sia una questione di autostima, chiunque può raccattare trombate e apprezzamenti se lo vuole, per me è umano, umanissimo, che ti sia concesso uno sprazzo di qualcosa di diverso. E' stato bello? Come ti sentivi prima, durante e subito dopo (a parte il pensiero fisso sulla tua donna)?


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> No, o meglio, non consciamente. Ho detto a me stesso di averlo fatto perchè avevo bisogno di ricostruire un'autostima un po' ammaccata. E forse è vero anche a livello inconscio. Altrimenti perchè mi preoccuperei che lei lo possa venire a sapere? *Mi sento ancora male all'idea di poterle fare del male..*.


Beh, diciamo anche che così tu sei quello tradito e lei la colpevole, se lei sapesse che tu hai tradito a tua volta gli equilibri cambierebbero.
Ma va anche bene così... tu sai che cosa si prova anche a tradire (seppur senza coinvolgimento sentimentale)...  ora non puoi più di tanto ora menargliela.
Siete simili.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Alla fine non è poi niente di che, un'avventurina di 2gg con una turista straniera, ma è qualcosa per cui provo un piccolissimo senso di colpa. A scriverla così *mi sento veramente un coglione, considerando ciò che mi ha fatto lei.* Probabilmente non ho fatto bene, ma sentivo di aver bisogno di una botta di vita. Doveva servire ad aumentare l'autostima ma non è che mi senta tanto meglio adesso.



Beh, se valuti le tue azioni in considerazione e di conseguenza di quello che ha fatto lei....ne devi prendere di botte di vita mi sa ancora!

E perchè ti senti coglione? (a prescindere da lei)


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> No, o meglio, non consciamente. Ho detto a me stesso di averlo fatto perchè avevo bisogno di ricostruire un'autostima un po' ammaccata. E forse è vero anche a livello inconscio. Altrimenti perchè mi preoccuperei che lei lo possa venire a sapere? Mi sento ancora male all'idea di poterle fare del male...


allora facciamoci un favore....basta violentarsi....ti sei ripreso la tua piccolo parte di autostima persa (?????) 
e anche la vendetta (io non ti perdonerei mai, sappilo)...penso siamo pronti a tornare insieme, tu noi e lei...forza
che un amore di 12 anni ci si pensa 14000000000000000000000000000 di volte prima di buttarlo...aspetta settembre ma continua ad amarla. hahahha tanto non puoi fare altrimenti


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, diciamo anche che così tu sei quello tradito e lei la colpevole, se lei sapesse che tu hai tradito a tua volta gli equilibri cambierebbero.
> Ma va anche bene così... tu sai che cosa si prova anche a tradire (seppur senza coinvolgimento sentimentale)...  ora non puoi più di tanto ora menargliela.
> Siete simili.


Quoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> E' successo nel week end appena trascorso. Come ho precisato precedentemente in questo thread, in 12 anni io non avevo mai sfiorato un'altra donna. Sarà anche per quello che mi sento strano adesso...


Se a settembre la vostra relazione non riprenderà, dovrai abituarti alle altre donne


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Siete simili.


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. La spinta che ha portato l'uno e l'altra ad andare con qualcun altro è completamente diversa. Lei ha infranto un patto mentre era la sua donna  lasciandosi coinvolgere emotivamente, lui si è allontanato e non essendo più in coppia, almeno temporaneamente è così, ha pensato a se stesso. Sono due mondi diversi per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. La spinta che ha portato l'uno e l'altra ad andare con qualcun altro è completamente diversa. Lei ha infranto un patto mentre era la sua donna  lasciandosi coinvolgere emotivamente, lui si è allontanato e non essendo più in coppia, almeno temporaneamente è così, ha pensato a se stesso. Sono due mondi diversi per me.


Concordo.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. La spinta che ha portato l'uno e l'altra ad andare con qualcun altro è completamente diversa. Lei ha infranto un patto mentre era la sua donna  lasciandosi coinvolgere emotivamente, lui si è allontanato e non essendo più in coppia, almeno temporaneamente è così, *ha pensato a se stesso*. Sono due mondi diversi per me.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Concordo.


Glielo auguro. 

Ma se se l'aggiusta in considerazione di quello che ha fatto lei...non mi pare un pensiero granchè su se stesso. A dire il vero.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me hai fatto bene. Nell'economia spicciola di una relazione (soloni tacete, sono una mente semplice ) un "mettere un po' le cose in pari" non può fare che bene.  A volte lo penso anche per me, ma non è capitata l'occasione giusta o ho fatto in modo che non capitasse, non lo so.
> 
> Non credo sia una questione di autostima, chiunque può raccattare trombate e apprezzamenti se lo vuole, per me è umano, umanissimo, che ti sia concesso uno sprazzo di qualcosa di diverso. E' stato bello? Come ti sentivi prima, durante e subito dopo (a parte il pensiero fisso sulla tua donna)?


Non è stato bello. Sono sempre stato dell'idea che il sesso tra due sconosciuti non può essere bello. Prima di trovare un certo affiatamento ci vuole un periodo di rodaggio. Prima ero piuttosto alticcio quindi non è che ricordo bene come mi sentissi , ma dopo ho sentito come un senso di colpa. Non tanto verso di lei, perchè non sento di doverle più nulla. Forse verso me stesso, come se avessi un po' tradito quello che ancora io provo per lei.



danny ha detto:


> Beh, diciamo anche che così tu sei quello tradito e lei la colpevole, se lei sapesse che tu hai tradito a tua volta gli equilibri cambierebbero.
> Ma va anche bene così... tu sai che cosa si prova anche a tradire (seppur senza coinvolgimento sentimentale)...  ora non puoi più di tanto ora menargliela.
> Siete simili.


Io non ho tradito. La nostra coppia non esiste più. E' vero, forse la sto tenendo appesa ad un filo davvero sottile, ma sono stato veramente più che esplicito nel dire che da quel maledetto giorno dobbiamo considerarci ed agire entrambi come single.



ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, se valuti le tue azioni in considerazione e di conseguenza di quello che ha fatto lei....ne devi prendere di botte di vita mi sa ancora!
> 
> E perchè ti senti coglione? (a prescindere da lei)


Mi sentivo coglione mentre lo scrivevo, perchè so di non aver fatto niente che non potevo fare. Ma nonostante tutto mi sentivo un po' in colpa. 



caciottina ha detto:


> allora facciamoci un favore....basta violentarsi....ti sei ripreso la tua piccolo parte di autostima persa (?????)
> e anche la vendetta (io non ti perdonerei mai, sappilo)...penso siamo pronti a tornare insieme, tu noi e lei...forza
> che un amore di 12 anni ci si pensa 14000000000000000000000000000 di volte prima di buttarlo...aspetta settembre ma continua ad amarla. hahahha tanto non puoi fare altrimenti


Si beh, magari questa cosa è servita a farmi capire che ancora la amo...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> allora facciamoci un favore....basta violentarsi....ti sei ripreso la tua piccolo parte di autostima persa (?????)
> e anche la vendetta (io non ti perdonerei mai, sappilo)...penso siamo pronti a tornare insieme, tu noi e lei...forza
> che un amore di 12 anni ci si pensa 14000000000000000000000000000 di volte prima di buttarlo...aspetta settembre ma continua ad amarla. hahahha tanto non puoi fare altrimenti


Cacio'...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cacio'...


ma miescrivi sempre e solo per riprendermi? ebbasta


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Glielo auguro.
> 
> Ma se se l'aggiusta in considerazione di quello che ha fatto lei...non mi pare un pensiero granchè su se stesso. A dire il vero.



E' troppo fresca la delusione; i suoi comportamenti non possono essere completamente slegati da ciò che ha subito ed è inevitabile il raccordo totale e continuo col passato.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Glielo auguro.
> 
> Ma se se l'aggiusta in considerazione di quello che ha fatto lei...non mi pare un pensiero granchè su se stesso. A dire il vero.


Non me la sto aggiustando. 

Ho veramente pensato di fare qualcosa per me stesso, la mia autostima e anche per divertirmi un po'... Poi in realtà non è stata come pensavo, ma le premesse non avevano a che fare con lei...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Glielo auguro.
> 
> Ma se se l'aggiusta in considerazione di quello che ha fatto lei...non mi pare un pensiero granchè su se stesso. A dire il vero.


Ho capito che lo ha fatto per ritrovare una certa autostima di maschio desiderabile. Al netto che ora sono sostanzialmente " scoppiati" non ci vedo nulla di male.forse se entrambi  cercassero di capire quanto in realtà l'altro è importante  in questo lasso di tempo anche utilizzando un flirt occasionale non credo sia male, tutt'altro. L'abitudine di un amore può essere una nemica implacabile meglio chiarirsi le idee una volta per tutte.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma miescrivi sempre e solo per riprendermi? ebbasta


E che altro dovrei fare.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Mi sentivo coglione mentre lo scrivevo, perchè so di non aver fatto *niente che non potevo fare*. Ma nonostante tutto mi sentivo un po' in colpa.


Beh. Mi dispiace allora. 

Sarebbe stato bello tu avessi fatto qualcosa che VOLEVI fare. 

Ti saresti divertito probabilmente, non avresti avuto bisogno di trovare la scusa che eri alticcio e ti saresti goduto una sana trombata in allegria. Liberatoria. Giocosa ed allegra. 

Peccato.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh. Mi dispiace allora.
> 
> Sarebbe stato bello tu avessi fatto qualcosa che VOLEVI fare.
> 
> ...


Scusami, ma forse è solo una questione di termini. E' ovvio che ha fatto qualcosa che voleva fare per il piacere di farlo... Il resto è contorno.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che altro dovrei fare.


non lo so, ci sono tante cose al mondo...
ma tu sei vecchio e boring :ar:


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non è stato bello. Sono sempre stato dell'idea che il sesso tra due sconosciuti non può essere bello. Prima di trovare un certo affiatamento ci vuole un periodo di rodaggio. Prima ero piuttosto alticcio quindi non è che ricordo bene come mi sentissi , ma dopo *ho sentito come un senso di colpa*. Non tanto verso di lei, perchè non sento di doverle più nulla. Forse verso me stesso, *come se avessi un po' tradito quello che ancora io provo per lei*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non si può paragonare una scopata con 12 anni insieme a una persona.
Tu sei ancora legato a questa persona, malgrado tutto, ed è emerso mentre andavi con quell'altra.


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. La spinta che ha portato l'uno e l'altra ad andare con qualcun altro è completamente diversa. Lei ha infranto un patto mentre era la sua donna  lasciandosi coinvolgere emotivamente, lui si è allontanato e non essendo più in coppia, almeno temporaneamente è così, ha pensato a se stesso. Sono due mondi diversi per me.


Capisco ciò che dici e sarei pure d'accordo se non fosse per quel "ci vediamo a Settembre" e quel consideriamoci single per il momento...Mi faccio un po i cazzi miei ma tu aspetta eh? Verrai rivalutata a Settembre...


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. La spinta che ha portato l'uno e l'altra ad andare con qualcun altro è completamente diversa. Lei ha infranto un patto mentre era la sua donna  lasciandosi coinvolgere emotivamente, lui si è allontanato e non essendo più in coppia, almeno temporaneamente è così, ha pensato a se stesso. Sono due mondi diversi per me.


Sì, sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh. Mi dispiace allora.
> 
> Sarebbe stato bello tu avessi fatto qualcosa che VOLEVI fare.
> 
> ...


Stamattina mi stai pesando le parole col bilancino 
E' chiaro che ho fatto qualcosa che VOLEVO fare. Mai capitato di voler fare qualcosa pensando che di divertirti, mentre invece poi resti con un sapore amaro in bocca?


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici e sarei pure d'accordo se non fosse per quel "ci vediamo a Settembre" e quel consideriamoci single per il momento...Mi faccio un po i cazzi miei ma tu aspetta eh? Verrai rivalutata a Settembre...


Eh, ma ci sta. Intanto non voglio stare con te, pensa a quello che hai fatto mentre anch'io cerco di farmene una ragione... Poi quello che succede succede nel frattempo. Anche che a lei capiti qualcosa di simile, una distrazione fugace, chissà...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici e sarei pure d'accordo se non fosse per quel "ci vediamo a Settembre" e quel consideriamoci single per il momento...Mi faccio un po i cazzi miei ma tu aspetta eh? Verrai rivalutata a Settembre...


Questa cosa l'ha voluta lei, mi ha implorato di concederle una seconda chance in nome di tanti anni insieme. 
Io non devo rivalutarla. Devo rivalutare me stesso. Devo capire se posso tornare ad essere quello di prima nonostante la cicatrice del tradimento.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' troppo fresca la delusione; i suoi comportamenti non possono essere completamente slegati da ciò che ha subito ed è inevitabile il raccordo totale e continuo col passato.


Sono d'accordo. Sul fatto che sia tutto molto fresco. 
Ciò non toglie che giustificarsi una scopata "in considerazione di..."...

Vabbè. Io non lo capisco. Se scopo, è perchè ho voglia di scopare. E non mi viene in mente di posizionare una trombata in considerazione delle trombate di qualcun altro. 




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho capito che lo ha fatto per ritrovare una certa autostima di maschio desiderabile. Al netto che ora sono sostanzialmente " scoppiati" non ci vedo nulla di male.forse se entrambi  cercassero di capire quanto in realtà l'altro è importante  in questo lasso di tempo anche utilizzando un flirt occasionale non credo sia male, tutt'altro. L'abitudine di un amore può essere una nemica implacabile meglio chiarirsi le idee una volta per tutte.


E che male vuoi che ci sia in una scopata???

Mai visto il male nello scopare. 

E' nel sistema di pensiero che ci si costruisce sopra, per giustificarsi, per uscirne "innocenti" (innocenti de che poi!!) ai propri occhi che ci vedo l'avvitamento.

Lui voleva trombare?

E che trombasse. 

Senza rimettere di nuovo la scopata di lei per uscirne. 

Ha scopato perchè voleva scopare. Perchè aveva mancanze che ha colmato con la figa. 

Questo è.

Quale è il problema nel riconoscerlo?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici e sarei pure d'accordo se non fosse per quel "ci vediamo a Settembre" e quel consideriamoci single per il momento...Mi faccio un po i cazzi miei ma tu aspetta eh? Verrai rivalutata a Settembre...


Però mi sembra chiaro che per lui la relazione era finita,è lei che ha chiesto "l'appello" e lui che ci ragioni su non è male, lo farà anche lei spero.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Stamattina mi stai pesando le parole col bilancino
> E' chiaro che ho fatto qualcosa che VOLEVO fare. Mai capitato di voler fare qualcosa pensando che di divertirti, mentre invece poi resti con un sapore amaro in bocca?


Son rognosetta....treno e si muore di caldo!! 

Capitato sì, più di una volta anche. 

Ecco perchè sostengo che ll'amaro te lo devi ciucciare tu, senza distribuirlo in giro. 
E' roba tua. 

Riguarda il tuo volere e il tuo potere. 

E' quel "in considerazione di...", che ti toglie spazio per te. 

Volevi scopare?
Hai fatto bene. Hai toccato. Hai sentito. Hai fatto un'esperienza.

Usala per te. A prescindere da lei.

Riguarda te. Quello che hai sentito. Quello che hai vissuto. Le posizioni che prenderai a riguardo. 

Ma io lei la lascerei proprio fuori da tutte queste riflessioni.

Non pensi?


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Questa cosa l'ha voluta lei, mi ha implorato di concederle una seconda chance in nome di tanti anni insieme.
> Io non devo rivalutarla. Devo rivalutare me stesso. Devo capire se posso tornare ad essere quello di prima nonostante la cicatrice del tradimento.


Ho capito. Se venissi a sapere che anche lei ha avuto qualche storiella come la prenderesti?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Sul fatto che sia tutto molto fresco.
> Ciò non toglie che giustificarsi una scopata "in considerazione di..."...
> 
> Vabbè. Io non lo capisco. Se scopo, è perchè ho voglia di scopare. E non mi viene in mente di posizionare una trombata in considerazione delle trombate di qualcun altro.
> ...


Però mi sembra che lo abbia riconosciuto che voleva scopare, stop. Quello che non si aspettava semmai è la sua reazione, aver riconosciuto che prova ( ovviamente ) ancora dei sentimenti verso di lei e questo lo ha destabilizzato.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Son rognosetta....treno e si muore di caldo!!
> 
> Capitato sì, più di una volta anche.
> 
> ...


Si ho capito dove vuoi arrivare. Ma probabilmente hai frainteso quando ho scritto di sentirmi un coglione in considerazione di quello che lei ha fatto a me. Io ho fatto quello che ho fatto perchè volevo farlo. L'ho fatto perchè volevo divertirmi. L'ho fatto pensando che mi avrebbe fatto stare meglio.
Poi la realtà dei fatti è che non sono stato meglio, ed ora mi sto chiedendo il perchè. 



Eratò ha detto:


> Ho capito. Se venissi a sapere che anche lei ha avuto qualche storiella come la prenderesti?


Non lo so. Lei alla fine la storiella l'ha avuta quando stavamo ancora insieme, quindi questo sarebbe sicuramente un male minore. Probabilmente non vorrei saperlo.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si ho capito dove vuoi arrivare. Ma probabilmente hai frainteso quando ho scritto di sentirmi un coglione in considerazione di quello che lei ha fatto a me. Io ho fatto quello che ho fatto perchè volevo farlo. L'ho fatto perchè volevo divertirmi. L'ho fatto pensando che mi avrebbe fatto stare meglio.
> Poi la realtà dei fatti è che non sono stato meglio, ed ora mi sto chiedendo il perchè.


Se ho frainteso, meglio

Ma davvero credevi che una scopata ti avrebbe fatto stare meglio???

Cosa pensavi di trovarci dentro?


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però mi sembra che lo abbia riconosciuto che voleva scopare, stop. Quello che non si aspettava semmai è la sua reazione, aver riconosciuto che prova ( ovviamente ) ancora dei sentimenti verso di lei e questo lo ha destabilizzato.


La cosa che voglio sottolineare, è che se juan voleva farsi una scopata liberatoria, che se lo dica. Senza andare a ravanare nelle scopate che ha fatto lei.

E non per altro se non che scopare per reazione è proprio un brutto scopare!!

E non dirselo è ancora peggio. 

però forse tutto il male non vien per nuocere...sono opportunità di conoscenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa che voglio sottolineare, è che se juan voleva farsi una scopata liberatoria, che se lo dica. Senza andare a ravanare nelle scopate che ha fatto lei.
> 
> E non per altro se non che scopare per reazione è proprio un brutto scopare!!
> 
> ...


Infatti mi sembra non le sia piaciuto un granché. Che siano opportunità per comprendersi meglio lo penso anche io


----------



## banshee (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa che voglio sottolineare, è che se juan voleva farsi una scopata liberatoria, che se lo dica. Senza andare a ravanare nelle scopate che ha fatto lei.
> 
> *E non per altro se non che scopare per reazione è proprio un brutto scopare!!*
> 
> ...


quotissimo... fatto e ci sto ancora male.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembra non le sia piaciuto un granché. Che siano opportunità per comprendersi meglio lo penso anche io


E ribadisco che nel suo non piacere, la sua ex non c'entra una beneamata. 

Lui non si è divertito perchè....???
Fin tanto che misura i suoi gesti in relazione a lei. Penso si possa comprendere gran poco.

E questo, secondo me, vale anche dentro una relazione. 

Io scopo o non scopo per me. A prescindere dall'altro. 
Seguo un mio sentire. Non per avere premi o punizioni. Ma per essermi fedele. A me. 

Troverei orribile che una persona stia con me, e non scopi in giro *solo* perchè me l'ha promesso. 

Che è, sono la sua mamma??:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E ribadisco che nel suo non piacere, la sua ex non c'entra una beneamata.
> 
> Lui non si è divertito perchè....???
> Fin tanto che misura i suoi gesti in relazione a lei. Penso si possa comprendere gran poco.
> ...


Su questo concordo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

Mi sembra di essermelo detto ed anche abbastanza chiaramente che volevo farmi una scopata liberatoria. Il motivo per cui non è stato un granchè di scopata l'ho scritto anche, ed è essenzialmente la mancanza di affiatamento con una sconosciuta. 
Attenzione io parlo proprio di affiatamento sessuale, di intesa tra due persone che si sono viste 4 volte nella vita e che si trovano entrambi nudi ed eccitati in un letto. E' quello che per me non è stato particolarmente appagante.

Poi io mi sono goduto due belle serate con questa sconosciuta, abbiamo riso, scherzato, giocato, abbiamo fatto tutte quelle cose che si fanno quando si flirta con una persona che non conosci. 
Ho fatto male? Non lo so, ho fatto quello che mi sentivo di fare. E' stato liberatorio? No, almeno non l'atto sessuale in se. Rimpiango di averlo fatto? No.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Mi sembra di essermelo detto ed anche abbastanza chiaramente che volevo farmi una scopata liberatoria. Il motivo per cui non è stato un granchè di scopata l'ho scritto anche, ed è essenzialmente la mancanza di affiatamento con una sconosciuta.
> Attenzione io parlo proprio di affiatamento sessuale, di intesa tra due persone che si sono viste 4 volte nella vita e che si trovano entrambi nudi ed eccitati in un letto. E' quello che per me non è stato particolarmente appagante.
> 
> Poi io mi sono goduto due belle serate con questa sconosciuta, abbiamo riso, scherzato, giocato, abbiamo fatto tutte quelle cose che si fanno quando si flirta con una persona che non conosci.
> Ho fatto male? Non lo so, ho fatto quello che mi sentivo di fare. E' stato liberatorio? No, almeno non l'atto sessuale in se. Rimpiango di averlo fatto? No.


Ok hai chiarito


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Mi sembra di essermelo detto ed anche abbastanza chiaramente che volevo farmi una scopata liberatoria. Il motivo per cui non è stato un granchè di scopata l'ho scritto anche, ed è essenzialmente la mancanza di affiatamento con una sconosciuta.
> Attenzione io parlo proprio di affiatamento sessuale, di intesa tra due persone che si sono viste 4 volte nella vita e che si trovano entrambi nudi ed eccitati in un letto. E' quello che per me non è stato particolarmente appagante.
> 
> Poi io mi sono goduto due belle serate con questa sconosciuta, abbiamo riso, scherzato, giocato, abbiamo fatto tutte quelle cose che si fanno quando si flirta con una persona che non conosci.
> Ho fatto male? Non lo so, ho fatto quello che mi sentivo di fare. E' stato liberatorio? No, almeno non l'atto sessuale in se. Rimpiango di averlo fatto? No.


...quindi l'atto in sè...la scopata..è l'unico fatto significativo?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...quindi l'atto in sè...la scopata..è l'unico fatto significativo?


Non mi sembra di aver parlato di fatti significativi e di fatti non significativi, solo di fatti.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver parlato di fatti significativi e di fatti non significativi, solo di fatti.


Ricordavo male...

Sono contenta che tu stia scoprendo che una scopata a volte è proprio soltanto una scopata. Inizia e finisce nel suo tempo. 
E sono altrettanto contenta che tu la stia prendendo per quello che è...una scopata. Un giocare. Che non sposta l'asse di un mm da dove era prima. 

Anzi..a volte semmai lo evidenzia. Quell'asse.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ricordavo male...
> 
> Sono contenta che tu stia scoprendo che una scopata a volte è proprio soltanto una scopata. Inizia e finisce nel suo tempo.
> E sono altrettanto contenta che tu la stia prendendo per quello che è...una scopata. Un giocare. Che non sposta l'asse di un mm da dove era prima.
> ...


Ipazia de Saggibus, vuoi sposarmi ?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ricordavo male...
> 
> Sono contenta che tu stia scoprendo che una scopata a volte è proprio soltanto una scopata. Inizia e finisce nel suo tempo.
> E sono altrettanto contenta che tu la stia prendendo per quello che è...una scopata. Un giocare. Che non sposta l'asse di un mm da dove era prima.
> ...


Sul grassetto hai ragione da vendere. 
Sul resto non voglio cogliere la provocazione e paragonare la mia scopata alla sua.  Altri utenti hanno già evidenziato la sostanziale differenza.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Sul grassetto hai ragione da vendere.
> Sul resto non voglio cogliere la provocazione e paragonare la mia scopata alla sua.  Altri utenti hanno già evidenziato la sostanziale differenza.


non volevo provocarti sul paragonare. 
Ho scritto righe e righe cercando di evidenziare come ognuno abbia un suo percorso, che visto dall'esterno e interpretato perde di valore...ti pare che mi metto a provocarti sul fare paragoni?

Sono seria eh. 

Ma vivere e sperimentare permette di avere chiavi di letture a volte impreviste. E apre prospettive di dialogo e comprensione (NON giustificazione) che prima non si potevano vedere perchè non sperimentate sulla propria pelle. 

Questo intendevo. Parlando del valore che può avere una scopata. 
Volevo provocarti sul fatto che per tutti, anche per te, una scopata può essere semplicemente e soltanto una scopata. 
E non è il corpo a definirne il valore e il significato. Ma quello che gli succede dentro. All'unità corpo mente e mettiamoci anche spirito veh.

Unità, vabbè....tendenzialmente

Era il grassetto la provocazione


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ipazia de Saggibus, vuoi sposarmi ?


non so se faresti un bell'affare.....facciamo una birra?


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Mi sembra di essermelo detto ed anche abbastanza chiaramente che volevo farmi una scopata liberatoria. Il motivo per cui non è stato un granchè di scopata l'ho scritto anche, ed è essenzialmente la mancanza di affiatamento con una sconosciuta.
> Attenzione io parlo proprio di affiatamento sessuale, di intesa tra due persone che si sono viste 4 volte nella vita e che si trovano entrambi nudi ed eccitati in un letto. E' quello che per me non è stato particolarmente appagante.
> 
> Poi io mi sono goduto due belle serate con questa sconosciuta, abbiamo riso, scherzato, giocato, abbiamo fatto tutte quelle cose che si fanno quando si flirta con una persona che non conosci.
> Ho fatto male? Non lo so, ho fatto quello che mi sentivo di fare. E' stato liberatorio? No, almeno non l'atto sessuale in se. Rimpiango di averlo fatto? No.



Parlo per me.
Sono stato tradito dopo tanti anni di matrimonio: si cita sempre e lo hai fatto anche tu dopo il "debito di autostima" che spinge a cercare altre braccia (o giù di lì) in cui cercare conforto (o molto più prosaicamente come dici tu "una scopata). Tu dici che non è stato particolarmente appagante il sesso in sé.
Ma forse - e mi riferisco a un mio sentire - non è il sesso quello che ci viene a mancare.
Io ho avvertito un vuoto dentro me nella mia vicenda. Un vuoto che riguardava i sentimenti più che il corpo. E che non può certo  essere colmato con una scopata. I sentimenti nella loro essenza: viene tradita l'illusione dell'amore, la percezione di essere amati, l'essere degni di venire amati (e qui si può ricollegare la cosiddetta autostima che tante volte citiamo).
Il sesso senza amore non riempie questi vuoti ma li porta ancor più in superficie. E qui scatta la sofferenza e il rimpianto dell'amore che se ne è andato.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non volevo provocarti sul paragonare.
> Ho scritto righe e righe cercando di evidenziare come ognuno abbia un suo percorso, che visto dall'esterno e interpretato perde di valore...ti pare che mi metto a provocarti sul fare paragoni?
> 
> Sono seria eh.
> ...


Quoto il primo grassetto.
Riguardo al secondo, spesso non è facile capire quello che succede dentro la propria unità corpo-mente. Figuriamoci se sia possibile formulare anche solo delle ipotesi sul significato delle scopate degli altri. 



danny ha detto:


> Parlo per me.
> Sono stato tradito dopo tanti anni di matrimonio: si cita sempre e lo hai fatto anche tu dopo il "debito di autostima" che spinge a cercare altre braccia (o giù di lì) in cui cercare conforto (o molto più prosaicamente come dici tu "una scopata). Tu dici che non è stato particolarmente appagante il sesso in sé.
> Ma forse - e mi riferisco a un mio sentire - non è il sesso quello che ci viene a mancare.
> Io ho avvertito un vuoto dentro me nella mia vicenda. Un vuoto che riguardava i sentimenti più che il corpo. E che non può certo  essere colmato con una scopata. I sentimenti nella loro essenza: viene tradita l'illusione dell'amore, la percezione di essere amati, l'essere degni di venire amati (e qui si può ricollegare la cosiddetta autostima che tante volte citiamo).
> Il sesso senza amore non riempie questi vuoti ma li porta ancor più in superficie. E qui scatta la sofferenza e il rimpianto dell'amore che se ne è andato.


Quoto tutto. Io la penso esattamente così. Ho avvertito esattamente il tuo stesso vuoto. Non si tratta di una cosa che si può colmare con il sesso, ma devo ammettere che è la prima cosa che ti viene voglia di fare. Il fatto è che non funziona, nè quando lo fai con chi ti ha tradito, nè quando lo fai senza amore con una appena conosciuta.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto il primo grassetto.
> Riguardo al secondo, spesso non è facile capire quello che succede dentro la propria unità corpo-mente. *Figuriamoci se sia possibile formulare anche solo delle ipotesi sul significato delle scopate degli altri.*


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te. 

Ecco perchè penso che concentrarsi sulla scopata del corpo, anzichè sul cercare di andare a comprendere ed ascoltare, sia pressochè inutile.

Ascoltare, principalmente. Provando ad uscire dalle proprie convinzioni (che ci vuol tanto poco a volte a smontare) per far spazio alle parole, dell'altro.  

E lo ribadisco. Anche per me. Comprendere non è giustificare. 

Detto questo trovo sempre interessante ragionare invece su cosa ci provocano le scopate altrui. 
Partendo dal presupposto che per tutti è un casino capire cosa succede nella propria tendenziale unità complessa. 
E che per tutti non è semplice spiegare. 

Tutto questo non significa nessun risultato. E non garantisce nessun risultato. 

Ma siamo noi che vorremmo poter prevedere ogni cosa per sentirci al sicuro. Spesso le situazioni ci dimostrano che è illusione. E io trovo interessante lo sconosciuto e l'imparare. Con tutta la paura del caso. Con tutti i limiti del caso. Ma fuor di giudizio. 

Che l'hai detto tu...a volte è proprio difficile capire cosa succede in un sistema complesso. E questo è vero più lo si vuol semplificare e controllare.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non c'entra un cavolo, ma sai che certe volte penso che non mi dispiacerebbe che le persone di cui parlo in questo forum un giorno leggessero tutto, ma proprio tutto ciò che ho scritto, e si riconoscessero pure?
> 
> Forse capirebbero cose.


Se leggessero certi commenti....


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> ...  ora non puoi più di tanto ora menargliela.
> Siete simili.


Danny,
normalmente quoterei ogni singola virgola di quel che scrivi ma qua non ci siamo proprio...
Sarà che riflette anche - in parte - la mia situazione, ma per favore evitiamo di paragonare una bottarella e via con una vera e propria relazione di mesi...


----------



## Tin Man (21 Luglio 2015)

*una seconda possibilità*



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum, ho letto un po’ le vostre testimonianze e, in alcune, ho ritrovato la mia storia. Quindi bando alle ciance, ... ... Ogni cosa che ho fatto, ogni luogo che ho visitato in questo periodo mi porta alla mente un ricordo legato a lei. ... Sarei capace di ricominciare senza pensare più a quello che è successo? Sarei capace di non rinfacciare la cosa alla prima lite?



Io non sarei così disfattista.
Non butterei un decennio all' aria per una buccia di banana.
Indubbiamente l' errore - grave - c' è stato, ma vista la tua memoria che continua a riportarti a lei, io le darei un' altra possibilità che dovrebbe percepire come un' occasione importante.
Il matrimonio - impegno definitivo - non può essere evitato anche perché la convivenza è una presa in giro.
Dai, ce la potete fare!


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Danny,
> normalmente quoterei ogni singola virgola di quel che scrivi ma qua non ci siamo proprio...
> Sarà che riflette anche - in parte - la mia situazione, ma per favore evitiamo di paragonare una bottarella e via con una vera e propria relazione di mesi...



Hai ragione. Non ci credo neppure io. Era un'ipotesi che ritengo errata.
(cioè: ho detto una cazzata)


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Io la penso esattamente così. Ho avvertito esattamente il tuo stesso vuoto. Non si tratta di una cosa che si può colmare con il sesso, ma devo ammettere che è la prima cosa che ti viene voglia di fare. Il fatto è che non funziona, *nè quando lo fai con chi ti ha tradito, nè quando lo fai senza amore con una appena conosciuta*.


Cerco di risponderti partendo dalla mia esperienza, che non pretendo possa essere universale.
Ho cercato di dare una spiegazione a questo vuoto, di comprenderne la natura. Forse ci sono arrivato, o forse ancora devo comprenderlo.
Dopo tanti anni che vivi con una persona - e nel mio caso si tratta di decenni - puoi sviluppare in qualche modo e a diversi livelli quella che potremmo chiamare una dipendenza affettiva. Lei diventa il tuo baricentro affettivo, e tu ti senti altrettanto per lei. Insieme definite un equilibrio, in cui la reciproca domanda di affettività dovrebbe venire colmata. Quest'equilibrio si rompe quando si comprende che per lei tu non costituisci più il centro della sua vita affettiva, e questo può avvenire con un tradimento.
Il trauma che vivi è molto forte. L'equilibrio si è rotto, e non si ricompone più neppure con lei, sicuramente non alle stesse condizioni di prima.
Ma di certo neppure con una sconosciuta qualsiasi.
Scopare non è impossibile, trovare l'amore è difficile. E lo sai, purtroppo. 
A questo punto è importante discernere se il bisogno di "lei" è legato alla dipendenza affettiva o a quello che si comprende col termine amore. Tornare insieme perché si ha bisogno dell'equilibrio precedente non è una buona cosa, ma talvolta è la cosa che si crede migliore, quando si sta male.
Si arriva a comprenderlo quando quel vuoto fatica a colmarsi e rimane anche con lei. Troppo a lungo.
Non ti do consigli perché sei tu che devi comprendere ora cosa fare.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cerco di risponderti partendo dalla mia esperienza, che non pretendo possa essere universale.
> Ho cercato di dare una spiegazione a questo vuoto, di comprenderne la natura. Forse ci sono arrivato, o forse ancora devo comprenderlo.
> Dopo tanti anni che vivi con una persona - e nel mio caso si tratta di decenni - puoi sviluppare in qualche modo e a diversi livelli quella che potremmo chiamare una dipendenza affettiva. Lei diventa il tuo baricentro affettivo, e tu ti senti altrettanto per lei. Insieme definite un equilibrio, in cui la reciproca domanda di affettività dovrebbe venire colmata. Quest'equilibrio si rompe quando si comprende che per lei tu non costituisci più il centro della sua vita affettiva, e questo può avvenire con un tradimento.
> Il trauma che vivi è molto forte. L'equilibrio si è rotto, e non si ricompone più neppure con lei, sicuramente non alle stesse condizioni di prima.
> ...



Giustissimo Danny, aggiungerei che, allo stesso modo, si prende atto che chi ci ha tradito non è più neanche lui/lei il centro della nostra vita affettiva perché ferite di queste tipo distruggono questo sentire.
E non lo si riacquista, nonostante tutto l'impegno che ci si può mettere...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (22 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cerco di risponderti partendo dalla mia esperienza, che non pretendo possa essere universale.
> Ho cercato di dare una spiegazione a questo vuoto, di comprenderne la natura. Forse ci sono arrivato, o forse ancora devo comprenderlo.
> Dopo tanti anni che vivi con una persona - e nel mio caso si tratta di decenni - puoi sviluppare in qualche modo e a diversi livelli quella che potremmo chiamare una dipendenza affettiva. Lei diventa il tuo baricentro affettivo, e tu ti senti altrettanto per lei. Insieme definite un equilibrio, in cui la reciproca domanda di affettività dovrebbe venire colmata. Quest'equilibrio si rompe quando si comprende che per lei tu non costituisci più il centro della sua vita affettiva, e questo può avvenire con un tradimento.
> Il trauma che vivi è molto forte. L'equilibrio si è rotto, e non si ricompone più neppure con lei, sicuramente non alle stesse condizioni di prima.
> ...


Ciao Danny,
Più ti leggo e più riesco a immedesimarmi in ciò che scrivi.
Sul grassetto ci sarebbe da fare una bella digressione su "quello che si comprende col termine amore". Quanto alla dipendenza affettiva, adesso mi sento come se non dovesse mai andare via. Probabilmente hai ragione, devo tornare con lei, riprovare e cercare di capire se quella sensazione di vuoto possa sparire.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> Più ti leggo e più riesco a immedesimarmi in ciò che scrivi.
> Sul grassetto ci sarebbe da fare una bella digressione su "quello che si comprende col termine amore". Quanto alla dipendenza affettiva, adesso mi sento come se non dovesse mai andare via. Probabilmente hai ragione, devo tornare con lei, riprovare e cercare di capire se quella sensazione di vuoto possa sparire.



Sì, devi tornare con lei perché altrimenti il pensiero di non averci neanche provato ti verrà tante volte.
Come ha ben detto Mary, ci sono degli Amori che meritano un'altra possibilità, penso che il tuo sia fra questi perché ci sono i presupposti da entrambi le parti.
Che poi questa "avventura" sia fra le più difficili, nessuno lo negherà mai.
Purtroppo, ti verrà tante volte anche l'altro pensiero e starai male. In queste cose non c'è una scelta totalmente giusta e una totalmente sbagliata, si va per tentativi guidati dall'intuito e dal sentire personale.
Io non posso che dirti "in bocca al lupo"!


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cerco di risponderti partendo dalla mia esperienza, che non pretendo possa essere universale.
> Ho cercato di dare una spiegazione a questo vuoto, di comprenderne la natura. Forse ci sono arrivato, o forse ancora devo comprenderlo.
> Dopo tanti anni che vivi con una persona - e nel mio caso si tratta di decenni - puoi sviluppare in qualche modo e a diversi livelli quella che potremmo chiamare una dipendenza affettiva. Lei diventa il tuo baricentro affettivo, e tu ti senti altrettanto per lei. Insieme definite un equilibrio, in cui la reciproca domanda di affettività dovrebbe venire colmata. Quest'equilibrio si rompe quando si comprende che per lei tu non costituisci più il centro della sua vita affettiva, e questo può avvenire con un tradimento.
> Il trauma che vivi è molto forte. L'equilibrio si è rotto, e non si ricompone più neppure con lei, sicuramente non alle stesse condizioni di prima.
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Luglio 2015)

Benvenuto Juan, 

Ti sei rimesso in gioco troppo presto... ovvio che  un piacere a medio- lungo termine ci renda più sicuri e tranquilli, rispetto ad uno a breve termine. 

È un paragone impensabile.

Io al tuo posto, sinceramente,  pretenderei maggior tempo per una decisione così importante.  

Il semplice sesso ci lascia nudi, ma siamo sicuri che vogliamo i vecchi "abiti" perché ci teniamo, o perché dopo da "soli fa troppo freddo"?


----------



## ipazia (22 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao Danny,
> Più ti leggo e più riesco a immedesimarmi in ciò che scrivi.
> Sul grassetto ci sarebbe da fare una bella digressione su "quello che si comprende col termine amore". Quanto alla dipendenza affettiva, adesso mi sento come se non dovesse mai andare via. Probabilmente hai ragione, *devo* tornare con lei, riprovare e cercare di capire se quella sensazione di vuoto possa sparire.


Non voglio fare la Cassandra...ma se torni con lei con il presupposto DEVO c'è qualcosa di grosso che non va. 

E dovrebbe allarmarti questa cosa. 

Lasciala andare. Affronta questo lutto. Questo è quello che state attraversando. 

Mettiti in quel vuoto. Sieditici dentro. E fai per te e soltanto per te. 

Cose che ti piacciono, passioni, noia, lasciaci scorrere dentro tutto. 

Lei, se c'è per davvero. La ritrovi. 
Se non la ritrovi non c'era neanche prima. 

Questo non è il momento dell'impegno. Questo è il momento di fermarsi e lasciare andare. Lei. L'ansia di non perdere quello che avevi.

Hai già perso tutto. Inutile cercare di ritrovarlo. E' perso. 
E se lo ritrovi uguale, io al tuo posto mi preoccuperei tantissimo. Sarebbe illusione rassicurante. 

Quel vuoto è tuo. Prenditelo. Assumitelo. Conceditelo. Non tentare neanche di riempirlo. Non si può riempire quel vuoto. Serve esattamente vuoto. E' spazio di scambio. Con te stesso e con il mondo. 

Impara invece a conviverci in pace. Curando te stesso, i tuoi interessi, le tue passioni. Ciò che gratifica te. 

E mi auguro lei faccia lo stesso. 

Hai deciso di darvi tempo. Tanto basta. Non avere fretta di arrivare a concludere. Era una decisione saggia quella del tempo.  

Usalo adesso per te. 

Hai scoperto che scopicchiare in giro non fa per te. Bene. Nuovo apprendimento. O conferma di qualcosa che già sapevi. 

Prendi quel vuoto. Facci pace. E basta. 

io sono sempre più convinta, e dammi pure di quella con visione disney D), che se quel vuoto non è amico, non è possibile stare in relazione in modo equilibrato. Con se stessi e con l'altro. 

E una parte di dipendenza probabilmente c'è. Se non è dipendenza è perlomeno assuefazione. 
Accettalo. Non c'è molto da dire a riguardo. 

Fate le vostre cose. Scrivetevi se ne avete il bisogno. E dichiaratelo anche quel bisogno. Ma intanto vivete ognuno la vostra vita. 
Siete entrambi feriti. E le ferite devono spurgare. Hanno bisogno di aria. E tempo, per cicatrizzare. 

Tornare perchè si deve, è orribile. Rischiate di farvi un gran male con quel DEVO. 

Avete l'opportunità, dopo 12 anni in cui siete stati concentrati solo sulla contingenza  e sulla quotidianità di voi 2, di riguardarvi allo specchio e fare il punto ognuno con se stesso. Non sprecatela.

E lascia per un attimo perdere l'amore. In questo momento è una trappola per abbassare i livelli di ansia, di dolore e la fretta di tornare in una situazione conosciuta. 

E l'ansia, la fretta, il dolore, parlano di tutto tranne che di amore. Quelle sensazioni parlano di quel vuoto. E sono semplicemente trappole della mente per tenerti lontano. 
Ma in quel vuoto c'è Casa. E serve una Casa, solo propria. Per scambiarsi inviti. E offrire spazi. 
E, se proprio ce lo vuoi mettere, amore.

Ma se non curi la tua Casa, che è spazio di accettazione e amorevolezza di te, non puoi scambiare niente con nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non voglio fare la Cassandra...ma se torni con lei con il presupposto DEVO c'è qualcosa di grosso che non va.
> 
> E dovrebbe allarmarti questa cosa.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cerco di risponderti partendo dalla mia esperienza, che non pretendo possa essere universale.
> Ho cercato di dare una spiegazione a questo vuoto, di comprenderne la natura. Forse ci sono arrivato, o forse ancora devo comprenderlo.
> Dopo tanti anni che vivi con una persona - e nel mio caso si tratta di decenni -* puoi sviluppare in qualche modo e a diversi livelli quella che potremmo chiamare una dipendenza affettiva. Lei diventa il tuo baricentro affettivo, e tu ti senti altrettanto per lei. Insieme definite un equilibrio, in cui la reciproca domanda di affettività dovrebbe venire colmata. Quest'equilibrio si rompe quando si comprende che per lei tu non costituisci più il centro della sua vita affettiva, e questo può avvenire con un tradimento.*
> Il trauma che vivi è molto forte. L'equilibrio si è rotto, e non si ricompone più neppure con lei, sicuramente non alle stesse condizioni di prima.
> ...



Sono in totale disaccordo con quello che hai scritto. 

Sul grassetto: E' sbagliata la concezione di amore e di coppia che si ha ancor prima di fare coppia, è questo che crea dei traumi in caso di tradimento. A priori sbaglia chi ha certe concezioni o convinzioni. 

Sul rosso:Il trauma che si vive è molto forte e qua siamo d'accordo. Vivere nuovamente l'amore, non quello che ci ha creato il trauma ma l'amore dove "l'uomo" ha la capacita di darsi senza dare nulla per scontato, sia con la "vecchia partner, sia con un'altra donna.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (22 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non voglio fare la Cassandra...ma se torni con lei con il presupposto DEVO c'è qualcosa di grosso che non va.
> 
> E dovrebbe allarmarti questa cosa.
> 
> ...


Te hai il vizio di pesare le parole col bilancino  
Ho capito perfettamente quello che dici (ormai so 90 pagine che me lo ripeti  ) e lo condivido in pieno. Il mio devo era riferito alla mia intenzione di darle questa seconda chance, ma non prima che ognuno di noi due abbia seguito il suo percorso. 
La sensazione di vuoto c'è ed è innegabile, ma sto iniziando a farci l'abitudine e ti garantisco che mi sto "coccolando" parecchio in questo periodo. Faccio sport, esco molto, week end al mare e mi sto facendo qualche autoregalo che non fa mai male. 
Ho sempre pensato di dover essere un individuo prima di una metà di una coppia. Ho sempre creduto di essere perfettamente in grado di stare senza di lei e di stare con lei solo perché ci stavo bene, perché ci stavo meglio. Questo non è cambiato, ho subito una bella botta ma non sarà questa che mi provocherà una dipendenza da lei che prima non sentivo di avere.


----------



## ipazia (22 Luglio 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> *Te hai il vizio di pesare le parole col bilancino*
> Ho capito perfettamente quello che dici (ormai so 90 pagine che me lo ripeti  ) e lo condivido in pieno. Il mio devo era riferito alla mia intenzione di darle questa seconda chance, ma non prima che ognuno di noi due abbia seguito il suo percorso.
> La sensazione di vuoto c'è ed è innegabile, ma sto iniziando a farci l'abitudine e ti garantisco che mi sto "coccolando" parecchio in questo periodo. Faccio sport, esco molto, week end al mare e mi sto facendo qualche autoregalo che non fa mai male.
> Ho sempre pensato di dover essere un individuo prima di una metà di una coppia. Ho sempre creduto di essere perfettamente in grado di stare senza di lei e di stare con lei solo perché ci stavo bene, perché ci stavo meglio. Questo non è cambiato, ho subito una bella botta ma non sarà questa che mi provocherà una dipendenza da lei che prima non sentivo di avere.


Te non sai cosa posso costruire a partire da una parola:carneval: 

Col DEVO poi ho un rapporto pessimo. Ma veramente pessimo. E' una di quelle parole che contengono tantissimi impliciti, in primis con se stessi. E penso sia importante aprire parole che hanno quel peso, sociale e culturale oltre che personale. 
Il devo poi, nel nostra società, ha un peso antico. E profondo. E se hai ragionato sulla tua religiosità, io penso che tu sappia a cosa mi riferisco. Sapere cosa ci si VUOLE dentro a quel devo io penso sia fondamentale. 

Ecco perchè l'ho pesato

LA botta non crea dipendenza, semmai la svela. L'astinenza è esattamente quello. Sentire tutto il peso del bisogno. 
E farci i conti. Che non è esattamente il bisogno ad essere un problema. E' il doverlo soddisfare in ogni modo a segnalare che quel bisogno parla di altro. Di più profondo. (e sì, lo so, che non ti piace l'inconscio...ma a lui piaci un sacco e non ti molla neanche per un momento...semmai fa pause di silenzio)

Il vuoto...io penso sia uno spazio franco e prezioso. Dove riposare. 

Sono contenta che tu ti stia divertendo e coccolando!!! Bravo!!!:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non ci credo neppure io. Era un'ipotesi che ritengo errata.
> (cioè: ho detto una cazzata)


Ti stimo ancor di più.


----------



## Horny (23 Luglio 2015)

l'hai cacciata molto precipitosamente.
ora sembra tu abbia il bisogno di sbatterci un po' la testa.
Non ci sono figli, ma non sei giovanissimo.
non ci perdere tempo e risorse.


----------

